# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #5



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well Bonnie I wasn't having fun while I was drowning up side down. The other time I went down a waterslide in Florida I got embarrassed. I had a strapless bathing suit on. My brother told me that I could go faster if I went on my stomach. It was a brand new slide too. So being the "FUN" person I am I did what he said. I went on my belly. When I came to the end of the slide and went into the kiddy pool I popped up and a news group was there filming the grand opening. What was so embarassing was my purple suit had rolled down to my waist!!!! Good thing I was not so old then.     :roll: :roll:


you sure like to show off don't you  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just got back from my little grandson's 5th birthday party! It was so much fun - beautiful day. My daughter from Mobile and her family were in Atlanta and came to the party. 11 of our grandkids playing together and having a blast! The birthday boy has a cousin his age. They are Paul and Claudia. They live 5 hours apart, but they are like twins! They're both so sweet and laid-back, and they play together for hours on end. I love watching them. The baby just sat around watching the chaos, smiling and being her adorable little self! The rest of the kids played soccer and football. Two were missing - in Disneyworld until tomorrow. We missed them. As I drove off (2 hours from my house), they were all standing around in the yard on a beautiful sunny day, laughing and running and splashing in the kiddy-pool. What a picture - I don't know when I've felt so happy. Sometimes we just get a blessing like that out of the blue. I'm so thankful, and I just had to share.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just got back from my little grandson's 5th birthday party! It was so much fun - beautiful day. My daughter from Mobile and her family were in Atlanta and came to the party. 11 of our grandkids playing together and having a blast! The birthday boy has a cousin his age. They are Paul and Claudia. They live 5 hours apart, but they are like twins! They're both so sweet and laid-back, and they play together for hours on end. I love watching them. The baby just sat around watching the chaos, smiling and being her adorable little self! The rest of the kids played soccer and football. Two were missing - in Disneyworld until tomorrow. We missed them. As I drove off (2 hours from my house), they were all standing around in the yard on a beautiful sunny day, laughing and running and splashing in the kiddy-pool. What a picture - I don't know when I've felt so happy. Sometimes we just get a blessing like that out of the blue.


Oh what a beautiful day you have had. Sounds so wonderful! I know your heart is full of joy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What lovely memories of a lovely day. Those are the times that say with us. Glad you had one of those days.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Water wings are tubes that the little kids put on their upper arms, to help them float. They do not come pre-blinged, you must provide your own bling. Will they make your dainty behind look big, - that depends on your definition of dainty.  If these water wings are not your cuppa, then possibly you are well endowed and have built in water wings? My friend does and can float forever, Me - lead weight, straight to the bottom I go. :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> When I took swimming in college the coach was laughing at me trying to swim under water. No matter how hard I struggled, I popped right back to the surface. She said I was so well endowed on my chest that I had built in water wings.


That's another good thing about being well-endowed (which I am not) - it's SAFE in the water!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

new topic Devil Dogs recipe check it out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Have been busy since yesterday lots of reading to catch upon.
> 
> I sent Janeway a PM as people think I am her. Then another said to throw Jane on the bus. Who is she? Is this site the bus trip or the swimming party? So confusing cannot keep up ..then there is Ravelry. Boy, oh, boy. I need coffee.


This is the swimming party. I don't know about the bus trip, but please don't miss the bash at CB's pool!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB you could of ask for my permission before posting my dancing. But can't help but love the song. Keep away from ran around Sue. Oh oh oh oh.
> 
> Did you see I have my life alert on. If we are pool partying and dancing think it would be best that we all wear them. You especial if you are going to do the bottoms up thingy.
> 
> ...


I have a healthy supply of ballast, too - but it keep me butt-up and face-down!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

amethyst2 said:


> Oh My Word! You folks speak of TREASON????? I advise you to read your own words...shame on you all!


My dear Amethyst2 - you have such a lovely name. I think you have us mixed up with another topic. There's a lot of talk of treason - and treasonous talk - on some of the others, but not on here. This is a fun-loving place! Do you know how to swim? Would you like to learn how to dive? Then this is the place for you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> troll


Oh - I hope not. I've never seen Amethyst2 before.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Girls just wanta have fun. Cindy Lauper. tehehe


That's the one I was thinking of, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> this will be the first time I read anything of his. I love Max Lucado, I have his little pocket book Grace for the moment thoughs for each day. I read it everynight before falling asleep.


Since you mentioned books to read before falling asleep, I found a whole series taht was so sweet, so interesting, and so much fun that it guarantees good dreams. It's the Mitford series by Jan Karon. The first in the series is At Home in Mitford. The main character is an unmarried Episcopalian priest in his sixties. The other characters are just wonderful! I'd recommend it to anyone - truly a feel-good book. One of the most endearing characters is the dog he meets early in the first book. Ever heard of it, Yarnie? Or anyone?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh what a beautiful day you have had. Sounds so wonderful! I know your heart is full of joy.


You're exactly right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> What lovely memories of a lovely day. Those are the times that say with us. Glad you had one of those days.


Thanks. Yes, they do stay with us.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Have been busy DH brought in strawberries to freeze from his garden. Fingers are stained. How is the pool party going? I'll bring strawberries as they are delicious.

Going to bed, nighty, night ladies.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well Bonnie I wasn't having fun while I was drowning up side down. The other time I went down a waterslide in Florida I got embarrassed. I had a strapless bathing suit on. My brother told me that I could go faster if I went on my stomach. It was a brand new slide too. So being the "FUN" person I am I did what he said. I went on my belly. When I came to the end of the slide and went into the kiddy pool I popped up and a news group was there filming the grand opening. What was so embarassing was my purple suit had rolled down to my waist!!!! Good thing I was not so old then.     :roll: :roll:


CB - you're a lady with a reputation - how will we ever live up to your status


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - you're a lady with a reputation - how will we ever live up to your status


oops: :roll:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I so love historical and biographies too. Just finish reading Eleanor of Aquitaine. She was some lady, Queen of France and England. A women liber before her time. Not like the liberal's of today. Found a new one at book sale, All Over but the Shoutin by Rick Bragg about his father and growing up in the south. Bragg's is a pulitzer prize winning reporter. I love books about the South. Also found Philip Yancey book What's so AMAZING about GRACE a book on faith. I do read mystery once in a while but not often. But do love reading, and learning how others live their lives,.


lots of good reading for you Yarnie. I did read about Eleanor, did you ever read Mary, Queen of Scots? I haven't read Philip Yancey, will have to look him up


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Love her!
> 
> I just had a thought after reading CB's story. (Uh-oh.) Does anybody like synchronized swimming (water ballet)? I think it's amazing. Since you spent all that time upside down in the water, CB - could you teach us? Wouldn't we be a beautiful sight - all glittery and doing water ballet? Like angels in the pool. Too lovely for words!


Bonnie, the image of all of our "dainty behinds and shapely legs" in the air at the same time is overwhelming. Are you the choreographer?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I just got back from my little grandson's 5th birthday party! It was so much fun - beautiful day. My daughter from Mobile and her family were in Atlanta and came to the party. 11 of our grandkids playing together and having a blast! The birthday boy has a cousin his age. They are Paul and Claudia. They live 5 hours apart, but they are like twins! They're both so sweet and laid-back, and they play together for hours on end. I love watching them. The baby just sat around watching the chaos, smiling and being her adorable little self! The rest of the kids played soccer and football. Two were missing - in Disneyworld until tomorrow. We missed them. As I drove off (2 hours from my house), they were all standing around in the yard on a beautiful sunny day, laughing and running and splashing in the kiddy-pool. What a picture - I don't know when I've felt so happy. Sometimes we just get a blessing like that out of the blue. I'm so thankful, and I just had to share.


such a beautiful day for you Bonnie - sounds almost perfect (just missing the 2 Disney fans)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Have been busy DH brought in strawberries to freeze from his garden. Fingers are stained. How is the pool party going? I'll bring strawberries as they are delicious.
> 
> Going to bed, nighty, night ladies.


Sleep well, Janeway.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie, the image of all of our "dainty behinds and shapely legs" in the air at the same time is overwhelming. Are you the choreographer?


I'd love to, but I can't because I can't breathe underwater. It has to be CB - unless someone else is so gifted?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This is the swimming party. I don't know about the bus trip, but please don't miss the bash at CB's pool!


Bonnie - you must also sign up for KPG's bus trip to Rushmore, Seattle and Vancouver Island


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> such a beautiful day for you Bonnie - sounds almost perfect (just missing the 2 Disney fans)


It was - just one of those special days.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie - you must also sign up for KPG's bus trip to Rushmore, Seattle and Vancouver Island


Sounds great! Where do I go to sign up?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Since you mentioned books to read before falling asleep, I found a whole series taht was so sweet, so interesting, and so much fun that it guarantees good dreams. It's the Mitford series by Jan Karon. The first in the series is At Home in Mitford. The main character is an unmarried Episcopalian priest in his sixties. The other characters are just wonderful! I'd recommend it to anyone - truly a feel-good book. One of the most endearing characters is the dog he meets early in the first book. Ever heard of it, Yarnie? Or anyone?


I haven't heard of them but sounds good - will look them up. Thanks Bonnie


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well Bonnie I wasn't having fun while I was drowning up side down. The other time I went down a waterslide in Florida I got embarrassed. I had a strapless bathing suit on. My brother told me that I could go faster if I went on my stomach. It was a brand new slide too. So being the "FUN" person I am I did what he said. I went on my belly. When I came to the end of the slide and went into the kiddy pool I popped up and a news group was there filming the grand opening. What was so embarassing was my purple suit had rolled down to my waist!!!! Good thing I was not so old then.     :roll: :roll:


At my high school we had green knit bathing suits that got very, very much larger when they got wet. If you were a 36 (bra size) you went for the bin with the 28s...I mean these things were possible to swim out of. Saw it happen, felt gtateful I only got as far out of mine as you did with your purple suit. God! All that and a news crew, too. You really had an experience with all that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Have been busy DH brought in strawberries to freeze from his garden. Fingers are stained. How is the pool party going? I'll bring strawberries as they are delicious.
> 
> Going to bed, nighty, night ladies.


Fresh strawberries - such a treat. Good night Jane


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Double Post


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't heard of them but sounds good - will look them up. Thanks Bonnie


You're welcome! If you're able to get one, I'd love to know what you think of it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> At my high school we had green knit bathing suits that got very, very much larger when they got wet. If you were a 36 (bra size) you went for the bin with the 28s...I mean these things were possible to swim out of. Saw it happen, felt gtateful I only got as far out of mine as you did with your purple suit. God! All that and a news crew, too. You really had an experience with all that.


I never lost my suit - would have died of embarassment! Poor Country Bumpkins and Seattle - that must have been awful!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Please explain what you are talking about/ Are you LOST???


amethyst2 said:


> Oh My Word! You folks speak of TREASON????? I advise you to read your own words...shame on you all!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> At my high school we had green knit bathing suits that got very, very much larger when they got wet. If you were a 36 (bra size) you went for the bin with the 28s...I mean these things were possible to swim out of. Saw it happen, felt gtateful I only got as far out of mine as you did with your purple suit. God! All that and a news crew, too. You really had an experience with all that.


We left the next morning so hoping it wasn't on the next days news. My sister lost her top in the ocean while floating on a raft. lol But she has no figure so everyone just thought she was a boy. Except for the bathing suit tan. :mrgreen:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We left the next morning so hoping it wasn't on the next days news. My sister lost her top in the ocean while floating on a raft. lol But she has no figure so everyone just thought she was a boy. Except for the bathing suit tan. :mrgreen:


Oh - ouch!
You know, now that we're talking about this, it seems it happened a lot when I was young. Maybe the suits were made differently.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We left the next morning so hoping it wasn't on the next days news. My sister lost her top in the ocean while floating on a raft. lol But she has no figure so everyone just thought she was a boy. Except for the bathing suit tan. :mrgreen:


Oh dear. So far in this life I've only gone swimming without some sort of swim suit on purpose. My high school is having an all-classes reunion picnic in August. Mom is class of '46, I'm Class of '67 and my brother is Class of '74. My mother still has the program from my class' graduation ceremonies, with all the graduates listed. Looking at that really took me back.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - ouch!
> You know, now that we're talking about this, it seems it happened a lot when I was young. Maybe the suits were made differently.


The ones we had in highschool were some sort of knit, kind of like a tee-shirt but a bit rougher. They really weren't designed for swimming as far as I can tell. I think they were cheap and really hard to wear out. Perfect for a school budget. When I was a kid my mother usually got me the kind with a little skirt.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Oh dear. So far in this life I've only gone swimming without some sort of swim suit on purpose. My high school is having an all-classes reunion picnic in August. Mom is class of '46, I'm Class of '67 and my brother is Class of '74. My mother still has the program from my class' graduation ceremonies, with all the graduates listed. Looking at that really took me back.


What a great reunion! Will you all get to go - mother, you, and brother?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> The ones we had in highschool were some sort of knit, kind of like a tee-shirt but a bit rougher. They really weren't designed for swimming as far as I can tell. I think they were cheap and really hard to wear out. Perfect for a school budget. When I was a kid my mother usually got me the kind with a little skirt.


Our school didn't have a pool, but you've reminded me of the dreadful green gym suits we had to wear.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Oh dear. So far in this life I've only gone swimming without some sort of swim suit on purpose. My high school is having an all-classes reunion picnic in August. Mom is class of '46, I'm Class of '67 and my brother is Class of '74. My mother still has the program from my class' graduation ceremonies, with all the graduates listed. Looking at that really took me back.


very special event for your family; hope all of you have a wonderful time


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Since you mentioned books to read before falling asleep, I found a whole series taht was so sweet, so interesting, and so much fun that it guarantees good dreams. It's the Mitford series by Jan Karon. The first in the series is At Home in Mitford. The main character is an unmarried Episcopalian priest in his sixties. The other characters are just wonderful! I'd recommend it to anyone - truly a feel-good book. One of the most endearing characters is the dog he meets early in the first book. Ever heard of it, Yarnie? Or anyone?


I love them and so will you have read the whole series except the last one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Have been busy DH brought in strawberries to freeze from his garden. Fingers are stained. How is the pool party going? I'll bring strawberries as they are delicious.
> 
> Going to bed, nighty, night ladies.


Hey Janie haven't had fresh strawberried yet this season lucky you. So bring them love to be stained by fresh stawberries.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> lots of good reading for you Yarnie. I did read about Eleanor, did you ever read Mary, Queen of Scots? I haven't read Philip Yancey, will have to look him up


No I haven't must check into that one. 
I havenn't read Yancey either that 's the first time I have seen his books.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie, the image of all of our "dainty behinds and shapely legs" in the air at the same time is overwhelming. Are you the choreographer?


Oh may the way CB is doing it we will have to do a bare bottom routine and shave our legs. May be have to use flashy spinkles for this. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> At my high school we had green knit bathing suits that got very, very much larger when they got wet. If you were a 36 (bra size) you went for the bin with the 28s...I mean these things were possible to swim out of. Saw it happen, felt gtateful I only got as far out of mine as you did with your purple suit. God! All that and a news crew, too. You really had an experience with all that.


Oh my did they not have straps?? Made for interesting swim I am sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Bonnie - you must also sign up for KPG's bus trip to Rushmore, Seattle and Vancouver Island


Didn't know we were doing Seattle and Vancouver Island too, Have to pay limo driver more as was told had to ride bus too.Do want to keep up image of having lots of money. Also we can just store the wine in there. Nice boxes of wine red and white vintage don't you know. Only the best fresh from the vinery's back room. Sorry but can't afford the expensive wine as Limo is costing a fortune. Must make a good presentation for all to see.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I love them and so will you have read the whole series except the last one.


I just love Cynthia, don't you? It's just the best story - and the boy (name escapes me) and the dog!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Please explain what you are talking about/ Are you LOST???


wondered that too then CB said troll , may be another rebel with a cause, or just trouble maker who want to get us going. 
Either way don't care. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Didn't know we were doing Seattle and Vancouver Island too, Have to pay limo driver more as was told had to ride bus too.Do want to keep up image of having lots of money. Also we can just store the wine in there. Nice boxes of wine red and white vintage don't you know. Only the best fresh from the vinery's back room. Sorry but can't afford the expensive wine as Limo is costing a fortune. Must make a good presentation for all to see.


Absolutely! We have an image to uphold!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just love Cynthia, don't you? It's just the best story - and the boy (name escapes me) and the dog!!


Oh can't remember either, but had the whole series as I could not put it down. Once you have read first one. It is so nice to read books with out swear words, dirty ect. Do you want me to tell you how each one ends????? :roll: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Absolutely! We have an image to uphold!


Just an idea, how aabouat we combine pool party and trip. We can stop at each city and dazzle the crowd with our bee hinds. It could work. Think you can get a rountine going for us Bonnie?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I love father Tim, he was so sweet actual they all are.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh can't remember either, but had the whole series as I could not put it down. Once you have read first one. It is so nice to read books with out swear words, dirty ect. Do you want me to tell you how each one ends????? :roll: :lol:


Haha - I already know! I've read them all - even the last one!

Looked up his name - Dooley! Don't you love HIS story, too? The author is so good at making these people real.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> What a great reunion! Will you all get to go - mother, you, and brother?


You bet, with bells on!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

They had straps. The problem was whatever they were made of, they got very much larger than your correct size when they got wet.


theyarnlady said:


> Oh my did they not have straps?? Made for interesting swim I am sure.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Good morning ladies, rainy weather has knees hurting so not sleeping well. Told DH he may have to drive me to the "y's" hot tub for some relief. Cannot take arthritis meds because of other health conditions. Am only allowed 2 Tylenol daily so not much relief.

Bathtub at home needs new plumbing so cannot take hot bath at home only shower. Told kids that birthday/Christmas money would go to repair plumbing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...some people really care what other people think.>>>



theyarnlady said:


> Didn't know we were doing Seattle and Vancouver Island too, Have to pay limo driver more as was told had to ride bus too.Do want to keep up image of having lots of money. Also we can just store the wine in there. Nice boxes of wine red and white vintage don't you know. Only the best fresh from the vinery's back room. Sorry but can't afford the expensive wine as Limo is costing a fortune. Must make a good presentation for all to see.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

you will love Vancouver Island -- it would be a great place to drive from south to north in a limo. then head east across the Rockies to Banff. pretty darned nice trip.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh may the way CB is doing it we will have to do a bare bottom routine and shave our legs. May be have to use flashy spinkles for this. :roll:


that vision is just too much - definitely bring sunglasses  :shock: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Didn't know we were doing Seattle and Vancouver Island too, Have to pay limo driver more as was told had to ride bus too.Do want to keep up image of having lots of money. Also we can just store the wine in there. Nice boxes of wine red and white vintage don't you know. Only the best fresh from the vinery's back room. Sorry but can't afford the expensive wine as Limo is costing a fortune. Must make a good presentation for all to see.


Yes - Vancouver Island north and west to Tofino - huge waves and surfers (maybe they'll put bling on the wet suits). Will be stopping at many Island wineries so we can keep the wine flowing too -- and many LYS to keep the stash flowing


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> You bet, with bells on!


That's great! I'm sure your mother will be so proud!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jane - hope you get a good soak in the hot tub and feel better soon. My mom has an ointment with herbs and oils that helps to take the pain away during the day, do you have anything like that to help out?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, rainy weather has knees hurting so not sleeping well. Told DH he may have to drive me to the "y's" hot tub for some relief. Cannot take arthritis meds because of other health conditions. Am only allowed 2 Tylenol daily so not much relief.
> 
> Bathtub at home needs new plumbing so cannot take hot bath at home only shower. Told kids that birthday/Christmas money would go to repair plumbing.


I hope you get some relief, Jane.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> you will love Vancouver Island -- it would be a great place to drive from south to north in a limo. then head east across the Rockies to Banff. pretty darned nice trip.


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes - Vancouver Island north and west to Tofino - huge waves and surfers (maybe they'll put bling on the wet suits). Will be stopping at many Island wineries so we can keep the wine flowing too -- and many LYS to keep the stash flowing


Bring your pennies!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> you will love Vancouver Island -- it would be a great place to drive from south to north in a limo. then head east across the Rockies to Banff. pretty darned nice trip.


Great addition to the itinerary - continue on to Calgary and then south again or ??


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Bring your pennies!


Canada doesn't have pennies anymore - you'll have to splurge with nickels :roll:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Jane - hope you get a good soak in the hot tub and feel better soon. My mom has an ointment with herbs and oils that helps to take the pain away during the day, do you have anything like that to help out?


Yes, daughter gave me Blue-Emu cream in a jar which helps.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Daughter just called. GD was in a head-on collision last evening is in hospital in St. Louis hospital with possibility if internal injuries.

A car went onto their side and hit them head-noon two lane road.

Pray for her please as I won't be online as waiting by phone for news. Not able to go there. Thanks, hugs, jane


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Daughter just called. GD was in a head-on collision last evening is in hospital in St. Louis hospital with possibility if internal injuries.
> 
> A car went onto their side and hit them head-noon two lane road.
> 
> Pray for her please as I won't be online as waiting by phone for news. Not able to go there. Thanks, hugs, jane


Prayers going out right now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning ladies, rainy weather has knees hurting so not sleeping well. Told DH he may have to drive me to the "y's" hot tub for some relief. Cannot take arthritis meds because of other health conditions. Am only allowed 2 Tylenol daily so not much relief.
> 
> Bathtub at home needs new plumbing so cannot take hot bath at home only shower. Told kids that birthday/Christmas money would go to repair plumbing.


Oh Janie sorry about your pain, hope you get some relief for it, with hot tub.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Daughter just called. GD was in a head-on collision last evening is in hospital in St. Louis hospital with possibility if internal injuries.
> 
> A car went onto their side and hit them head-noon two lane road.
> 
> Pray for her please as I won't be online as waiting by phone for news. Not able to go there. Thanks, hugs, jane


Oh prays and hugs going your way.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Daughter just called. GD was in a head-on collision last evening is in hospital in St. Louis hospital with possibility if internal injuries.
> 
> A car went onto their side and hit them head-noon two lane road.
> 
> Pray for her please as I won't be online as waiting by phone for news. Not able to go there. Thanks, hugs, jane


I'm praying for her, Jane.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'm adding my prayers too Jane


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes - Vancouver Island north and west to Tofino - huge waves and surfers (maybe they'll put bling on the wet suits). Will be stopping at many Island wineries so we can keep the wine flowing too -- and many LYS to keep the stash flowing


Oh yes to both wine women and yarn who could ask for anything more. You all must post photo's of places to see. I would love to see them. :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just an idea, how aabouat we combine pool party and trip. We can stop at each city and dazzle the crowd with our bee hinds. It could work. Think you can get a rountine going for us Bonnie?


You mean a dance routine?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Haha - I already know! I've read them all - even the last one!
> 
> Looked up his name - Dooley! Don't you love HIS story, too? The author is so good at making these people real.


I loved all of them. Did you know Karon also put out a cookbook? I wonder if she has written any thing else. Will have togo on line and check to see if library carrys any more of her books.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Great addition to the itinerary - continue on to Calgary and then south again or ??


When you get to Banff I will join you and take you on a tour of the Rockies there and up to Lake Louise., same with my home town (Calgary). would n't that be fun! You would just have to make room for me in the limo. Would love to meet Margaret and the rest of you. Designer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You mean a dance routine?


yes water ballet maybe some ballons attach to legs to hold them up. Don't know about you but legs need support when up in the air.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh yes to both wine women and yarn who could ask for anything more. You all must post photo's of places to see. I would love to see them. :thumbup:


I just read about 2 crochet cruises in February 2014, and still am drooling. Too expensive right now but maybe in 2015.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> When you get to Banff I will join you and take you on a tour of the Rockies there and up to Lake Louise., same with my home town (Calgary). would n't that be fun! You would just have to make room for me in the limo. Would love to meet Margaret and the rest of you. Designer.


Oh beautiful pictures now must add to the trip , Limo is open to all. Dare they do say we have to use Bus, but with over flow I think we can use it know. :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West Coast Kitty I would love to see pictures of where you live.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Love her!
> 
> I just had a thought after reading CB's story. (Uh-oh.) Does anybody like synchronized swimming (water ballet)? I think it's amazing. Since you spent all that time upside down in the water, CB - could you teach us? Wouldn't we be a beautiful sight - all glittery and doing water ballet? Like angels in the pool. Too lovely for words!


I did synchronized swimming in high school. It was too difficult for me because I sink like lead and had to expend too much energy trying to stay afloat. I can be the "lifeguard" while you ladies perform your ballet. Do keep the bottom bling to a minimum, otherwise I will be blinded.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> When you get to Banff I will join you and take you on a tour of the Rockies there and up to Lake Louise., same with my home town (Calgary). would n't that be fun! You would just have to make room for me in the limo. Would love to meet Margaret and the rest of you. Designer.


Great fun! Calgary and area was my home for many years too; still have many family and friends in the region. Thanks for the photos, memories of many happy outings


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Great fun! Calgary and area was my home for many years too; still have many family and friends in the region. Thanks for the photos, memories of many happy outings


If anyone wants to see the Canadian Rockies around Banff and Lake Louise, here is a link to a topic I opened last year.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-81485-1.html*

I hope you will go in and enjoy, and eat your lunch at one of the picnic tables in the area. You will find absolute peace just by being there.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I did synchronized swimming in high school. It was too difficult for me because I sink like lead and had to expend too much energy trying to stay afloat. I can be the "lifeguard" while you ladies perform your ballet. Do keep the bottom bling to a minimum, otherwise I will be blinded.


You can also be the choreographer - make sure we stay synchronized


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I loved all of them. Did you know Karon also put out a cookbook? I wonder if she has written any thing else. Will have togo on line and check to see if library carrys any more of her books.


I just did a little internet research! Technically, the last Mitford book was Light from Heaven. This is the last book that takes place in Mitford. She wrote two others - on the list below. Home to Holly Springs and In the Company of others both are Fr. Tim and family books, but they take place in different cities. Both are worth reading and tie up loose ends.

Here's a list for you!

Novels [edit]

The Mitford Years Series: In publication order they are:

At Home in Mitford, published 1994

A Light in the Window, published 1995

These High, Green Hills, published 1996

Out to Canaan, published 1997

A New Song (novel), published 1999

A Common Life: the Wedding Story, published 2001

In This Mountain, published 2002

Shepherds Abiding, published 2003

Light from Heaven, published 2005. This is the last of the nine books in this series.

The Father Tim Novels:

Home to Holly Springs, published October 30, 2007.

In the Company of Others, published October 2010.

Her books for children are:

Miss Fannie's Hat, published 1998

Jeremy, the tale of an honest bunny, published 2000.

Violet Comes to Stay, published 2006 by Viking Children's Books. Illustrated by Emily Arnold McCully.

Violet Goes to the Country, published 2007 by Viking Children's Books. Illustrated by Emily Arnold McCully.

(Both Violet books are presented by Jan Karon and written by Melanie Cecka.)

Her Christmas gift books are:

The Mitford Snowmen, published 2001

Esther's Gift: a Mitford Christmas Story, published 2002.

Other books [edit]

Patches of Godlight: Father Tim's favorite quotes, published 2001, religious quotes used in the Mitford series

The Trellis and the Seed: A Book of Encouragement for All Ages, published 2003

Jan Karon's Mitford Cookbook and Kitchen Reader : Recipes from Mitford Cooks, Favorite Tales from Mitford Books, published 2004 and edited by Martha McIntosh

A Continual Feast: words of comfort and celebration, collected by Father Tim, published 2005 (April), companion volume to

Father Tim's other quote journal, Patches of Godlight
The Mitford Bedside Companion, published 2006.

Lots of books for us to read, Yarnie!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I just did a little internet research! Technically, the last Mitford book was Light from Heaven. This is the last book that takes place in Mitford. She wrote two others - on the list below. Home to Holly Springs and In the Company of others both are Fr. Tim and family books, but they take place in different cities. Both are worth reading and tie up loose ends.
> 
> Here's a list for you!
> 
> ...


Isn't it nice we love the same series. I have not read in the Father Tim series. Have a step mother who sent me the whole series of Mitford. 
Now I have a list to look for the rest thanks lady. Didn't she mention the cat Violet in the Mitford series? Didn't even get to library site yet to check ones available so will have to get to it. If not will check out half price books they may have some.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You can also be the choreographer - make sure we stay synchronized


To funny, we will be lucky if we can stay down long enough before we pop up to breath. But then it maybe kind of fun to see everyone doing something different at the same time. I know we can use some rock and roll songs. That way we can roll and rock at different times. :idea: :?:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it nice we love the same series. I have not read in the Father Tim series. Have a step mother who sent me the whole series of Mitford.
> Now I have a list to look for the rest thanks lady. Didn't she mention the cat Violet in the Mitford series? Didn't even get to library site yet to check ones available so will have to get to it. If not will check out half price books they may have some.


It is nice - fun to talk about books with someone else who's read them.

Yes, she does have Violet in the Mitford books.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Prayers for Jane's GD. Lord be with the family


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Prayers for Jane's GD. Lord be with the family


Yes - I hope she gets word soon. I know she must be so worried, and she wasn't feeling great today to begin with.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - I hope she gets word soon. I know she must be so worried, and she wasn't feeling great today to begin with.


We will all have to just keep praying for her. That's what we all do best.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I love that pic Yarnie. Looks like a sweet family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> West Coast Kitty I would love to see pictures of where you live.


Yarnie, a lot of our older pics haven't been scanned yet, but here are a few from digital camera. We had a few sheep until dh's back couldn't handle the work anymore


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, a lot of our older pics haven't been scanned yet, but here are a few from digital camera. We had a few sheep until dh's back couldn't handle the work anymore


Oh I love lambie pies! I have always wanted some. Oh how sweet. Love the kitty. Beautiful roses. I also want to see Canada. Never been across the boarder but came close a few times.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, a lot of our older pics haven't been scanned yet, but here are a few from digital camera. We had a few sheep until dh's back couldn't handle the work anymore


Love the pics! Thanks wck. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - love your new avatar? family?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, a lot of our older pics haven't been scanned yet, but here are a few from digital camera. We had a few sheep until dh's back couldn't handle the work anymore


Your pictures are beautiful!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I love lambie pies! I have always wanted some. Oh how sweet. Love the kitty. Beautiful roses. I also want to see Canada. Never been across the boarder but came close a few times.


dh loved his flock, nearly broke his heart when he had to send them to a new home. All the new lambs were named - including a set of triplets that we had to supplement with bottle feeding so they all got enough to eat. Whenever his favourite gave out her baaa, he would rush to give her a bottle or sheep treats. I kept saying that I needed to learn to baa when I needed him


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love that pic Yarnie. Looks like a sweet family.


It's of my dad and my two Aunt's. The one on the right is my Aunt Sally. The one on the left is my beloved Aunt Suzie(Mary Helen) the one I told you about. She is 97 years old, Dad is 95 and Aunt Sally is in her late 80's.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We will all have to just keep praying for her. That's what we all do best.


Another new avatar! Very nice - anyone we know? Your family - I love it! I think I see a twinkle in someone's eye - runs in the family!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK, what lovely pictures. What a beautiful view. He must have really hated to give up his sheep and lambs. Did you shear them? Did you spin the roving into yarn? What a peaceful view and I love your kitty too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK, what lovely pictures. What a beautiful view. He must have really hated to give up his sheep and lambs. Did you shear them? Did you spin the roving into yarn? What a peaceful view and I love your kitty too.


Lovely family photo Yarnie - they look a lot younger; I'm glad they are close enough that you can visit fairly often and share your baking.

Did you see Ole watching over Charlie while he was sleeping under the roses? We did shear the sheep -dorset breed - but I'm not a spinner (not yet, anyway) and their fleece was not in demand so unfortunately it got added to the brush pile. There is a very old, small mill in the area that processes some of the better local fleece including some alpaca and some is hand washed, carded etc. There has been talk of forming a mill co-op but not gone further than talk so far.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lovely family photo Yarnie - they look a lot younger; I'm glad they are close enough that you can visit fairly often and share your baking.
> 
> Did you see Ole watching over Charlie while he was sleeping under the roses? We did shear the sheep -dorset breed - but I'm not a spinner (not yet, anyway) and their fleece was not in demand so unfortunately it got added to the brush pile. There is a very old, small mill in the area that processes some of the better local fleece including some alpaca and some is hand washed, carded etc. There has been talk of forming a mill co-op but not gone further than talk so far.


The picture of the sheep in the pasture looks like a painting - it is so pretty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Lovely family photo Yarnie - they look a lot younger; I'm glad they are close enough that you can visit fairly often and share your baking.
> 
> Did you see Ole watching over Charlie while he was sleeping under the roses? We did shear the sheep -dorset breed - but I'm not a spinner (not yet, anyway) and their fleece was not in demand so unfortunately it got added to the brush pile. There is a very old, small mill in the area that processes some of the better local fleece including some alpaca and some is hand washed, carded etc. There has been talk of forming a mill co-op but not gone further than talk so far.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

my dad is the only one who lives close to me. My aunts still live in Fla. Dad moved back up in three years ago, because my step mother wanted to be closer to her daughter. 
My one Aunt Suzie is dieing they do not expect her to live much longer. She was a love, will miss her.

I saw your gnome(nisse) Ole, everyone needs one in their garden. They are a mischievous elves so if you see strange things happening in the garden you know who to blame. ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> my dad is the only one who lives close to me. My aunts still live in Fla. Dad moved back up in three years ago, because my step mother wanted to be closer to her daughter.
> My one Aunt Suzie is dieing they do not expect her to live much longer. She was a love, will miss her.
> 
> I saw your gnome(nisse) Ole, everyone needs one in their garden. They are a mischievous elves so if you see strange things happening in the garden you know who to blame. ;-)


So sorry to hear about your Aunt Suzie - it's so hard to say goodbye to someone you love, even when you know you'll see them again. Today was my Aunt Maria's 82 birthday and yesterday she walked a 5 km (3miles) to raise money for wells in Africa. She's a wonderful lady with a beautiful spirit. She lives in Alberta so I don't get to see her too often either. Hope you had a good night.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Janeway....much concern for your GD. Know I'm keeping her and family in prayers and thoughts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry to hear about your Aunt Suzie - it's so hard to say goodbye to someone you love, even when you know you'll see them again. Today was my Aunt Maria's 82 birthday and yesterday she walked a 5 km (3miles) to raise money for wells in Africa. She's a wonderful lady with a beautiful spirit. She lives in Alberta so I don't get to see her too often either. Hope you had a good night.


Isn't that something I would be lucky to make it to the next block. Wow you must be very proud of her too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't that something I would be lucky to make it to the next block. Wow you must be very proud of her too.


Wonderful that your aunt can be so active.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So sorry to hear about your Aunt Suzie - it's so hard to say goodbye to someone you love, even when you know you'll see them again. Today was my Aunt Maria's 82 birthday and yesterday she walked a 5 km (3miles) to raise money for wells in Africa. She's a wonderful lady with a beautiful spirit. She lives in Alberta so I don't get to see her too often either. Hope you had a good night.


Kitty what a great lady your Aunt must be. :!: :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Kitty, wonderful that your aunt can be so active.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Janeway....much concern for your GD. Know I'm keeping her and family in prayers and thoughts.


Thank you as we still do not know the results of all the tests seems as if they are never in a hurry. So far no broken bones as seat belt held her but seat belt has created problems. No air bag on passenger side. Jane


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as we still do not know the results of all the tests seems as if they are never in a hurry. So far no broken bones as seat belt held her but seat belt has created problems. No air bag on passenger side. Jane


Jane I am still praying for good news.XXX


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Same here, Jane. Prayers for her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How was your day Yarnie? Sounds like you were pretty close to your Aunt Suzie - do you have a favourite story about her?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jane, continuing to send prayes for your gd recovery and for you and the family for strength


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie & Bonnie - dh found a copy of one of the Mitford books for me "These High Green Hills" - 3rd in the series. Will probably start reading later tonight. Hope it isn't to confusing not to start at the beginning of the series


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie & Bonnie - dh found a copy of one of the Mitford books for me "These High Green Hills" - 3rd in the series. Will probably start reading later tonight. Hope it isn't to confusing not to start at the beginning of the series


It will recap for you. I can't remember what happens in each book, but I loved them all. Let us know how you like it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Jane, continuing to send prayes for your gd recovery and for you and the family for strength


Me as well Jane. I'm pleased to hear no broken bones, but she is still hospitalized so something is still needing to be cured.

Prayers for her, you and all family members.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you as we still do not know the results of all the tests seems as if they are never in a hurry. So far no broken bones as seat belt held her but seat belt has created problems. No air bag on passenger side. Jane


Janeway,

What happened??


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Janeway,
> 
> What happened??


Janeway
Sorry about the accident and injuries. I wish her a speedy recovery.

Find out what it takes to get test results and you will understand the time frame. It can be a lenghty process.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway,

We are thinking about you. We are here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> Sorry about the accident and injuries. I wish her a speedy recovery.
> 
> Find out what it takes to get test results and you will understand the time frame. It can be a lenghty process.


Huckleberry, I'm glad you revised your ugly remark to Janeway.

Janeway, I'm still praying for you and your Grand. Please update us when you can. To God give the Glory!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> Sorry about the accident and injuries. I wish her a speedy recovery.
> 
> Find out what it takes to get test results and you will understand the time frame. It can be a lenghty process.


Beautiful avatar, Huckleberry.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janie, wishing a full recovery for your GD. Hugs and strength to you and your family.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Same here, Janeway. Thinking of you. You are so nice; nothing bad should happen to you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you Lord for your Angels. I was going to Walmart today with my gd. She over slept so I was later that I had planned. I had to make a trip to the bank. As I drove up police were all over the place. Had 2 men in handcuffs. Putting them in the car. I was expecting to see a dead body . Don't know what happened but I would have been right in the middle of it if I had been on time. Shook me up for awhile. My brother and sil were just next door and they didn't know that anything had happened. Wheew!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you Lord for your Angels. I was going to Walmart today with my gd. She over slept so I was later that I had planned. I had to make a trip to the bank. As I drove up police were all over the place. Had 2 men in handcuffs. Putting them in the car. I was expecting to see a dead body . Don't know what happened but I would have been right in the middle of it if I had been on time. Shook me up for awhile. My brother and sil were just next door and they didn't know that anything had happened. Wheew!


Angels surrounded you! Glad all is well with you and GD.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

CB,

Thank God you are all right. Oh, my. What a story. I would be very upset. Thank you for telling us. Wow!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

P.S.

I bet it was shop-lifting...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Me too. She ended up and stayed at home. I drove right up in the middle of it without knowing. Everyone acted like no big deal. Just a block over at my Daddy's store someone had came in while he was there alone. They chased a man in and had a gun. The man used my Daddy as a sheild and killed the other man . It was not lately but I still have terrible thoughts about it. It was about 12 years ago. My Daddy had a gun but didn't have time to get it . It happened fast. Our town is getting very bad. I am happy we live out in the country but still have to go in to shop. You have to pray all the way to town. lol


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> P.S.
> 
> I bet it was shop-lifting...


No Lukelucy it was 2 men at the bank. May have tried to rob the window teller. Don't know. It will be kept quite but I will find out what happened. It was something bad for all the police everywhere .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No Lukelucy it was 2 men at the bank. May have tried to rob the window teller. Don't know. It will be kept quite but I will find out what happened. It was something bad for all the police everywhere .


Sorry, CB. Confusion here. Please let us know if you find out something.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

End of another day without results. She is my lovely adopted GD so in Barnes Hospital in ST. Louis. Cannot make the trip but thankful her adopted dad is home from Afghanistan.

She was in car with boyfriend when a driver crossed the center line on a 2 lane road and hit them head-on. No air bag on passenger side so GD only one still in hospital.

On oxygen 24-7 as having rough time breathing. Thanks to all of you for prayers and messages. Hugs, Jane


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. She ended up and stayed at home. I drove right up in the middle of it without knowing. Everyone acted like no big deal. Just a block over at my Daddy's store someone had came in while he was there alone. They chased a man in and had a gun. The man used my Daddy as a sheild and killed the other man . It was not lately but I still have terrible thoughts about it. It was about 12 years ago. My Daddy had a gun but didn't have time to get it . It happened fast. Our town is getting very bad. I am happy we live out in the country but still have to go in to shop. You have to pray all the way to town. lol


Very upsetting, I'm sure. It's not so easy to shake those things off. My area is getting worse, too. Our neighborhood is still fine, but there are some shady characters around us. It's a shame. I hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> End of another day without results. She is my lovely adopted GD so in Barnes Hospital in ST. Louis. Cannot make the trip but thankful her adopted dad is home from Afghanistan.
> 
> She was in car with boyfriend when a driver crossed the center line on a 2 lane road and hit them head-on. No air bag on passenger side so GD only one still in hospital.
> 
> On oxygen 24-7 as having rough time breathing. Thanks to all of you for prayers and messages. Hugs, Jane


Oh, Jane. Prayers are continuing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you Lord for your Angels. I was going to Walmart today with my gd. She over slept so I was later that I had planned. I had to make a trip to the bank. As I drove up police were all over the place. Had 2 men in handcuffs. Putting them in the car. I was expecting to see a dead body . Don't know what happened but I would have been right in the middle of it if I had been on time. Shook me up for awhile. My brother and sil were just next door and they didn't know that anything had happened. Wheew!


So grateful that you're safe - and that everyone in the bank was too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jane - prayers continue for gd and your whole family


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

ok Bonnie & Yarnie - I'm addicted - about half way thru These High Green Hills. Fr. Tim & Cynthia have just been rescued from the cave. Very easy reading and the characters are so well written, makes me feel like I know them. Reminds me a little of Mayberry and the Andy Griffith Show


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> End of another day without results. She is my lovely adopted GD so in Barnes Hospital in ST. Louis. Cannot make the trip but thankful her adopted dad is home from Afghanistan.
> 
> She was in car with boyfriend when a driver crossed the center line on a 2 lane road and hit them head-on. No air bag on passenger side so GD only one still in hospital.
> 
> On oxygen 24-7 as having rough time breathing. Thanks to all of you for prayers and messages. Hugs, Jane


Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for Jane's gd. I pray for her health to be restored. I pray Acts 17:28 for her. In You we live and move and have our being. Lord I ask You to give her breath in her lungs and take away her pain. Thank you for her life and restore her I ask in Jesus Mighty Name. I pray for peace in the family also. Amen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So grateful that you're safe - and that everyone in the bank was too


I am fine kitty . Thanks I am thankful too. Still don't know what happened. Sounds like you are enjoying your day off and reading a good book.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> ok Bonnie & Yarnie - I'm addicted - about half way thru These High Green Hills. Fr. Tim & Cynthia have just been rescued from the cave. Very easy reading and the characters are so well written, makes me feel like I know them. Reminds me a little of Mayberry and the Andy Griffith Show


I'm so happy that you're enjoying them! I feel like they're friends of mine that you just met!

If you have a library nearby, they might have them.

I hope you can eventually get the first two books. They are delightful - and you'll learn how Tim and Cynthia met, also about Barnabas and Dooley. Great stories. Enjoy!!!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you Jane for the up date. Will continue to pray. Also thank you CB for the prayer. As we all pray together! 

Well, it looks like it is our turn for bad weather. We are being warned. I'm getting ready to prepare for the basement. Blankets, Water, a little food, phone, radio and Muffin our kitty. I don't know if it will hit us but I'm getting ready all the same. Best bring my Kindle and knitting. The National Weather Bureau is telling us that by the time we see the storm in the sky it could be upon us. That 1 out of 5 people will be affected by this storm. Straight Line winds and possible tornado's. Much heat following the storm. Usually, the winds bounce off the sand dunes and fly high away from the Michigan lake area but this storm is different. I'm just a mile or two from Lake Michigan. God willing we will be okay. Doing what I can to make sure we are. I think I'm getting too old for this stuff. LOL Those in the line of this storm ... take care!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SueLD said:


> Thank you Jane for the up date. Will continue to pray. Also thank you CB for the prayer. As we all pray together!
> 
> Well, it looks like it is our turn for bad weather. We are being warned. I'm getting ready to prepare for the basement. Blankets, Water, a little food, phone, radio and Muffin our kitty. I don't know if it will hit us but I'm getting ready all the same. Best bring my Kindle and knitting. The National Weather Bureau is telling us that by the time we see the storm in the sky it could be upon us. That 1 out of 5 people will be affected by this storm. Straight Line winds and possible tornado's. Much heat following the storm. Usually, the winds bounce off the sand dunes and fly high away from the Michigan lake area but this storm is different. I'm just a mile or two from Lake Michigan. God willing we will be okay. Doing what I can to make sure we are. I think I'm getting too old for this stuff. LOL Those in the line of this storm ... take care!


I'm glad you're getting prepared. Know my prayers are with you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> P.S.
> 
> I bet it was shop-lifting...


It could of happen shop lifting money I mean. :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> ok Bonnie & Yarnie - I'm addicted - about half way thru These High Green Hills. Fr. Tim & Cynthia have just been rescued from the cave. Very easy reading and the characters are so well written, makes me feel like I know them. Reminds me a little of Mayberry and the Andy Griffith Show


Isn't it great, it gets better and better as you go through them. Twist and turns, loved them. Glad you aare enjoying them too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Thank you Jane for the up date. Will continue to pray. Also thank you CB for the prayer. As we all pray together!
> 
> Well, it looks like it is our turn for bad weather. We are being warned. I'm getting ready to prepare for the basement. Blankets, Water, a little food, phone, radio and Muffin our kitty. I don't know if it will hit us but I'm getting ready all the same. Best bring my Kindle and knitting. The National Weather Bureau is telling us that by the time we see the storm in the sky it could be upon us. That 1 out of 5 people will be affected by this storm. Straight Line winds and possible tornado's. Much heat following the storm. Usually, the winds bounce off the sand dunes and fly high away from the Michigan lake area but this storm is different. I'm just a mile or two from Lake Michigan. God willing we will be okay. Doing what I can to make sure we are. I think I'm getting too old for this stuff. LOL Those in the line of this storm ... take care!


We were warned too. We were expected to have 60 mile and hour straight line winds. But not as bad as you. They were suppose to start early moring around 5 or 6. So far only rain. Now they moved it up to late afternoon. You are abit south of us on map, and southern part of state is getting the wrost of it.
Been up since 4 this morning, why who knows . Getting old means you can't sleep. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Found out Aunt Suzie is gone, happy now she is home. Life goes on.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> It could of happen shop lifting money I mean. :roll: :lol: :lol:


I thought the same thing! I love going to the bank for free samples.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't it great, it gets better and better as you go through them. Twist and turns, loved them. Glad you aare enjoying them too.


I missed the name of the book series, please repeat it for me?


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Yarn Lady....thanks for report. I wondered how WI was doing. It appears the storm is expected to get worse as it moves east, Detroit, OH etc. Good to hear you folks are doing okay. I have no TV working so am reliant on internet at this time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Found out Aunt Suzie is gone, happy now she is home. Life goes on.


That's right, Yarnie. We miss having them with us, but we can be happy for them and their joy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Found out Aunt Suzie is gone, happy now she is home. Life goes on.


Yarnie, I'm so very sorry for your loss of your dear Aunt.

May the _Lord_ grant her the joy of being in his Presence and you the joy with the knowledge she is sharing her eternity now with _Jesus._

I pray the _Lord_ blesses and keeps you, your Dad, and all family members close in this time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I missed the name of the book series, please repeat it for me?


It is written by Jan karon there are about six or seven books in the series. 
The first is At Home in Mitford, I call it the Mitford series. Bonnie wrote back a few pages Some of the series names. Just goggle Jan Karon, and you will see the name of each book. they are really good books. I know you will enjoy them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie, I'm so very sorry for your loss of your dear Aunt.
> 
> May the _Lord_ grant her the joy of being in his Presence and you the joy with the knowledge she is sharing her eternity now with _Jesus._
> 
> I pray the _Lord_ blesses and keeps you, your Dad, and all family members close in this time.


Thank you all. I know she is safe now, and not in pain and so very happy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janie, you know how I feel. I will keep in touch.

Lucy have not been in touch sorry still in my prayers for both you and you sweet heart.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jane, I am praying for your GD too. Are you going to St. Louis? I just got back from KY. Stayed longer than expected and had no Internet access. Reading what I missed on this site now. Will send the cake recipe later this morning. 

Ladies, I think I do need that retreat you are planning, but I don't drive long distances anymore. Had a retinal detachment about 4 years ago and lost some sight in my R eye. Don't trust myself to drive too long in unfamiliar territory. DH does the driving for me. We are making a flying trip to Sacramento, CA in about 2 weeks to visit youngest D. Looking forward to that.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> It is written by Jan karon there are about six or seven books in the series.
> The first is At Home in Mitford, I call it the Mitford series. Bonnie wrote back a few pages Some of the series names. Just goggle Jan Karon, and you will see the name of each book. they are really good books. I know you will enjoy them.


Thank you - adding to my read list.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Quick update, GD released from hospital said abnormalities could be "false positives" whatever that means! She is going home.

DH told me I must quit worrying and attend my knitting groups spring meeting at one of the homes. We will have lunch and lots of talking so I'm excited about going. I will take store bought potato salad. Hope it is good.

DH loading oxygen tank and told me to get ready! Guess I need to get away as he is insisting! Got to love him!

Love all of you for prayers as think The Lord has worked magic as the doctors kept GD since Sat night thinking the tests were showing a problem. Have tears in my eyes for all of my good friends love.

I'm praying to make me a better person to everyone on KP.

Had been a nasty person on Smoking so maybe God saw that I needed to be jerked back to reality. Hope he will punish me next time for my sins and not my family. Jane


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SueLD said:


> Thank you Jane for the up date. Will continue to pray. Also thank you CB for the prayer. As we all pray together!
> 
> Well, it looks like it is our turn for bad weather. We are being warned. I'm getting ready to prepare for the basement. Blankets, Water, a little food, phone, radio and Muffin our kitty. I don't know if it will hit us but I'm getting ready all the same. Best bring my Kindle and knitting. The National Weather Bureau is telling us that by the time we see the storm in the sky it could be upon us. That 1 out of 5 people will be affected by this storm. Straight Line winds and possible tornado's. Much heat following the storm. Usually, the winds bounce off the sand dunes and fly high away from the Michigan lake area but this storm is different. I'm just a mile or two from Lake Michigan. God willing we will be okay. Doing what I can to make sure we are. I think I'm getting too old for this stuff. LOL Those in the line of this storm ... take care!


Prayers for your safety Sue; hopefully the storm will pass you by but important to be prepared


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Found out Aunt Suzie is gone, happy now she is home. Life goes on.


Sorry for your loss Yarnie. I hope knowing she's at peace brings you some comfort and that you can think back on all your happy memories. Would love to hear your stories if you feel like sharing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Quick update, GD released from hospital said abnormalities could be "false positives" whatever that means! She is going home.
> 
> DH told me I must quit worrying and attend my knitting groups spring meeting at one of the homes. We will have lunch and lots of talking so I'm excited about going. I will take store bought potato salad. Hope it is good.
> 
> ...


Oh Janie so glad you have gotten some good news.

Know what you mean about the nasty. Attitude adjustment is what I need. Life is to short. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Quick update, GD released from hospital said abnormalities could be "false positives" whatever that means! She is going home.
> 
> DH told me I must quit worrying and attend my knitting groups spring meeting at one of the homes. We will have lunch and lots of talking so I'm excited about going. I will take store bought potato salad. Hope it is good.
> 
> ...


Such good news Jane - Praise God!

God does not punish his followers. Please do not think that anything you did caused the accident harming your grand daughter.

God told us we, his children, would suffer, but that is when we need Him even more, and when we learn to pray and trust Him which pleases Him.

Do not blame yourself. You suffer as well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Jane, I am praying for your GD too. Are you going to St. Louis? I just got back from KY. Stayed longer than expected and had no Internet access. Reading what I missed on this site now. Will send the cake recipe later this morning.
> 
> Ladies, I think I do need that retreat you are planning, but I don't drive long distances anymore. Had a retinal detachment about 4 years ago and lost some sight in my R eye. Don't trust myself to drive too long in unfamiliar territory. DH does the driving for me. We are making a flying trip to Sacramento, CA in about 2 weeks to visit youngest D. Looking forward to that.


Welcome back Knit Crazy, glad you enjoyed your time in KY and now you have CA to look forward to. Don't worry about driving on the tour, KPG has it all planned including a luxury tour bus.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome back Knit Crazy, glad you enjoyed your time in KY and now you have CA to look forward to. Don't worry about driving on the tour, KPG has it all planned including a luxury tour bus.


Yes, welcome back Knit Crazy! Glad you enjoyed your trip. We'll have you sit on the left side of the bus, so you won't miss a thing.

We'll be delaying the luxury coach roll-along as we have some travelers going through difficult times presently.

Shall I put you on the list of travelers so you'll go when we go?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WC Kitty. 
Best memory I have of Aunt Suzie, is when in my teens the whole family was together at Grandma's house in Michigan. Aunt Suzie and I were doing dishes and talking about life. She never had children of her own. So all of us, nephew's niece, were her children. There was a park across from grandma's house. Aunt Suzie decide we should all go to the park all 11 of us. For some reason I stay on Grandma's porch to watch for a bit.Aunt Suzie was in the lead like the pied piper(don't know if it is spell that way) and all the kids were marching in line behind her. It was so neat for me to see. I of course joined in. But for that moment I realize how much she loved us all. We were all so blessed because of her love.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jane - so vey happy to hear that gd is going home. I'll continue with prayers for wellbeing of you and your family. I think dh is right - you need to get out and be with your friends and share God's blessings. Please don't think that God punished your gd; He loves her and you and all of us. 

I like to start each day with thanks and the request to open my mind and heart to the Holy Spirit, to make the right choices and be a better person


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> WC Kitty.
> Best memory I have of Aunt Suzie, is when in my teens the whole family was together at Grandma's house in Michigan. Aunt Suzie and I were doing dishes and talking about life. She never had children of her own. So all of us, nephew's niece, were her children. There was a park across from grandma's house. Aunt Suzie decide we should all go to the park all 11 of us. For some reason I stay on Grandma's porch to watch for a bit.Aunt Suzie was in the lead like the pied piper(don't know if it is spell that way) and all the kids were marching in line behind her. It was so neat for me to see. I of course joined in. But for that moment I realize how much she loved us all. We were all so blessed because of her love.


Such a beautiful memory, thanks for letting us hear and share it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WC Kitty.
> Best memory I have of Aunt Suzie, is when in my teens the whole family was together at Grandma's house in Michigan. Aunt Suzie and I were doing dishes and talking about life. She never had children of her own. So all of us, nephew's niece, were her children. There was a park across from grandma's house. Aunt Suzie decide we should all go to the park all 11 of us. For some reason I stay on Grandma's porch to watch for a bit.Aunt Suzie was in the lead like the pied piper(don't know if it is spell that way) and all the kids were marching in line behind her. It was so neat for me to see. I of course joined in. But for that moment I realize how much she loved us all. We were all so blessed because of her love.


That's a wonderful memory Yarnie. Her love and attitude had such a good influence on you and your cousins. Sounds like some of her qualities rubbed off on you


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

CB, Glad to hear you avoided the bank robbery. What a shocking thing to see.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Yarnie, so sorry to hear about your Aunt Suzy. She looked like a lovely woman. I know you will miss her.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is my recipe as promised:

Southern Pineapple Cake

1 pkg. Duncan Hines Yellow Cake Mix
4 eggs
3/4 cup Canola oil
11 oz can Mandarin oranges, drained

Combine ingredients using an electric mixer. Divide into 3 layers and pour into cake pans. Bake 30 minutes at 325 degrees. Cool layers and remove from pan. Cool completely on wire racks before frosting.

Frosting

Large can crushed pineapple, drained, retaining juice
8 oz Cool Whip
3.5 oz instant vanilla pudding mix
3/4 cup milk

Mix pudding mix and milk plus 1/4 cup pineapple juice. Don't use pudding box directions. Add pineapple to mix. Best until blended. Fold in Cool Whip. Frost layers and outside of cake. Refrigerate the cake.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thank you - adding to my read list.


Great! Please let us know what you think of the books when you get a chance.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Shall I put you on the list of travelers so you'll go when we go?


Put me on the list of those going. As long as I don't have to drive, I'm up for the trip.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Quick update, GD released from hospital said abnormalities could be "false positives" whatever that means! She is going home.
> 
> DH told me I must quit worrying and attend my knitting groups spring meeting at one of the homes. We will have lunch and lots of talking so I'm excited about going. I will take store bought potato salad. Hope it is good.
> 
> ...


That's such good news, Jane!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Put me on the list of those going. As long as I don't have to drive, I'm up for the trip.


No one has to drive. I'll volunteer my private jet and my husband's. There's always room for one more! If there are routes that we WANT to drive, I'm sure Yarnie or CB can hire us some fancy buses with handsome drivers. Hey - and a band!! Now that would be really great.

How about it, girls? Can you swing it, Yarnie? CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yarnie, I'm so very sorry for your loss of your dear Aunt.
> 
> May the _Lord_ grant her the joy of being in his Presence and you the joy with the knowledge she is sharing her eternity now with _Jesus._
> 
> I pray the _Lord_ blesses and keeps you, your Dad, and all family members close in this time.


Amen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Quick update, GD released from hospital said abnormalities could be "false positives" whatever that means! She is going home.
> 
> DH told me I must quit worrying and attend my knitting groups spring meeting at one of the homes. We will have lunch and lots of talking so I'm excited about going. I will take store bought potato salad. Hope it is good.
> 
> ...


Thank you Lord Jesus for hearing our prayers with Jane's gd. Also Lord I pray for the weather in the North. Watch over the ones that are in harms way. Jane we all have said things that were not like us or very nice. I am standing with you on trying to stop. I didn't join KP to argue. I love KP and am going to change too with the help of the Lord.We need to listen to the gentle voise of the Holy Spirit when He tells us to back away. No one is being punished. But we do wake up when things happen . So happy your Gs is better. Thank you Lord!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Put me on the list of those going. As long as I don't have to drive, I'm up for the trip.


Come on Knit crazy. It is starting to get in the mid 90's so the party is getting close. :XD: You can make your cake for us. I have had it before and it is great!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> No one has to drive. I'll volunteer my private jet and my husband's. There's always room for one more! If there are routes that we WANT to drive, I'm sure Yarnie or CB can hire us some fancy buses with handsome drivers. Hey - and a band!! Now that would be really great.
> 
> How about it, girls? Can you swing it, Yarnie? CB?


Oh yeah we can. :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SueLD said:


> Thank you Jane for the up date. Will continue to pray. Also thank you CB for the prayer. As we all pray together!
> 
> Well, it looks like it is our turn for bad weather. We are being warned. I'm getting ready to prepare for the basement. Blankets, Water, a little food, phone, radio and Muffin our kitty. I don't know if it will hit us but I'm getting ready all the same. Best bring my Kindle and knitting. The National Weather Bureau is telling us that by the time we see the storm in the sky it could be upon us. That 1 out of 5 people will be affected by this storm. Straight Line winds and possible tornado's. Much heat following the storm. Usually, the winds bounce off the sand dunes and fly high away from the Michigan lake area but this storm is different. I'm just a mile or two from Lake Michigan. God willing we will be okay. Doing what I can to make sure we are. I think I'm getting too old for this stuff. LOL Those in the line of this storm ... take care!


Better to be prepared and not need it, than the other way around. Stay safe.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks lovely ladies for prayers. Yarnie so sorry about your Aunt Susy. You were concerned about my GD during your loss--bless you.

Yes, went to our yearly knit group from the "y" and enjoyed the lunch and chat.

Hope pictures comes out!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jane - looks like a great group having a good time! How long have you been meeting?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Jane, are you in the pictures or are you taking them?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Did they eat their yarn?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Once a year we meet at someone's house, but I don't have them here just not able. I took the pictures with this Ipad so I'm not in any of the pictures. We only eat and chat but don't take any yarn.

I will try to find a picture of me so you will know what I look like! Yikes!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! Both beautiful pictures!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree with Bonnie. Beautiful!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Yarnie....sorry to learn of your loss of your dear Aunt Suzie. So happy that you have wonderful memories with her. That's what counts..all that love and devotion.

Jane...Am so thankful your GD is able to return home. The accident was controlled by other driver...God does not punish our bad behavior...we do if we care enough. All sins forgiven by repent to Jesus our Savior. Love that and so thankful. Love your pictures ... I see much love and sweetness in you and husband eyes. Know I will continue to pray for GD and family. Now go out and have a nice time with hubby.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting your pics Jane - nice that you have so many ladies to share your crafts with and lovely pictures of you & dh


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks ladies as Bill and I are both aging, but we aren't teenagers anymore. Bed time as we are expecting storms later tonight so wanted to watch weather before retiring.

Could all of you post pictures of yourselves for me to see? Please!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yarnie, this is a hymn I sang at the funeral of a friend's mother and I thought it might mean something to you.

Sister Thou Art Mild and Lovely

Sister, thou art mild and lovely,
Gentle as the summer breeze,
Peaceful as the air of evening,
As it moves among the trees.
Peaceful be thy silent slumber, 
Peaceful in the grave so low,
Thou no more shall join our numbers,
Thou no more our songs will know.

Dearest sister, thou hast left us.
Here thy loss we deeply feel.
But tis God which hath bereft us,
He will all our sorrows heal.
Yet again we hope to meet thee,
When the day of life is fled.
There in Heaven with joy to greet thee, 
Where no more parting tears are shed.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Can I join the party?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh yeah we can. :thumbup:


You always come through for us!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks ladies as Bill and I are both aging, but we aren't teenagers anymore. Bed time as we are expecting storms later tonight so wanted to watch weather before retiring.
> 
> Could all of you post pictures of yourselves for me to see? Please!


I will - I have to learn how to with this computer! I've been wanting to do that for a long time.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Can I join the party?


Always!! Lovely to see you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway, You are so pretty! Isn't it funny how we form pictures in our mind of what someone looks like? 

I had in my mind you were a brunette with a pixie haircut. 

Even now, I'm seeing the Janeway I know!

Thanks for sharing - I'm so glad your GD is home and nothing sounds to be seriously damaging to her.

Good, too, that you took your hubby's advice and enjoyed your knitting club friends.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit Crazy - thanks for your Orange Pineapple recipe - I'm going to try it one day this summer!

I'll can dig up the travel list for the * Rush on the Rocks * tour but know that trip was planned in another thread, and I'm concerned to bring that activity to this thread. No, that would not be a good thing.

Besides, we have a happy pool and diving party planned here, and it will be just as good amongst friends who are all here!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Knit Crazy - thanks for your Orange Pineapple recipe - I'm going to try it one day this summer!
> 
> I'll can dig up the travel list for the * Rush on the Rocks * tour but know that trip was planned in another thread, and I'm concerned to bring that activity to this thread. No, that would not be a good thing.
> 
> Besides, we have a happy pool and diving party planned here, and it will be just as good amongst friends who are all here!


Oh - I wondered what that was all about. Suddenly there was a big road trip. I volunteered my private jets. If you still want them on the other thread, you can use them. Send me a postcard! Don't know about the buses.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Can I join the party?


 Why of course you can. Welcome back.

:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You always come through for us!!


I have a couple of old pans, Bon can you whistle? We need sticks, and maybe some kind of horn. We can be a band unto ourselves. :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks lovely ladies for prayers. Yarnie so sorry about your Aunt Susy. You were concerned about my GD during your loss--bless you.
> 
> Yes, went to our yearly knit group from the "y" and enjoyed the lunch and chat.
> 
> Hope pictures comes out!


Oh it looks like you had a good day. Glad to hear it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Once a year we meet at someone's house, but I don't have them here just not able. I took the pictures with this Ipad so I'm not in any of the pictures. We only eat and chat but don't take any yarn.
> 
> I will try to find a picture of me so you will know what I look like! Yikes!


Lovely pictures Janie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have a couple of old pans, Bon can you whistle? We need sticks, and maybe some kind of horn. We can be a band unto ourselves. :XD: :XD:


  wooden spoons work really well on pots, know from experience


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit Crazy thanks for the recipe, and seem like you will be having a busy summer. Glad to hear from you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hope everyone made it thru the storms ok yesterday. We had showers forcast but ended up with some very heavy rain too; didn't lose power though and no flooding


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD, how did the did it go last night with storm. We had high winds and raining so hard couldn't even see outside. Electricity went on and off. But we didn't lose power. Some flooding in towns, just a little here. 

hope you made it through o.k.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is what is on my heart today. http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Psalm+34%3A3&version=KJV . gotta go do some chores. Later friends! XXX


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I have a couple of old pans, Bon can you whistle? We need sticks, and maybe some kind of horn. We can be a band unto ourselves. :XD: :XD:


I sure hope Bon can whistle since I cannot.

I'll bring some bamboo stalks - can serve as whistles, horns, sticks and a percussion instrument. I like things that serve many purposes.

Later we can Limbo and drink shots of Lemonade through them as well since bamboo is hollow yet holds water.

Hey, maybe we can build a raft and help us all float on water!

Yep, definitely bringing Bamboo.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I sure hope Bon can whistle since I cannot.
> 
> I'll bring some bamboo - can serve as whistles, horns, sticks and a percussion instrument. I like things that serve many purposes.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. screwed that up, posted in the middle to responsed hope brain goes into gear soon. I miss my mind in the morning especial today. Coffee is not helping.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is what is on my heart today. http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Psalm+34%3A3&version=KJV . gotta go do some chores. Later friends! XXX


Oh thanks CB. it is good to see and think on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts.

Forgot to mention, can't even stay awake after a glass of wine.If o.k. will just do lemonaid. 

Also regarding limbo, will need a low board with wheels, and help getting up. Limbo limit here on this body.

We still need a toot toot horn. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB song in mind today don't know how to do links, but on utube 

Morning has broken Cat Stevens.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB song in mind today don't know how to do links, but on utube
> 
> Morning has broken Cat Stevens.


"Morning has Broken" is a Christian hymn written in 1931 by Eleanor Farjeon. I'll bet it drives Cat Stevens crazy that his most requested song is a Christian hymn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I sure hope Bon can whistle since I cannot.
> 
> I'll bring some bamboo stalks - can serve as whistles, horns, sticks and a percussion instrument. I like things that serve many purposes.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes , yes can't wait. Bamboo growing across the street no need to bring . Spoons here too. 
Oh we are going to have fun!!!! :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> "Morning has Broken" is a Christian hymn written in 1931 by Eleanor Farjeon. I'll bet it drives Cat Stevens crazy that his most requested song is a Christian hymn.


I didn't know that Stitch. I do like that song but didn't know it was a hymn. Love that!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> knitpresentgifts.
> 
> Forgot to mention, can't even stay awake after a glass of wine.If o.k. will just do lemonaid.
> 
> ...


Me too Yarnie. lol Maybe I need my help I've fallen and can't get up necklace. Nah, not yet. I'll get out the kids skateboards for us to roll under the bamboo.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Song for Yarnie and Patty for their grief. 



 XXX


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hope all of you on the East Coast are surviving this band of storms. Pretty nasty around here. But that is okay, I have my bathtubs filled, so all is good


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hope all of you on the East Coast are surviving this band of storms. Pretty nasty around here. But that is okay, I have my bathtubs filled, so all is good


Glad to see you posting on here again. Welcome back.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have a couple of old pans, Bon can you whistle? We need sticks, and maybe some kind of horn. We can be a band unto ourselves. :XD: :XD:


That's a possibility. Maybe CB can find us an Elvis impersonator. If not, I might be able to find one.

You're not going to get the Rolling Stones band bus? Or - the Kingston Trio? (Are they still "with us?" ) If not, we'll need someone to paint the bus. Any tole painters out there? Unless we want to knit bang it. Oh - knit bomb it. So many options......


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> wooden spoons work really well on pots, know from experience


I'll be glad to donate my two wooden spoons. Yarnie wants me to whistle, but I'm not too good at it. How about you, wck?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. screwed that up, posted in the middle to responsed hope brain goes into gear soon. I miss my mind in the morning especial today. Coffee is not helping.


It's afternoon, and my mind has joined yours. It's hot, big winds predicted.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB song in mind today don't know how to do links, but on utube
> 
> Morning has broken Cat Stevens.


I love that song. And It's a Wonderful World.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hope all of you on the East Coast are surviving this band of storms. Pretty nasty around here. But that is okay, I have my bathtubs filled, so all is good


Bathtubs filled? Do you have a well by any chance? When we had a well, losing power meant no water.

Good luck during the onslaught. We're just getting an edge - 60 mph gusts. Maybe.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> knitpresentgifts.
> 
> Forgot to mention, can't even stay awake after a glass of wine.If o.k. will just do lemonaid.
> 
> ...


I don't like wine that much; I'd prefer sparkling Lemonade - we can drink Lemonade mixed with diet Sprite! Through Bamboo shoots, of course! If you're good, I'd line the bamboo rim with Splenda for you where you drink.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes, yes , yes can't wait. Bamboo growing across the street no need to bring . Spoons here too.
> Oh we are going to have fun!!!! :XD:


 :thumbup: Does anyone coming to the party play spoons?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

okay, been on the road all day, where are we going?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> That's a possibility. Maybe CB can find us an Elvis impersonator. If not, I might be able to find one.
> 
> You're not going to get the Rolling Stones band bus? Or - the Kingston Trio? (Are they still "with us?" ) If not, we'll need someone to paint the bus. Any tole painters out there? Unless we want to knit bang it. Oh - knit bomb it. So many options......


I don't tole paint but am good at faux painting - will that do?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

off2knit said:


> okay, been on the road all day, where are we going?


into the pool  doing wheelies on a raft once there


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

No Bonnie I want live entertainment. No dead men. lol


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Note to self: Deadman's float is out. Hostess doesn't approve.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't tole paint but am good at faux painting - will that do?


Use to tole. Maybe again. Still got my brushes . But faux is the fad now. Let's faux it. :XD:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Use to tole. Maybe again. Still got my brushes . But faux is the fad now. Let's faux it. :XD:


Let's do faux tôle! :XD: or maybe toile the bus?


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

I can stencil

My neighbor has a jet ski, maybe I could borrow it.......


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Then there is always decoupage.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I can bring a bedazzler if they still make them; we can stud and crystalize everything and every body once they are decoupaged in Mod Podge.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

off2knit said:


> I can stencil
> 
> My neighbor has a jet ski, maybe I could borrow it.......


Yeah, yeah. We can go to the pond for that. Whoo hoo. Get the suntan lotion out. I still like good ole Coppertone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Then there is always decoupage.


No hubby says I can't decoupage anymore. He gets offended if I ever mention it. So no dead men or decoupage. Only 2 no no's so far. :mrgreen:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I can bring a bedazzler if they still make them; we can stud and crystalize everything and every body once they are decoupaged in Mod Podge.


If you bedazzle I will have to call gd. She loves bedazzles. That sounds doable. I still have a big jar of Mod Podge.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No hubby says I can't decoupage anymore. He gets offended if I ever mention it. So no dead men or decoupage. Only 2 no no's so far. :mrgreen:


What has he got against decoupage?

DH hates my glitter - Sparkles needs glitter - and a good vacuum


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> If you bedazzle I will have to call gd. She loves bedazzles. That sounds doable. I still have a big jar of Mod Podge.


but, but, Mod Podge is for decoupaging ????

I have a crystal studder - do we need it or want it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What has he got against decoupage?
> 
> DH hates my glitter - Sparkles needs glitter - and a good vacuum


He says it's ugly. I did it when we first got married. hehehe It really was ug, ug. lol Glitter is good. All clear on glitter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> "Morning has Broken" is a Christian hymn written in 1931 by Eleanor Farjeon. I'll bet it drives Cat Stevens crazy that his most requested song is a Christian hymn.


Didn't know that thanks I have learned something new.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't like wine that much; I'd prefer sparkling Lemonade - we can drink Lemonade mixed with diet Sprite! Through Bamboo shoots, of course! If you're good, I'd line the bamboo rim with Splenda for you where you drink.


no no no Splenda, I am still on my sea food diet, any thing I see I eat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's afternoon, and my mind has joined yours. It's hot, big winds predicted.


Had them last night you all are getting it now. :thumbdown:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> :thumbup: Does anyone coming to the party play spoons?


I know WestCoastKitty will have to play the shovels. She will be good at it I just know it. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

off2knit said:


> okay, been on the road all day, where are we going?


We are going to CB's pool first than wondering off to who knows where. Know CB is talking Jet ski, egad we will not all fit on it. She better find more.

Want to play in the band? you could play rubber bands. We have an opening for it. I know it a big stretch . :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No Bonnie I want live entertainment. No dead men. lol


Bonnie doesn't understand that the band is being formed by all who attend party. At least the ones who can carry a tune and read musical notes. Wait I havae changed my mind. If we do that no one will notice. Who can sing load and off key? We need to fill this spot.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yeah, yeah. We can go to the pond for that. Whoo hoo. Get the suntan lotion out. I still like good ole Coppertone.


I am bringing the lard, and watch the burn come on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want a be dazzle for my face, do we have to do a whole bus. If offtoknit wants to yarn bomb it I like that idea, we can all bring the yarn we really really don't know why we bought it, and the color is yuck.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Can I join the party?


Hello, yes of course you may join us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I don't tole paint but am good at faux painting - will that do?


That will do! Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No Bonnie I want live entertainment. No dead men. lol


Hey, we have a big tent - room for all. Hmmm.....maybe we really do need a tent - for shade! Let's get one with a/c?

RED ALERT - who has a biiiiigggg tent with a/c?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Janeway, You are so pretty! Isn't it funny how we form pictures in our mind of what someone looks like?
> 
> I had in my mind you were a brunette with a pixie haircut.
> 
> ...


Thanks as my hair does not have much color unless my beautician says let me give you a little pick-me-up! This hair style developed from not being able to use the curling iron with hands above head. That makes me tired so straight is the today do.

I was turning white before the illness as you can see in the first picture, but I did curl it then. I had red hair during most of school, but it turned reddish brown then sorta brown then white!

Would enjoy seeing all of you too as I have my ideas of what each of you ladies look like.

The dang weight just sorta stuck on me somehow! Even after children I only weighed 100 lbs soaking wet, but hate to look at scales these days.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hey, we have a big tent - room for all. Hmmm.....maybe we really do need a tent - for shade! Let's get one with a/c?
> 
> RED ALERT - who has a biiiiigggg tent with a/c?


Oh, yes, must ave A/C!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no no no Splenda, I am still on my sea food diet, any thing I see I eat.


You are a lady after my heart with the sea food diet as I have a very healthy appetite. Cannot use artificial sweeteners!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Hey, we have a big tent - room for all. Hmmm.....maybe we really do need a tent - for shade! Let's get one with a/c?
> 
> RED ALERT - who has a biiiiigggg tent with a/c?


I own a pontoon that holds 13 people with a blue canopy. Will that work? What type of Queen would I be if I could not go floating down the lake?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am bringing the lard, and watch the burn come on.


Baby oil and iodine. Don't you know.  60's tan. :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> but, but, Mod Podge is for decoupaging ????
> 
> I have a crystal studder - do we need it or want it?


Don't forget it is for crackle finish too. :lol: Well hum yes!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I own a pontoon that holds 13 people with a blue canopy. Will that work? What type of Queen would I be if I could not go floating down the lake?


Oh can you you bet your sweet heart you can. And the Queen should float down the lake. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, yes, must ave A/C!


oh great just what we need a tent to carry around and who has the extension cord long enoughfor ac. Now I can see hauling a pantoon on a trailer, but extension cord please. By the way why do we need a bus? Have we changed plans and not meeting at CB"s pool? Where are we busing too? Next we will need one of those inflatable pools to drag along too. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> You are a lady after my heart with the sea food diet as I have a very healthy appetite. Cannot use artificial sweeteners!


Bydie will have to come with honey from her bees .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know WestCoastKitty will have to play the shovels. She will be good at it I just know it. :thumbup:


Shovels. lol Go kitty! I can't wait to see that. May need to get some tiki lights to go with that production. :shock:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No Bonnie I want live entertainment. No dead men. lol


We need hokey-pokey put your left foot in put your right foot out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We need hokey-pokey put your left foot in put your right foot out.


my hokey has gone south with my pokey .


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I own a pontoon that holds 13 people with a blue canopy. Will that work? What type of Queen would I be if I could not go floating down the lake?


Oh, yes, your loyal servant is at your side to drive the pontoon if necessary.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ladies ladies ladies did you not see the Queen was in our presents?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is what is on my heart today. http://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Psalm+34%3A3&version=KJV . gotta go do some chores. Later friends! XXX


Thanks for sharing CB


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Kitty just going off but glad to catch you before I go. How was the shop today were you busy? How have you been?

Have to go and get things done before its time to get to bed. 
Have a good night now. 

P.S. you don't have to play the shovels you can play the rubber band, or how about pan lids they sound nice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll be glad to donate my two wooden spoons. Yarnie wants me to whistle, but I'm not too good at it. How about you, wck?


Me neither, I hear a lot of laughing when I try to whistle. But dh has an old harmonica I can bring and I have some nice wind chimes


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me neither, I hear a lot of laughing when I try to whistle. But dh has an old harmonica I can bring and I have some nice wind chimes


Excellent collection as they should make excellent music.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Bathtubs filled? Do you have a well by any chance? When we had a well, losing power meant no water.
> 
> Good luck during the onslaught. We're just getting an edge - 60 mph gusts. Maybe.


That brings back memories of Alberta country living - bringing in snow for the toilet tanks, no showers.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I know WestCoastKitty will have to play the shovels. She will be good at it I just know it. :thumbup:


I've got a whole set of shovels and a few spades too and a hoe


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks as my hair does not have much color unless my beautician says let me give you a little pick-me-up! This hair style developed from not being able to use the curling iron with hands above head. That makes me tired so straight is the today do.
> 
> I was turning white before the illness as you can see in the first picture, but I did curl it then. I had red hair during most of school, but it turned reddish brown then sorta brown then white!
> 
> ...


I don't like scales either!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I own a pontoon that holds 13 people with a blue canopy. Will that work? What type of Queen would I be if I could not go floating down the lake?


That will be splendid! Thank you very much. This will be a grand party - fit for royalty!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Baby oil and iodine. Don't you know.  60's tan. :thumbdown:


Great! I"ll bring lemon juice to fade the freckles, and hydrogen peroxide for blonde, super-blonde hair!! We will be gaw-jus!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> oh great just what we need a tent to carry around and who has the extension cord long enoughfor ac. Now I can see hauling a pantoon on a trailer, but extension cord please. By the way why do we need a bus? Have we changed plans and not meeting at CB"s pool? Where are we busing too? Next we will need one of those inflatable pools to drag along too. :shock:


I got mixed up somewhere with the Rush to the Rock. It's on another thread, but I didn't knkow that and offered my jets. Then someone suggested a bus to get to the pool party. Sounded good! Now we have a band and a pontoon with a/c! Now.....what else?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Shovels. lol Go kitty! I can't wait to see that. May need to get some tiki lights to go with that production. :shock:


And torches around the pool! I LOVE torches!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Shovels. lol Go kitty! I can't wait to see that. May need to get some tiki lights to go with that production. :shock:


And torches around the pool! I LOVE torches!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We need hokey-pokey put your left foot in put your right foot out.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Me neither, I hear a lot of laughing when I try to whistle. But dh has an old harmonica I can bring and I have some nice wind chimes


Wind chimes good. I don't have any. Hope my dogs don't start howling. Pony next door may get upset but he will settle down after awhile. lol May have to pull out the houla hoops too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Great! I"ll bring lemon juice to fade the freckles, and hydrogen peroxide for blonde, super-blonde hair!! We will be gaw-jus!


Yeah I already have too many freckles bring it on. Sun-In here we come.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Did I mention I LOVE torches?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Great! I"ll bring lemon juice to fade the freckles, and hydrogen peroxide for blonde, super-blonde hair!! We will be gaw-jus!


Oh - and pink pearl nail polish - anybody remember that? Oh - we'll have fun in the sun!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Did I mention I LOVE torches?


Yes you did. Gotta get some. We will go from day to night. All fun!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

And stay up all night - like a slumber party - but no slumber!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - and pink pearl nail polish - anybody remember that? Oh - we'll have fun in the sun!!!


Or that white nail polish we wore in the late 60's with that white lipstick. I will need to iron my hair first. LOL I will start saving orange cans for the ones that want body in their blonde hair.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> And stay up all night - like a slumber party - but no slumber!


We will get LLucy to bring the good coffee not the ones with sticks. So we can stay up all night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Kitty just going off but glad to catch you before I go. How was the shop today were you busy? How have you been?
> 
> Have to go and get things done before its time to get to bed.
> Have a good night now.
> ...


Hope you have a good night Yarnie. We'll all have to rest up for the pool party; we sure know how to plan a good time.

Had a pretty steady day and also busy on a committee that is planning our downtown festival weekend in July - parade, rides for little and big kids, street entertainers, music and street sales for the businesses. Usually lots of fun so hopefully the weather will be good. What have you got planned for the weekend?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Wind chimes good. I don't have any. Hope my dogs don't start howling. Pony next door may get upset but he will settle down after awhile. lol May have to pull out the houla hoops too.


your dogs can be the chorus


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We will get LLucy to bring the good coffee not the ones with sticks. So we can stay up all night.


Perfect - slumber parties were such fun


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We will get LLucy to bring the good coffee not the ones with sticks. So we can stay up all night.


I'll bring the cake and some brownies. We'll need chocolate.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Perfect - slumber parties were such fun


I snore. Sorry.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Finished reading the Mitford book, I loved it. Will look for the first 2 books and try to read the rest of them in order. I have a friend that I know will love them too. Thanks so much for recommending them Bonnie & Yarnie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I snore. Sorry.


that's ok - so does dh!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Or that white nail polish we wore in the late 60's with that white lipstick. I will need to iron my hair first. LOL I will start saving orange cans for the ones that want body in their blonde hair.


Oh yes. I have brush rollers for those who can sleep on bristles. Oh - doesn't matter - we're not sleeping!!!

And Juicy Fruit gum - and Teaberry - and Dentyne!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We will get LLucy to bring the good coffee not the ones with sticks. So we can stay up all night.


Right! The good stuff straight from the beans.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I'll bring the cake and some brownies. We'll need chocolate.


Oh - good - I LOVE cake - and torches.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I snore. Sorry.


You won't this time - we're staying up ALL NIGHT -- YAAAYYY!!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Hey, we have a big tent - room for all. Hmmm.....maybe we really do need a tent - for shade! Let's get one with a/c?
> 
> RED ALERT - who has a biiiiigggg tent with a/c?


You probably go camping with a space heater and curling iron, no?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I own a pontoon that holds 13 people with a blue canopy. Will that work? What type of Queen would I be if I could not go floating down the lake?


You are a Queen? I'd like to be part of the pontoon court.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Baby oil and iodine. Don't you know.  60's tan. :thumbdown:


iodine? How was that used? Faux paint-on tan?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh can you you bet your sweet heart you can. And the Queen should float down the lake. :thumbup:


One does not float down a lake; I believe she'd circle around it. Definitely I'll bring tiara party favors and one crown for our Queen!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> oh great just what we need a tent to carry around and who has the extension cord long enoughfor ac. Now I can see hauling a pantoon on a trailer, but extension cord please. By the way why do we need a bus? Have we changed plans and not meeting at CB"s pool? Where are we busing too? Next we will need one of those inflatable pools to drag along too. :shock:


No bus here; in another life. But we'll use the skateboards/wheels under the bamboo float to glide the pontoon onto the lake. We could use a very long extension cord to pull everyone behind the jet ski though.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Me neither, I hear a lot of laughing when I try to whistle. But dh has an old harmonica I can bring and I have some nice wind chimes


Yes - I love the sound of chimes!

Do we have chives for the potato salad?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I've got a whole set of shovels and a few spades too and a hoe


That's because you are our sharpest tool in the shed!

We could use some shovels as we must re-plant all CB's flowers once we renovate her yard for the pontoon and tent. The Queen's float can be stored in the garage.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Finished reading the Mitford book, I loved it. Will look for the first 2 books and try to read the rest of them in order. I have a friend that I know will love them too. Thanks so much for recommending them Bonnie & Yarnie


You're welcome - glad you like it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You probably go camping with a space heater and curling iron, no?


Camping? Well, I slept out under the stars once - in 1965. Last time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I got mixed up somewhere with the Rush to the Rock. It's on another thread, but I didn't knkow that and offered my jets. Then someone suggested a bus to get to the pool party. Sounded good! Now we have a band and a pontoon with a/c! Now.....what else?


Something to color my dark hair so I fit in.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No bus here; in another life. But we'll use the skateboards/wheels under the bamboo float to glide the pontoon onto the lake. We could use a very long extension cord to pull everyone behind the jet ski though.


We have the bus all ready to go - faux painted - it's beautiful. It's a band bus - instruments are ready, too. The bus will take you to CB's pool if it's too far to walk! We still need that handsome driver.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> iodine? How was that used? Faux paint-on tan?


Yes it stained your skin. You put a whole bottle of iodine with a bottle of baby oil. Put it on before you swam. But that was before I had to clean my own pool. :shock: Only thing you had stain palms too. :roll:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Did I mention I LOVE torches?


Yes, yes, you did - we'll create a runway with them to line you up for the jets safe landing. Please don't land in the pool and no hovering, it will mess with the shade/sun and our tanning.

Can the band learn, "Hail to the Chief, I mean Queen?"


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We have the bus all ready to go - faux painted - it's beautiful. It's a band bus - instruments are ready, too. The bus will take you to CB's pool if it's too far to walk! We still need that handsome driver.


I vote for Eric Bolin. Like him. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We will get LLucy to bring the good coffee not the ones with sticks. So we can stay up all night.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I vote for Eric Bolling. Like him. :thumbup:


 Misspelled his name.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - good - I LOVE cake - and torches.


WCK will have to bring candles to light up the pineapple cake cause the Big Kahuna torches shipped already and will blow the cake across the lake with fire power.

BTW: we cannot have a proper party, fit for a Queen, without a Torchier Chandelier - here's a pretty one!

How many Hawaiian Leis do we need - that order should be placed soon.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes it stained your skin. You put a whole bottle of iodine with a bottle of baby oil. Put it on before you swam. But that was before I had to clean my own pool. :shock: Only thing you had stain palms too. :roll:


Where *is* that pool boy.

Never knew the iodine trick. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh those are nice. Better than the canning jars with candles. Only the best for the Denim and Pearls gals. Put me in for an order of leis. I like purple flowers. Bonnie I am not going back to the brush roller tho. My head still remembers the pain of sleeping in them. Sorry but I have no problem rolling your hair for you. Bring the pink picks with you.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cabana Boys, yes they would definitely be needed


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll bring the grapes for them to feed to us. Yes princesses you may have some grapes too


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I'll bring the grapes for them to feed to us. Yes princesses you may have some grapes too


Good God almighty. Anyone dumb enough to find that clever deserves your company.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello friends,

A tree took down my small satellite dish, so I can only get on using my cell phone. So if you don't hear from me it is because I hate typing on that little pad.

Oh FF yes God is good and almighty. 

Lovethelake, looks like you have a stalker.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

off2knit said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> A tree took down my small satellite dish, so I can only get on using my cell phone. So if you don't hear from me it is because I hate typing on that little pad.
> 
> ...


Why yes on all counts. She chose to pop over to the Dark Side to court the devil. How could we possibly disappoint her?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Why yes on all counts. She chose to pop over to the Dark Side to court the devil. How could we possibly disappoint her?


So it looks like you were right off2knit, she is a self proclaimed stalker. Oh well, if stalking my very average life, only proves she has too much time on her hands. But I expect nothing else. She even made up that she knows me. That's okay, if knowing about my knitting projects floats her boat, so be it.

Hope you get your satellite back soon, would love to chat with you more off2knit


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> So it looks like you were right off2knit, she is a self proclaimed stalker. Oh well, if stalking my very average life, only proves she has too much time on her hands. But I expect nothing else. She even made up that she knows me. That's okay, if knowing about my knitting projects floats her boat, so be it.
> 
> Hope you get your satellite back soon, would love to chat with you more off2knit


Bazinga! Ever use any of that yarn and fibre you bought in Rekjavik? You made such an impression.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anybody remember "Man-Tan?" Orange palms from that one. It didn't catch on too well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, yes, you did - we'll create a runway with them to line you up for the jets safe landing. Please don't land in the pool and no hovering, it will mess with the shade/sun and our tanning.
> 
> Can the band learn, "Hail to the Chief, I mean Queen?"


This band can play anything.

By the way - my jets don't hover - but I hear next year's model may have that capability.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I vote for Eric Bolin. Like him. :thumbup:


Great idea - nice guy, very enthusiastic, very rich. Just our type. I'll twitter him and see if he can drive a bus - and if he's up for the adventure of a lifetime!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Misspelled his name.


Knew who you meant. Leaving to twitter.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

FreedomFries said:


> Why yes on all counts. She chose to pop over to the Dark Side to court the devil. How could we possibly disappoint her?


At least FF is now admitting who she reports to.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

FreedomFries seems to think she can rain on your parade. Impossible!! You all have a great time :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> At least FF is now admitting who she reports to.


Just went over to the Dark Side and read that stuff. I think it's creepy and downright threatening.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Having spent some time there, I have to say most of what's going on is the result of some folks having too much time on their hands. I'm off to my BFF's to bake pies and hang out in the pool today. We are 63, but will be turned into 13 year olds as soon as I get their. Her DH's daughter will be there to keep us under some control. She's 17.


bonbf3 said:


> Just went over to the Dark Side and read that stuff. I think it's creepy and downright threatening.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> At least FF is now admitting who she reports to.


Some idiot looking for attention - won't get any from me.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Bazinga! Ever use any of that yarn and fibre you bought in Rekjavik? You made such an impression.


If I know you, please have the courage to identify yourself. Or are you ashamed to admit who you are?

I did use that yarn; made felted hats, felted purse, and will be making a lopi sweater soon.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Some idiot looking for attention - won't get any from me.


I know what you mean. Who would be so childish to say they know you, yet not identify themselves. So childish


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> If I know you, (Freedom Fries) please have the courage to identify yourself. Or are you ashamed to admit who you are?


Gary Haugen: "Courage" = doing the right thing in the_ presence_ of fear. Note: Courage is not the _absence_ of fear.

Don't be fooled as FreedomFries has no Courage.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Having spent some time there, I have to say most of what's going on is the result of some folks having too much time on their hands. I'm off to my BFF's to bake pies and hang out in the pool today. We are 63, but will be turned into 13 year olds as soon as I get their. Her DH's daughter will be there to keep us under some control. She's 17.


Sounds like great fun! I remember 13!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I know what you mean. Who would be so childish to say they know you, yet not identify themselves. So childish


She's living in a fantasy world - maybe she's pretending to be a Private Eye.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> She's living in a fantasy world - maybe she's pretending to be a Private Eye.


Oh, please, we don't need FF Magnum PI delivering the Leis from Hawaii.

Actually, I once had a fresh Hawaiian Lei shipped to me to give to my BFF at her wedding shower. I'll order some for all for our awesome 1st Annual pool party.

CB want's purple - so here's what I ordered:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

yucky duckies



lovethelake said:


> I'll bring the grapes for them to feed to us. Yes princesses you may have some grapes too


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

How true indeed.



FreedomFries said:


> Why yes on all counts. She chose to pop over to the Dark Side to court the devil. How could we possibly disappoint her?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, please, we don't need FF Magnum PI delivering the Leis from Hawaii.
> 
> Actually, I once had a fresh Hawaiian Lei shipped to me to give to my BFF at her wedding shower. I'll order some for all for our awesome 1st Annual pool party.
> 
> CB want's purple - so here's what I ordered:


gorgeous, CB is such a generous hostess, she deserves the best


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, please, we don't need FF Magnum PI delivering the Leis from Hawaii.
> 
> Actually, I once had a fresh Hawaiian Lei shipped to me to give to my BFF at her wedding shower. I'll order some for all for our awesome 1st Annual pool party.
> 
> CB want's purple - so here's what I ordered:


Thank you. It's beautiful and love the colors.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. It's beautiful and love the colors.


Only the best for you! Wait until you smell the fragrance .... Heaven on earth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Only the best for you! Wait until you smell the fragrance .... Heaven on earth.


Can't wait. I know they are wonderful. My heaven on Earth is blooming now. My Gardenias . Ahhh so lovely.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can't wait. I know they are wonderful. My heaven on Earth is blooming now. My Gardenias . Ahhh so lovely.


I'm so jealous. Gardenias are my favorite in Leis and ever for fragrance. I don't think I'm in the correct zone to grow them. I must move further south and try.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so jealous. Gardenias are my favorite in Leis and ever for fragrance. I don't think I'm in the correct zone to grow them. I must move further south and try.


What zone are you? I am 7b.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What zone are you? I am 7b.


Ooh, me much larger; sorry, not bragging but 36B!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ooh, me much larger; sorry, not bragging but 36B!


hhee Gone to water flowers.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, dear me, we have trolls as they just cannot stay on their site but they don't want us posting on their site. How childish!

Our queen is with us so now we are complete with our slumber party, but no slumber. Such fun we will have I am getting anxious as I have a nice road in front of my house for the jet landing. I'll be ready!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> hhee Gone to water flowers.


I've got to go as well. Make it a great day!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ooh, me much larger; sorry, not bragging but 36B!


Oh, so funny as I wear a 42 Long!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Oh, dear me, we have trolls as they just cannot stay on their site but they don't want us posting on their site. How childish!
> 
> Our queen is with us so now we are complete with our slumber party, but no slumber. Such fun we will have I am getting anxious as I have a nice road in front of my house for the jet landing. I'll be ready!


 :thumbup:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh this is going to be fun.

Should we all start knitting afghans and shawls for our trip. Maybe we could all do similar colors and patterns.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

O.k. I can bring the 45's any one have a record player? i have the limbo rock record, and the Beach Boys. 
I am bring beer no not to drink conditioner for the hair, keeps mine white and pearly. Also the White Rain and Halo shampoo.I refuse to use those rollers.
No one mention the White eye shadow should I bring?

I want a pinky flowered lai please.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> FreedomFries seems to think she can rain on your parade. Impossible!! You all have a great time :thumbup: :thumbup:


SS, I have been reading how cruel those people are on other sites to you. Stay away from them. At least we have had our differences, but ironed them out. There isn't any "ironing" with those people. They only know how to make fun and belittle other people.

They cannot rain on our slumber party as they don't have the "know-how" as we have everything planned.

Out of here most of day have laundry and a little housework as since I'm so slow, it takes most of the day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, so funny as I wear a 42 Long!


Oh a girl after my own heart here. Long enough too. Just throw over the shoulder boulder holder.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK will have to bring candles to light up the pineapple cake cause the Big Kahuna torches shipped already and will blow the cake across the lake with fire power.
> 
> BTW: we cannot have a proper party, fit for a Queen, without a Torchier Chandelier - here's a pretty one!
> 
> How many Hawaiian Leis do we need - that order should be placed soon.


Love the wick wakers yea let there be light.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm so jealous. Gardenias are my favorite in Leis and ever for fragrance. I don't think I'm in the correct zone to grow them. I must move further south and try.


Yes, me too as a friend gave me Gardenia hand lotion so I use it sparingly but the good fragrance does wonders for me.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for your message. I'm off in a little while to bake pies with my BFF and her step-daughter, and hang out in the pool. All three of us will sound like teenagers what with all the giggling. It's painfully true that the other side is frozen in a particular way of behaving and responding to anyone who disagrees with them. I think it's called a knee-jerk reaction. My problem is that I have a variety of opinions and some of them don't fit anywhere.


Janeway said:


> SS, I have been reading how cruel those people are on other sites to you. Stay away from them. At least we have had our differences, but ironed them out. There isn't any "ironing" with those people. They only know how to make fun and belittle other people.
> 
> They cannot rain on our slumber party as they don't have the "know-how" as we have everything planned.
> 
> Out of here most of day have laundry and a little housework as since I'm so slow, it takes most of the day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh this is going to be fun.
> 
> Should we all start knitting afghans and shawls for our trip. Maybe we could all do similar colors and patterns.


yes we shall.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

West Coast Kitty, love how your town is putting on a festival. Do you celebrate 4th of July like we do here?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh a girl after my own heart here. Long enough too. Just throw over the shoulder boulder holder.


Hello, sweet lady, good morning to you. Are you attending your aunts funeral? My condolences. All of my uncles/aunts are gone now so I'm now the "old" aunt to my nieces as time does go on with the next generation.

Sending love and hugs, Jane


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Thanks for your message. I'm off in a little while to bake pies with my BFF and her step-daughter, and hang out in the pool. All three of us will sound like teenagers what with all the giggling. It's painfully true that the other side is frozen in a particular way of behaving and responding to anyone who disagrees with them. I think it's called a knee-jerk reaction. My problem is that I have a variety of opinions and some of them don't fit anywhere.


Enjoy your day! Yes, I was becoming hateful as they are so quit posting on their site so wish they would show the same courtesy, but they don't understand.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Enjoy your day! Yes, I was becoming hateful as they are so quit posting on their site so wish they would show the same courtesy, but they don't understand.


I'm weaning myself away from any topic that makes me froth at the mouth. It isn't always as easy as I'd like it to be. Going off to have some fun is very good medicine, especially when pie is involved. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB do you have a big lake near by? Thought we could take the pontoon out for a spin. 
At night we could settle on a sand bar. Build a big camp fire. 

Since knitcrazy is bring cake and chocolate only fair we contribute food too. I will bring hot dog, Bonnie i have chives beleive me more than i want, you make the tator salad. Who is bring the rest. Can't have CB supplying all the food.
Oh and who is bringing the marshmallows, not a cook out with out masnmallows.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> West Coast Kitty, love how your town is putting on a festival. Do you celebrate 4th of July like we do here?


We celebrate on July 1 - Canada Day; we're a very spreadout community with a lot of little towns, semi-rural subdivisions, and farms. We have a couple of community parades, picnics, concerts, "beach" volleyball set up in a downtown parking lot and fireworks

Our town festival is on July 12 & 13. Many other towns on the Island celebrate during the summer and into Sept. so lots of party time for people who don't mind driving a bit

What does your town do for July 4?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello, sweet lady, good morning to you. Are you attending your aunts funeral? My condolences. All of my uncles/aunts are gone now so I'm now the "old" aunt to my nieces as time does go on with the next generation.
> 
> Sending love and hugs, Jane


No Janie as she is lived in Fla. with what is left of family. Funny how that happens didn't even think I would ever be the older generation. 
she was a love just hope i can be as kind and good to the younger ones as she was. Will see her in heaven, so am sad for the lost but happy to know she is home and I will see her again. Life goes on doesn't it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> CB do you have a big lake near by? Thought we could take the pontoon out for a spin.
> At night we could settle on a sand bar. Build a big camp fire.
> 
> Since knitcrazy is bring cake and chocolate only fair we contribute food too. I will bring hot dog, Bonnie i have chives beleive me more than i want, you make the tator salad. Who is bring the rest. Can't have CB supplying all the food.
> Oh and who is bringing the marshmallows, not a cook out with out masnmallows.


I'll bring fresh salmon and cedar planks so we can have a salmon bake


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We celebrate on July 1 - Canada Day; we're a very spreadout community with a lot of little towns, semi-rural subdivisions, and farms. We have a couple of community parades, picnics, concerts, "beach" volleyball set up in a downtown parking lot and fireworks
> 
> Our town festival is on July 12 & 13. Many other towns on the Island celebrate during the summer and into Sept. so lots of party time for people who don't mind driving a bit
> 
> What does your town do for July 4?


Oh that sounds so nice. We have parades, lots of food, games for the kids, the villiage I am in is smaller than the capitol , so we only have a small amount of fireworks. But as capital is only ten miles away can go there for huge fireworks. Trouble with that is .So many people that it takes hours to get out of there when they are finish. It really is fun with picnic ect. We only live four blocks from our park here so can walk down and enjoy the day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll bring fresh salmon and cedar planks so we can have a salmon bake


Oh oh I love salmon on plank wood. We get fresh salmon from Lake Michigan here and what a feast. We also have fish boils like New England. They are the best.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that sounds so nice. We have parades, lots of food, games for the kids, the villiage I am in is smaller than the capitol , so we only have a small amount of fireworks. But as capital is only ten miles away can go there for huge fireworks. Trouble with that is .So many people that it takes hours to get out of there when they are finish. It really is fun with picnic ect. We only live four blocks from our park here so can walk down and enjoy the day.


That sounds like fun, I think I'd like the local park better too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh oh I love salmon on plank wood. We get fresh salmon from Lake Michigan here and what a feast. We also have fish boils like New England. They are the best.


Is a fish boil like it sounds? boiling fish in water?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It is I like the small town celebrations as see friends and enjoy watching the little Rug Rats having fun. During parade they always have one group throw out candy. The little ones have so much fun catching it and much laughter at some of them . Wonder if parents have children with sugar highs after.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

i see we have had a lot of Left winds blowing last night. 

I wonder how Sue did through the bad weather two nights ago. Seem the east really had a time of it too. Hope you are o.k. Sue.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knit crazy not to worry about snoring will join you in a lulaby.

If they don't like it they can just lump it. Or we could start a pillow fight. 

Gee I am really starting to feel old with all these memories poping up. 

Oh how is bringing the soda pop? Is coke the one? or knee high(can't rmember how to spell it)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is a fish boil like it sounds? boiling fish in water?


Yes here we use white fish potatoes, carrots, bay seasoning. ect in a huge pot on a camp fire, usual on a sandy beach. then dump it on a paper covered picnic table with lots of butter thrown on it, and everyone helps them seleves. It is so good


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Where do you get your salmon from?? Ocean lake???


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes here we use white fish potatoes, carrots, bay seasoning. ect in a huge pot on a camp fire, usual on a sandy beach. then dump it on a paper covered picnic table with lots of butter thrown on it, and everyone helps them seleves. It is so good


Sounds wonderful! Salmon comes from Pacific Ocean


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

yum


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Oh, please, we don't need FF Magnum PI delivering the Leis from Hawaii.
> 
> Actually, I once had a fresh Hawaiian Lei shipped to me to give to my BFF at her wedding shower. I'll order some for all for our awesome 1st Annual pool party.
> 
> CB want's purple - so here's what I ordered:


Beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Eric would LOVE to drive the bus. Wants to bring his four buddies. Can we handle The Five at our pool party? Or is that just too much?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No hubby says I can't decoupage anymore. He gets offended if I ever mention it. So no dead men or decoupage. Only 2 no no's so far. :mrgreen:


Country, it's girls only. You are free to decoupage to your hearts content. We have no decoupage restrictions.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> oh great just what we need a tent to carry around and who has the extension cord long enoughfor ac. Now I can see hauling a pantoon on a trailer, but extension cord please. By the way why do we need a bus? Have we changed plans and not meeting at CB"s pool? Where are we busing too? Next we will need one of those inflatable pools to drag along too. :shock:


I will supply the generator, as AC is a must. I also have an inflatable kayak to add to our toys.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

June 14,2013 Flag Day


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Country, it's girls only. You are free to decoupage to your hearts content. We have no decoupage restrictions.


Huh! I read this as, "We have no décolletage restrictions."

Do we? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I will supply the generator, as AC is a must. I also have an inflatable kayak to add to our toys.


We can fish for the Salmon from our Kayaks. This will be a blast!

We need fireworks and Sparklers - because, I, Sparkles, say so.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> June 14,2013 Flag Day


Oh, forgot, thank you for the reminder, Yarnie.

God Bless the USA.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Eric would LOVE to drive the bus. Wants to bring his four buddies. Can we handle The Five at our pool party? Or is that just too much?


That's the Eric CB mentioned? Does he sing? I love THE FiVE. I'm very impressed with Bob Beckel recently. I saw Bob on O'Reilly's show when Bob agreed, the NSA scandal is so wrong and a huge threat to the USA and the Dem party and leadership must be against the antics of the NSA.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> June 14,2013 Flag Day


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB used fudge recipe on got on here today. Used chocolate fudge frosting and peanut butter. so so good. Son's birthday today and he loves reese peanut butter cups. So I am full of chocolate tasting. Must make sure it taste right for birthday peanut chocolate lover.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB used fudge recipe on got on here today. Used chocolate fudge frosting and peanut butter. so so good. Son's birthday today and he loves reese peanut butter cups. So I am full of chocolate tasting. Must make sure it taste right for birthday peanut chocolate lover.


I missed the recipe so where do I find it please. Thanks.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> If I know you, please have the courage to identify yourself. Or are you ashamed to admit who you are?
> 
> I did use that yarn; made felted hats, felted purse, and will be making a lopi sweater soon.


It is best to not respond to FF. She is totally repugnant. I will respond to most people on this site, not her. No fuel for the fire of insanity is my motto. They want you to interact and argue with them. I never go to the liberal site, LOLL, where the hate festers unbound. It is too much for me. I love the ladies on this site, who are kind and fun loving. Here everyone has each other's back when faced with the hate, but it usually bothers them more to be ignored than challenged.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> We can fish for the Salmon from our Kayaks. This will be a blast!
> 
> We need fireworks and Sparklers - because, I, Sparkles, say so.


Kayaks, what................................

That requires the "E" word. Me, I will stick with the pontoon with the cabana boy fanning me

{{{{{snickering: for you trolls "E" means exercise}}}}}


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

lovethelake said:
 

> I know what you mean. Who would be so childish to say they know you, yet not identify themselves. So childish


BTW, I wouldn't even know about this fine group if it weren't for you. Thank you so much--you were right. It is fun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Country, it's girls only. You are free to decoupage to your hearts content. We have no decoupage restrictions.[/quote True he never really tells me no. He knows if I really want too I will.  :shock:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

damemary said:


> How true indeed.


Of course it's true, considering that it's a direct quote:



lovethelake said:


> Ill have to remember that one when I pop over to the dark side.





theyarnlady said:


> Oh you I saw the pop, I am laughing my head off. Seem some had a hard time getting it. You do know you are funny, yes you do.





lovethelake said:


> Yep, the Devil Made Me Do It.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> BTW, I wouldn't even know about this fine group if it weren't for you. Thank you so much--you were right. It is fun.


So true, FF. Seems that the identity of the "mystery woman" is becoming quite a hot topic.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> So true, FF. Seems that the identity of the "mystery woman" is becoming quite a hot topic.


What can I say? Someone convinced me to come on board, then seems to have changed her mind less than a year later. So sad. But then, we each got more than we bargained for, didn't we?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> CB used fudge recipe on got on here today. Used chocolate fudge frosting and peanut butter. so so good. Son's birthday today and he loves reese peanut butter cups. So I am full of chocolate tasting. Must make sure it taste right for birthday peanut chocolate lover.


Oh my fav. Reese cups. I will have to try. Dh's favorite thing in the world is fudge. I love easy . Thanks!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's the Eric CB mentioned? Does he sing? I love THE FiVE. I'm very impressed with Bob Beckel recently. I saw Bob on O'Reilly's show when Bob agreed, the NSA scandal is so wrong and a huge threat to the USA and the Dem party and leadership must be against the antics of the NSA.


I know Bob is coming around. Go Bob! :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Eric would LOVE to drive the bus. Wants to bring his four buddies. Can we handle The Five at our pool party? Or is that just too much?


No not too much . Yes I say even Bob can come. Bless him!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> What can I say? Someone convinced me to come on board, then seems to have changed her mind less than a year later. So sad. But then, we each got more than we bargained for, didn't we?


No doubt about that!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

what a day in and out get one thing done and on to the next. Now haave to get dishes done. 

Janie the peanutbetter fudge is so yummy and so easy.Sent you a pm to find it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No not too much . Yes I say even Bob can come. Bless him!


Ha ha lets not get boy crazy, this is an all girls party going here.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ha ha lets not get boy crazy, this is an all girls party going here.


No not me. We just need a bus driver for y'all. The others can be our speakers before the party. Guys will have to go home after that. We will then let our hair hang down.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No not me. We just need a bus driver for y'all. The others can be our speakers before the party. Guys will have to go home after that. We will then let our hair hang down.


so what you are saying is evening comes out they go. Yes as you said Girls just want to have fun. :thumbup:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Ha ha lets not get boy crazy, this is an all girls party going here.


Well, if we are going to relive the 60's, we have to at least talk about boys. You know we would have done that if we'd met at age 16.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No not too much . Yes I say even Bob can come. Bless him!


I'll let them know. Off to twitter...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, if we are going to relive the 60's, we have to at least talk about boys. You know we would have done that if we'd met at age 16.


Oh we sure would, and laugh about them too. Talk about our teen idols too. Gee I am feeling old.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Well, if we are going to relive the 60's, we have to at least talk about boys. You know we would have done that if we'd met at age 16.


Oh, yeah!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> so what you are saying is evening comes out they go. Yes as you said Girls just want to have fun. :thumbup:


That's right. They would just be in the way because...... girls just wanta have fun. Lets go back the the 60's yeah! Used the beer on my hair too. I laught thinking about my mother buying the big bottle for me. I can just hear her telling everyone at the store. It's not for me its for my daughter hair. Had a friend that had thick shiney dark brown hair. She used Lux dish washing shampoo her her hair. It would have been cheaper that beer. :-o


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's right. They would just be in the way because...... girls just wanta have fun. Lets go back the the 60's yeah! Used the beer on my hair too. I laught thinking about my mother buying the big bottle for me. I can just hear her telling everyone at the store. It's not for me its for my daughter hair. Had a friend that had thick shiney dark brown hair. She used Lux dish washing shampoo her her hair. It would have been cheaper that beer. :-o


Oh that is so funny. When in beauty school we used mayo on hair to soften it and shine. You even smelt like a salad when done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You all have to go over to the site "Two Ingredents with options" posted by June Perk. They aare cookies you start with two ingredents then add things you would like.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll let them know. Off to twitter...


Thanks Bon you are pure gold. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is so funny. When in beauty school we used mayo on hair to soften it and shine. You even smelt like a salad when done.


Oh so funny. Did that too. What about the olive oil? To put oil back into hair then use a bottle of shampoo to take the o oil out. What about the facials with oatmeal? It wouldn't stay on your face just drop off in big hunks. lol Or the sticky honey. Yucky. Or the egg . Now that was really yucky slime. All for beauty!?!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh so funny. Did that too. What about the olive oil? To put oil back into hair then use a bottle of shampoo to take the o oil out. What about the facials with oatmeal? It wouldn't stay on your face just drop off in big hunks. lol Or the sticky honey. Yucky. Or the egg . Now that was really yucky slime. All for beauty!?!


yes and it was all food too did you ever think we would change our minds and think of something else we could do. We were so serious about all of that. How much good it would do for us.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> BTW, I wouldn't even know about this fine group if it weren't for you. Thank you so much--you were right. It is fun.


Strange as when you first posted, I asked if you were "gay" and you said yes, now you claim to know Lovethelake? Crazy I must say! You do not know who you are so fess up and tell the truth for once in your life! Don't be shy!


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Strange as when you first posted, I asked if you were "gay" and you said yes, now you claim to know Lovethelake? Crazy I must say! You do not know who you are so fess up and tell the truth for once in your life! Don't be shy!


You need to learn to read more carefully. I said I was gay and merry. As I most certainly am. You're the one who made a fool of yourself with your assumptions.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is so funny. When in beauty school we used mayo on hair to soften it and shine. You even smelt like a salad when done.


Wonderful ladies, we have a beautician to beautify us after the swim! How cool is that?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes and it was all food too did you ever think we would change our minds and think of something else we could do. We were so serious about all of that. How much good it would do for us.


Yes - and then after all that work, we'd go to bed with rollers in our hair and try to sleep. I guess that's why we called it our beauty sleep!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> CB used fudge recipe on got on here today. Used chocolate fudge frosting and peanut butter. so so good. Son's birthday today and he loves reese peanut butter cups. So I am full of chocolate tasting. Must make sure it taste right for birthday peanut chocolate lover.


Fudge and peanut butter - I see your son gets the best! Hope you and family had a great day. ps - I love reese's too


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - and then after all that work, we'd go to bed with rollers in our hair and try to sleep. I guess that's why we called it our beauty sleep!


who slept in those rollers not going to happen and remember the hooded hair dryers? Oh and pink phones what was the name of them was it princess phones??


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> You need to learn to read more carefully. I said I was gay and merry. As I most certainly am. You're the one who made a fool of yourself with your assumptions.


I agree - it is fun on here! That's because we do NOT call each other names or fight on here. So please don't start any of that. You'll have a lot more fun if you can join in instead of trying to be controversial.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> You need to learn to read more carefully. I said I was gay and merry. As I most certainly am. You're the one who made a fool of yourself with your assumptions.


I'm no fool and did not call you that so why don't you go where you are wanted? You are one very unhappy person with your life so you need psychiatric treatment. All you can do is criticize anything anyone says, but you make no sense at all. No wonder the lefties "love" you--they are all just like you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bed time ladies so talk tomorrow! Nighty, night.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Fudge and peanut butter - I see your son gets the best! Hope you and family had a great day. ps - I love reese's too


Nope he had to work today and then he and daughter inlaw and daughter went out to supper so didn't get to see him but talk to him on the phone and we will get together tomorrow. Let me tell you after 4 pieces of fudge I can promise that it is good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Wonderful ladies, we have a beautician to beautify us after the swim! How cool is that?


Cool as the pool!

Oh - I was just talented and funny at the same time - didn't even try! It just came to me!  :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bed time ladies so talk tomorrow! Nighty, night.


nite Janie sweet dreams


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nope he had to work today and then he and daughter inlaw and daughter went out to supper so didn't get to see him but talk to him on the phone and we will get together tomorrow. Let me tell you after 4 pieces of fudge I can promise that it is good.


I'm glad you gave it a thorough taste test!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That's right. They would just be in the way because...... girls just wanta have fun. Lets go back the the 60's yeah! Used the beer on my hair too. I laught thinking about my mother buying the big bottle for me. I can just hear her telling everyone at the store. It's not for me its for my daughter hair. Had a friend that had thick shiney dark brown hair. She used Lux dish washing shampoo her her hair. It would have been cheaper that beer. :-o


my mom used vinegar as a rinse and then curled my hair into ringlets. Took a couple of years of begging and whining before she let me have my hair cut short


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> who slept in those rollers not going to happen and remember the hooded hair dryers? Oh and pink phones what was the name of them was it princess phones??


Yes - princess phones. My little sister had one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cool as the pool!
> 
> Oh - I was just talented and funny at the same time - didn't even try! It just came to me!  :-D


Oh you you are a riot you are. :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bed time ladies so talk tomorrow! Nighty, night.


Good night, Jane. Sweet dreams.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> my mom used vinegar as a rinse and then curled my hair into ringlets. Took a couple of years of begging and whining before she let me have my hair cut short


But vinegar did work and wow we smelled so fine. Goes with the mayo what a salad our heads spelt like. :roll: ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Did anyone else try to cut their hair? I was about 8 or 9 and tried to cut my bangs but couldn't get it straight, so I kept cutting. Finally gave up and asked mom to straighen it out. She was mad about me using scissors near my eyes and then I had school pictures with this relly awful short little fringe.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Kitty you didn't!?!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> my mom used vinegar as a rinse and then curled my hair into ringlets. Took a couple of years of begging and whining before she let me have my hair cut short


I wore mine short, too. Still do. Back then, nobody cut hair short - had to do my own. Now they have so many cute cuts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anybody remember the Tonette home permanents for little girls? They were made by Toni! They had cute paper dolls for us to play with - but the smell was lethal! And the curls were - oh, my goodness - frightening!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> my mom used vinegar as a rinse and then curled my hair into ringlets. Took a couple of years of begging and whining before she let me have my hair cut short


 I had the pixie until the 6th grade. I didn't like it and then let it grow out long . I didn't use vinegar until later on. Cider vinegar made high lights and so shiney hair. That was very important to have shiney hair back then. lol Did anyone else take the jello pills for your nails? Anyone have the cateye glasses? lol I hated those so much. Glad when I got contacts in the 10th grade.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Girls! It's 11:00 Eastern and you're still going strong. I have to go to bed so I can get up early and walk before it gets hot.

That's how it is - hurry up and go to sleep. Relax - and hurry up about it!

Maybe I'll try one of my Mitford books instead of this really great new murder and mayhem mystery by Lisa Gardner.

Good night, ladies!! Oh, boy - saying good night with exclamation points does not bode well. And I was sooo sleepy a short while ago.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> who slept in those rollers not going to happen and remember the hooded hair dryers? Oh and pink phones what was the name of them was it princess phones??


I slept in rollers, and they didn't even bother me. Hard-headed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> who slept in those rollers not going to happen and remember the hooded hair dryers? Oh and pink phones what was the name of them was it princess phones??


I slept in the brush rollers, and they didn't even bother me. Hard-headed.


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I slept in the brush rollers, and they didn't even bother me. Hard-headed.


Yes. It does show, dear.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> But vinegar did work and wow we smelled so fine. Goes with the mayo what a salad our heads spelt like. :roll: ;-)


 :lol: :lol:

I wish I could wear my hair longer, but when I do I look like a cocker spaniel. The ears hanging down, you know.

Reminds me of a song, so I shall burst into it (burst into song?):

Do your ears hang low,
Do they wobble to and fro?
Can you tie them in a knot?
Can you tie them in a bow?

Can you throw them over your shoulder
Like a continental soldier?
Do your ears hang low?

Geezy peezy - there must have been caffeine in this tea. I am crazier than usual. Must sleep and wake up calm and in control. IN CONTROL, I SAY!!!!

Good night. :shock:


----------



## FreedomFries (Oct 31, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I wish I could wear my hair longer, but when I do I look like a cocker spaniel. The ears hanging down, you know.


Again yes, dear.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Anybody remember the Tonette home permanents for little girls? They were made by Toni! They had cute paper dolls for us to play with - but the smell was lethal! And the curls were - oh, my goodness - frightening!


I know know what the perm was called but had mine fried in the 6th grade. Yes the smell was kin to boil eggs and something very toxic! Glad that is all behind us!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had the pixie until the 6th grade. I didn't like it and then let it grow out long . I didn't use vinegar until later on. Cider vinegar made high lights and so shiney hair. That was very important to have shiney hair back then. lol Did anyone else take the jello pills for your nails? Anyone have the cateye glasses? lol I hated those so much. Glad when I got contacts in the 10th grade.


Glasses - would have killed for them! Yes, shiny hair - the Breck girl.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had the pixie until the 6th grade. I didn't like it and then let it grow out long . I didn't use vinegar until later on. Cider vinegar made high lights and so shiney hair. That was very important to have shiney hair back then. lol Did anyone else take the jello pills for your nails? Anyone have the cateye glasses? lol I hated those so much. Glad when I got contacts in the 10th grade.


Loved the pixie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I wish I could wear my hair longer, but when I do I look like a cocker spaniel. The ears hanging down, you know.
> 
> ...


Night Bonnie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

FreedomFries said:


> Again yes, dear.


You flatterer, you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know know what the perm was called but had mine fried in the 6th grade. Yes the smell was kin to boil eggs and something very toxic! Glad that is all behind us!


Right! I can still smell it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kitty you didn't!?!


  I did  worst part was the look on my dad's face when he saw it - first was shock and then he couldn't stop laughing


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I wish I could wear my hair longer, but when I do I look like a cocker spaniel. The ears hanging down, you know.
> 
> ...


Love it. have a good night Bonnie


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Anybody remember Spoolies and curling your hair with them? the fact that my hair only held a curl for a couple of hours used to drive my mother crazy. She's put my hair up in pincurls the night before some outing where I was supposed to have "nice" looking hair and then she'd do my hair just before we went out the door.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

My hair is so bone straight, that nothing worked. Maybe if there had been hair mousse I would have had a better chance.

My satellite is still down from the storm on Thursday. But that is okay, there is always my phone and the library. Today a group of us might go to a park to knit. Our participation for Knit in Public Day. Really it is a chance to get out of the house and have fun with friends. So I waiting for the grocery store to open so I can buy something to make for the potluck lunch.

Have a great day.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> My hair is so bone straight, that nothing worked. Maybe if there had been hair mousse I would have had a better chance.
> 
> My satellite is still down from the storm on Thursday. But that is okay, there is always my phone and the library. Today a group of us might go to a park to knit. Our participation for Knit in Public Day. Really it is a chance to get out of the house and have fun with friends. So I waiting for the grocery store to open so I can buy something to make for the potluck lunch.
> 
> Have a great day.


Is it Knit in Public Day? I didn't know. Enjoy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good morning, everybody! Off2knit said today is Knit in Public Day. Sounds like fun!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry am late to respond. Been busy. Storm here was wild but mostly hard rain. Thank the Good Lord we didn't even lose our electricily...hubby and I were in shock about that! LOL I was ready for something bad ... but all went well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SueLD said:


> Sorry am late to respond. Been busy. Storm here was wild but mostly hard rain. Thank the Good Lord we didn't even lose our electricily...hubby and I were in shock about that! LOL I was ready for something bad ... but all went well.


So happy to hear that you came thru the storm ok. Hope you have a good weekend


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It's been blustery the last couple of days, but it looks like today will be much nicer - sunny with a breeze this morning. Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

I love that

No Fuel For the Fire of Insanity. Ignore rather than be challenged.



Knit crazy said:


> It is best to not respond to FF. She is totally repugnant. I will respond to most people on this site, not her. No fuel for the fire of insanity is my motto. They want you to interact and argue with them. I never go to the liberal site, LOLL, where the hate festers unbound. It is too much for me. I love the ladies on this site, who are kind and fun loving. Here everyone has each other's back when faced with the hate, but it usually bothers them more to be ignored than challenged.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> I love that
> 
> No Fuel For the Fire of Insanity. Ignore rather than be challenged.


Me too. FF is going after someone whom she has differences with either on another site completely or in person, yet FF follows her around on KP.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SueLD said:


> Sorry am late to respond. Been busy. Storm here was wild but mostly hard rain. Thank the Good Lord we didn't even lose our electricily...hubby and I were in shock about that! LOL I was ready for something bad ... but all went well.


Glad to hear you made it through the wicked weather. Let's hope that that's it for a while. May and June have been way to busy weather wise for the whole country.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is for my Denim and pearls friends. Thanks for being my friends. https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/photo.php?v=311541422196326&set=vb.100000214116192&type=2&theater


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is for my Denim and pearls friends. Thanks for being my friends. https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/photo.php?v=311541422196326&set=vb.100000214116192&type=2&theater


Thanks, CB. That's so cute - I love turtles.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The lake is quiet today.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh how is bringing the soda pop? Is coke the one? or knee high(can't rmember how to spell it)


Yarnie, you really made me laugh :-D Do you mean Nehi? As in Radar O'Reilly drinking Nehi grape? (M*A*S*H)


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It is best to not respond to FF. She is totally repugnant. I will respond to most people on this site, not her. No fuel for the fire of insanity is my motto. They want you to interact and argue with them. I never go to the liberal site, LOLL, where the hate festers unbound. It is too much for me. I love the ladies on this site, who are kind and fun loving. Here everyone has each other's back when faced with the hate, but it usually bothers them more to be ignored than challenged.


Has anyone noticed that "she" actually sounds more like a very immature 18 year old boy?


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh we sure would, and laugh about them too. Talk about our teen idols too. Gee I am feeling old.


Just saw a photo of one of mine: Sir Paul McCartney. AGHHHH! He is about to turn 69!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Just saw a photo of one of mine: Sir Paul McCartney. AGHHHH! He is about to turn 69!


Happy birthday, Paul!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Mick Jagger will be 70 next month, and Bill Watts of the Stones is already 74. Bob Dylan just turned 72... Lordy, lordy...


StitchDesigner said:


> Just saw a photo of one of mine: Sir Paul McCartney. AGHHHH! He is about to turn 69!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Just saw a photo of one of mine: Sir Paul McCartney. AGHHHH! He is about to turn 69!


Paul was my favorite Beatle. He was in Tulsaand Memphis or going to be. My daughter wanted me to go .


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

What a fun day

Hope all my friends had a better one


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Mick Jagger will be 70 next month, and Bill Watts of the Stones is already 74. Bob Dylan just turned 72... Lordy, lordy...


Don't feel bad - Elvis isn't even here any more. But - now he's ageless.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> What a fun day
> 
> Hope all my friends had a better one


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Don't feel bad - Elvis isn't even here any more. But - now he's ageless.


You aren't right


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

StitchDesigner said:


> Just saw a photo of one of mine: Sir Paul McCartney. AGHHHH! He is about to turn 69!


But in our minds we still think of the young Paul, not the one we see today.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> You aren't right


 :shock: :shock:

Well, THAT's never happened before.

Have you spotted him?

:!: :!: :!:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> But in our minds we still think of the young Paul, not the one we see today.


True. I don't like the looks of the old Paul. :shock:


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> True. I don't like the looks of the old Paul. :shock:


I like the young Paul too :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is for my Denim and pearls friends. Thanks for being my friends. https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/photo.php?v=311541422196326&set=vb.100000214116192&type=2&theater


Thanks for the boost CB, loved the turtles


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> I like the young Paul too :thumbup:


I've always said we should have little i.d. badges with our favorite picture on it, saying, "This is what I REALLY look like!"


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the boost CB, loved the turtles


It was neat wasn't it?


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Anybody remember Paul Revere and the Raiders?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Anybody remember Paul Revere and the Raiders?


I do. Loved the Turtles, Dave Clark 5, Gerry and the Pacemakers, Grassroots. Got to see Grassroots in person at Dh's college senior year. Who else? Dh bought all the cd's of that time period. It makes me happy to listen but sad too.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh, yes, all cheeky and cute, with the kind of cheeks that are destined to turn into droopy jowls, but let's just love him all the same. Think of all the parts of our bodies are sagging today that weren't 50 years ago...


sjrNC said:


> But in our minds we still think of the young Paul, not the one we see today.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

OK, CB, you have just dated yourself big time.You are not alone, and I hope that makes you feel better. I haven't heard anyone mention the Turtles in ages. Thanks. :thumbup:


Country Bumpkins said:


> I do. Loved the Turtles, Dave Clark 5, Gerry and the Pacemakers, Grassroots. Got to see Grassroots in person at Dh's college senior year. Who else? Dh bought all the cd's of that time period. It makes me happy to listen but sad too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is for my Denim and pearls friends. Thanks for being my friends. https://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/photo.php?v=311541422196326&set=vb.100000214116192&type=2&theater


Couldn't get it to open!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> OK, CB, you have just dated yourself big time.You are not alone, and I hope that makes you feel better. I haven't heard anyone mention the Turtles in ages. Thanks. :thumbup:


 I used to know all the group names and their songs but I have to be reminded now. :wink:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> True. I don't like the looks of the old Paul. :shock:


Me too as his voice is gone the last time I heard him sing!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Couldn't get it to open!


You have to copy and paste it Jane.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Please, please, have mercy. I admit I remember them and that dates me big time.


StitchDesigner said:


> Anybody remember Paul Revere and the Raiders?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh, wow! Great idea. I've got two favorite pics from the time when dinosaurs walked the earth and still think I look like that until I look in a mirror. The same young woman's eyes look out of the mirror at me encased in that 63 year old body. Far out!


bonbf3 said:


> I've always said we should have little i.d. badges with our favorite picture on it, saying, "This is what I REALLY look like!"


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have to copy and paste it Jane.


Oh, my, I'm so computer illiterate. I don't know how to copy/paste have tried, but it does not work for me. Computer is down so only have this Ipad so no mouse.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, my, I'm so computer illiterate. I don't know how to copy/paste have tried, but it does not work for me. Computer is down so only have this Ipad so no mouse.


Sorry don't know anything about an Ipad. Maybe someone else can help you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Oh, wow! Great idea. I've got two favorite pics from the time when dinosaurs walked the earth and still think I look like that until I look in a mirror. The same young woman's eyes look out of the mirror at me encased in that 63 year old body. Far out!


I know I have to keep dying my head so I know who she is. lol It that you in your avatar? I mean my hair. lol


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Couldn't get it to open!


Not sure if this will link Jane -
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=311541422196326&set=vb.100000214116192&type=2&theate

if not use your mouse to highlight the file in blue, use the right mouse button and a little box should open up -pick open link in new tab and it should be up as a tab in your browser and you can click on it

sorry - I just read you don't have a mouse. I don't know how to "select" using an ipad


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not sure if this will link Jane -
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=311541422196326&set=vb.100000214116192&type=2&theate
> 
> if not use your mouse to highlight the file in blue, use the right mouse button and a little box should open up -pick open link in new tab and it should be up as a tab in your browser and you can click on it
> ...


Thanks but the Ipad does not have a mouse as you use your fingers to move around and type.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks but the Ipad does not have a mouse as you use your fingers to move around and type.


Jane, this site seems to have a lot of info on how to do things with an ipad - maybe it will help
http://portables.about.com/od/newsandviews/ss/iPad-tutorials_10.htm


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Jane, this site seems to have a lot of info on how to do things with an ipad - maybe it will help
> http://portables.about.com/od/newsandviews/ss/iPad-tutorials_10.htm


Thanks as will read it tomorrow when I'm more alert as getting sleepy.

Nighty, night ladies--tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I do. Loved the Turtles, Dave Clark 5, Gerry and the Pacemakers, Grassroots. Got to see Grassroots in person at Dh's college senior year. Who else? Dh bought all the cd's of that time period. It makes me happy to listen but sad too.


I remember the Raiders and these others except for Grassroots. Other favourites were Monkees and Moody Blues; also listened to country and folk. Still listen to the oldies on the radio sometimes


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Anybody remember Paul Revere and the Raiders?


Sure!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Anybody remember:

Brothers Four - Greenfields

Kingston Trio - Ridin' on the MTA

John Denver - Sunshine on My Shoulders

Simon and Garfunkle - love them. Paul Simon is a poet and a genius at writing music. And Art Garfunkle's voice is beyond beyond. "Bridge Over Troubled Waters" - still listen to that one. Can't forget "Feelin' Groovy." And "Sounds of Silence."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I do. Loved the Turtles, Dave Clark 5, Gerry and the Pacemakers, Grassroots. Got to see Grassroots in person at Dh's college senior year. Who else? Dh bought all the cd's of that time period. It makes me happy to listen but sad too.


I'm older - saw The Brothers Four at college. I remember I was sick that day but got better in time to go! I still love to hear harmony.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Peter, Paul, and Mary - 

Leavin' on a Jet Plane

Puff the Magic Dragon

Blowin' in the Wind

Where Have All the Flowers Gone - still makes me teary - so true even today.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

My avatar is an interesting subject. It is most likely a family photo, but maybe not. All guesses welcome. I don't dye my hair, though it has been tempting. All my dark red hairs turned white first and sometimes I think about a nice henna rinse.


Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I have to keep dying my head so I know who she is. lol It that you in your avatar? I mean my hair. lol


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Anybody remember:
> 
> Brothers Four - Greenfields
> 
> ...


Loved Simon & Garfunkle, John Denver, Neil Diamond, Gordon Lightfoot & Anne Murray (Canadians)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Loved Simon & Garfunkle, John Denver, Neil Diamond, Gordon Lightfoot & Anne Murray (Canadians)


Me too. Saw John Denver 3 times. I was heart broken when he died that violent death. Also Three Dog Night and Steppenwolf in concert, Sonny and Cher. Steve Martin. Two of my friends from school and I stayed in the convention center all nightfor the tickets for John Denver and Steve Martin. We got front tickets lol Dh stayed to get Elvis ticket for the whole family but I didn't go. Should have gave my ticket to Bonnie. I didn't know that Gorden Lightfoot was from Canada knew about Anne. This is fun.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. Saw John Denver 3 times. I was heart broken when he died that violent death. Also Three Dog Night and Steppenwolf in concert, Sonny and Cher. Steve Martin. Two of my friends from school and I stayed in the convention center all nightfor the tickets for John Denver and Steve Martin. We got front tickets lol Dh stayed to get Elvis ticket for the whole family but I didn't go. Should have gave my ticket to Bonnie. I didn't know that Gorden Lightfoot was from Canada knew about Anne. This is fun.


you're right - these trips down memory lane are fun; music, hairstyles, make-up. Got weepy with my friends over Bobby Goldsboro and Honey


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too. Saw John Denver 3 times. I was heart broken when he died that violent death. Also Three Dog Night and Steppenwolf in concert, Sonny and Cher. Steve Martin. Two of my friends from school and I stayed in the convention center all nightfor the tickets for John Denver and Steve Martin. We got front tickets lol Dh stayed to get Elvis ticket for the whole family but I didn't go. Should have gave my ticket to Bonnie. I didn't know that Gorden Lightfoot was from Canada knew about Anne. This is fun.


Wow - you saw a lot. How could I forget Sonny and Cher. "I've Got You Babe" love that song. And "Wedding Song" by Peter, Paul, and Mary.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> you're right - these trips down memory lane are fun; music, hairstyles, make-up. Got weepy with my friends over Bobby Goldsboro and Honey


Me, too.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wondering what you are working on today?

I had promised myself to practice something I learned yesterday. Besides that my elbow is sore from knitting my shawl. Up to over 350+ stitches per row. Yikes


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't believe you are doing 350 + stitches! I am still working on my youngest gd's gator. I only do a few rows a night. Am sick of it but make myself do a few rows. I am on the tail. I have been working on it since April.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I'm on break right now from setting up our outside retreats. 

Tonight I'll start working on some UFO's as I've been trying to organize, sell, finish my fiber arts projects before beginning more.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Oh, wow! Great idea. I've got two favorite pics from the time when dinosaurs walked the earth and still think I look like that until I look in a mirror. The same young woman's eyes look out of the mirror at me encased in that 63 year old body. Far out!


Seattle, I'm not sure what you meant about your avatar? Is it a family photo, or are they people you don't know?

You were a redhead? I love red hair. My very first friend (that I remember) was a carrot-top, then it turned to a beautiful auburn. Now she colors it - it's still pretty.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Wondering what you are working on today?
> 
> I had promised myself to practice something I learned yesterday. Besides that my elbow is sore from knitting my shawl. Up to over 350+ stitches per row. Yikes


Which shawl pattern are you working on?

I'm working on hats and headbands to be donated to our festival fundraiser, the money goes to buy banners and Christmas decorations.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Which shawl pattern are you working on?
> 
> I'm working on hats and headbands to be donated to our festival fundraiser, the money goes to buy banners and Christmas decorations.


That sounds neat. Is it for the city for decoration or your church? I have been meaning to ask you what kind of heirlooms you got from your parents last month.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'm on break right now from setting up our outside retreats.
> 
> Tonight I'll start working on some UFO's as I've been trying to organize, sell, finish my fiber arts projects before beginning more.


What kind of ufo? Small things?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What kind of ufo? Small things?


 UFOs? Hmmm......

Good night, all! Sleep well. We're getting some thunder - not predicted, of course. When they warn us, it doesn't happen. The weatherman likes surprises. :roll:

I like to go to sleep to the sound of rain.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds neat. Is it for the city for decoration or your church? I have been meaning to ask you what kind of heirlooms you got from your parents last month.


it's for the town, the business community does fund raising for beautification projects. They aren`t really heirlooms, but the do mean a lot to me. Mom gave me her china sammeltassen (cups, saucers & dessert plates) from Germany. She used to do paper tole art and has given those to me too. Also have all the photo albums - I`ll scan them and put them onto CD`s for my brothers, nieces & nephews.

How was your day - did your boys make it over for fathers day. Special days are kind of bittersweet for my parents since my brother died 3 years ago. He lived closest to them and they saw him almost every day - its still a pretty emotional day for them


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> UFOs? Hmmm......
> 
> Good night, all! Sleep well. We're getting some thunder - not predicted, of course. When they warn us, it doesn't happen. The weatherman likes surprises. :roll:
> 
> I like to go to sleep to the sound of rain.


Good night Bonnie, hope you had a good day and got to see some of your family. I had a treat today, dh went to another used book store and picked up 4 more books in the Mitford series so I can read books 1 and 2 now (book 3 was the first one he got for me)


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Have a great day friends. Satellite still needs to be repaired, but I just wanted to say hi.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Have a great day friends. Satellite still needs to be repaired, but I just wanted to say hi.


Hope that today's storms don't affect you again. Doesn't look too bad, but with the ground so wet, trees topple easier.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> it's for the town, the business community does fund raising for beautification projects. They aren`t really heirlooms, but the do mean a lot to me. Mom gave me her china sammeltassen (cups, saucers & dessert plates) from Germany. She used to do paper tole art and has given those to me too. Also have all the photo albums - I`ll scan them and put them onto CD`s for my brothers, nieces & nephews.
> 
> How was your day - did your boys make it over for fathers day. Special days are kind of bittersweet for my parents since my brother died 3 years ago. He lived closest to them and they saw him almost every day - its still a pretty emotional day for them


Oh, that would be so hard. We see our son a lot, too - can't imagine the loss.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good night Bonnie, hope you had a good day and got to see some of your family. I had a treat today, dh went to another used book store and picked up 4 more books in the Mitford series so I can read books 1 and 2 now (book 3 was the first one he got for me)


That's great! Jan Karon also has a website if you're interested.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

off2knit said:


> Have a great day friends. Satellite still needs to be repaired, but I just wanted to say hi.


Hi. Hope the satellite gets fixed soon. Storm damage?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> it's for the town, the business community does fund raising for beautification projects. They aren`t really heirlooms, but the do mean a lot to me. Mom gave me her china sammeltassen (cups, saucers & dessert plates) from Germany. She used to do paper tole art and has given those to me too. Also have all the photo albums - I`ll scan them and put them onto CD`s for my brothers, nieces & nephews.
> 
> How was your day - did your boys make it over for fathers day. Special days are kind of bittersweet for my parents since my brother died 3 years ago. He lived closest to them and they saw him almost every day - its still a pretty emotional day for them


Kitty I know somethings from our parents and family don't mean anything to someone else but the world to us. Is that special you have her China from Germay. I know it is beautiful! I am sorry about your brother. Was he the one in the car wreck? Bless your parents I know it must be hard on them. Both of my boys were here yesterday . My daughter will be here today. They are coming back from Florida so I will get to have my 2 gs's here tonight. YAY!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What kind of ufo? Small things?


Sorta. I have a knot scarf that is done knitting-wise, but I'm planning to add some beads. I have two completed girl's knitted dresses that need blocking and buttons to complete.

I have another cowl on my needles as well.

Unfortunately, I was exhausted working all day outside and didn't do anything on the UFOs; read a little and went to bed.

I have a large box of unopened yarn waiting for two weeks to be discovered and tempt me into action.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> UFOs? Hmmm......
> 
> Good night, all! Sleep well. We're getting some thunder - not predicted, of course. When they warn us, it doesn't happen. The weatherman likes surprises. :roll:
> 
> I like to go to sleep to the sound of rain.


UFOs = un-finished objects


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Good morning to all. Yesterday was so busy that I didn't get a chance to drop in. Glad everyone had a good day too. Went to church, out for lunch with DD and GS, visited MIL at assisted living, talked on phone to other children. Came home and fixed DH's favorite dinner, burgers and corn on the cob. Was so tired we went to bed early, but worked a little on two projects first, DD's purse is nearly done knit wise. I can only work for a few rows at a time because I feel it in my hands. The nylon thread has no give. Then, knitted a few rows on my shrug which doesn't stress my hands. 

Have a dinner meeting tonight with friends. I have some other yarn staring at me and enticing me. My problem is I am attracted to big projects, but I get bored with them easily.

It was supposed to rain today, but so far it has been nice. Hope the sunshine continues.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> UFOs = un-finished objects


Being such a science fiction fan, I thought - space ships, etc. Maybe knitted to sell at a craft fair. I know, sad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

We had a nice Father's Day. Daughters called, and our son and family, who lives in our town, came over. I made apple pie since he and his dad both like it. We planned the sleeping arrangements for our family beach trip - twenty of us this time! Today one of my daughters called to do meal planning. It's getting close!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Being such a science fiction fan, I thought - space ships, etc. Maybe knitted to sell at a craft fair. I know, sad.


Not sad, funny! I'm sure someone knits finished UFOs.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Being such a science fiction fan, I thought - space ships, etc. Maybe knitted to sell at a craft fair. I know, sad.


Have you seen the movie Enemy Mine? If not it is an excellent film. Maybe not at first but stay with it


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Taking a break. Been plying yarn all morning. Spent so far about three hrs doing it. But it needs to be done. I think,because I haven't measured it, about 600 yards done so far, maybe more. Should have over 2000 yards when done. Hasn't talked to me yet and told me what it wants to be, but that is okay

Then I am going to work on my Faroese (I know I spelled that wrong)for a bit. But all this plying is giving me a callus on my thumb and forefinger. 

Off to ply some more.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

This is pure fun. Please do not open while at work and laugh aloud.

This document has been recirculating around NSA or so I've heard -- its definitely funny, especially when you consider the source.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Taking a break. Been plying yarn all morning. Spent so far about three hrs doing it. But it needs to be done. I think,because I haven't measured it, about 600 yards done so far, maybe more. Should have over 2000 yards when done. Hasn't talked to me yet and told me what it wants to be, but that is okay
> 
> Then I am going to work on my Faroese (I know I spelled that wrong)for a bit. But all this plying is giving me a callus on my thumb and forefinger.
> 
> Off to ply some more.


It sounds like it could be hard on the hands. I'll have to look it up and see how you do it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This is pure fun. Please do not open while at work and laugh aloud.
> 
> This document has been recirculating around NSA or so I've heard -- its definitely funny, especially when you consider the source.


Hilarious!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This is pure fun. Please do not open while at work and laugh aloud.
> 
> This document has been recirculating around NSA or so I've heard -- its definitely funny, especially when you consider the source.


you are not right


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> you are not right


Hey, I'm just the messenger. Why don't you like fun? :-D

Where's the darn teasing face 'round here......


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts
[quote: this is pure fun]
If you find anything funny about this you need to be examined.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hey, I'm just the messenger. Why don't you like fun? :-D
> 
> Where's the darn teasing face 'round here......


knitpresentgifts
you are not a Messenger, you are a mess.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Huckleberry, since you cannot play well with others, you have been reported.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We had a nice Father's Day. Daughters called, and our son and family, who lives in our town, came over. I made apple pie since he and his dad both like it. We planned the sleeping arrangements for our family beach trip - twenty of us this time! Today one of my daughters called to do meal planning. It's getting close!


Sounds like a fun trip! We always take the crew with us on vacation too. Where on the beach are you going?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> Huckleberry, since you cannot play well with others, you have been reported.


StitchDesigner
You are right, those games I do no play well, they are disgusting.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds like a fun trip! We always take the crew with us on vacation too. Where on the beach are you going?


We've always gone to Folly Beach in Charleston, S.C. This year, for a change - and because it's closer to our daughter with 5 little ones - we're going to Ft. Morgan near Gulf Shores. The bigger kids may miss the rough waves at Folly, but I think we'll find lots of interesting things to do. With twenty of us, there should be plenty of ideas. :shock:

Do you go to the beach, CB? Where do you like to go? I love having the whole family together. Some years, it's two out of three.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kitty I know somethings from our parents and family don't mean anything to someone else but the world to us. Is that special you have her China from Germay. I know it is beautiful! I am sorry about your brother. Was he the one in the car wreck? Bless your parents I know it must be hard on them. Both of my boys were here yesterday . My daughter will be here today. They are coming back from Florida so I will get to have my 2 gs's here tonight. YAY!


Great to have gs's (& parents too) with you again - hope you had a wonderful day with them. Did they have a good time in FL - were they at Disney?

I have 3 brothers, the one who was 11 months younger than me died of a heart attack 3 years ago (55 yrs) and it was the youngest and his wife who were in the accident 9 months later. He has recovered quite well but sil was very badly injured and has permanent damage to her right ankle , shoulder, collar bone and back ribs. The last 3 years have had a lot of rough spots but have also brought us closer together and made us appreciate what we have


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We've always gone to Folly Beach in Charleston, S.C. This year, for a change - and because it's closer to our daughter with 5 little ones - we're going to Ft. Morgan near Gulf Shores. The bigger kids may miss the rough waves at Folly, but I think we'll find lots of interesting things to do. With twenty of us, there should be plenty of ideas. :shock:
> 
> Do you go to the beach, CB? Where do you like to go? I love having the whole family together. Some years, it's two out of three.


Sounds like a wonderful vacation, so nice to have the whole family together and have all the cousins playing together. Do you camp or have cottage(s)?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> you are not a Messenger, you are a mess.


Hi friends: Matthew 7:15 Beware of false prophets ....

This is Ingried = Huckleberry who came here from the "other" thread seeking attention.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We've always gone to Folly Beach in Charleston, S.C. This year, for a change - and because it's closer to our daughter with 5 little ones - we're going to Ft. Morgan near Gulf Shores. The bigger kids may miss the rough waves at Folly, but I think we'll find lots of interesting things to do. With twenty of us, there should be plenty of ideas. :shock:
> 
> Do you go to the beach, CB? Where do you like to go? I love having the whole family together. Some years, it's two out of three.


We have gone to Pensacola, Gulf Shores , Destin, Fort Walton and Panama City. Destin is our favorite. Love the white beaches. I keep a box of sand on my back porch when I miss the beach I put my feet in the box. Ahhh. Better that nothing. We haven't been in 3 years. Trying for all to go next year. Daughter just got back from Destin tonight. But it was only her family this time. It is getting harder to get every ones vacations at the same time. There is alot more to do in Gulf Shores since the hurricane hit it so hard a few years ago. My sister still goes there . You will have to eat at the Orginial Oyster.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Great to have gs's (& parents too) with you again - hope you had a wonderful day with them. Did they have a good time in FL - were they at Disney?
> 
> I have 3 brothers, the one who was 11 months younger than me died of a heart attack 3 years ago (55 yrs) and it was the youngest and his wife who were in the accident 9 months later. He has recovered quite well but sil was very badly injured and has permanent damage to her right ankle , shoulder, collar bone and back ribs. The last 3 years have had a lot of rough spots but have also brought us closer together and made us appreciate what we have


I am sorry to hear about you brother with the heart attack. Good news with the other brother. He was the one I prayed for. Yes rough times bring us closer together. It can all change in a twinkle of an eye. My kids went to Destin for their trip.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear Huckleberry, I am glad you and lovethelake warned me about knitpresentgift's download. I almost opened it. Thank you both.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi friends: Matthew 7:15 Beware of false prophets ....
> 
> This is Ingried = Huckleberry who came here from the "other" thread seeking attention.


I figured as much. The unwanted keep popping up.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This is pure fun. Please do not open while at work and laugh aloud.
> 
> This document has been recirculating around NSA or so I've heard -- its definitely funny, especially when you consider the source.


My initial reaction to this was that it just shows how stupid our government thinks we are. I am old enough to remember similar warnings about dangers in the 50's and 60's produced by government agencies, which meant well but couldn't communicate clearly. I think this compilation of similar graphics becomes funny on second look because of the explanations making fun of these attempted warnings.

I don't understand some of the postings about this issue. If you think we are laughing at gov't attempts to guide us, we are. Our gov't officials get more and more out of touch. If you think we don't take terrorism or natural disasters seriously, we do, but we know that our government's ability to protect us is not effective. In fact, it is just one more example of the fact that big government is inherently ineffective. Individuals and small groups if concerned citizens stand a better chance of overcoming problems than relying on boobs like we have in Washington, DC.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't understand. Why the comment? I think of KP as a group sharing common interests.



Knit crazy said:


> I figured as much. The unwanted keep popping up.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Once again, I don't understand. I have seen many of these avatars in other areas. In your opinion is this a private area? I think not or it would be locked. Kindly explain. Thank you.



Knit crazy said:


> I figured as much. The unwanted keep popping up.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a wonderful vacation, so nice to have the whole family together and have all the cousins playing together. Do you camp or have cottage(s)?


We rent a house on the beach. Being right on the beach is our top priority for renting because they love to be out all day every day. They just come in for food - and exhaustion! As for me, I love to stay in the cool house, read, watch the little ones who are napping or who have to be inside for a while, and get food ready. Lots of food - five teenagers, four of them boys - so mountains of food! I'm not so good in the heat, but I do love morning and evening walks on the beach.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> My initial reaction to this was that it just shows how stupid our government thinks we are.


My initial thought as well! Remember when being stalked by a terrorist or someone loaded with gunfire, the govt brochure told us to hide under our desk with scissors in hand or duct tape ourselves into our homes?



Knit crazy said:


> If you think we don't take terrorism or natural disasters seriously, we do, but we know that our government's ability to protect us is not effective. In fact, it is just one more example of the fact that big government is inherently ineffective. Individuals and small groups if concerned citizens stand a better chance of overcoming problems than relying on boobs like we have in Washington, DC.


I agree with you here as well. Govt can never take care of its citizens, and we should never expect nor allow our govt to do so.

Here's to decreasing the size and scope of our govt again and again and again. (Wishful thinking, I know.)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree with you here as well. Govt can never take care of its citizens, and we should never expect nor allow our govt to do so.
> 
> Here's to decreasing the size and scope of our govt again and again and again. (Wishful thinking, I know.)


 :thumbup:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree with you here as well. Govt can never take care of its citizens, and we should never expect nor allow our govt to do so.
> 
> Here's to decreasing the size and scope of our govt again and again and again. (Wishful thinking, I know.)


knitpresentgifts
Since you like no government, you know there are some countries which practicially have none, why not move to there?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Hi friends: Matthew 7:15 Beware of false prophets ....
> 
> This is Ingried = Huckleberry who came here from the "other" thread seeking attention.


knitpresentgifts
I know you wish there was only one person keeping an eye on you, unfortunately there are two and how much you wish away one of them, that won't happen. Ingried has become my Tutor. I never knew her but you send me to her and here we are, get used to it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> We rent a house on the beach. Being right on the beach is our top priority for renting because they love to be out all day every day. They just come in for food - and exhaustion! As for me, I love to stay in the cool house, read, watch the little ones who are napping or who have to be inside for a while, and get food ready. Lots of food - five teenagers, four of them boys - so mountains of food! I'm not so good in the heat, but I do love morning and evening walks on the beach.


You are a good mama and gramma! I am the one on the beach playing in the sand with my mop bucket picking up shells with the kids. lol


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> I know you wish there was only one person keeping an eye on you, unfortunately there are two and how much you wish away one of them, that won't happen. Ingried has become my Tutor. I never knew her but you send me to her and here we are, get used to it.


Make that three. I always take note when KPG surfaces in this thread--he always has something outrageous to say that won't be tolerated in Obamacare.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't yall get tired of following us up?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> Make that three. I always take note when KPG surfaces in this thread--he always has something outrageous to say that won't be tolerated in Obamacare.


Or else he/she comes here to complain about being treated badly on S&O, let the folks here know the folks on S&O are STILL completely wrong about everything, and to lick his/her wounds. He/she probably sheds a few crocodile tears here, too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I am truly sorry friends. I do not believe I've complained in this thread about how the Libs prefer to treat me on KP. I do not hide from anyone nor the truth. 

Again, I'm saddened at the interruption in this thread. I purposefully post anything of controversy in the thread where the topic is being discussed.

I cannot control how the Libs treat me or how, when or where they post.

I realize you know that, but I still feel sad and responsible for their interruptions to "your" thread.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't yall get tired of following us up?


Country Bumpkins
No, we like to take detours.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Make that three. I always take note when KPG surfaces in this thread--he always has something outrageous to say that won't be tolerated in Obamacare.


susanmos2000
Three it is and counting. Surely others will join.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sure do. Taking a ride to nowhere is one of my favorite things. "When the dog bites....." (Enter Julie Andrews singing.)



Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> No, we like to take detours.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

damemary, seattle soul (third shift)



Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> Three it is and counting. Surely others will join.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry to hear about you brother with the heart attack. Good news with the other brother. He was the one I prayed for. Yes rough times bring us closer together. It can all change in a twinkle of an eye. My kids went to Destin for their trip.


Yes and you prayed for sil and parents too!! You are always so generous in your prayers and sharing your faith -it was how I first recognized your user name attached to so many caring posts. Happy you had another visit with your family


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> We rent a house on the beach. Being right on the beach is our top priority for renting because they love to be out all day every day. They just come in for food - and exhaustion! As for me, I love to stay in the cool house, read, watch the little ones who are napping or who have to be inside for a while, and get food ready. Lots of food - five teenagers, four of them boys - so mountains of food! I'm not so good in the heat, but I do love morning and evening walks on the beach.


Sounds like something for everyone. We haven't been to a sandy beach in years, most of our beaches are rocky and have a lot of driftwood and little tidal pools - still a great place to take a walk.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I am truly sorry friends. I do not believe I've complained in this thread about how the Libs prefer to treat me on KP. I do not hide from anyone nor the truth.
> 
> Again, I'm saddened at the interruption in this thread. I purposefully post anything of controversy in the thread where the topic is being discussed.
> 
> ...


They may be watching this thread, but I say ignore them. Those who come to this thread without attacking other people are welcome. Those who come to argue their point of view are welcome, but those who just whine about comments by people who participate here and visit "their" thread are people I am not interested in at all. They need to get a life and move on. They won't convince me of anything because they are uncivil, ungodly, and unimportant.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And how do you private citizens defend us in war? Rebuild a natural disaster such as hurricane Sandy hitting New York & New Jersey? Maintain our highways and bridges? I don't think so.



knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree with you here as well. Govt can never take care of its citizens, and we should never expect nor allow our govt to do so.
> 
> Here's to decreasing the size and scope of our govt again and again and again. (Wishful thinking, I know.)


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> They may be watching this thread, but I say ignore them. Those who come to this thread without attacking other people are welcome. Those who come to argue their point of view are welcome, but those who just whine about comments by people who participate here and visit "their" thread are people I am not interested in at all. They need to get a life and move on. They won't convince me of anything because they are uncivil, ungodly, and unimportant.


I'm waiting until one of these liberals has to go to the ER and is told to wait for the other 500 people on ObamaCare in front of them. And the doctor they will get might speak some English. I hope they will love it. 'Coz they created it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

KPG you are always welcome here do not worry. 

I am sick and need prayers. 

Come one and all in peace or go too the other two places you have to carry out your hate and angry. 

WCK I have redone vest on left front, have to learn to read instuction. Am always in a hurry, and do not read all I should.  

All for now take care.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't yall get tired of following us up?


 I guess they are just BH wanna be's


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> KPG you are always welcome here do not worry.
> 
> I am sick and need prayers.
> 
> ...


Yarnie - many prayers to the Lord for your health and well being. I've missed you. Take care of yourself too


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I still feel sad and responsible for their interruptions to "your" thread.


Don't feel that you are responsible for Liberals. They just don't understand that there is a limit to what citizens can afford to do with tax money. Maintaining infrastructures like bridges and roads is an important use for our money. So is maintaining our security from foreign invasion. Trying to provide universal healthcare was not a good use of my tax dollars, nor is providing funds to planned parenthood, or doing away with cheaper forms of energy to promote expensive energy. Giving small arms to Syrian rebels, who are al Quaeda, when it is too late to make any difference and is just arming the enemy is another misuse of my tax dollars. In my life, I don't spend money foolishly, but our government does it again and again. Big government is ineffective. Small government answers better to the people because the people can stop abuse of power more easily.

Damemary's wants an argument today with all conservatives. I'm not biting. I don't go to their site because I can't see any purpose to it. They are not reasonable people and get so nasty during exchanges that it is a waste of breath.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> KPG you are always welcome here do not worry.
> 
> I am sick and need prayers.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, I am praying for you too.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Don't feel that you are responsible for Liberals. They just don't understand that there is a limit to what citizens can afford to do with tax money. Maintaining infrastructures like bridges and roads is an important use for our money. So is maintaining our security from foreign invasion. Trying to provide universal healthcare was not a good use of my tax dollars, nor is providing funds to planned parenthood, or doing away with cheaper forms of energy to promote expensive energy. Giving small arms to Syrian rebels, who are al Quaeda, when it is too late to make any difference and is just arming the enemy is another misuse of my tax dollars. In my life, I don't spend money foolishly, but our government does it again and again. Big government is ineffective. Small government answers better to the people because the people can stop abuse of power more easily.
> 
> Damemary's wants an argument today with all conservatives. I'm not biting. I don't go to their site because I can't see any purpose to it. They are not reasonable people and get so nasty during exchanges that it is a waste of breath.


Knit crazy
Is there anything you like about our Government? I guess you long to get back to covered Wagons, wooden bridges, Orville and Wilbur Wright, no research for Polio and Penicillin etc. etc. etc. I am in favor progress not regress.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> I'm waiting until one of these liberals has to go to the ER and is told to wait for the other 500 people on ObamaCare in front of them. And the doctor they will get might speak some English. I hope they will love it. 'Coz they created it.


StitchDesigner
Just came out of the Hospital. ER attention was excellent and so the rest of the care. Attending Physicians were from different parts of the World and WELL trained. We will have a discussion about Obamacare when it is in force and you are educated about it right now you seem to just repeat stuff others invented.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> I'm waiting until one of these liberals has to go to the ER and is told to wait for the other 500 people on ObamaCare in front of them. And the doctor they will get might speak some English. I hope they will love it. 'Coz they created it.


When they find out what they will be paying for healthcare, they will scream like pigs. I am already seeing Medicare paying less for procedures. The mammogram I had a month ago cost me about $150 out of pocket. Medicare paid less than $50. Medicare wouldn't pay for a Pap smear either. If I'd been classified as high risk it would have, but I didn't fall into "the government's" definition of high risk despite having a pre-cancerous ovarian cyst removed 4 years ago. I could have been high risk if I'd started having sex at 14 though. Shows where BO's priorities are.

It is the young people who will be screaming beginning Jan 1 when they find their insurance doubling of more. The thing that gripes me most is that we will be covering illegal immigrants.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Don't feel that you are responsible for Liberals. They just don't understand that there is a limit to what citizens can afford to do with tax money.


Per usual, the Libs completely twisted and changed my words and started in on what is "their" commentary not mine.

I wish they could debate the topic at hand, but I've learned it is impossible for them.

Again, I agree with you. I posted that I wanted to decrease the size and scope of our govt; not eliminate it or the US military. 
(Huckleberry should take note).

You have responded with much of what I would have said if someone had intellectually challenged my statement.

I believe our govt is much too large and could be cut drastically, all aspects, including the military budget, without recourse.

I'd like to begin with the IRS and getting the WH opened for tours.

Then I'd like to get out a red pen and start eliminating fraud, waste, duplication and abuse in all agencies, commissions, depts, etc.

I would replace the US Atty General and hold anyone who lied under oath or to Congress on each and every scandal, regardless of party, to the rule of law, prosecute them and not just hold hearings and if convicted, have criminal punishments enforced. Congress cannot initiate for a special prosecutor w/out the assistance of the AG doing so; with Holder, it will not happen during Obama's term.

I really would go line-by-line as Obama promised he would do but didn't attempt to do.

I have more ideas, of course, but let's just get started!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Yarnie, I am praying for you too.


Add me - I pray for healing and a speedy recovery for you Yarnie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> When they find out what they will be paying for healthcare, they will scream like pigs.
> 
> The thing that gripes me most is that we will be covering illegal immigrants.


  I think you mean "squeal" like pigs! 

Hard to catch those buggers, too......


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

very touching posts on the sacrifices our military and their families make for us - Canada has also had troops in Afghanistan for a long time
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-178381-1.html


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I know the good old days brought disease, constant toil and hunger. I'm glad to live in this enlightened era, and do all I can for the future.



Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> Is there anything you like about our Government? I guess you long to get back to covered Wagons, wooden bridges, Orville and Wilbur Wright, no research for Polio and Penicillin etc. etc. etc. I am in favor progress not regress.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are a good mama and gramma! I am the one on the beach playing in the sand with my mop bucket picking up shells with the kids. lol


I used to do that, but I just have no tolerance for the heat. I go out for a while with them, but I'm not as much fun as you are. I guess I have to wait till it's getting dark - part vampire. Hmmm....I should tell them that - the big kids would be intrigued!

It is fun though, isn't it? Nothing better!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't yall get tired of following us up?


You're kidding, CB. They do it because they LIKE us! And I don't blame them. What's not to like? Preening - laughing - tossing shoulder-length auburn curls out of my baby blues ... :wink:

Gotta go - looking for my mirror.

"I love myself.
I think I'm grand.
I go to the movies 
Just to hold my hand.

I slip my arm
Around my waist,
And if I'm fresh,
I slap my face!"

:-D  :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes and you prayed for sil and parents too!! You are always so generous in your prayers and sharing your faith -it was how I first recognized your user name attached to so many caring posts. Happy you had another visit with your family


Any time Sis! :thumbup: My family just left. I am sad but they will be back next month for a few days. Sniff, sniff.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think you mean "squeal" like pigs!
> 
> Hard to catch those buggers, too......


knitpresentgifts
Quit picking on others, scream, squeal, who cares, we know what is meant, start with correcting your sidesteps. You are incorrigible.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I guess they are just BH wanna be's


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

If you read the last few pages, you will notice there are some people posting who are not friendly and who want nothing more than to hurt people's feelings. I giving unasked for advice here:

If you don't like these unfriendly posts, IGNORE, IGNORE, and IGNORE AGAIN. It's not being mean; it's just not responding or encouraging this hostility, which can quickly become toxic.

If you like the sparring, keep it friendly here and use Smoking and Obama Care # 14 - or 15 or 365 or whatever number they're up to - for the contentious arguing.

Good advice, if I do say so myself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You're kidding, CB. They do it because they LIKE us! And I don't blame them. What's not to like? Preening - laughing - tossing shoulder-length auburn curls out of my baby blues ... :wink:
> 
> Gotta go - looking for my mirror.
> 
> ...


Love your poem! OK, I get it, they like us, really like us, so when they follow us and post amongst us, their showing their love for us.

I can accept that as I whip myself in the face with my long, shiny, brunette mane looking Left and Right for fans.

:-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Add me - I pray for healing and a speedy recovery for you Yarnie.


Me too Yarnie. I have missed your humor. Be well in the Name of Jesus!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like something for everyone. We haven't been to a sandy beach in years, most of our beaches are rocky and have a lot of driftwood and little tidal pools - still a great place to take a walk.


We've noticed that the beaches in S.C. have great waves. We've heard they're not so high on the Gulf, but we're looking forward to something different. I think we'll probably be back for the "rough stuff" next year. Those kids can surf and boogy-board all day long! 
I'd love to walk your rocky beaches and see the shells and the driftwood and tidal pools. It must be beautiful.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> very touching posts on the sacrifices our military and their families make for us - Canada has also had troops in Afghanistan for a long time
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-178381-1.html


Yes it made me tear up. Love our troops!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a good example of what is going on .http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-178028-1.html


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> very touching posts on the sacrifices our military and their families make for us - Canada has also had troops in Afghanistan for a long time
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-178381-1.html


This is a beautiful story. I have to tell everyone though, this is a story that has been circulated beginning in 2006. I've read several versions of this story.

In no way, am I suggesting we do not need to thank and recognize our troops and their sacrifice and service. I do as often as I can and to those I come across who I know have served or are serving.

Pres Bush still honors and thanks our troops and greets returning troops in airports to this day.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This is a beautiful story. I have to tell everyone though, this is a story that has been circulated beginning in 2006. I've read several versions of this story.
> 
> In no way, am I suggesting we do not need to thank and recognize our troops and their sacrifice and service. I do as often as I can and to those I come across who I know have served or are serving.
> 
> Pres Bush still honors and thanks our troops and greets returning troops in airports to this day.


knitpresentgifts
Oh we know, he just did not want us to see those returning to our soil in Caskets. That was a directed NO NO. No value dead I guess. Best to put them out of sight, out of mind. Well, their graves will remain forever and we will honor those grounds in spite of him.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'd love to walk your rocky beaches and see the shells and the driiftwood and tidal pools. It must be beautiful.


I am not from the west coast, but I've been there. My oldest daughter lived on Laguna Niguel (south of LA). The beaches off Dana Pointe were beautiful, but different than SC or the gulf. The sand was more rocky, there was sea grass and sea grapes, and the water is cold even in August. Water there follows a channel from Alaska, and that causes the cold. Waves are big enough at times for surfing, but a bodysuit would be welcome.

We go to Longboat Key, FL every September for 2 weeks, and the water is still bathwater warm, and the waves are only strong enough to bodysurf when it is getting ready to storm. The sand is white, and we see different sea life every year - sea urchins one year, sand dollars another, and cochina the next.

We used to vacation in Myrtle Beach, and on Hilton Head. There the sand is white and powdery. There are fewer shells because the waves are stronger, and the water is a little cooler. The low country food is a real joy.

I love the beach no matter where in this country I am. Aren't we lucky to have such diversity of climate and topography?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a good example of what is going on .http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-178028-1.html


Interesting and does sound like our trolls.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Interesting and does sound like our trolls.


 :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a good example of what is going on .http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-178028-1.html


Thanks for the link CB. I've seen some of Amy's knitted work, and have read some of her posts. I admire her work and respect her opinions. She turned me onto what might be my next project.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> You're kidding, CB. They do it because they LIKE us! And I don't blame them. What's not to like? Preening - laughing - tossing shoulder-length auburn curls out of my baby blues ... :wink:
> 
> Gotta go - looking for my mirror.
> 
> ...


Bonnie I love how you use humour to deflect negativity  :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

She does doesn't she?  Did anyone see the commerical on TV a few years ago about shampoo . I think. Two girls were in the dr's office. One got up to show her beautiful long hair. She waved her head around inbig circles as she stood up. It was so funny.Tt is the way young girls act. But if I did something like that I would have hit my head on the coffee table doing it. :O


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks for the link CB. I've seen some of Amy's knitted work, and have read some of her posts. I admire her work and respect her opinions. She turned me onto what might be my next project.


Amy always is so sweet and funny. Which project? She has so many good ones. I always go to look at her post first. I am thinking the cute socks for my gd. They have a ruffle at the top.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This is a beautiful story. I have to tell everyone though, this is a story that has been circulated beginning in 2006. I've read several versions of this story.
> 
> In no way, am I suggesting we do not need to thank and recognize our troops and their sacrifice and service. I do as often as I can and to those I come across who I know have served or are serving.
> 
> Pres Bush still honors and thanks our troops and greets returning troops in airports to this day.


I hadn't read this one before but not surprised to hear that it's been circulated before -- and I agree that it's still a heartwarming story. They have such difficult jobs and face so many difficuties - I know I couldn't do their job


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit Crazy - your beach vacations sound wonderful - nice that you've been able to experience so much of your country. Maybe someday, you'll make it to the Can. west coast too (an Alaska cruise?)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She does doesn't she?  Did anyone see the commerical on TV a few years ago about shampoo . I think. Two girls were in the dr's office. One got up to show her beautiful long hair. She waved her head around inbig circles as she stood up. It was so funny.Tt is the way young girls act. But if I did something like that I would have hit my head on the coffee table doing it. :O


you and me both


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Knit Crazy - your beach vacations sound wonderful - nice that you've been able to experience so much of your country. Maybe someday, you'll make it to the Can. west coast too (an Alaska cruise?)


We did that in 2008, but I am ready to go again. Beautiful country. Weedy from Seattle, and only stopped in BC on the way home. That was our one Canadian stop. I'd like to see more of Canada.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Love your poem! OK, I get it, they like us, really like us, so when they follow us and post amongst us, their showing their love for us.
> 
> I can accept that as I whip myself in the face with my long, shiny, brunette mane looking Left and Right for fans.
> 
> :-o


You get it! 
Beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Add me - I pray for healing and a speedy recovery for you Yarnie.


Me three as many prayers Yarnie, hugs too, Janie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I am truly sorry friends. I do not believe I've complained in this thread about how the Libs prefer to treat me on KP. I do not hide from anyone nor the truth.
> 
> Again, I'm saddened at the interruption in this thread. I purposefully post anything of controversy in the thread where the topic is being discussed.
> 
> ...


Not your fault - not your responsibility. Nice of you to post this, but no one blames you, good friend.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> StitchDesigner
> Just came out of the Hospital. ER attention was excellent and so the rest of the care. Attending Physicians were from different parts of the World and WELL trained. We will have a discussion about Obamacare when it is in force and you are educated about it right now you seem to just repeat stuff others invented.


I see you are a newbie so how do you know so much about people so soon you have not been on KP a month yet, but you are very hateful just as most of the other "lefties" so leave us alone!

You don't really want to be nice to any so us so why don't you just shut your bad mouthing. You are a very unhappy person.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> KPG you are always welcome here do not worry.
> 
> I am sick and need prayers.
> 
> ...


Yarnie, I just now read this post. I hope it's nothing serious and that you'll soon be your sweet-and-spicy fun-loving self. Prayers from me, too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Quit picking on others, scream, squeal, who cares, we know what is meant, start with correcting your sidesteps. You are incorrigible.


You are hateful.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a good example of what is going on .http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-178028-1.html


Yes, it was explained exactly as I see and as we have experienced. Only one way - do not engage.

I used to work with children who had behavior problems - some severe. The advice I was given (and it's good for your own children and grandchildren, too): don't argue with them. Do not engage. Do not respond when they start arguing. That ends it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> This is a beautiful story. I have to tell everyone though, this is a story that has been circulated beginning in 2006. I've read several versions of this story.
> 
> In no way, am I suggesting we do not need to thank and recognize our troops and their sacrifice and service. I do as often as I can and to those I come across who I know have served or are serving.
> 
> Pres Bush still honors and thanks our troops and greets returning troops in airports to this day.


Yes - one of the many things I admire about President Bush. He also has a weekend for wounded warriors at his ranch every year. I've seen pictures of him biking with them and one very sweet one of him dancing with a lovely young vet who had lost a leg. He is truly dedicated and grateful to our troops. He is genuine, the real deal.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I am truly sorry friends. I do not believe I've complained in this thread about how the Libs prefer to treat me on KP. I do not hide from anyone nor the truth.
> 
> Again, I'm saddened at the interruption in this thread. I purposefully post anything of controversy in the thread where the topic is being discussed.
> 
> ...


You are one lovely and intelligent person so don't think for one minute about those nutty people who post on here just to be cruel!

They cannot begin to measure up to your level that is why they are on your back

You go girl! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, it was explained exactly as I see and as we have experienced. Only one way - do not engage.
> 
> I used to work with children who had behavior problems - some severe. The advice I was given (and it's good for your own children and grandchildren, too): don't argue with them. Do not engage. Do not respond when they start arguing. That ends it.


Yes, you are so right, but sometimes those hateful people need a response. I will try to leave them alone as they are very childish so we should treat them as children!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - one of the many things I admire about President Bush. He also has a weekend for wounded warriors at his ranch every year. I've seen pictures of him biking with them and one very sweet one of him dancing with a lovely young vet who had lost a leg. He is truly dedicated and grateful to our troops. He is genuine, the real deal.


President Bush was a man of honor unlike BO. No president is perfect, but Bush admitted his errors. BO has been pointing fingers (like a child) at everyone else since he was elected, and I have yet to hear him own up to any of his errors. The American people are waking up. His approval rating has dropped 8 points in the last month. So many scandals are his fault. He's the boss, but he is disinterested in managing his administration. He is disassociated from what is going on around him. Now he's making a fool of himself at the G8 in Ireland and we're paying $5M for Michelle to luxuriate in a $3,000+/night hotel with her entourage. She could have stayed home, but she never met a free vacation she didn't like.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Or else he/she comes here to complain about being treated badly on S&O, let the folks here know the folks on S&O are STILL completely wrong about everything, and to lick his/her wounds. He/she probably sheds a few crocodile tears here, too.


So now you are being hateful to us again? Not long ago you were glad to be on this site as the other side was hateful to you. Made up your mind or have you lost it completely? Go back to your S &O with the hateful people!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I see you are a newbie so how do you know so much about people so soon you have not been on KP a month yet, but you are very hateful just as most of the other "lefties" so leave us alone!
> 
> You don't really want to be nice to any so us so why don't you just shut your bad mouthing. You are a very unhappy person.


Janeway
New only in joining, observer for a long time which many people do. And to your question "how do you know so much"? I can read and do it well. And since my reception was anything but welcoming, I have chosen to chime in. You know that Goose and Gander saying!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> So now you are being hateful to us again? Not long ago you were glad to be on this site as the other side was hateful to you. Made up your mind or have you lost it completely? Go back to your S &O with the hateful people!


SeattleSoul
This as I know is a territory for all to use.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> You are hateful.


Janeway
Ad you are so loving. and always have to add your spice to postings not meant for you at all. Ever thinking of minding YOB?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, you are so right, but sometimes those hateful people need a response. I will try to leave them alone as they are very childish so we should treat them as children!


This is a very well orchestrated attack on this thread. The Libs have a real hatred of KnittingPresents. I don't follow their threads, but I did do as recommended to us to open each of their profiles and click on the (List) link beside Number of Messages Posted. It opens all their conversations, and you will see that SeattleSoul has been representing her/himself as Christian, but it was just a ruse. No Christian there. The others popping up here are doing it as a plan to disrupt this thread.

If we just don't respond to them, we don't have to curtail our interactions. We don't have to limit what we discuss among ourselves. They are not worth giving the time of day to, and are very insecure. They spend a lot of time patting each other on the back for their nasty comments to us. Personally, I see Denim & Pearls as a bunch of nice people not seeking conflict, but not hiding from important issues. If we just talk about "safe" topics, they win. Ignore them, and they lose.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes - one of the many things I admire about President Bush. He also has a weekend for wounded warriors at his ranch every year. I've seen pictures of him biking with them and one very sweet one of him dancing with a lovely young vet who had lost a leg. He is truly dedicated and grateful to our troops. He is genuine, the real deal.


bonf3
YES as long as they do not return home in Caskets. Executive Orders: "Do not show bodies of Soldiers returned to the USA". 
Those needed to be kept out of sight and quietly put into the cold earth. We will never forget their sacrifice nor the idiotic War Bush/Cheney got us into. NEVER.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> President Bush was a man of honor unlike BO. No president is perfect, but Bush admitted his errors. BO has been pointing fingers (like a child) at everyone else since he was elected, and I have yet to hear him own up to any of his errors. The American people are waking up. His approval rating has dropped 8 points in the last month. So many scandals are his fault. He's the boss, but he is disinterested in managing his administration. He is disassociated from what is going on around him. Now he's making a fool of himself at the G8 in Ireland and we're paying $5M for Michelle to luxuriate in a $3,000+/night hotel with her entourage. She could have stayed home, but she never met a free vacation she didn't like.


Knit crazy
So sorry to burst your balloon but President Obama is the most liked Leader of all countries and Bush still hated in many. 
And so sorry again to have to inform you that the First Family opted to stay in a less expensive Hotel then had been assigned to them in europe for a number of very considerate reasons. It pays to have friends around the world to stay on top of things and get the news first hand. Friends like simultan translators.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Bonnie, Huckleberry can't see the forest for the trees. President Bush did not show the caskets of soldiers because he had the good sense to offer the families privacy at a very sad time. Obama wants and needs to look like the commander-in-chief. He is a showboat. He doesn't care anything about deceased soldier's families. It is always about what he wants and needs. He lies to those families too. He told the Benghazi victim's families he would bring their loved ones justice. Justice would require admitting he failed to protect their loved ones.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> The caskets were not shown on TV out of respect to the families of the slain military. If it was your husband/wife, brother/sister, or son/daughter would you want their casket shown on TV for the world to see. I think not!
> 
> FYI: 4 members of my immediate family were in the service, total of 38 years of service.


I sure would not want OB there either.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

You got it. This one of the many public topics on KP. Sometimes I wonder why that's so hard to understand.


Huckleberry said:


> SeattleSoul
> This as I know is a territory for all to use.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

In case you didn't 't watch the news today the CNN poll shows the following:

Washington (CNN)  President Barack Obamas approval rating dropped eight percentage points over the past month, to 45%, the presidents lowest rating in more than a year and a half, according to a new national poll.

The CNN/ORC International survey released Monday morning comes as the White House has been reacting to controversies over a massive U.S. government surveillance program; the Internal Revenue Services targeting of tea party and other conservative groups who applied for tax-exempt status; the administrations handling of last Septembers attack in Benghazi that left the U.S. ambassador to Libya and three other Americans dead; and the Justice Departments secret collection of journalists phone records as part of a government investigation into classified leaks.

The poll indicates that for the first time in Obamas presidency, half of the public says they dont believe he is honest and trustworthy. And Americans are split on the controversial National Security Agency anti-terrorism program to record metadata on U.S. phone calls, but they support the NSA program that targets records of Internet usage by people in other countries. That doesnt mean they necessarily like what is going on: Just over six in 10 believe that government is so large and powerful that it threatens the rights and freedoms of ordinary Americans.

A slight majority of those questioned in the poll, which was conducted Tuesday through Thursday of last week, disapprove of the actions of the man who leaked sensitive information about the NSA program. A similar number say Edward Snowden, who fled to Hong Kong, should be brought back to the United States and prosecuted.

What the approval drop means for Obama

The presidents approval rating stands at 45%, down from 53% in mid-May. And 54% say they disapprove of how Obamas handling his job, up nine points from last month. Its the first time in CNN polling since November 2011 that a majority of Americans have had a negative view of the president.

The drop in Obamas support is fueled by a dramatic 17-point decline over the past month among people under 30, who, along with black Americans, had been the most loyal part of the Obama coalition, says CNN Polling Director Keating Holland.

The president also dropped 10 points among independent voters, from 47% last month to 37% now, with Obamas disapproval among independents jumping 12 points to 61%.

Whats behind the drop?

It is clear that revelations about NSA surveillance programs have damaged Obamas standing with the public, although older controversies like the IRS matter may have begun to take their toll as well, adds Holland.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> President Bush was a man of honor unlike BO. No president is perfect, but Bush admitted his errors. BO has been pointing fingers (like a child) at everyone else since he was elected, and I have yet to hear him own up to any of his errors. The American people are waking up. His approval rating has dropped 8 points in the last month. So many scandals are his fault. He's the boss, but he is disinterested in managing his administration. He is disassociated from what is going on around him. Now he's making a fool of himself at the G8 in Ireland and we're paying $5M for Michelle to luxuriate in a $3,000+/night hotel with her entourage. She could have stayed home, but she never met a free vacation she didn't like.


Agree.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, you are so right, but sometimes those hateful people need a response. I will try to leave them alone as they are very childish so we should treat them as children!


I know. I sometimes can't stop myself from responding. That's why I'm permanently off Smoking.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> In case you didn't 't watch the news today the CNN poll shows the following:
> 
> Washington (CNN)  President Barack Obamas approval rating dropped eight percentage points over the past month, to 45%, the presidents lowest rating in more than a year and a half, according to a new national poll.
> 
> ...


Good news - people are seeing the problem.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

The Libs don't read the new I guess. I heard this on the news, but it's also all over the Internet.

The First Lady... of funny faces: Malia Obama plays up for the cameras (again) as she reduces Michelle and Sasha to fits of giggles during G8 visit to Ireland
Michelle, and two daughters, Malia, 14, and Sasha, 11 toured tourist attractions in Dublin on Monday
First Lady in $3,300-a-night suite at lavish Shelbourne Hotel
Michelle's entourage takes 30 rooms at the 5-star hotel
Watched performance of Riverdance then told crowd, 'It's good to be home'
President Obama remains in Northern Ireland at the G8 Summit
Two-day trip is expected to cost the U.S. taxpayer an estimated $5.2million 
Arrived amid biggest security operation ever mounted in Northern Ireland
By LOUISE BOYLE and JILL REILLY
PUBLISHED: 04:29 EST, 17 June 2013 | UPDATED: 05:37 EST, 18 June 2013

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2343015/Gee-Dad-thanks-taking-G8-Obama-arrives-Northern-Ireland-family.html#ixzz2Wd6vKHP7 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

"Good to be home"?????????????????

Good grief my grandmother (Hannorah O'Brian) must be rolling in her grave.


----------



## off2knit (Sep 12, 2012)

Morning all. Still nasty storms here in VA. Oh well, it is what it is. Getting better at using my phone, which is a good thing.

I have been working with a friend's husband husband about doing some charity knitting for Wounded Warriors (yes you crocheters would be welcomed with open arms). As I learn more, would love to have you join us. It is a thread called "Wounded Warriors".

Today is sunnier, and hopefully drier. Have a wonderful day.

Looks like some of the lefties are still being nasty, but that is to be expected. Though I miss you guys, them not at all. Well need to get the dogs some food, so off to the store AGAIN. Thank goodness the Walmart is open so early.

ttfn


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> "Good to be home"?????????????????
> 
> Good grief my grandmother (Hannorah O'Brian) must be rolling in her grave.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Amy always is so sweet and funny. Which project? She has so many good ones. I always go to look at her post first. I am thinking the cute socks for my gd. They have a ruffle at the top.


I loved Amy's Devils Garden cowl. I have the free pattern and bought another pattern in mid May she recommended. Still haven't had the chance to do anything with either pattern but will someday.

Here's the link to the thread I'm talking about:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-171904-3.html#3343662

The pink socks with the ruffle on top? They are adorable. I believe she's going to make more with beads on the ruffles. I won't be making any socks, but Amy's were great!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

That is gorgeous. Wonder if I have any yarn for it?

I think I will check out that WW project that seems to be in the organizational stage. Wouldn't it be great if we could get all the BH's involved too?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> That is gorgeous. Wonder if I have any yarn for it?
> 
> I think I will check out that WW project that seems to be in the organizational stage. Wouldn't it be great if we could get all the BH's involved too?


Yes, it would!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Bon, do you think any of us have some yarn to use around the house? I saw a flyer for Jo Anne's that had Lion Brand acrylic by the pound on sale for less than $7. I had seen it before, and it had a good feel to it. Not big on acrylic, but it is machine washable and comes in some great colors. Might check it out today, since I know I don't have any of it around here.

Rat's another trip to buy yarn


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hey Bon, do you think any of us have some yarn to use around the house? I saw a flyer for Jo Anne's that had Lion Brand acrylic by the pound on sale for less than $7. I had seen it before, and it had a good feel to it. Not big on acrylic, but it is machine washable and comes in some great colors. Might check it out today, since I know I don't have any of it around here.
> 
> Rat's another trip to buy yarn


Good idea. I think acrylic might be the most practical if it's for Wounded Warriors - just throw in the washing machine.

As for anyone having yarn to use - I think they just might! Considering all the references to stashes and how to store them, I think some of us need to rent storage space or build sheds to store "stash!" :shock:

Have fun at Joanne's!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> new topic Devil Dogs recipe check it out.


Yarnlady,

Where do I find the recipe? How are you and your GD?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> The Libs don't read the new I guess. I heard this on the news, but it's also all over the Internet.
> 
> The First Lady... of funny faces: Malia Obama plays up for the cameras (again) as she reduces Michelle and Sasha to fits of giggles during G8 visit to Ireland
> Michelle, and two daughters, Malia, 14, and Sasha, 11 toured tourist attractions in Dublin on Monday
> ...


Michelle Obumma is pathetic in her love of spending tax payer dollars. I am counting the days till she is gone. Can't be soon enough.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I know. I sometimes can't stop myself from responding. That's why I'm permanently off Smoking.


Yes, you are right my dear as I have "never" known women could be so hateful to other women especially when they are wrong--just childish bullies! They gang upon one of the right with bullying that they think it makes it makes them look superior, but it only shows low class!

I quit posting on Smoking as I was becoming hateful as they were. They only spew hatefulness in nearly every word. Now, a few have come here to continue to spew their nonsense.

Seattle is so mixed up that she does not know if she is pitching or catching! She changes sides every few minutes so I won't ever post to her again as I felt sorry for her the way the "lefties" slam her then they "love" her! It is a ploy that I "won't" ever fall into again.

Thank you Bon for your wonderful words of wisdom.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> That is gorgeous. Wonder if I have any yarn for it?
> 
> I think I will check out that WW project that seems to be in the organizational stage. Wouldn't it be great if we could get all the BH's involved too?


Good morning my queen! Hope you had a good evening with a restful night. We must work on our moat, drawbridge and castle to make it secure as there are "trolls" about. I will contact the "gator boys" for more gators and carpenters to repair the drawbridge and masonry workers for our castle.

On TV, there was a show with Larry The Cable Guy in Arkansas where there is a castle being built with 13th century technology such as it was during that time. It has been closed according to sources so those people are unemployed so would be happy to work on our castle.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Michelle Obumma is pathetic in her love of spending tax payer dollars. I am counting the days till she is gone. Can't be soon enough.


I look at Michelle as rather pathetic. She was a high-powered lawyer who gave up her career for her husband's. For a liberal that is not an example of woman's lib. It is sort of like denying yourself and your worth. Then, she opened her mouth inappropriately in 2008 about her lack of pride in America, and could no longer share the stage with BO as an equal. She was shoved into a subservient position that was not what originally planned. Then she found her impact limited to kitchen gardens and kids.

I think she is just trying to get something (travel) out of the sacrifice she made for her husband, whose power and influence has grown. If his ego shows at much at home as it does when he gives speeches, imagine living with that.

She is disassociated, however, from the truth that she is vacationing on our money, not hers. Of course, Hillary Clinton did the same. Laura and Barbara Bush were better examples of what a political wife should be. They traveled more to promote worthy causes like fighting AIDS in Africa, not for great tans in Spain. They didn't take all their best friends with them either. I don't like Michelle much, and I am also looking forward to wiping the entire Obama presidency from my mind.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I look at Michelle as rather pathetic. She was a high-powered lawyer who gave up her career for her husband's. For a liberal that is not an example of woman's lib. It is sort of like denying yourself and your worth. Then, she opened her mouth inappropriately in 2008 about her lack of pride in America, and could no longer share the stage with BO as an equal. She was shoved into a subservient position that was not what originally planned. Then she found her impact limited to kitchen gardens and kids.
> 
> I think she is just trying to get something (travel) out of the sacrifice she made for her husband, whose power and influence has grown. If his ego shows at much at home as it does when he gives speeches, imagine living with that.
> 
> She is disassociated, however, from the truth that she is vacationing on our money, not hers. Of course, Hillary Clinton did the same. Laura and Barbara Bush were better examples of what a political wife should be. They traveled more to promote worthy causes like fighting AIDS in Africa, not for great tans in Spain. They didn't take all their best friends with them either. I don't like Michelle much, and I am also looking forward to wiping the entire Obama presidency from my mind.


Knit Crazy,

Thank you for what you wrote. I am with you in wiping out their memory. Unfortunately, you cannot wipe out M. Obumma's sense of glory. Ugh.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

HI Everyone:

Weather is gorgeous here in SW Michigan. 

Been busy getting ready to move. Not sure where...just need something smaller. Having garage sale this wkend. Will return after things settle down. You all take care and be good! Well, a little naughty is okay...Hehehee


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Seattle is so mixed up that she does not know if she is pitching or catching! She changes sides every few minutes so I won't ever post to her again as I felt sorry for her the way the "lefties" slam her then they "love" her! It is a ploy that I "won't" ever fall into again.


I think SS's niceness on this thread for a short time was a ploy hatched on Smoking. They sent her to hang out here and watch us. Then, she'd send PM's to a couple others to come harrass us. I didn't talk to her on this thread even when she was nice because nobody could change that much. It didn't ring true to me, and her posts on Smoking proved that. They had assigned her the evening shift. Damemary's and Alcameron are watching the daytime shifts. All this shows is they are getting bored with their own conversations and are paranoid because we are having fun.

I do have a question. Has anyone ever heard them talk about knitting or crocheting? I haven't. I don't hear crafting discussions either and review of their post history doesn't show it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think SS's niceness on this thread for a short time was a ploy hatched on Smoking. They sent her to hang out here and watch us. Then, she'd send PM's to a couple others to come harrass us. I didn't talk to her on this thread even when she was nice because nobody could change that much. It didn't ring true to me, and her posts on Smoking proved that. They had assigned her the evening shift. Damemary's and Alcameron are watching the daytime shifts. All this shows is they are getting bored with their own conversations and are paranoid because we are having fun.
> 
> Knitcrazy,
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SueLD said:


> HI Everyone:
> 
> Weather is gorgeous here in SW Michigan.
> 
> Been busy getting ready to move. Not sure where...just need something smaller. Having garage sale this wkend. Will return after things settle down. You all take care and be good! Well, a little naughty is okay...Hehehee[/quot We miss you when you are gone Sue. Have a great garage sale! Hope you sell it all. :-D


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Yes, you are right my dear as I have "never" known women could be so hateful to other women especially when they are wrong--just childish bullies! They gang upon one of the right with bullying that they think it makes it makes them look superior, but it only shows low class!
> 
> I quit posting on Smoking as I was becoming hateful as they were. They only spew hatefulness in nearly every word. Now, a few have come here to continue to spew their nonsense.
> 
> ...


Like you, Jane, I found myself getting madder and more indignant, and my posts were getting as bad as theirs! It's contagious - so I'm out.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good morning my queen! Hope you had a good evening with a restful night. We must work on our moat, drawbridge and castle to make it secure as there are "trolls" about. I will contact the "gator boys" for more gators and carpenters to repair the drawbridge and masonry workers for our castle.
> 
> On TV, there was a show with Larry The Cable Guy in Arkansas where there is a castle being built with 13th century technology such as it was during that time. It has been closed according to sources so those people are unemployed so would be happy to work on our castle.


Wonderful idea! Thanks for doing that for us, Jane. I'm sure they'd LOVE working for us. We could even make them some brownies!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I look at Michelle as rather pathetic. She was a high-powered lawyer who gave up her career for her husband's. For a liberal that is not an example of woman's lib. It is sort of like denying yourself and your worth. Then, she opened her mouth inappropriately in 2008 about her lack of pride in America, and could no longer share the stage with BO as an equal. She was shoved into a subservient position that was not what originally planned. Then she found her impact limited to kitchen gardens and kids.
> 
> I think she is just trying to get something (travel) out of the sacrifice she made for her husband, whose power and influence has grown. If his ego shows at much at home as it does when he gives speeches, imagine living with that.
> 
> She is disassociated, however, from the truth that she is vacationing on our money, not hers. Of course, Hillary Clinton did the same. Laura and Barbara Bush were better examples of what a political wife should be. They traveled more to promote worthy causes like fighting AIDS in Africa, not for great tans in Spain. They didn't take all their best friends with them either. I don't like Michelle much, and I am also looking forward to wiping the entire Obama presidency from my mind.


They rationalize their behavior.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I look at Michelle as rather pathetic. She was a high-powered lawyer who gave up her career for her husband's. For a liberal that is not an example of woman's lib. It is sort of like denying yourself and your worth. Then, she opened her mouth inappropriately in 2008 about her lack of pride in America, and could no longer share the stage with BO as an equal. She was shoved into a subservient position that was not what originally planned. Then she found her impact limited to kitchen gardens and kids.
> 
> I think she is just trying to get something (travel) out of the sacrifice she made for her husband, whose power and influence has grown. If his ego shows at much at home as it does when he gives speeches, imagine living with that.
> 
> She is disassociated, however, from the truth that she is vacationing on our money, not hers. Of course, Hillary Clinton did the same. Laura and Barbara Bush were better examples of what a political wife should be. They traveled more to promote worthy causes like fighting AIDS in Africa, not for great tans in Spain. They didn't take all their best friends with them either. I don't like Michelle much, and I am also looking forward to wiping the entire Obama presidency from my mind.


I agree - gone from our thoughts will be nice - if ever possible!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I look at Michelle as rather pathetic. She was a high-powered lawyer who gave up her career for her husband's. For a liberal that is not an example of woman's lib. It is sort of like denying yourself and your worth. Then, she opened her mouth inappropriately in 2008 about her lack of pride in America, and could no longer share the stage with BO as an equal. She was shoved into a subservient position that was not what originally planned. Then she found her impact limited to kitchen gardens and kids.
> 
> I think she is just trying to get something (travel) out of the sacrifice she made for her husband, whose power and influence has grown. If his ego shows at much at home as it does when he gives speeches, imagine living with that.
> 
> She is disassociated, however, from the truth that she is vacationing on our money, not hers. Of course, Hillary Clinton did the same. Laura and Barbara Bush were better examples of what a political wife should be. They traveled more to promote worthy causes like fighting AIDS in Africa, not for great tans in Spain. They didn't take all their best friends with them either. I don't like Michelle much, and I am also looking forward to wiping the entire Obama presidency from my mind.


Her choice of dress is horrible.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

My acceptance here has always come into question when I say anything about the difference between those here who are fundamentalist Christians who take the Bible completely and absolutely literally. After putting some much-needed effort into finding a place on S&O, I've found a place where I belong.

Your paranoia is unneccessary. No one has sent me here to watch you. I have never sent PMs to anyone to ask them to harrass anyone on all of KP. No one has "assigned her the evening shift". I live on the West Coast and, along with a couple of other people, I'm up later than everyone who lives east of me.

Think whatever you want to about me. This is a public topic and you are all free to say anything that pops into your heads.


Knit crazy said:


> I think SS's niceness on this thread for a short time was a ploy hatched on Smoking. They sent her to hang out here and watch us. Then, she'd send PM's to a couple others to come harrass us. I didn't talk to her on this thread even when she was nice because nobody could change that much. It didn't ring true to me, and her posts on Smoking proved that. They had assigned her the evening shift. Damemary's and Alcameron are watching the daytime shifts. All this shows is they are getting bored with their own conversations and are paranoid because we are having fun.
> 
> I do have a question. Has anyone ever heard them talk about knitting or crocheting? I haven't. I don't hear crafting discussions either and review of their post history doesn't show it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

SueLD said:


> HI Everyone:
> 
> Weather is gorgeous here in SW Michigan.
> 
> Been busy getting ready to move. Not sure where...just need something smaller. Having garage sale this wkend. Will return after things settle down. You all take care and be good! Well, a little naughty is okay...Hehehee


Good luck Sue with everything in your life. If we BH'rs were close we would help you with the garage sale. Sending hugs, Jane


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> My acceptance here has always come into question when I say anything about the difference between those here who are fundamentalist Christians who take the Bible completely and absolutely literally. After putting some much-needed effort into finding a place on S&O, I've found a place where I belong.
> 
> Your paranoia is unneccessary. No one has sent me here to watch you. I have never sent PMs to anyone to ask them to harrass anyone on all of KP. No one has "assigned her the evening shift". I live on the West Coast and, along with a couple of other people, I'm up later than everyone who lives east of me.
> 
> Think whatever you want to about me. This is a public topic and you are all free to say anything that pops into your heads.


Seattle, I think the problem is not you, but the fact that we post without facial expression or tone of voice. You usually post in a very intellectual, teaching sort of way. Nothing wrong with that. Some people's style is different - chatty and cozy. It's harder to look past the "style" and really communicate when our styles are different. 
I think it's more a matter of style than of substance. You give very thoughtful posts. You and I have had some very nice exchanges.
Do you mean you feel comfortable on Smoking? Lots of people from here are also there. It does take effort - and more restraint than I can muster!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Good luck Sue with everything in your life. If we BH'rs were close we would help you with the garage sale. Sending hugs, Jane


Moving is a BIG job - best of luck finding a place. We'll be glad to have you back when that job is done!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/evangelistreinhardbonnke Any one heard of this Evangelist? He is Awesome! Thousands walk and come to his services. They stand for hours to hear him speak. People are healed in his services . I would love to see him. "My church cannot save me and your church cannot save you. This is because no church died for us. No pope, no bishop, no pastor, no evangelist can save us, because none of them died for us. But here is the name of the one who did die for us. It is JESUS! JESUS! JESUS! Only Jesus saves! God bless you". REINHARD BONNKE


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree that we only have these words on a page, and that doesn't always let others know the feelings we have behind those words. I happen to be an intellectual, absentminded professor emeritus, and it's really easy to act like one here as it is so natural for me in "real" life. I'm glad you and I have had some good conversations.

S&O is an interesting place as in "may you live in interesting times", and it remains to be seen what the future will bring. D&P is a pretty interesting place, too. It's taken me a lot of effort to sound less like a teacher and more like a human being, and there's always the possibility I'll fall back to expressing myself the way that's been natural for me for a very long time. With any luck, I'll be able to keep that style to a minimum.


bonbf3 said:


> Seattle, I think the problem is not you, but the fact that we post without facial expression or tone of voice. You usually post in a very intellectual, teaching sort of way. Nothing wrong with that. Some people's style is different - chatty and cozy. It's harder to look past the "style" and really communicate when our styles are different.
> I think it's more a matter of style than of substance. You give very thoughtful posts. You and I have had some very nice exchanges.
> Do you mean you feel comfortable on Smoking? Lots of people from here are also there. It does take effort - and more restraint than I can muster!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Her choice of dress is horrible.


Boy, I agree with that. Remember the dress that drew attention to her abdominal area? It had a red area on a black background. That was the most tasteless. Then she gets on the Marine 1 copter in sweats when she had to know photographers would be there. When you take on the 1st lady role, you should try for some class. It is disrespectful to dress as she sometimes does.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Like you, Jane, I found myself getting madder and more indignant, and my posts were getting as bad as theirs! It's contagious - so I'm out.


I don't like the way I feel after responding negatively to their comments. It's catchy and I'd like not to be contaminated.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Read SS's posts on Smoking about Christians. She is not truthful here. She is also not a Christian. She thinks the Bible is hooey and that there is no Hell.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Her choice of dress is horrible.


janeway
You guys are bursting with jealousy. How lucky that our First Lady does not need to tan since her complexion is naturally beautiful. Your jealousy is eating you up and that makes my day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> janeway
> You guys are bursting with jealousy. A pleasure to observe. It makes my day.


Ha, ha, ha... Can't stop laughing. Jealousy. That is so far from what is the truth. I just love the way people who are so low think that people are jealous. I just cannot stop laughing. Haaa, haaa, haa.

No one is jealous of you... Believe me!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha, ha, ha... Can't stop laughing. Jealousy. That is so far from what is the truth. I just love the way people who are so low think that people are jealous. I just cannot stop laughing. Haaa, haaa, haa.
> 
> No one is jealous of you... Believe me!


Lukelucy
I spoke about our First Lady of which you are so envious. Comprehension my dear. I know, I know, it escapes us at times.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Read SS's posts on Smoking about Christians. She is not truthful here. She is also not a Christian. She thinks the Bible is hooey and that there is no Hell.


Knit crazy
SeattleSoul is correct there is NO HELL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> I spoke about our First Lady of which you are so envious. Comprehension my dear. I know, I know, it escapes us at times.


I am not jealous of M. Obumma one bit. That makes me laugh, too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

How is you dh Lukelucy?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How is you dh Lukelucy?


Hi CB,

He's coming along. Thank you for asking. How are you? Nice weather here. Am going on the deck and knit for the rest of the day. Chores/exercise done.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Boy, I agree with that. Remember the dress that drew attention to her abdominal area? It had a red area on a black background. That was the most tasteless. Then she gets on the Marine 1 copter in sweats when she had to know photographers would be there. When you take on the 1st lady role, you should try for some class. It is disrespectful to dress as she sometimes does.


Knit crazy
Do you have problems! Sounds like you are very old, at least try to have a young outlook on life. I know Mrs. Obama is so unlike Nancy Reagan and we just love it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am not jealous of M. Obumma one bit. That makes me laugh, too.


Lukelucy
So happy that I can get you to laugh. I shall try to keep you in that mood.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Seattle, I think the problem is not you, but the fact that we post without facial expression or tone of voice. You usually post in a very intellectual, teaching sort of way. Nothing wrong with that. Some people's style is different - chatty and cozy. It's harder to look past the "style" and really communicate when our styles are different..........................


Bonnie, I agree that words without the facial expressions and tone of voice makes it easier to misinterpret messages. Generally speaking, in this thread we've got to know each other better and understand each others styles and we respect each other. That's probably true with the posters in the LOLL thread too.

But Smoking is completely different - once in a while there are a few pages of good discussion but it never lasts long because a few people are more interested in targeting others than having a meaningful discussion. There are prime examples of bullying that take place there and mob mentality against those targets - they seem to not only condone but applaud that behaviour. Christian faith continues to be taken out of context and used as a tool for division rather than reconciliation. Not at all a happy place to be.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> Do you have problems! Sounds like you are very old. I know Mrs. Obama is so unlike Nancy Reagan and we just love it.


Knitcrazy,

I totally agree. Michelle is outrageous in her dress and just her basic manners. Putting her arm around the Queen of England is absolutely the worst mistake someone could make. She had no basic upbringing. She hasn't even bothered to learn.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Knitcrazy,
> 
> I totally agree. Michelle is outrageous in her dress and just her basic manners. Putting her arm around the Queen of England is absolutely the worst mistake someone could make. She had no basic upbringing. She hasn't even bothered to learn.


Lukelucy
Is there anyone on this earth who had no basic upbringing? Wow, nonsense at its best. Boy that is an intelligent remark. Keep eating your Heart out, the Obama Family will reside in the White House for a while and the fashion industry is more than happy about that. The First Lady's attire is ketching on all over the World. That puts bread on the table for many who otherwise would go hundgry and provides shelter as well. Farmer's Markets are popping up all over the place to sell their home grown items; an other initiation by our First Lady; eat fresh and healthy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> My acceptance here has always come into question when I say anything about the difference between those here who are fundamentalist Christians who take the Bible completely and absolutely literally. After putting some much-needed effort into finding a place on S&O, I've found a place where I belong.
> 
> I live on the West Coast and, along with a couple of other people, I'm up later than everyone who lives east of me.
> 
> This is a public topic and you are all free to say anything that pops into your heads.


OK, I will! You are wrong about the Bible, there is not one Fundamentalist Christian among those on this thread (or none that claimed they are - if someone is I believe they would have said so already), and even so, IF there were, they would be welcome here if polite and not evil to others. Disagreement is not a valid reason for anyone not to be welcome on this public thread.

I've seen multiple posts made well beyond the time you are on KP at night, including posts by me (actually posted in the early morning), who is East of you, so another one of your lies is now exposed.

I'm glad you found the place you belong on S & O (your words) so go home, your friends are waiting for you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

We are bursting with disgust. The Obama's are such a disappointment to all Americans.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I believe that accepting everything in the Bible as literal truth is misguided. Some of the Bible has to be considered fguratively to make sense out of what is being said, and hence making it possible to believe. Yes, I think there are a lot of hucksters out there who exploit Christians and whose sole purpose is to get as much money out of them as possible. what's wrong with finding out if you're being fleeced of if you are in a true church?

I am not alone is identifying myself as a Christian, living like one as much as possible, and rejecting the fire and brimstone of the Bible. I am also not alone in rejecting the existence of Hell. Instead of being a fundamentalist and checking my brain at the door when I go to church, I meditate on my faith with the purpose of gaining a deeper understanding. Spiritual growth is important. I'm not frozen in place, I'm moving up the road of faith.You're the one who's frozen.

God is love. "Glad I come and Thou, dear Lamb, shall take me to Thee as I am."


Knit crazy said:


> Read SS's posts on Smoking about Christians. She is not truthful here. She is also not a Christian. She thinks the Bible is hooey and that there is no Hell.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> Ad you are so loving. and always have to add your spice to postings not meant for you at all. Ever thinking of minding YOB?


Huckleberry,

Please apply your order to yourself. You are the one who said what's good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Boy, I agree with that. Remember the dress that drew attention to her abdominal area? It had a red area on a black background. That was the most tasteless. Then she gets on the Marine 1 copter in sweats when she had to know photographers would be there. When you take on the 1st lady role, you should try for some class. It is disrespectful to dress as she sometimes does.


When I recently saw the Obama daughters touring in Ireland and moving about off AF2, etc., I was embarrassed for America.

The girls clothes looked cheap and ridiculous. My Mom would have called their clothes and shoes "play clothes," and yet, that is what our President and First Lady allowed their children to wear while representing the leadership and First Family of the USA knowing darn well they all would be photographed endlessly.

The girl's outfits, the shoes in particular, were even noted by Irish journalists; they couldn't keep silent either.

Respect is earned. This present First Family has never earned any for themselves never mind in representing our country.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't like the way I feel after responding negatively to their comments. It's catchy and I'd like not to be contaminated.


I have a hazmat suit - want to borrow it?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Read SS's posts on Smoking about Christians. She is not truthful here. She is also not a Christian. She thinks the Bible is hooey and that there is no Hell.


 :thumbup: Yep, I went a few rounds with her and finally ceased. The majority, if not all her and her buds' insults were directed solely to me as I was the one most willing to explain and take the heat on what I already know about a Christian's walk and God's Word.

Her heart is hardened and she denies the Bible, God, Jesus, Hell, etc. She mocks most things Christian and instead of listening and learning, told me off. I understand she is a babe Christian, just starting her walk, but that is all the more reason for her to listen and learn and consider the words of true and veteran Christians.

Its no longer my concern, nor responsibility, to pound on an already grounded stake.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Lukelucy
> Is there anyone on this earth who had no basic upbringing? Wow, nonsense at its best. Boy that is an intelligent remark. Keep eating your Heart out, the Obama Family will reside in the White House for a while and the fashion industry is more than happy about that. The First Lady's attire is ketching on all over the World. That puts bread on the table for many who otherwise would go hundgry and provides shelter as well. Farmer's Markets are popping up all over the place to sell their home grown items; an other initiation by our First Lady; eat fresh and healthy.


Yes, there are lots of people who have no basic upbringing. MO is one. She has manners. Low class.

MO's attire is a joke. Wannabees like to follow her. I do not. Eating fresh and healthy has been around a lot longer than she has.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha, ha, ha... Can't stop laughing. Jealousy. That is so far from what is the truth. I just love the way people who are so low think that people are jealous. I just cannot stop laughing. Haaa, haaa, haa.
> 
> No one is jealous of you... Believe me!


The truth is Huckleberry is jealous of our knowledge, interests, discussions, fellowship and Christian love for each other. Hence, the very reason she and the "others" post here.

Sad for them, but, you're right, us being jealous of Michelle is hilarious! You don't even want to know what I call her since I believe she looks like my private nickname for her.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The truth is Huckleberry is jealous of our knowledge, interests, discussions, fellowship and Christian love for each other. Hence, the very reason she and the "others" post here.
> 
> Sad for them, but, you're right, us being jealous of Michelle is hilarious! You don't even want to know what I call her since I believe she looks like my private nickname for her.


POS - right? She looks terrible. An insult to America. And those bangs! Wow. She looks terrible.

You are right on it all.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Well, I'll be darn! I thought "Eat Fresh" was Subway's slogan.

I learn something new here everyday .....


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, I'll be darn! I thought "Eat Fresh" was Subway's slogan.
> 
> I learn something new here everyday .....


Knitpresentgifts,

Michelle Obumma did not invent healthy eating. And she has done little except to spend our money.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

So, you stay up later than I do. I didn't know that and it really isn't a piece of information I need to remember. Many of the people here who identify themselves as Christians are at least fundamentalists with a small "f". Some are fundamentalists with a big "F", whether they choose to identify themselves that way or not. You believe I'm wrong about the Bible and I believe you're wrong about it. We're talking about belief, and neither of us can ever hope to change each other's or anyone else's beliefs. Belief is intangible.


knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, I will! You are wrong about the Bible, there is not one Fundamentalist Christian among those on this thread (or none that claimed they are - if someone is I believe they would have said so already), and even so, IF there were, they would be welcome here if polite and not evil to others. Disagreement is not a valid reason for anyone not to be welcome on this public thread.
> 
> I've seen multiple posts made well beyond the time you are on KP at night, including posts by me (actually posted in the early morning), who is East of you, so another one of your lies is now exposed.
> 
> I'm glad you found the place you belong on S & O (your words) so go home, your friends are waiting for you.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> POS - right? She looks terrible. An insult to America. And those bangs! Wow. She looks terrible.
> 
> You are right on it all.


Nope - not for public consumption!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> Michelle Obumma did not invent healthy eating. And she has done little except to spend our money.


It cracks me up; I don't consider her to even look like most like to describe her; fashion-foward, lean/muscled arms, tight behind, etc.

I don't see nor describe her that way 'cause she don't look like that! But, "What Does it Really Matter Now?"


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> We are bursting with disgust. The Obama's are such a disappointment to all Americans.


Knit crazy
Correction in order. The personal numbers of the First Family are very high. I know, you want to ignore those BUT facts are hard to dismiss.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

SS, you say there is no Hell. Then why is it Jesus spent more time taking about Hell and how to avoid it, than Heaven and how to attain it? You know, Jesus, the epitome of the verse I John 4:8, "God is love." Jesus made it very clear by talking about both that you *cannot* accept a Heaven without a Hell. The problem with your theology is: where do you make the cuts? How do you *know* you have edited properly? Because it feels right to you? The Bible says, " There is a way which seemeth right unto a man, but the end thereof [are] the ways of death." Proverbs 14:12.

One cannot just throw out passages in the Bible because one does not like them. I don't like paying Income Tax, but I can't just throw out the sections of it I don't like. The result will be a huge fine, huge interest, and possible prison time. The end result of throwing out parts of the Bible is far more horrible, an eternity in Hell.

It doesn't matter if you believe in it or not. There are people who do not believe the earth is round. That doesn't make them right. There are people who deny the Holocaust. Just ask any Jew if it occurred. Just denying Hell will not make it go away.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> When I recently saw the Obama daughters touring in Ireland and moving about off AF2, etc., I was embarrassed for America.
> 
> The girls clothes looked cheap and ridiculous. My Mom would have called their clothes and shoes "play clothes," and yet, that is what our President and First Lady allowed their children to wear while representing the leadership and First Family of the USA knowing darn well they all would be photographed endlessly.
> 
> ...


knipresentgifts
Looked in the mirror lately?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> So, you stay up later than I do. I didn't know that and it really isn't a piece of information I need to remember. Many of the people here who identify themselves as Christians are at least fundamentalists with a small "f". Some are fundamentalists with a big "F", whether they choose to identify themselves that way or not.


When you tell people "who and what they are" and "what they do and why" you are down right evil never mind wrong. Forget Belief, Face the TRUTH and FACTS.

You don't know what being a Christian means and do not know of what Faith or Denomination someone is unless she has told you in truth and willingly.

Stop your character assiniations of others and go where you belong. I would hope you'll start in the Bible.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Don't we love the holier than thou all-knowing?


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Don't we love the holier than thou all-knowing?


Of course you know about it. You spend all of your time on here with that very attitude. Again, your words not mine: what's good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, they are entertaining, and in this world we all can use a little entertainment.


Huckleberry said:


> Don't we love the holier than thou all-knowing?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> SS, you say there is no Hell. Then why is it Jesus spent more time taking about Hell and how to avoid it, than Heaven and how to attain it? You know, Jesus, the epitome of the verse I John 4:8, "God is love." Jesus made it very clear by talking about both that you *cannot* accept a Heaven without a Hell. The problem with your theology is: where do you make the cuts? How do you *know* you have edited properly? Because it feels right to you? The Bible says, " There is a way which seemeth right unto a man, but the end thereof [are] the ways of death." Proverbs 14:12.
> 
> One cannot just throw out passages in the Bible because one does not like them. I don't like paying Income Tax, but I can't just throw out the sections of it I don't like. The result will be a huge fine, huge interest, and possible prison time. The end result of throwing out parts of the Bible is far more horrible, an eternity in Hell.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you believe in it or not. There are people who do not believe the earth is round. That doesn't make them right. There are people who deny the Holocaust. Just ask any Jew if it occurred. Just denying Hell will not make it go away.


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Don't we love the holier than thou all-knowing?





SeattleSoul said:


> Well, they are entertaining, and in this world we all can use a little entertainment.


The truth is the Libs and Progs are jealous of our knowledge, interests, discussions, fellowship and Christian love for each other. Hence, the very reason they post here and follow us everywhere.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The truth is the Libs and Progs are jealous of our knowledge, interests, discussions, fellowship and Christian love for each other. Hence, the very reason they and the "others" post here and follow us everywhere.


I think you are right. :-o


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup:


Broad is the road that leads to Death
And thousands walk together there
But wisdom shows a narrow path
With here and there a traveler

Lord, let not all my hopes be vain
Create my heart entirely new
Which hypocrites could ne'er attain
Which false apostates never knew

I'm glad you have so much company on the road you've chosen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It cracks me up; I don't consider her to even look like most like to describe her; fashion-foward, lean/muscled arms, tight behind, etc.
> 
> I don't see nor describe her that way 'cause she don't look like that! But, "What Does it Really Matter Now?"


Knitpresentgifts,

I agree with you on all counts. She looks like a cow to me. It is the press that is building her up for their own reasons.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I agree that we only have these words on a page, and that doesn't always let others know the feelings we have behind those words. I happen to be an intellectual, absentminded professor emeritus, and it's really easy to act like one here as it is so natural for me in "real" life. I'm glad you and I have had some good conversations.
> 
> S&O is an interesting place as in "may you live in interesting times", and it remains to be seen what the future will bring. D&P is a pretty interesting place, too. It's taken me a lot of effort to sound less like a teacher and more like a human being, and there's always the possibility I'll fall back to expressing myself the way that's been natural for me for a very long time. With any luck, I'll be able to keep that style to a minimum.


I can do that, too - get in "teacher mode." Maybe that's why I understand when you do it!

Maybe we also need to recognize everyone's differences and allow for them. There's a difference between being matter-of-fact and being mean, as some are.

:evil: :shock:

Maybe we should try to be like Mr. Rogers, who said, "I like you just the way you are."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

double post - sorry


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> SS,
> 
> One cannot just throw out passages in the Bible because one does not like them. The end result of throwing out parts of the Bible is ... , an eternity in Hell.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you believe in it or not. Just denying Hell will not make it go away.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Broad is the road that leads to Death
> And thousands walk together there
> But wisdom shows a narrow path
> With here and there a traveler
> ...


Do you understand the Scripture that is alluded to in the first stanza above? It's: "Enter ye in at the strait gate: for wide 4116 [is] the gate, and broad [is] the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat..." Matt. 7:13. Jesus said it. He wasn't talking about the death of the grave, but the far more terrible Death of be separated for all eternity from God.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

We can believe in and accept doctrine while still not being able to "feel" the truth of it. For instance, the Bible does not condemn all war, yet a person can "feel" uneasy, not able to accept the goodness of war. We are limited by our own minds and bodies, and perfect faith is hard - maybe impossible - to reach. 

Many times we accept on faith teachings that we would not practice. Again the war example. If I accept my church's teachings on war, I can still feel that I could not participate by killing someone. I don't think that's sinful - I think that's part of our struggle as human beings to reach out and touch God. 
We are unable to reach the goal, to fathom the unfathomable -I believe our task is to always try.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> Do you understand the Scripture that is alluded to in the first stanza above?


StitchDesigner,

I'll be brave and answer for her, "No, she does not."

I tried and tried in S/O. Her heart has turned to stone.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

"The goodness of war"? Are you serious? I don't care if the Bible says so, or if God the Father and Jesus turned up in front of me and told me why. War is wrong. War is evil. War is a sin. War is NEVER good, and I'll take that up with God after I leave this life.


bonbf3 said:


> We can believe in and accept doctrine while still not being able to "feel" the truth of it. For instance, the Bible does not condemn all war, yet a person can "feel" uneasy, not able to accept the goodness of war. We are limited by our own minds and bodies, and perfect faith is hard - maybe impossible - to reach.
> 
> Many times we accept on faith teachings that we would not practice. Again the war example. If I accept my church's teachings on war, I can still feel that I could not participate by killing someone. I don't think that's sinful - I think that's part of our struggle as human beings to reach out and touch God.
> We are unable to reach the goal, to fathom the unfathomable -I believe our task is to always try.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> "The goodness of war"? Are you serious? I don't care if the Bible says so, or if God the Father and Jesus turned up in front of me and told me why. War is wrong. War is evil. War is a sin. War is NEVER good, and I'll take that up with God after I leave this life.


SS, you won't get the chance. Read your Bible. God led the Israelites into war (and others) and lead them to victory (more than once) after their thrice refusal to follow God's Word.

God sent his Son to earth to divide or separate the sinners from their sin, not to make the peace.

God drew his sword often and destroyed nations of people.

It is not for you (nor anyone) to tell God war is wrong, evil or a sin. You are the sinner, God is the Truth and the Light, Perfect and One.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> "The goodness of war"? Are you serious? I don't care if the Bible says so, or if God the Father and Jesus turned up in front of me and told me why. War is wrong. War is evil. War is a sin. War is NEVER good, and I'll take that up with God after I leave this life.


Then fighting the Nazis in WWII was evil? We do not live in a perfect world. Sometimes, the only solution to a great evil (Hitler was) is to utterly destroy it. When that evil is being perpetrated by a country, war, bad as it may be, is the only solution. England tried appeasing Hitler. Neville Chamberlain found out just how much truly totally evil people could not be trusted.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> "The goodness of war"? Are you serious? I don't care if the Bible says so, or if God the Father and Jesus turned up in front of me and told me why. War is wrong. War is evil. War is a sin. War is NEVER good, and I'll take that up with God after I leave this life.


I'm with you here, SS. The Bible has plenty to say about taking another's life:

Exodus 20:13: Thou shalt not kill.

Deuteronomy 5:17: Thou shalt not kill.

Matthew 5:21: Ye have heard that it was said by them of old time, Thou shalt not kill; and whosoever shall kill shall be in danger of the judgment.

Romans 13:9: For this, Thou shalt not commit adultery, Thou shalt not kill, Thou shalt not steal, Thou shalt not bear false witness, Thou shalt not covet; and if there be any other commandment, it is briefly comprehended in this saying, namely, Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> "The goodness of war"? Are you serious? I don't care if the Bible says so, or if God the Father and Jesus turned up in front of me and told me why. War is wrong. War is evil. War is a sin. War is NEVER good, and I'll take that up with God after I leave this life.


I struggle with it myself. I didn't mean that war is good. I meant the Biblical "righteousness" of war. Please try reading it with that change and see what I mean.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Why am I not surprised, that all four references susanmos2000 posted are one in the same even though she believes them to be evidence of "plenty of places in the Bible" that refer to war, the topic of discussion.

The above verses are about Murder, not War, which is a commandment believers were given!

Susan does understand the difference nor is able to post verses on actual war found throughout the Bible along with the meaning and purpose. 

These verses do not say anything about nor speak to the point of war. God led believers into war, was by their side and sometimes led believers to victory as he was with them in war. God destroyed nations and took up the sword himself; heck God destroyed the earth because His people didn't obey his words, so don't tell us God doesn't believe in war and defense.

I really wish those who know nothing about the Bible would stop trying to post as if they did.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Why am I not surprised, that all four references susanmos2000 posted are one in the same even though she believes them to be evidence of "plenty of places in the Bible" that refer to war, the topic of discussion.
> 
> The above verses are about Murder, not War, which is a commandment believers were given!
> 
> ...


The verses I quoted say nothing about murder--they state that one should not kill. Let me define the word for you:

kill 1 (kl)
v. killed, kill·ing, kills
v.tr.
1.
a. To put to death.
b. To deprive of life


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Ignorant die from lack of knowledge.http://biblehub.com/proverbs/10-21.htm


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

This argument makes me very glad I am free of religion. This nastiness in the name of Christianity reminds me why.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Knitpresentgifts,
> 
> I agree with you on all counts. She looks like a cow to me. It is the press that is building her up for their own reasons.


the press doesn't report the news for fear of making Obama look bad. They have to report on something so they choose celebrities and Michelle Obama. She makes t he cleaning lady at the end of Carol Burnett's show look like a fashionista.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> The verses I quoted say nothing about murder--they state that one should not kill. Let me define the word for you:
> 
> kill 1 (kl)
> v. killed, kill·ing, kills
> ...


You have no idea of what you write. Good Day!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

So disappointed. One of my favorite authors, Vince Flynn, died today at the age of 47. God rest his soul.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> This argument makes me very glad I am free of religion. This nastiness in the name of Christianity reminds me why.


Are you talking to me Anne?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> This argument makes me very glad I am free of religion. This nastiness in the name of Christianity reminds me why.


I do hope you like the company you keep.

The Libs and Progs are the only nasty people who post in this thread and none speak in the name of Christianity. They don't even know what Christianity means!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ignorant die from lack of knowledge.http://biblehub.com/proverbs/10-21.htm


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> The verses I quoted say nothing about murder--they state that one should not kill. Let me define the word for you:
> 
> kill 1 (kl)
> v. killed, kill·ing, kills
> ...


So, so ignorant Susan:

mur·der noun \ˈmər-dər\

Definition of MURDER

the *crime* of unlawfully killing a person especially with malice aforethought

Murder is not War which is the topic of present discussion.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

A stoney heart turns until flesh. http://www.spurgeon.org/sermons/0456.htm


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> The verses I quoted say nothing about murder--they state that one should not kill. Let me define the word for you:
> 
> kill 1 (kl)
> v. killed, kill·ing, kills
> ...


If you were correct, (you're not), why then is not every single, (hundreds of thousands, millions actually), American military members and those who kill in self-defense, any abortion doctor working within the law, from the beginning of our Nation not been tried and convicted of killing then? The US was founded by Judeo-Christian beliefs, including "thou shall not kill," which is against US law. So how bout it Susan?

Murder does not equate to War - different words/meanings/actions


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> the press doesn't report the news for fear of making Obama look bad. They have to report on something so they choose celebrities and Michelle Obama. She makes t he cleaning lady at the end of Carol Burnett's show look like a fashionista.


 :XD:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> "The goodness of war"? Are you serious? I don't care if the Bible says so, or if God the Father and Jesus turned up in front of me and told me why. War is wrong. War is evil. War is a sin. War is NEVER good, and I'll take that up with God after I leave this life. I already have a long list of things to take him to task for.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Are you talking to me Anne?


How could you think that? You have never been anything but friendly towards me, even though we both know we don't share beliefs. What I was talking about is the fighting among people who all believe in the same God. It's very sad. You are happy in your beliefs, and I would not dream of arguing with you. I'm sorry if you thought I was getting at you.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I know the scriptural reference, StitchDesigner. KPG, you don't get to speak for me. I turned the verses I quoted against you just as you twist your words around to attack people with. You didn't try to do anything good for me, you tried to bash ne over the head with your beliefs. This discussion will never end in anything good. I'm done with you.


knitpresentgifts said:


> StitchDesigner,
> I'll be brave and answer for her, "No, she does not."
> I tried and tried in S/O. Her heart has turned to stone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SS why did Jesus have to come to Earth and die for our sins if there is no hell? I don't understand.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Not to interrupt, Anne, but SeattleSoul does not believe in the same God as ALL others in this thread.

SS believes in some deity we do not.

All are in concert with our beliefs and God.

SS stands alone in her beliefs (damemary and susanmos2000 have posted their agreement and support of SS).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> How could you think that? You have never been anything but friendly towards me, even though we both know we don't share beliefs. What I was talking about is the fighting among people who all believe in the same God. It's very sad. You are happy in your beliefs, and I would not dream of arguing with you. I'm sorry if you thought I was getting at you.


I was just checking Anne. I don't want you to be disappointed in me. XXXXXX I didn't really but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> I already have a long list of things to take him{God} to task for.


Oh, Boy, wonder how that's going to work out for SS. :shock:


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was just checking Anne. I don't want you to be disappointed in me. XXXXXX


Phew. Right back at you. Just because we agree on practically nothing politically or religiously doesn't mean we can't be friends.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> I know the scriptural reference, StitchDesigner. KPG, you don't get to speak for me. I turned the verses I quoted against you just as you twist your words around to attack people with. You didn't try to do anything good for me, you tried to bash ne over the head with your beliefs. This discussion will never end in anything good. I'm done with you.


Proof is in our archived posts, isn't it SeattleSoul.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I didn't think you personally believed war is good. As a pacifist, I don't accept that war is good or that the Biblical righteousness of it can stand. I know members of the Society of Friends whose families disowned them for joining the Army in WWII. The Amish and Mennonites do not believe in going to war. There are precedents for pacifism in the rejection of war whether the Bible can explain its righteousness or not.


bonbf3 said:


> I struggle with it myself. I didn't mean that war is good. I meant the Biblical "righteousness" of war. Please try reading it with that change and see what I mean.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> Phew. Right back at you. Just because we agree on practically nothing politically or religiously doesn't mean we can't be friends.


I know. We are friends and nothing is going to change that! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> KPG, you don't get to speak for me. I'm done with you.


Forgive me, that's right, only you can speak for me. Duly noted and recorded in all your prior posts.

Thank goodness, you are done with me. Likewise, only prior by me.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Our sins in and of themselves are Hell enough without imagining there is a place called Hell where we might spend eternity.


Country Bumpkins said:


> SS why did Jesus have to come to Earth and die for our sins if there is no hell? I don't understand.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Our sins in and of themselves are Hell enough without imagining there is a place called Hell where we might spend eternity.


But Jesus died and took the keys of death and hell away from satan. I don't imagine it. It is in His word. Denying Jesus is the only way to spend eternity in hell. Not accepting Him is were the damnation is. I don't know why any would not accept Him as there are so many benefits. Living with the Father for eternity. Going to hell to spend eternity with satan and the demons is bad but the worst part is not being with the Father and knowing you will never be is the worse thing I could ever imagine. I would never want that for anyone. I love the Lord and would want the best for anyone . That is why I try to share Him with everyone. I don't mean to be pushy but when you have Joy you just want to share it. Even with strangers. Redemption is a free gift that anyone can accept. I am not just talking to you SS I am speaking to everyone.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not to interrupt, Anne, but SeattleSoul does not believe in the same God as ALL others in this thread.
> 
> SS believes in some deity we do not.
> 
> ...


I apologise for butting in. I was mistaken in my belief that you have the same God.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The truth is the Libs and Progs are jealous of our knowledge, interests, discussions, fellowship and Christian love for each other. Hence, the very reason they post here and follow us everywhere.


It isn't the fact SS and some of the other Libs are not Christian that makes them unwelcome here. It is the fact they come here pretending to be friends and Christians, then they go to Smoking to deride us as fundamentalist and for our conservative views.

The fact is that they are two-faced. Moreover, they make judgments about something they know little about. They don't even understand that Catholics, Protestants, Jews, and Muslims can be fundamentalist. That merely means that you adhere to what your religion teaches. Only Catholics and Protestants believe in Jesus as Lord. These folks are just creating their own set of beliefs. Jesus warned against that.

I am sorry that SS is such a deceitful person. The others are just lost and angry people, but God can work on their hearts and may yet teach them they need him. I pray that he does. However, we should not trust any of them. I won't dialogue with any of them.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I apologise for butting in. I was mistaken in my belief that you have the same God.


Unfortunately not. SS's god is one of her own making. When you know nothing about your god, choose not to learn about your god, and never act in your god's precepts, you have someone creating their own religious world, crazy as that is.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> The verses I quoted say nothing about murder--they state that one should not kill. Let me define the word for you:
> 
> kill 1 (kl)
> v. killed, kill·ing, kills
> ...


*In the original Hebrew* the word used means *MURDER!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Our sins in and of themselves are Hell enough without imagining there is a place called Hell where we might spend eternity.


Then you are already living in Hell with more to come. I pity you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I do hope you like the company you keep.
> 
> The Libs and Progs are the only nasty people who post in this thread and none speak in the name of Christianity. They don't even know what Christianity means!


You make a good point.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> How could you think that? You have never been anything but friendly towards me, even though we both know we don't share beliefs. What I was talking about is the fighting among people who all believe in the same God. It's very sad. You are happy in your beliefs, and I would not dream of arguing with you. I'm sorry if you thought I was getting at you.


Never mind.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Our sins in and of themselves are Hell enough without imagining there is a place called Hell where we might spend eternity.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Our sins in and of themselves are Hell enough without imagining there is a place called Hell where we might spend eternity.


Religion is more than man's imagination. We accept on faith what we can't completely understand. Complete understanding isn't necessary - and I believe is impossible.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I know the scriptural reference, StitchDesigner. KPG, you don't get to speak for me. I turned the verses I quoted against you just as you twist your words around to attack people with. You didn't try to do anything good for me, you tried to bash ne over the head with your beliefs. This discussion will never end in anything good. I'm done with you.


KPG, from her lips to God's ears


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Does this mean that evangelical Catholics are welcome here on Denim & Pearls , but not Jews? Just trying to understand your 'rules.'

FYI you don't make the rules around here anyway. And there is plenty of hypocrisy on the conservative side also.

Have a lovely day.



Knit crazy said:


> It isn't the fact SS and some of the other Libs are not Christian that makes them unwelcome here. It is the fact they come here pretending to be friends and Christians, then they go to Smoking to deride us as fundamentalist and for our conservative views.
> 
> The fact is that they are two-faced. Moreover, they make judgments about something they know little about. They don't even understand that Catholics, Protestants, Jews, and Muslims can be fundamentalist. That merely means that you adhere to what your religion teaches. Only Catholics and Protestants believe in Jesus as Lord. These folks are just creating their own set of beliefs. Jesus warned against that.
> 
> I am sorry that SS is such a deceitful person. The others are just lost and angry people, but God can work on their hearts and may yet teach them they need him. I pray that he does. However, we should not trust any of them. I won't dialogue with any of them.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

No one here has to believe in God at all. If you don't agree with us politically or spiritually or seek friendship, why would you be here? We will never become angry, mean people like you. You might be converted here if you hang around, and we know you don't want to have that happen.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

SeattleSoul: truth be told I've been cleaning my shower and these words came to me. I believe they are meant for you. 

Although many here have given up on trying to tell you God's Word, including me, I must post this final message. Because you have posted you are seeking to become a Catholic and a Christian, I tell you this. I believe God uses ordinary people, like me, to share the Good News. 

These are not my words, they are God's message to you, through me, I'm just a vessel; please listen to God, not me saying;

You matter to God. He made you significant. God invites you to be someone beyond anything you could ever imagine. God sent his Son to walk among us. When Jesus ascended to Heaven in the form of Man and the Holy Spirit, he said, "I am with you always."

Jesus is your Hope, the Truth and the only way to everlasting Life. Jesus is everyone's hope and security in the face of fear if they seek Him. Remember the Christmas story of his coming and His Crucification and Him taking away your sins.

Do not be afraid, do not deny Him, do not deny the Bible and all its teachings. He will be your internal peace, and your ultimate Redeemer. In what you say is your "Hell on Earth", Jesus is your Deliverance and escape. The way in the walk of a Christian is not easy or without strife.



In the words of my church elder, who I shall not name, but give credit for his words;

"Find yourself loved. Find yourself significant. Find yourself hopeful. Because Jesus came for you."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Does this mean that evangelical Catholics are welcome here on Denim & Pearls , but not Jews? Just trying to understand your 'rules.'
> 
> FYI you don't make the rules around here anyway. And there is plenty of hypocrisy on the conservative side also.
> 
> Have a lovely day.


People who can communicate in a friendly manner - without being hostile - are welcome on this post.

People who stir up trouble will find like-minded folks on Smoking and Obamacare. Not here.

The choice is up to the individual.

If you're nice, you're welcome. If you're not nice, you're not welcome.

Of course, anyone can post on here. Not welcome just means we're not happy to have you (hostiles) and will try not to engage in arguments with you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lovely post to Seattle Soul, KPG.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> SS, you won't get the chance. Read your Bible. God led the Israelites into war (and others) and lead them to victory (more than once) after their thrice refusal to follow God's Word.
> 
> God sent his Son to earth to divide or separate the sinners from their sin, not to make the peace.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
You quote nothing but satanic behavior. Draw the sword and destroy nations? Now I get it, Bush's reason for going to War
and you supporting such dastardly deeds. Now I wish there was a Hell.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> SeattleSoul: truth be told I've been cleaning my shower and these words came to me. I believe they are meant for you.
> 
> Although many here have given up on trying to tell you God's Word, including me, I must post this final message. Because you have posted you are seeking to become a Catholic and a Christian, I tell you this. I believe God uses ordinary people, like me, to share the Good News.
> 
> ...


knitpresengifts
Some real pompous people you hang around with "find yourself significant".


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresengifts
> Some real pompous people you hang around with "find yourself significant".


So you are insignificant? Not news to me


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresengifts
> Some real pompous people you hang around with "find yourself significant".


Huckleberry, In a word - leave.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> It isn't the fact SS and some of the other Libs are not Christian that makes them unwelcome here. It is the fact they come here pretending to be friends and Christians, then they go to Smoking to deride us as fundamentalist and for our conservative views.
> 
> The fact is that they are two-faced. Moreover, they make judgments about something they know little about. They don't even understand that Catholics, Protestants, Jews, and Muslims can be fundamentalist. That merely means that you adhere to what your religion teaches. Only Catholics and Protestants believe in Jesus as Lord. These folks are just creating their own set of beliefs. Jesus warned against that.
> 
> I am sorry that SS is such a deceitful person. The others are just lost and angry people, but God can work on their hearts and may yet teach them they need him. I pray that he does. However, we should not trust any of them. I won't dialogue with any of them.


Knit crazy
Like to inform you that many of us have found the way, the truth and life and are enjoying all of it now and to the fullest. Life is good and we fear no more. We had a reality check of sorts. Nothing wrong with what you accept for yourself, just try not to convert us, we are converted.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> Like to inform you that many of us have found the way, the truth and life and are enjoying all of it now and to the fullest.Life is good and we fear no more. We had a reality check of sorts.


That's good news. So now you can go back to the other sites.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> So you are insignificant? Not news to me


lovethelake
Thank you for the elevation. I shall put it on a pedestal.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I apologise for butting in. I was mistaken in my belief that you have the same God.


aw9358
Actually I have been wondering who their God is. Their description fits none I have been educated about.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Lovely post to Seattle Soul, KPG.


Yes, great post. Thank you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Let's have this at our pool party.http://lalabliss.blogspot.jp/2012/05/almond-joy-pie.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Almost forgot to tell everyone about what happened today. My 10yo gs was here today. We went to pick wild blackberries. We were being so careful to watch for snakes. We had gotten to the end of the road. We found the biggest berries just as I stepped in a fire ant hill a baby deer with spots jumped out of the bushes and I let out a yell. lol Scared my gs. He almost took off running. lol It was so cute. Wonder where it's mama was? We had enough berries for a smoothies.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

When?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, great post. Thank you.


Well, thanks but God's Words once again fell on deaf ears and stone hearts. Lots of folks will have the all-expenses paid journey to and tour of Hell, but not my problem nor my itinerary.

Peace be with You!

Now, about my Hazmat suit - its a tall, will that work for you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> When?


When what? lol


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Read SS's posts on Smoking about Christians. She is not truthful here. She is also not a Christian. She thinks the Bible is hooey and that there is no Hell.


Yes, I really got a huge laugh when she said she is quite the professor! Good golly what a joke! Who is on first? Does she pitch or catch? Ride a bike to work or bring her lunch? Really funny as somewhere she said she quit school at 16 to live with an older man, then was married to a man who,had 5 children, but they don't see her after the divorce, lives with her mother, says she is broke, but says she will travel after her mom is dead?

Also she had an abotrion as it was not a good time to have a child, and last but not least, is studying to become a catholic!

Wow, no wonder S & O people love/hate her. She really has no home nor true friends on KP. Never shows anything knitted/crocheted or crafts!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> No one here has to believe in God at all. If you don't agree with us politically or spiritually or seek friendship, why would you be here? We will never become angry, mean people like you. You might be converted here if you hang around, and we know you don't want to have that happen.


Knit crazy
We have had a conversion.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I really got a huge laugh when she said she is quite the professor! Good golly what a joke! Who is on first? Does she pitch or catch? Ride a bike to work or bring her lunch? Really funny as somewhere she said she quit school at 16 to live with an older man, then was married to a man who,had 5 children, but they don't see her after the divorce, lives with her mother, says she is broke, but says she will travel after her mom is dead?
> 
> Also she had an abotrion as it was not a good time to have a child, and last but not least, is studying to become a catholic!
> 
> Wow, no wonder S & O people love/hate her. She really has no home nor true friends on KP. Never shows anything knitted/crocheted or crafts!


Janeway
Your Christian mis-behavior is remarkable. If I were you I would move from the Glass House.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> This argument makes me very glad I am free of religion. This nastiness in the name of Christianity reminds me why.


Yes, I know you are without religion as when you started a site about me because I thought you were someone else! What do you call yourself since you don't have any religion?

Why are you on this site anyway as you should return to L.O.L.L or S & O with the other non-religious people. There you can be hateful to them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Janeway
> Your Christian mis-behavior is remarkable. If I were you I would move from the Glass House.


I wouldn't throw any rocks if I were you! You are the misbehaving one!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Yes, I know you are without religion as when you started a site about me because I thought you were someone else! What do you call yourself since you don't have any religion?
> 
> Why are you on this site anyway as you should return to L.O.L.L or S & O with the other non-religious people. There you can be hateful to them.


I wonder if they believe, "There are no Atheists in Foxholes."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> You quote nothing but satanic behavior. Draw the sword and destroy nations? Now I get it, Bush's reason for going to War
> and you supporting such dastardly deeds. Now I wish there was a Hell.


It would be better if you were quiet, Huckleberry.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Well, this I found interesting (SS should be pleased). 

by JOHN NOLTE 19 Jun 2013, 1:12 PM PDT 

President Obama wasn't kidding in March of 2012 when he told then-Russian president Dmitry Medvedev that he would have "more flexibility" after the election. We got a chilling look at what Obama meant by that during a speech in Northern Ireland for the G8 Summit when he declared religious schools divisive:
If towns remain dividedif Catholics have their schools and buildings and Protestants have theirs, if we cant see ourselves in one another and fear or resentment are allowed to hardenthat too encourages division and discourages cooperation.

Note that Obama singles out Catholic and Protestant schools, and not Islamic schools.
Leftists like Obama loath parochial schools because they put children outside of the reach of government. The left sees public schools as breeding groundsthe place where they can insert themselves into their favorite spot: between parent and child.

It is all about influencing our kidsBorging them into conformity in an environment void of Bibles and trans-fat but loaded with condoms and victimhood.

Obama declaring parochial schools divisive was no accident. It was part of a prepared speech. This is what he really feels, and you can bet that it is the beginning of a PR assault his minions will eagerly pick up as a "discussion worth having."

The endgame with almost everything involving the left is to dismantle, undermine, and toxify the Church.

This is just one more piece of the puzzle being moved into place by a president never vetted by the media and enjoying the "flexibility" of not having to face another election.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Let's have this at our pool party.http://lalabliss.blogspot.jp/2012/05/almond-joy-pie.html


Oh - yes. And she said for Mounds Pie, leave out the almonds and use dark chocolate.

I say - there will be lots of ladies - how about one Almond Joy Pie and one Mounds Pie???? I can almost taste the coconut!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

TEA PARTY RALLY MAY HAVE DRAWN BIGGER CROWD THAN OBAMA SPEECH IN BERLIN

by MICHAEL PATRICK LEAHY 19 Jun 2013, 12:52 PM PDT

When Barack Obama gave a speech in Berlin in 2008, he drew a crowd of 200,000. Wednesday's speech at Berlin's Brandenburg Gate was a little less popular. White House pool reporter Elmar Jakobs estimated the crowd at only 4,500.

Obama's Berlin crowd may also have been smaller than the crowd of several thousand who turned out for the Tea Party Patriots' 'Audit the IRS' rally and for a rally against the immigration bill held at the Capitol on Wednesday. 

One unofficial estimate put the crowd size at 7,000 to 10,000 at its peak. Both rallies lasted several hours.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Almost forgot to tell everyone about what happened today. My 10yo gs was here today. We went to pick wild blackberries. We were being so careful to watch for snakes. We had gotten to the end of the road. We found the biggest berries just as I stepped in a fire ant hill a baby deer with spots jumped out of the bushes and I let out a yell. lol Scared my gs. He almost took off running. lol It was so cute. Wonder where it's mama was? We had enough berries for a smoothies.


 I can just picture that! And then smoothies at home for a treat. What fun!

(No fire ant stings, I hope. My one daughter is deathly allergic to them - went into anaphylactic shock at age 12. Boy, that was a life-changing experience for this momma. I still plan to remind her to bring her epipen to the beach, even though she's a chemical engineer, 35 years old, married, and has 5 kids. She's really pretty responsible, but she's the baby - so I MUST remind her. She does NOT like it but soon, when her kids are a little older, she'll understand better.)


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Lovely post to Seattle Soul, KPG.


I agree. Considering SS's nastiness toward you, you are exceedingly kind and a good Christian to try to save her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> TEA PARTY RALLY MAY HAVE DRAWN BIGGER CROWD THAN OBAMA SPEECH IN BERLIN
> 
> by MICHAEL PATRICK LEAHY 19 Jun 2013, 12:52 PM PDT
> 
> ...


Everyone is seeing that the American emperor has no clothes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I can just picture that! And then smoothies at home for a treat. What fun!
> 
> (No fire ant stings, I hope. My one daughter is deathly allergic to them - went into anaphylactic shock at age 12. Boy, that was a life-changing experience for this momma. I still plan to remind her to bring her epipen to the beach, even though she's a chemical engineer, 35 years old, married, and has 5 kids. She's really pretty responsible, but she's the baby - so I MUST remind her. She does NOT like it but soon, when her kids are a little older, she'll understand better.)


Only 1 sting Bonnie. I don't blame you for reminding your daughter. Our babies are still our babies. Thank God your daughter didn't die. That is so scary! Yes she will understand it soon enough. My son has caught on now that his oldest is 19. I was warning my gs about how much the ants hurt. My dh took me out on a highway in town to cut down wild red berries for Christmas about 10 years ago. He kept saying I was going to get snake bit. It was so warm that year. I stepped in a bed of ants and started jumping and screaming. He thought I had gotten snake bit. I tore my pants off and started running around in circles. I had ants on me all the way home. They are nasty stings. It takes almost 3 weeks of hurting and itching to be rid of them. Only if you pop all the blisters.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Everyone is seeing that the American emperor has no clothes.


On the contrary--NBC New York listed him as one of the ten best-dressed Presidents in our nation's history.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> So you are insignificant? Not news to me


Huckleberry is unhinged. She is not making any sense at all? Do you think she's inebriated?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> On the contrary--NBC New York listed him as one of the ten best-dressed Presidents in our nation's history.


Sure, and a President who needs to leave town and speak to Irish and Germany citizens because no one in the USA is interested in what he says. He didn't get much of a crowd overseas either.

But, he probably looked good behind his tellyprompter.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Huckleberry is unhinged. She is not making any sense at all? Do you think she's inebriated?


 :XD: If yes, its a permanent state.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Been reading those ugly quotes on SM & OB. Thought it is against KP rules to copy & paste from another site & put the words on KP.

Freedom Fries has gone rogue & I do not know why KP's Administration allows the breach.

Freedon in my opinion has threatened to DEAL with Lovethelake in real life. I will send her a PM to report this person to her local police & use KP quotes as evidence.

It is past time for KP's Administration to act about this situation.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> On the contrary--NBC New York listed him as one of the ten best-dressed Presidents in our nation's history.


That's all he is - an empty suit. He's worthless.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://www.facebook.com/evangelistreinhardbonnke Any one heard of this Evangelist? He is Awesome! Thousands walk and come to his services. They stand for hours to hear him speak. People are healed in his services . I would love to see him. "My church cannot save me and your church cannot save you. This is because no church died for us. No pope, no bishop, no pastor, no evangelist can save us, because none of them died for us. But here is the name of the one who did die for us. It is JESUS! JESUS! JESUS! Only Jesus saves! God bless you". REINHARD BONNKE


Thanks for the link CB; I haven't heard of him but have googled some other sites for more info


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

It has been determined that Syria used chemical weapons against its own people. And where did they get the chemical weapons? Do you remember, during the Iraq War, when they saw trucks being moved and suspected the WMD were being moved into Syria? WMD - now? Years later. Do I have that right?

If I do, it shows that truth always reveals itself in the end.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Only 1 sting Bonnie. I don't blame you for reminding your daughter. Our babies are still our babies. Thank God your daughter didn't die. That is so scary! Yes she will understand it soon enough. My son has caught on now that his oldest is 19. I was warning my gs about how much the ants hurt. My dh took me out on a highway in town to cut down wild red berries for Christmas about 10 years ago. He kept saying I was going to get snake bit. It was so warm that year. I stepped in a bed of ants and started jumping and screaming. He thought I had gotten snake bit. I tore my pants off and started running around in circles. I had ants on me all the way home. They are nasty stings. It takes almost 3 weeks of hurting and itching to be rid of them. Only if you pop all the blisters.


Yes, they are nasty. Worse than mosquitoes by far. I'm glad you escaped with just one sting. 
That was a nasty Christmas surprise you got that warm winter! That would have been scary - they move so darn fast - can be up your leg before you know it. Just talking about it makes me feel creepy.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Been reading those ugly quotes on SM & OB. Thought it is against KP rules to copy & paste from another site & put the words on KP.
> 
> Freedom Fries has gone rogue & I do not know why KP's Administration allows the breach.
> 
> ...


I agree. On Rav, Freedom Fries cannot post as she wishes, as the Mods of each group have the ability to ban and/or eliminate her from posting in the group from where she is stalking and lifting posts to copy/paste here.

What a weak individual who tattles on others for attention. Who the heck cares? I only read what I wish to read here on KP. I could not care less about what someone else said in a conversation I have no context or participation in between folks I don't even know.

FF's antics are weak, of no value and stupid. She is a fool.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I agree. On Rav, Freedom Fries cannot post as she wishes, as the Mods of each group have the ability to ban and/or eliminate her from posting in the group from where she is stalking and lifting posts to copy/paste here.
> 
> What a weak individual who tattles on others for attention. Who the heck cares? I only read what I wish to read here on KP. I could not care less about what someone else said in a conversation I have no context or participation in between folks I don't even know.
> 
> FF's antics are weak, of no value and stupid. She acts and is the fool.


I read FF's threatening posts a while back, and I think it's time for some kind of action. I hope administration does something.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a good song for todays attack.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the link CB; I haven't heard of him but have googled some other sites for more info


You will love him. He is my favorite. He draws thousands of people where ever he goes. When I have seen him on tv I am breathless watching all that God is doing. He was born in Germany.  Misssionary to Africa.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I was a kid, I helped my dad cut firewood in the woods. I sat down on a dead piece of wood. I quickly got up and took off all my clothes. The wood was the home of some kind of ants. I didn't care what kind.


Lol you would know if they were fire ants. They feel like fire.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I believe you are correct. There was quite a convoy of trucks just before the US invaded Iraq.


I thought so. So - there actually WERE weapons of mass destruction. Gee - that changes a lot. I guess we'll hear lots of apologies about the demonization of George Bush. But - let's not hold our breath!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> When I was a kid, I helped my dad cut firewood in the woods. I sat down on a dead piece of wood. I quickly got up and took off all my clothes. The wood was the home of some kind of ants. I didn't care what kind.


I wouldn't care either!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is a good song for todays attack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Time to call it a day. Good night, everybody.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> On the contrary--NBC New York listed him as one of the ten best-dressed Presidents in our nation's history.


susanmos2000
Sorry Susan facts are to be ignored by these folks. Some mysterious order. By the way only some right wing british press aired negative reports re. the First Family in Europe the rest were very enthusiastic. Just watched BBC London they reported that the heat in Germany is such that it is a health hazard. Warnings went out to stay home and stay cool. Waiting to hear some reports from some fellow stooges here who have connections somewhere in europe if I remember right.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> Sorry Susan facts are to be ignored by these folks. Some mysterious order. By the way only some right wing british press aired negative reports re. the First Family in Europe the rest were very enthusiastic. Just watched BBC London they reported that the heat in Germany is such that it is a health hazard. Warnings went out to stay home and stay cool. Waiting to hear some reports from some fellow stooges here who have connections somewhere in europe if I remember right.


That's right, Susan and Huckleberry. Our minds are closed. Give up. Go on home - it's time to go to sleep.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> So disappointed. One of my favorite authors, Vince Flynn, died today at the age of 47. God rest his soul.


I'm not familiar with him KPG - what did he write about?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway, you're laughing about the scrambled eggs you made out of things I told you about myself. Those eggs couldn't be any more scrambled. You did a great job of that! Since I am still an absent minded professor emeritus, I'll probably forget what you've said here, but remember it at some odd moment when I'm doddering along.

Warning, readers of Jane's message: It's edible but makes no sense. You will end up filled with confused calories and a bad case of gas.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not familiar with him KPG - what did he write about?


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/06/19/best-selling-author


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I believe you are correct. There was quite a convoy of trucks just before the US invaded Iraq.


joeysomma
Here we go again.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not familiar with him KPG - what did he write about?


He wrote a series of novels (political thrillers) about a CIA counterterrorist agent, Mitch Rapp. There are probably a dozen or so books in that series. I read them in order and loved the character Mitch who developed. Many of the books were based on real-life terrorist attacks and events and told about the inner workings of Washington, D.C.

I'm a civics junkie - what can I say.

Vince died of prostate cancer at only 47.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> SeattleSoul: truth be told I've been cleaning my shower and these words came to me. I believe they are meant for you.
> 
> Although many here have given up on trying to tell you God's Word, including me, I must post this final message. Because you have posted you are seeking to become a Catholic and a Christian, I tell you this. I believe God uses ordinary people, like me, to share the Good News.
> 
> ...


KPG you've captured God's message for us - He will always offer us opportunities to come to Him


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Let's have this at our pool party.http://lalabliss.blogspot.jp/2012/05/almond-joy-pie.html


looks delicious


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://hopefaithlove.com/whitney-houston-and-cece-winans-sing-his-praises/ This is great. Poor Whitney threw her life away. She had a wonderful voice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Only 1 sting Bonnie. I don't blame you for reminding your daughter. Our babies are still our babies. Thank God your daughter didn't die. That is so scary! Yes she will understand it soon enough. My son has caught on now that his oldest is 19. I was warning my gs about how much the ants hurt. My dh took me out on a highway in town to cut down wild red berries for Christmas about 10 years ago. He kept saying I was going to get snake bit. It was so warm that year. I stepped in a bed of ants and started jumping and screaming. He thought I had gotten snake bit. I tore my pants off and started running around in circles. I had ants on me all the way home. They are nasty stings. It takes almost 3 weeks of hurting and itching to be rid of them. Only if you pop all the blisters.


Horrible experiences for both of you Bonnie & CB and I understand parents never stop worrying about their kids - my mom still reminds us to be careful and we always have to phone to let them know we made it home safely after visiting them.

We have little red ants that bite but I don't think they're fire ants.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I read FF's threatening posts a while back, and I think it's time for some kind of action. I hope administration does something.


I think FF is the worst example of a bully - she seems to have some sort of personal grudge against lovethelake and rather than deal with it directly is sneaking around both sites. Then there is the hypocrisy of her fan club on Smoking


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think FF is the worst example of a bully - she seems to have some sort of personal grudge against lovethelake and rather than deal with it directly is sneaking around both sites. Then there is the hypocrisy of her fan club on Smoking


Plus all the mockery of God. Shame they do that. One day they are going to regret it. Too late then. I feel bad for them too. I would never want anyone to go to hell but they are determined to go there. Even happy about it. :-(


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...there they go again. Repeating the same old myths hoping someone (besides themselves) will believe them. >>>



bonbf3 said:


> I thought so. So - there actually WERE weapons of mass destruction. Gee - that changes a lot. I guess we'll hear lots of apologies about the demonization of George Bush. But - let's not hold our breath!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> He wrote a series of novels (political thrillers) about a CIA counterterrorist agent, Mitch Rapp. There are probably a dozen or so books in that series. I read them in order and loved the character Mitch who developed. Many of the books were based on real-life terrorist attacks and events and told about the inner workings of Washington, D.C.
> 
> I'm a civics junkie - what can I say.
> 
> Vince died of prostate cancer at only 47.


I like reading suspense thrillers so will keep an eye open for his books. Did you read any Robert Ludlum back in the 80's?

Civics junkie is a good thing - wish more people were


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

There goes damemary, acting immature again with the whispering. Can't you picture her on the school yard in the little short dress and pigtails whispering to another little girl and spreading gossip?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> There goes damemary, acting immature again with the whispering. Can't you picture her on the school yard in the little short dress and pigtails whispering to another little girl and spreading gossip?


My kids are home from Florida. They wanted me to ask you if the down town has all the shops in the old houses. When they were little I always drug them thru all of them. Bayuo Country Store was my favorite one.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huck & Susan. You're correct. My sister is in Germany and she reported the extreme heat. Many people were advised not to attend the President's speech in person. Expect to see the numbers who watched on TV to be very high.

Europeans pay very high electric and water rates. They are very frugal with usage. For example, they heat small amounts of water for a single shower. Air conditioning is almost unknown in private homes. Even the trains depend on open windows for cooling. They think Americans are wasteful.



Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> Sorry Susan facts are to be ignored by these folks. Some mysterious order. By the way only some right wing british press aired negative reports re. the First Family in Europe the rest were very enthusiastic. Just watched BBC London they reported that the heat in Germany is such that it is a health hazard. Warnings went out to stay home and stay cool. Waiting to hear some reports from some fellow stooges here who have connections somewhere in europe if I remember right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My kids are home from Florida. They wanted me to ask you if the down town has all the shops in the old houses. When they were little I always drug them thru all of them. Bayuo Country Store was my favorite one.


They by passed Pensacola.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What does civics have to do with fiction? Never mind. I just realized the context.



west coast kitty said:


> I like reading suspense thrillers so will keep an eye open for his books. Did you read any Robert Ludlum back in the 80's?
> 
> Civics junkie is a good thing - wish more people were


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

damemary said:


> Huck & Susan. You're correct. My sister is in Germany and she reported the extreme heat. Many people were advised not to attend the President's speech in person. Expect to see the numbers who watched on TV to be very high.
> 
> Europeans pay very high electric and water rates. They are very frugal with usage. For example, they heat small amounts of water for a single shower. Air conditioning is almost unknown in private homes. Even the trains depend on open windows for cooling. They think Americans are wasteful.


who cares? not me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Plus all the mockery of God. Shame they do that. One day they are going to regret it. Too late then. I feel bad for them too. I would never want anyone to go to hell but they are determined to go there. Even happy about it. :-(


There are some very unhappy and unhealthy souls posting those comments. They try so hard to look for fault in others to justify their views. I'm grateful that God keeps the door open for all of his children and gives us so many paths to reach Him. I'll pray that they eventually find one of those paths.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<I am whispering the truth. Does that bother you?>>>



StitchDesigner said:


> There goes damemary, acting immature again with the whispering. Can't you picture her on the school yard in the little short dress and pigtails whispering to another little girl and spreading gossip?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Me too kitty. They are embarrassing themselves right now. I They will still be bowing right along with us one day. Like it or not. But is will be too late for them. No one knows what tomorrow brings. Could be too late tomorrow.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Me too kitty. They are embarrassing themselves right now. I They will still be bowing right along with us one day. Like it or not. But is will be too late for them. No one knows what tomorrow brings. Could be too late tomorrow.


Oh well, they are who they are. Don't let them rent space in your head.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> There goes damemary, acting immature again with the whispering. Can't you picture her on the school yard in the little short dress and pigtails whispering to another little girl and spreading gossip?


She doesn't have better things to do than talk to herself evidently.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I think FF is the worst example of a bully - she seems to have some sort of personal grudge against lovethelake and rather than deal with it directly is sneaking around both sites. Then there is the hypocrisy of her fan club on Smoking


I think every time each of us writes a post in this thread, we should immediately copy/paste it verbatim onto the L. O. L. L. thread since the Libs use that same technique on this thread.

What do you all think. Shall we share the wealth and us around?

Nah, on second thought, we shouldn't lower ourselves to their immature level.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Plus all the mockery of God. Shame they do that. One day they are going to regret it. Too late then. I feel bad for them too. I would never want anyone to go to hell but they are determined to go there. Even happy about it. :-(


They've all bought their one-way ticket, but I don't think they'll enjoy the heat and view. :evil:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It is recommended to skip matters beyond your interest rather than comment on them. fyi



Country Bumpkins said:


> who cares? not me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I like reading suspense thrillers so will keep an eye open for his books. Did you read any Robert Ludlum back in the 80's?
> 
> Civics junkie is a good thing - wish more people were


OK, how to politely say I was too young in the 80's to care or know about civics? :-D Of course, I could search that author out now that I know his name. I've probably read some of his books but don't remember because his name sounds very familiar.

I've always loved to read. Where I grew up we had the "book mobile" which was a library on wheels that rolled through the neighborhood each week. Did they have that where you are from? I LOVED the book mobile even more than the Ice Cream Man. Wow, such great memories you brought forth.  I learned to love reading and ice cream and still love both today.

I have a decent memory but don't remember the details of a book, TV show or movie shortly after absorbing it. I've always been that way, I guess I don't pay much attention to the entertainment stuff.

Kids today do not enjoy reading for entertainment. I believe it is one of the failures of the family unit and the education of society today and part of the dumbing down of America.

You may know our Former First Lady, Laura Bush, was/is a proponent for reading as she was a former librarian and a beautiful person.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> It is recommended to skip matters beyond your interest rather than comment on them. fyi


damemary LOVES you CB, and apparently me too!!!!

She comments on most things you, the good members of this thread and I say, as she is very interested in everything we all have to say.

We should stand proud that the dame doesn't skip over our posts and finds them of great interest! She is learning from us.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> He wrote a series of novels (political thrillers) about a CIA counterterrorist agent, Mitch Rapp. There are probably a dozen or so books in that series. I read them in order and loved the character Mitch who developed. Many of the books were based on real-life terrorist attacks and events and told about the inner workings of Washington, D.C.
> 
> I'm a civics junkie - what can I say.
> 
> Vince died of prostate cancer at only 47.


Sad - three young children. Very unusual - prostate cancer at such a young age.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://hopefaithlove.com/whitney-houston-and-cece-winans-sing-his-praises/ This is great. Poor Whitney threw her life away. She had a wonderful voice.


agree.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Horrible experiences for both of you Bonnie & CB and I understand parents never stop worrying about their kids - my mom still reminds us to be careful and we always have to phone to let them know we made it home safely after visiting them.
> 
> We have little red ants that bite but I don't think they're fire ants.


Two problems that made it a bit hard - schools were not very aware of these kinds of allergies, had to notify new teachers every quarter in high school, AND our daughter is very adventurous. She got stung at 12, went on to join Explore Scouts, go hiking, backpacking, spelunking, rappelling. She must have gotten that spirit from my husband - certainly not from me. I am not brave.

She's still very adventurous - 5 kids!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Sad - three young children. Very unusual - prostate cancer at such a young age.


I know, he seemed to be a great guy. I saw him on Fox news and at an televised event and I liked what I heard from him. I think he was diagnosed only a couple of years ago.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> agree.


Yes, another soul lost to drugs. What a shame and waste of a life.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey KPG, I don't remember if I told you about this shawl that I am knitting. I have already knitted 168 rows. I was to end up with 437 stitches on my needles after row 168, I think I have 438. So if I am right, I will just knit two together. So all I have to do is 6 more rows and the bind off. Hopefully I can get to it this afternoon, wash it and block it. If not today, then tomorrow.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Sad - three young children. Very unusual - prostate cancer at such a young age.


So sad. Love Vince Flynn's novels. He must have knowledge of the CIA to make them so real. They say most men will get prostrate cancer if they live long enough, but some cases are virulent and move quickly. Most are slow acting and treatable.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hey KPG, I don't remember if I told you about this shawl that I am knitting. I have already knitted 168 rows. I was to end up with 437 stitches on my needles after row 168, I think I have 438. So if I am right, I will just knit two together. So all I have to do is 6 more rows and the bind off. Hopefully I can get to it this afternoon, wash it and block it. If not today, then tomorrow.


What!!!!!! That's a lot of stitches. It must be on a circular needle, correct? A reeeaaaaallllllly long one at that. I don't like that many stitches because I'd regularly lose count and have to spend more time counting than knitting.

Good for you, that will be a huge success.

I tried a neck cowl with short rows last night. Took me four tries to get it down, and I'm still not sure I did it correctly.

Would love to see your finished project.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> So sad. Love Vince Flynn's novels. He must have knowledge of the CIA to make them so real. They say most men will get prostrate cancer if they live long enough, but some cases are virulent and move quickly. Most are slow acting and treatable.


Did I read in his bio that he served in the agencies, or just spent lots of time with those who did in order to write so accurately?

I read through his series about a year ago getting the books in order of being written from my library.

I think there is one final book I've not yet read.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hey KPG, I don't remember if I told you about this shawl that I am knitting. I have already knitted 168 rows. I was to end up with 437 stitches on my needles after row 168, I think I have 438. So if I am right, I will just knit two together. So all I have to do is 6 more rows and the bind off. Hopefully I can get to it this afternoon, wash it and block it. If not today, then tomorrow.


Send us a picture when you are done. I am still working on a shrug. Also, have nearly finished a purse for my daughter knit with nylon crochet thread. I get sore fingers working with that stuff. That makes even knitting regular yarn harder. I tried to get a few rows done on the shrug last night and couldn't get good tension. I have put off finishing the purse until my hands heal.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> There goes damemary, acting immature again with the whispering. Can't you picture her on the school yard in the little short dress and pigtails whispering to another little girl and spreading gossip?


damemary
I think that picture given of you is adorable.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> who cares? not me.


damary
Thank you, we care.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Oh well, they are who they are. Don't let them rent space in your head.


lovethelake
We would rather live in a tent then renting some of those spaces.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm teaching my gd to crochet. She's 8. She's right-handed and I'm left, so it ws a little challenge. Not for her - for me - trying to switch the directions. I have no sense of direction, and that even transfers to describing how the yarn is wrapped around the fingers!

So - I've been trying to learn to crochet right-handed. I knit right-handed - thought it wouldn't be too hard. It was! The surprising things was that I had as much trouble getting my left hand to work as I did my right. It's all in the motions - first day my stitches were as tight as Sarah's! Tighter even - more like little knots! 

My brain must have done some work on its own while I was asleep because the next day was easier. Still fifty times harder than lefty for me.

Just chatting with friends about nothing very important - but it is an interesting challenge.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, how to politely say I was too young in the 80's to care or know about civics? :-D Of course, I could search that author out now that I know his name. I've probably read some of his books but don't remember because his name sounds very familiar.
> 
> I've always loved to read. Where I grew up we had the "book mobile" which was a library on wheels that rolled through the neighborhood each week. Did they have that where you are from? I LOVED the book mobile even more than the Ice Cream Man. Wow, such great memories you brought forth.  I learned to love reading and ice cream and still love both today.
> 
> ...


knitpresentgifts
"Too young in the 80s" but you enjoyed book mobiles and Ice Cream man? Both cannot be correct or the place you lived marched on much slower than the rest of the towns/cities.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> We would rather live in a tent then renting some of those spaces.


If you don't want to be here, then *GO AWAY!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> "Too young in the 80s" but you enjoyed book mobiles and Ice Cream man? Both cannot be correct or the place you lived marched on much slower than the rest of the towns/cities.


You turn everything into an argument, don't you, Huck? Why?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> They've all bought their one-way ticket, but I don't think they'll enjoy the heat and view. :evil:


knitpresentgifts
We know exactly where we are going, to where we came from while you are speculating.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> We would rather live in a tent then renting some of those spaces.





StitchDesigner said:


> If you don't want to be here, then *GO AWAY!!!!!!!!!*


That's it!!!! She was one of the idiots who "occupied" some tent some place for no reason after drinking the Occupy Kool-Aid.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, how to politely say I was too young in the 80's to care or know about civics? :-D Of course, I could search that author out now that I know his name. I've probably read some of his books but don't remember because his name sounds very familiar.
> 
> I've always loved to read. Where I grew up we had the "book mobile" which was a library on wheels that rolled through the neighborhood each week. Did they have that where you are from? I LOVED the book mobile even more than the Ice Cream Man. Wow, such great memories you brought forth.  I learned to love reading and ice cream and still love both today.
> 
> ...


What great memories, KPG - I also LOVED the bookmobile. It came - I think once a week - like fantasyland with all those books!

And the "popsicle man." Good Humors, cherry popsicles, and my mom's favorite that became mine - Toasted Almond. Can't find those now. We'd hear the bell and run outside shouting, "Wait a minute! Wait a minute!" He'd stop and wait while we got our nickels and dimes. Couldn't always get the Good Humor because it was a dime! Could only get the nickel popsicle. Our "popsicle man" was so nice. We all loved him. BAck in the day when you weren't afraid of everybody.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> "Too young in the 80s" but you enjoyed book mobiles and Ice Cream man? Both cannot be correct or the place you lived marched on much slower than the rest of the towns/cities.


The sum of your lack of knowledge is staggering! Not everywhere or everyone has your lack of experience. In Pensacola we still have a Bookmobile and we still have Ice Cream trucks coming through the neighborhoods. It has *NOTHING* to do with moving at a slower pace. (Is this slow enough for you to grasp?) It has everything to do with serving the community and having a job. But since you sound like a welfare handout recipient, I guess you can't fathom that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all not good here, hanging on and don't feel like doing anything. Miss chats and fun. Tried knitting on vest, shouldn't do it when not feeling good. You would laugh if you saw it. for some reason brain is malfuctioning. went from row 35 skip rows 36 to 40 caught it in time, but woe is me. 
See a lot of uncontrol going on. Must say though enjoy the crazy going on. Will just skip over it and say who cares. Life is to short to worry about nonsense. 
Can't wait to see the shawl. Must when better send picture of weeds and flowers that are not flowers any more. Bunnies have been having a good time eating. Put fence around veg.s, must find a good recipes for Bunny stew if this keeps up. 
All have a lovely day, remember this is the only day we have no promises of tomorrow. So go out there and treasure it. O.K. If you don't you may regret it. Off to try and eat now. Please stay out of trouble, if not please remember me and add a few choice words. Love you all and thanks for the prayers really need them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's it!!!! She was one of the idiots who "occupied" some tent some place for no reason after drinking the Occupy Kool-Aid.


Probably.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> You turn everything into an argument, don't you, Huck? Why?


Because she leads a miserable life and exists to hurt people. She's not here to participate, only spitefully comment on everyone's posts no matter what is said.

Huck completely ignored my statement that I was too young to understand and enjoy civics - but could enjoy reading and ice cream at the time. She never can comprehend what she reads, and tries to hurt people while failing miserably every time.

She doesn't bother me, don't let her get to you either.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> "Too young in the 80s" but you enjoyed book mobiles and Ice Cream man? Both cannot be correct or the place you lived marched on much slower than the rest of the towns/cities.


You are behind times as our neighborhood has the Ice Cream Man every summer! Shows you must live in outer space or an apartment. Our library has a book mobile for people to check out books & return them.

Too bad you do not eat ice cream while reading a book. Oh, I know you would learn how to read. I forgot.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all not good here, hanging on and don't feel like doing anything. Miss chats and fun. Tried knitting on vest, shouldn't do it when not feeling good. You would laugh if you saw it. for some reason brain is malfuctioning. went from row 35 skip rows 36 to 40 caught it in time, but woe is me.
> See a lot of uncontrol going on. Must say though enjoy the crazy going on. Will just skip over it and say who cares. Life is to short to worry about nonsense.
> Can't wait to see the shawl. Must when better send picture of weeds and flowers that are not flowers any more. Bunnies have been having a good time eating. Put fence around veg.s, must find a good recipes for Bunny stew if this keeps up.
> All have a lovely day, remember this is the only day we have no promises of tomorrow. So go out there and treasure it. O.K. If you don't you may regret it. Off to try and eat now. Please stay out of trouble, if not please remember me and add a few choice words. Love you all and thanks for the prayers really need them.


Dear Yarnie - still not feeling well? I'm sorry - I hope it's just a passing thing. I'm thinking of you with hope and prayer that you get better soon. What a drag. Get better - pool extravaganza will wait for you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Because she leads a miserable life and exists to hurt people. She's not here to participate, only spitefully comment on everyone's posts no matter what is said.
> 
> Huck completely ignored my statement that I was too young to understand and enjoy civics - but could enjoy reading and ice cream at the time. She never can comprehend what she reads, and tries to hurt people while failing miserably every time.
> 
> She doesn't bother me, don't let her get to you either.


Thanks - I won't. :-D


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> The sum of your lack of knowledge is staggering! Not everywhere or everyone has your lack of experience. In Pensacola we still have a Bookmobile and we still have Ice Cream trucks coming through the neighborhoods. It has *NOTHING* to do with moving at a slower pace. (Is this slow enough for you to grasp?) It has everything to do with serving the community and having a job. But since you sound like a welfare handout recipient, I guess you can't fathom that.


StitchDesigner
Your assumptions are staggering. By the way according to my Elders the Book mobiles stopped in the early 70s and the Ice Cream Man in the mid 70s however Ice cream man came back 2 years ago. Hating welfare recipients seems a full time job for some of you.
Nce folks you are. REAL Christans! By the way what do welfare handout recipients sound like? Curious, very curious.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Seems bookmobiles are still very much in use in some areas as they have a day to celebrate it.

Also the ice cream man still is around as every once in awhile, I do hear him coming through our neighborhood.

We also have mobile mammogram that serve our community.

http://www.ala.org/offices/olos/nbdhome

National Bookmobile Day (Wednesday, April 17, 2013) celebrates our nations bookmobiles and the dedicated library professionals who provide this valuable and essential service to their communities every day.

National Bookmobile Day is an opportunity for bookmobiles fans to make their support knownthrough thanking bookmobile staff, writing a letter or e-mail to their libraries, or voicing their support to community leaders.

National Bookmobile Day is coordinated by the ALA Office for Literacy and Outreach Services (OLOS), the Association of Bookmobile and Outreach

Services (ABOS), and the Association for Rural & Small Libraries (ARSL).

http://www.standard.net/stories/2013/03/23/bookmobiles-still-delivering-box-elder-county-residents
http://www.slcl.org/using-the-library/outreach/about-us

http://www.georgialibraries.org/news/articles.php?searchid=133


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi all not good here, hanging on and don't feel like doing anything. Miss chats and fun.


Even in your ill state, you care for everyone and make me laugh!

I miss your posts and am still praying for your recovery.

I chased three cute bunnies from our flock last evening. Adorable but will hit my stewpot as well - got a good recipe?

Be well.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Good morning ladies just stopped by cannot stay long as must get ready for my volunteer shift at our local hospital in the ER. It is very busy but rewarding experience.

I answer call lights to see if they only want something to drink eat or if they need a nurse. We do simple things such as take them cheese & crackers, sodas, water, extra blankets or just chat a few minutes. We do not go into the trauma rooms as those people are too sick.

Ignore those who are here just to be rude as numb is as dumb does. Enjoy the day ladies.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> The sum of your lack of knowledge is staggering! Not everywhere or everyone has your lack of experience. In Pensacola we still have a Bookmobile and we still have Ice Cream trucks coming through the neighborhoods. It has *NOTHING* to do with moving at a slower pace. (Is this slow enough for you to grasp?) It has everything to do with serving the community and having a job. But since you sound like a welfare handout recipient, I guess you can't fathom that.


Bravo!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Meerkat,

You're right of course. Damemary, Huckleberry, et. al. have not demonstrated enough common sense to truly respond intelligently to them. They're just nasty.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Theyarnlady, missed that you are Ill but sending prayers for God's speed in your recovery.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of libraries and actually belong to three, but my how things have changed. Back in my youth (the Stone Age, of course) libraries were quiet places to look for books, to read, and to study. It boggles me now that they're considered social centers for kids to peruse the Internet, get help with their homework, and yak it up with their friends.
In February I took my son to a special library program that explored key elements of the Chinese New Year. Thought I'd seen every kind of noisy disruption by then, but no....mid-presentation one of the program coordinators whipped out a large drum and started beating on it while two other costumed members danced the Lion Dance across the floor. Wow! was it loud...literally made the walls of the building shake, and no one batted an eye.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> StitchDesigner
> Your assumptions are staggering. By the way according to my Elders the Book mobiles stopped in the early 70s and the Ice Cream Man in the mid 70s however Ice cream man came back 2 years ago. Hating welfare recipients seems a full time job for some of you.
> Nce folks you are. REAL Christans! By the way what do welfare handout recipients sound like? Curious, very curious.


Laughing as you are so out of touch with reality. Get your head out of the sand as there is a whole world outside your 4 walls.

We landed on the moon have mobile phones, computers & other things while you have been incarnated in your house. Take a look outside. You will be amazed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> Laughing as you are so out of touch with reality. Get your head out of the sand as there is a whole world outside your 4 walls.
> 
> We landed on the moon have mobile phones, computers & other things while you have been incarnated in your house. Take a look outside. You will be amazed.


Meerkat
Just stopped reading from my kindle. Have loads of literature on it. By the way I live in a beautiful Park. Incarnated? in my house? S'plain please.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm a huge fan of libraries and actually belong to three, but my how things have changed. Back in my youth (the Stone Age, of course) libraries were quiet places to look for books, to read, and to study. It boggles me now that they're considered social centers for kids to peruse the Internet, get help with their homework, and yak it up with their friends.
> In February I took my son to a special library program that explored key elements of the Chinese New Year. Thought I'd seen every kind of noisy disruption by then, but no....mid-presentation one of the program coordinators whipped out a large drum and started beating on it while two other costumed members danced the Lion Dance across the floor. Wow! it was loud...literally made the walls of the building shake, and no one batted an eye.


Sounds like an interesting library. I am learning Spanish thru our library to understand those people better. But they have so many different regions with slangs that it is difficult so far.

The beds in the ER is able to communicate in a lot of languages as it is the most in interesting thing about volunteering. We communicate this way when the call light comes on. Technology at its best.

The beds do not have Mongolian from different areasyet but they are working on it. The PT pushes a button and the bed translates it into English then I push a button to reply and the bed translates it into their language. Neat!


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Meerkat
> Just stopped reading from my kindle. Have loads of literature on it. By the way I live in a beautiful Park. Incarnated? in my house? S'plain please.


You must be homeless if you live in a park. Out of here. . .until later. What is S'plain?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> You must be homeless if you live in a park. Out of here. . .until later. What is S'plain?


Meerkat
I would not call myself homeless just because I live in a Park. It is a beautiful Park with swimming pool and the prettiest flowers, shrubs and trees, Tennis Court and a lake with waterlilies and a Gardener. Yes that is where I reside. S'plain is slang - you said you want to learn and you said slang is hard so I am trying to assist you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Seems bookmobiles are still very much in use in some areas as they have a day to celebrate it.
> 
> Also the ice cream man still is around as every once in awhile, I do hear him coming through our neighborhood.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Good morning ladies just stopped by cannot stay long as must get ready for my volunteer shift at our local hospital in the ER. It is very busy but rewarding experience.
> 
> I answer call lights to see if they only want something to drink eat or if they need a nurse. We do simple things such as take them cheese & crackers, sodas, water, extra blankets or just chat a few minutes. We do not go into the trauma rooms as those people are too sick.
> 
> Ignore those who are here just to be rude as numb is as dumb does. Enjoy the day ladies.


I hope you have a good day volunteering. Very nice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Theyarnlady, missed that you are Ill but sending prayers for God's speed in your recovery.


Meerkat, it's so nice having you here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> I'm a huge fan of libraries and actually belong to three, but my how things have changed. Back in my youth (the Stone Age, of course) libraries were quiet places to look for books, to read, and to study. It boggles me now that they're considered social centers for kids to peruse the Internet, get help with their homework, and yak it up with their friends.
> In February I took my son to a special library program that explored key elements of the Chinese New Year. Thought I'd seen every kind of noisy disruption by then, but no....mid-presentation one of the program coordinators whipped out a large drum and started beating on it while two other costumed members danced the Lion Dance across the floor. Wow! was it loud...literally made the walls of the building shake, and no one batted an eye.


Ours are like that, too, sometimes. The story times for pre-schoolers are cute. I've seen magicians and storytellers. Once a month they have service dogs there, and the kids read to them!! I love the library!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Sounds like an interesting library. I am learning Spanish thru our library to understand those people better. But they have so many different regions with slangs that it is difficult so far.
> 
> The beds in the ER is able to communicate in a lot of languages as it is the most in interesting thing about volunteering. We communicate this way when the call light comes on. Technology at its best.
> 
> The beds do not have Mongolian from different areasyet but they are working on it. The PT pushes a button and the bed translates it into English then I push a button to reply and the bed translates it into their language. Neat!


Wow! That's fantastic - must be a great hospital.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

KPG you're the youn'un here. Ludlum's name might be familiar to you because he's the author of the Jason Bourne books that were made into movies with Matt Damon. I didn't see the movies - the plotlines were completely re-written - but the books were good. My favourite was The Materese Circle where the top agents of the CIA and KGB have to work together to bring down an international conspiracy. The Holcroft Covenant was also good - about the fight against a new Nazi totalitarian regime. His later books were co-authored with others and got a little hokey so I didn't read them.

We had bookmobiles too - every Thurs. afternoon and evening. Our junior and senior highschools also had library clubs where we volunteered one of our spares each week to work with the librarians. I loved it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Two problems that made it a bit hard - schools were not very aware of these kinds of allergies, had to notify new teachers every quarter in high school, AND our daughter is very adventurous. She got stung at 12, went on to join Explore Scouts, go hiking, backpacking, spelunking, rappelling. She must have gotten that spirit from my husband - certainly not from me. I am not brave.
> 
> She's still very adventurous - 5 kids!


I understand you worrying - but I bet you're very proud of her and all that she's achieved - not only adventurous, but smart and independent.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Send us a picture when you are done. I am still working on a shrug. Also, have nearly finished a purse for my daughter knit with nylon crochet thread. I get sore fingers working with that stuff. That makes even knitting regular yarn harder. I tried to get a few rows done on the shrug last night and couldn't get good tension. I have put off finishing the purse until my hands heal.


Knit Crazy is the shrug made with the yarn you were splitting or was that for another project?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie, so sorry that you're still not feeling well; will continue prayers that you're back to your regular self soon. I miss you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh food stayed down victory . 

thoughts for today.

from Eeyore's goomly little instruction book

"No Give and Take. No Exchange of Thought. It gets you 
nowhere, paraticularly if the other person's tail is 
only just in sight for the second
half of the conversation.

Just because you hear a buzzing - noise coming from a tree doesn't mean you're going to get any honey.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ours are like that, too, sometimes. The story times for pre-schoolers are cute. I've seen magicians and storytellers. Once a month they have service dogs there, and the kids read to them!! I love the library!


It's strange how different libraries have different personality. I belong to three, as I mentioned, and each one has something unique about it.

The library in my own city is well-funded and puts on elaborate programs for the kids...just yesterday I took my son to a pizza dough throwing demonstration led by a volunteer from Pizza My Heart. The library's always doing things like that: summer reading programs, books clubs for adults, pre-school story hours, groups for tweens, for seniors etc etc.

The sister library in the next city over couldn't be more different. It's an old-fashioned one that has a separate room for the kids and their books, insists on lowered voices and won't tolerate noisy interruptions, and has a vast selection of older books that I absolutely adore.

The other library I patronize is poorly funded and doesn't have many books--programs are minimal too. The one plus there is that through them you can access virtually any of the libraries in the state to request specific titles. Costs a couple of dollars to do so, but if the book you want exists somewhere in the state they can probably get it for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Meerkat - I'm sure the patients appreciate the comfort of a friendly visit. Those beds sound amazing, technology can be wonderful


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I like it too. I smile every time I see it. She was such a lovely lady too. She did great work for UNICEF and adored her family.



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> I think that picture given of you is adorable.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I know. Inquiring minds want to know.



Huckleberry said:


> damary
> Thank you, we care.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> lovethelake
> We would rather live in a tent then renting some of those spaces.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...once more a command from nowhere exiting without effect.>>>



StitchDesigner said:


> If you don't want to be here, then *GO AWAY!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It's not an argument, just an observation. There is a difference. Look it up.



bonbf3 said:


> You turn everything into an argument, don't you, Huck? Why?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

If you're trying to use Jim Jones' temple as an example, it doesn't fit. His followers died and we're all alive and kicking, much to your displeasure. No clue about "Occupy Kool-Aid."



knitpresentgifts said:


> That's it!!!! She was one of the idiots who "occupied" some tent some place for no reason after drinking the Occupy Kool-Aid.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I thought some of you might be interested in this:
"
Exodus International to Shut Down; Ministry President Apologizes to Gay Community
By Jeff Schapiro , Christian Post Reporter
June 20, 2013|9:25 am
Exodus International, the 37-year-old ministry devoted to helping people deal with unwanted same-sex attraction, is to be shut down.The Exodus board of directors unanimously voted to shut down the ministry after a year of prayer and dialogue, a press release states. Local groups that were affiliated with the ministry will continue, though they will no longer be under the umbrella of Exodus.

"We're not negating the ways God used Exodus to positively affect thousands of people, but a new generation of Christians is looking for change  and they want to be heard," Exodus board member Tony Moore said in a statement.

"Exodus is an institution in the conservative Christian world, but we've ceased to be a living, breathing organism," said Alan Chambers, the ministry's president, in a statement. "For quite some time we've been imprisoned in a worldview that's neither honoring toward our fellow human beings, nor biblical."

Chambers added: "From a Judeo-Christian perspective, gay, straight or otherwise, we're all prodigal sons and daughters. Exodus International is the prodigal's older brother, trying to impose its will on God's promises, and make judgments on who's worthy of His Kingdom. God is calling us to be the Father  to welcome everyone, to love unhindered."

The announcement was made just one day after Chambers issued an apology to the gay community for the "trauma" he and the organization might have caused them.

"I have heard many firsthand stories from people called ex-gay survivors," wrote Chambers. "Stories of people who went to Exodus affiliated ministries or ministers for help only to experience more trauma. I have heard stories of shame, sexual misconduct, and false hope. In every case that has been brought to my attention, there has been swift action resulting in the removal of these leaders and/or their organizations. But rarely was there an apology or a public acknowledgement by me."

Exodus formerly promoted the idea that same-sex attraction can be reduced or eliminated through reparative therapy, a type of therapy that involves prayer and counseling. For years, however, many have decried reparative therapy as harmful, and last year Exodus disassociated itself with the practice in order to focus on a discipleship model of ministry.

The apology Chambers posted to the Exodus website is a more thorough version of an apology he will deliver tonight on an episode of "Our America with Lisa Ling." The special report, titled "God & Gays," will show Chambers deliver his apology to several people who feel they were harmed by their reparative therapy experiences. In a video clip from the episode, one person is even shown telling Chambers to shut Exodus down.

The 38th annual Exodus Freedom conference, going on now at Concordia University Irvine in California, will be the ministry's last.

"I cannot apologize for my deeply held biblical beliefs about the boundaries I see in scripture surrounding sex, but I will exercise my beliefs with great care and respect for those who do not share them," Chambers said in his apology. "I cannot apologize for my beliefs about marriage. But I do not have any desire to fight you on your beliefs or the rights that you seek. My beliefs about these things will never again interfere with God's command to love my neighbor as I love myself."

While the board of directors decided to close down one ministry, it also unanimously voted to start a new one.

"This is a new season of ministry, to a new generation," said Chambers. "Our goals are to reduce fear (reducefear.org), and come alongside churches to become safe, welcoming, and mutually transforming communities."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Your powers of observation are lacking.



StitchDesigner said:


> The sum of your lack of knowledge is staggering! Not everywhere or everyone has your lack of experience. In Pensacola we still have a Bookmobile and we still have Ice Cream trucks coming through the neighborhoods. It has *NOTHING* to do with moving at a slower pace. (Is this slow enough for you to grasp?) It has everything to do with serving the community and having a job. But since you sound like a welfare handout recipient, I guess you can't fathom that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> It's not an argument, just an observation. There is a difference. Look it up.


damemary
They are unfamiliar with the difference between observation/clarification and argument.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have food and not sick oh please let it stay that way God, in Jesus name I pray. Thanks for the Prayers it is all I had to hold on too. Just needed to eat and not get sick.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I know you don't care about the truth, but I do.

I know Huck has a very full life and extensive experience. I find her subtle comments intriguing.

You, of course, are entitled to spew lies as you see fit. Have a nice day. Maybe it will sweeten you up.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Because she leads a miserable life and exists to hurt people. She's not here to participate, only spitefully comment on everyone's posts no matter what is said.
> 
> Huck completely ignored my statement that I was too young to understand and enjoy civics - but could enjoy reading and ice cream at the time. She never can comprehend what she reads, and tries to hurt people while failing miserably every time.
> 
> She doesn't bother me, don't let her get to you either.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Snark alert.



Meerkat said:


> You are behind times as our neighborhood has the Ice Cream Man every summer! Shows you must live in outer space or an apartment. Our library has a book mobile for people to check out books & return them.
> 
> Too bad you do not eat ice cream while reading a book. Oh, I know you would learn how to read. I forgot.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SEATTLESOUL

THANK YOU for the posting re. Exodus shutting down. So good to see and hear that some churches are becoming inclusive and no longer are Judge and Jury. They must have discovered: "In the image of God...." What took them so long, but then better late then never.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LOLL closed down? No fun any more? Sorry.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...I'm praying for Thumper (the real rabbit.) My Grandmother used to say 'they need to eat too' and plant extra. I still put food out in the backyard and they leave my plants alone.>>>



knitpresentgifts said:


> Even in your ill state, you care for everyone and make me laugh!
> 
> I miss your posts and am still praying for your recovery.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

"numb is as dumb does" ???????? Anyone want to try to explain that one?



Meerkat said:


> Good morning ladies just stopped by cannot stay long as must get ready for my volunteer shift at our local hospital in the ER. It is very busy but rewarding experience.
> 
> I answer call lights to see if they only want something to drink eat or if they need a nurse. We do simple things such as take them cheese & crackers, sodas, water, extra blankets or just chat a few minutes. We do not go into the trauma rooms as those people are too sick.
> 
> Ignore those who are here just to be rude as numb is as dumb does. Enjoy the day ladies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In your opinion.



StitchDesigner said:


> Meerkat,
> 
> You're right of course. Damemary, Huckleberry, et. al. have not demonstrated enough common sense to truly respond intelligently to them. They're just nasty.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> It's strange how different libraries have different personality. I belong to three, as I mentioned, and each one has something unique about it.
> 
> The library in my own city is well-funded and puts on elaborate programs for the kids...just yesterday I took my son to a pizza dough throwing demonstration led by a volunteer from Pizza My Heart. The library's always doing things like that: summer reading programs, books clubs for adults, pre-school story hours, groups for tweens, for seniors etc etc.
> 
> ...


susanmos2000
We belong to three libraries. One is a serene place and very enjoyable, the other two can be rather noisy, they rent space to groups. We actually go to Book Fairs and buy books for libraries in outlying areas which are always in need of books.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> LOLL closed down? No fun any more? Sorry.


LOLL seems to be alive and well though not very many use it. Maybe you mean the article I quoted about "Exodus International" closing down. The quote is on page 61.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Perhaps you can explain what welfare recipients look like.



Meerkat said:


> Laughing as you are so out of touch with reality. Get your head out of the sand as there is a whole world outside your 4 walls.
> 
> We landed on the moon have mobile phones, computers & other things while you have been incarnated in your house. Take a look outside. You will be amazed.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> In your opinion.


damemary
fellow Stooge it is obvious that we spend a lot of time studying many subjects and therefore are losing others rather quickly and that annoys them to no end. I might Bazinga for a little bit.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I can just picture that! And then smoothies at home for a treat. What fun!
> 
> (No fire ant stings, I hope. My one daughter is deathly allergic to them - went into anaphylactic shock at age 12. Boy, that was a life-changing experience for this momma. I still plan to remind her to bring her epipen to the beach, even though she's a chemical engineer, 35 years old, married, and has 5 kids. She's really pretty responsible, but she's the baby - so I MUST remind her. She does NOT like it but soon, when her kids are a little older, she'll understand better.)


Oh Bonnie know where you are coming from. Youngest Son allergic to Bee's . Same thing when 5 got into bee's nest. Anaphylactic shock, epipen pen after that. Except one time. Only had one pen, and that was in school nurses office. Should have thought ahead. On trip to Fla. to see Dad. In the top of Smokie Mountains,and of course son was stung by bees. Husband went crazy on me. I am always good in crisises. Went and found out where nearest hospital was. Husband running around saying son was going to died. Son was crying because he was going to died thanks to his Dad. Oldest son was getting panic from all this. Got to hospital son got shot, and ice bag for swelling. 
I am now ready to fall apart after crisis is over. Husband in shock after and says he can not drive that I would have too. Well as we were at the top of mountian, and they have stops for run away trucks and most cars are stepping on brakes all the way down. 
Picture this, the whole gang is asleep from their adventure. I am driving and crying my eyes out . Trying to drive slow and crying is not a good thing to be duing on the way down. Got to bottom they wake up refresh. I pull over and say to hubby. Thats it drive or die, at my hands. He drove, and I contiue to cry until had calm down. which was about 20 more miles. Need less to say, I am still that way. Crisises fine after fall apart. Like you still my baby, and still worry about him and bees. now hear mom, I will be fine . I know what I have to do, right and mom will still tell him what to do till the day I died.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you SS. I found this fascinating.



SeattleSoul said:


> I thought some of you might be interested in this:
> "
> Exodus International to Shut Down; Ministry President Apologizes to Gay Community
> By Jeff Schapiro , Christian Post Reporter
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This writing business pencils and what-not--- is overrated silly stuff. Nothing in it.

Eeyore's


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Meerkat said:


> The beds in the ER is able to communicate in a lot of languages as it is the most in interesting thing about volunteering. The PT pushes a button and the bed translates it into English then I push a button to reply and the bed translates it into their language. Neat!


I didn't know this. So great, technology at its best.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Two problems that made it a bit hard - schools were not very aware of these kinds of allergies, had to notify new teachers every quarter in high school, AND our daughter is very adventurous. She got stung at 12, went on to join Explore Scouts, go hiking, backpacking, spelunking, rappelling. She must have gotten that spirit from my husband - certainly not from me. I am not brave.
> 
> She's still very adventurous - 5 kids!


I agree.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> KPG you're the youn'un here. Ludlum's name might be familiar to you because he's the author of the Jason Bourne books that were made into movies with Matt Damon.
> 
> We had bookmobiles too - every Thurs. afternoon and evening.


That's it! I saw the Bourne movies, love them, and now remember the Materese title. I've added the author to my reading list. Thanks for the tip. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

damemary said:


> I like it too. I smile every time I see it. She was such a lovely lady too. She did great work for UNICEF and adored her family.


Another one with no comprehension of what you read. Huck wasn't talking about your avatar and you call yourself observant, inquiring and intelligent (what 3 posts down). :XD:

We warned you that you wouldn't do well here. Just can't stay away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

When you shout" Is anybody at home?" into a rabbit hole, and a voice answers "NO" it probably means you're not welcome.

Eeyore


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh food stayed down victory .
> 
> thoughts for today.
> 
> ...


I love Eeyore. My oldest son used to always get upset when he saw Eeyore dragging his hand down in sadness. I knew then he would be tender hearted like me. Thanks Yarnie for the quote.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> When you shout" Is anybody at home?" into a rabbit hole, and a voice answers "NO" it probably means you're not welcome.
> 
> Eeyore


 :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> This writing business pencils and what-not--- is overrated silly stuff. Nothing in it.
> 
> Eeyore's


theyarnlady
Could you explain what you are trying to convey?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Another one with no comprehension of what you read. Huck wasn't talking about your avatar and you call yourself observant, inquiring and intelligent (what 3 posts down). :XD:
> 
> We warned you that you wouldn't do well here. Just can't stay away.


damemary
fellow Stooge
A mind is a wondrous thing isn't it? Wonder why some folks get to screwed up so often.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> When you shout" Is anybody at home?" into a rabbit hole, and a voice answers "NO" it probably means you're not welcome.
> 
> Eeyore


theyarnlady
I am happy you recovered so well, I missed your entertaining ways.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> When you shout" Is anybody at home?" into a rabbit hole, and a voice answers "NO" it probably means you're not welcome.
> 
> Eeyore


 :mrgreen:


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

damemary said:


> You, of course, are entitled to spew lies as you see fit.


That's as opposed to what you and Huck do, right?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> TEA PARTY RALLY MAY HAVE DRAWN BIGGER CROWD THAN OBAMA SPEECH IN BERLIN
> 
> by MICHAEL PATRICK LEAHY 19 Jun 2013, 12:52 PM PDT
> 
> ...


John Oliver from The Daily Show said this about Obama's time in Germany: "losing 95% of your audience in just 5 years, that basically makes Obama the NBC of Presidents". I guess he had to go to foreign countries and attempt to get the adoration that has failed him here of late. So sad.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> John Oliver from The Daily Show said this about Obama's time in Germany: "losing 95% of your audience in just 5 years, that basically makes Obama the NBC of Presidents". I guess he had to go to foreign countries and attempt to get the adoration that has failed him here of late. So sad.


.... and guess what NBC's logo is - the Peacock! How appropriate that birds of a feather stick together. ROFLMBO :XD:

well, they fail, but still stick together on the slide down ..... oh, can't breathe :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm not familiar with him KPG - what did he write about?


Vince Flynn writes political thrillers. I have just "discovered" him. I have 2 of his books. Read one and enjoyed it as those are what I go for.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> We belong to three libraries. One is a serene place and very enjoyable, the other two can be rather noisy, they rent space to groups. We actually go to Book Fairs and buy books for libraries in outlying areas which are always in need of books.


Do you have to belong to libraries to use them, just curious?

In the places I have lived, as a resident of the county, I can get a library card and that allows me to use all libraries in the county. Now a person who lives outside of the county may get a card, but will have to pay a fee.

We have Friends of the Library which takes donations for our libraries and has book sales. 
Our libraries are funded by our county taxes.

As I said, I was just curious about what you meant by belonging to libraries, aren't your libraries open to all or is there a fee to get a library card and you can only use a certain library due to your library card.

We can go online and reserve books, and if it at another library they will send it to your preferred library.

I know ours are used by many, they offer many programs from guest speakers on all sorts of topics , community book clubs, classes on using the internet or computers 
and of course helping people fill out tax returns.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Vince Flynn writes political thrillers. I have just "discovered" him. I have 2 of his books. Read one and enjoyed it as those are what I go for.


Be sure to read them in order of being written as the character's journey through the series is chronological. I can give you the list if you'd like, I think I still have it. I knew I liked the way you think soloweygirl. I think you and I are probably a lot alike.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I like reading suspense thrillers so will keep an eye open for his books. Did you read any Robert Ludlum back in the 80's?
> 
> Civics junkie is a good thing - wish more people were


Ludlum is/was one of my favorites. Eric Lustbader (SP?) is now writing the Jason Bourne novels. I believe he finished the last one Ludlum started. I have one of them but haven't gotten around to reading it yet. I read some of Lustbader's books and did like them. I guess I should stop procrastinating and read it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I think every time each of us writes a post in this thread, we should immediately copy/paste it verbatim onto the L. O. L. L. thread since the Libs use that same technique on this thread.
> 
> What do you all think. Shall we share the wealth and us around?
> 
> Nah, on second thought, we shouldn't lower ourselves to their immature level.


As I have said in the past, I will not waste my time reading their thread.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Here I was enjoying my knitting, in the middle of a purl row and glanced again at the directions for my shawl. I thought that I had to finish this row, knit another lace row, purl that and then bind off. But NO, I turned over the page to see how they want me to bind off and then I saw knit 13 more rows. So instead of the 2 and a half rows to go, I have 15+ Those extra 13 rows = 5,759 more stitches. So I guess no blocking for me today.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> What great memories, KPG - I also LOVED the bookmobile. It came - I think once a week - like fantasyland with all those books!
> 
> And the "popsicle man." Good Humors, cherry popsicles, and my mom's favorite that became mine - Toasted Almond. Can't find those now. We'd hear the bell and run outside shouting, "Wait a minute! Wait a minute!" He'd stop and wait while we got our nickels and dimes. Couldn't always get the Good Humor because it was a dime! Could only get the nickel popsicle. Our "popsicle man" was so nice. We all loved him. BAck in the day when you weren't afraid of everybody.


My sister drove a Good Humor truck in the last few summers before they called it quits. She absolutely loved it. Some stores still sell Good Humor ice cream. My favorite was the Chocolate Eclaire, Toasted Almond was the runner up. What good memories.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

StitchDesigner said:


> The sum of your lack of knowledge is staggering! Not everywhere or everyone has your lack of experience. In Pensacola we still have a Bookmobile and we still have Ice Cream trucks coming through the neighborhoods. It has *NOTHING* to do with moving at a slower pace. (Is this slow enough for you to grasp?) It has everything to do with serving the community and having a job. But since you sound like a welfare handout recipient, I guess you can't fathom that.


Stitch, Huckleberry thinks she knows-it-all. When she actually says something it just proves she is a Knows-nothing-at-all. She is trying to impress us with her "vast" knowledge, but is failing in the process.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Here I was enjoying my knitting, in the middle of a purl row and glanced again at the directions for my shawl. I thought that I had to finish this row, knit another lace row, purl that and then bind off. But NO, I turned over the page to see how they want me to bind off and then I saw knit 13 more rows. So instead of the 2 and a half rows to go, I have 15+ Those extra 13 rows = 5,759 more stitches. So I guess no blocking for me today.


You need chocolate to pull you through.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> You must be homeless if you live in a park. Out of here. . .until later. What is S'plain?


It means explain. How Ricky Ricardo used to say to Lucy. "You have a lot of s'plaining to do, Lucy" whenever he caught her doing something wrong. His English was not always correct and the outcome was humorous. Similar to the Bazinga the lefties use which they say comes from The Big Bang Theory TV show.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Be sure to read them in order of being written as the character's journey through the series is chronological. I can give you the list if you'd like, I think I still have it. I knew I liked the way you think soloweygirl. I think you and I are probably a lot alike.


I think you are right KPG we are alike. I have the list and will wait on the other book I have until I get on board with the order. Thanks. If I like an author, I usually make a list of their books and do buy them in order of them written.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> My sister drove a Good Humor truck in the last few summers before they called it quits. She absolutely loved it. Some stores still sell Good Humor ice cream. My favorite was the Chocolate Eclaire, Toasted Almond was the runner up. What good memories.


Oh I just have to tell you about my grandson and the Ice cream truck. We were down visiting son and family. Grandson about 4 years old. We could hear the music of the ice cream truck out side. Poor little grandson comes ranning into living room heading for the front door. As he pass grandPa, he yells two word as load as he could GrandPa IceCream, and was out the door. Needless to say Grandpa hurried out the door to purchase ice Cream. We still laugh and talk about it and Grandson is now in College. Sweet memory's of a little boy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Here I was enjoying my knitting, in the middle of a purl row and glanced again at the directions for my shawl. I thought that I had to finish this row, knit another lace row, purl that and then bind off. But NO, I turned over the page to see how they want me to bind off and then I saw knit 13 more rows. So instead of the 2 and a half rows to go, I have 15+ Those extra 13 rows = 5,759 more stitches. So I guess no blocking for me today.


Feeling your pain, vest so simple but get ahead of myself reading the instrutsions. Chocolate KGP is right about .


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Here I was enjoying my knitting, in the middle of a purl row and glanced again at the directions for my shawl. I thought that I had to finish this row, knit another lace row, purl that and then bind off. But NO, I turned over the page to see how they want me to bind off and then I saw knit 13 more rows. So instead of the 2 and a half rows to go, I have 15+ Those extra 13 rows = 5,759 more stitches. So I guess no blocking for me today.


OMG, that's horrible. Go get some ice cream quickly, a lot of ice cream and make sure it has chocolate in it. That will be the perfect medicine for your shock. Then you can calmly wrap your brain around the 5,759 additional stitches. (That will teach you to turn the page. :lol: :lol: :lol: )


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> Do you have to belong to libraries to use them, just curious?
> 
> In the places I have lived, as a resident of the county, I can get a library card and that allows me to use all libraries in the county. Now a person who lives outside of the county may get a card, but will have to pay a fee.
> 
> ...


In my experience anyone can walk in and make use of the books and the materials in the library, but to check books out or log onto the Internet you have to fill out an application and get a card--which of course is free.

I belong to two different systems: the one run by the city and the other a county program. The first has a "sister" library in the next city over--they share the same catalog and database, but their programs are different and the books housed within their walls chosen by means of different criteria.

Holding a card for the county libraries allows me to use any of the dozen or so its branches, plus grants me access to a fair number of libraries found within the state. So if I need a book, say, from the San Diego public library system the county can get it for me for a fee of two dollars. It works pretty well although too often I'm so impatient I can't wait the necessary week or two for the book to arrive!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I think you are right KPG we are alike. I have the list and will wait on the other book I have until I get on board with the order. Thanks. If I like an author, I usually make a list of their books and do buy them in order of them written.


Yep - we're twins. Except I don't buy the books on my list, I borrow them from the library.

I don't want to buy, store, build and dust bookcases, and then leave them for someone else to handle when I'm gone. My yarn, paper and fabric stash along with my patterns is my revenge for my heirs.

Yet, I like the real thing, so I hold books with pages to turn.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I just have to tell you about my grandson and the Ice cream truck. We were down visiting son and family. Grandson about 4 years old. We could hear the music of the ice cream truck out side. Poor little grandson comes ranning into living room heading for the front door. As he pass grandPa, he yells two word as load as he could GrandPa IceCream, and was out the door. Needless to say Grandpa hurried out the door to purchase ice Cream. We still laugh and talk about it and Grandson is now in College. Sweet memory's of a little boy.


So sweet! That incident probably has played out in millions of homes over the course of history in the US.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> John Oliver from The Daily Show said this about Obama's time in Germany: "losing 95% of your audience in just 5 years, that basically makes Obama the NBC of Presidents". I guess he had to go to foreign countries and attempt to get the adoration that has failed him here of late. So sad.


soloweygirl
Oh you wish. If you only had the whole story you would look so much better I assure you.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

susanmos2000 said:


> In my experience anyone can walk in and make use of the books and the materials in the library, but to check books out or log onto the Internet you have to fill out an application and get a card--which of course is free.
> 
> I belong to two different systems: the one run by the city and the other a county program. The first has a "sister" library in the next city over--they share
> 
> Thanks for the explanation, always interesting to find out how things are done in other parts of the country.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Stitch, Huckleberry thinks she knows-it-all. When she actually says something it just proves she is a Knows-nothing-at-all. She is trying to impress us with her "vast" knowledge, but is failing in the process.


soloweygirl
sharper minds than yours will be the judge of that.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> As I have said in the past, I will not waste my time reading their thread.


soloweygirl
Oh really?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You need chocolate to pull you through.


Or ice cream.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Or ice cream.


or chocolate ice cream


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Ladies, what is your favorite ice cream flavor?

I'd probably go with peach. Blueberry and raspberry with choc chunks come in close as well. I love all the fruit flavors. And French Vanilla, and chocolate, and frozen yogurt, and sherbet, this is going to be an endless post since I like them all!


except I don't like coffee and maple walnut - there, I'm done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Or double chocolate ice cream with chocolate syrup on top.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Or double chocolate ice cream with chocolate syrup on top.


You mean Death by Chocolate - is that your favorite flavor?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

So hard to just have one. Peanutbutter and chocolate from Basking Robbins , Homemade vanilla from Blue Bell. Just name anyone and it will be my favorite. hehehe. Ice cream is my weakness.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Only Peach ice cream when in the south, they are the only ones I know of that can make good good peach ice cream. 

chocolate marshmollow nut or Jerry garcia's chocolate cherry ice cream, or chocolate soda's. and the list of chocolate goes on and on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You mean Death by Chocolate - is that your favorite flavor?


yes forgot that one. Have you ever had Death by Chocolate cake oh that is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo good. :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yep - we're twins. Except I don't buy the books on my list, I borrow them from the library.
> 
> I don't want to buy, store, build and dust bookcases, and then leave them for someone else to handle when I'm gone. My yarn, paper and fabric stash along with my patterns is my revenge for my heirs.
> 
> Yet, I like the real thing, so I hold books with pages to turn.


I do go to the library, but I get most of my books from used book stores. I trade books for the books I bring in. Then I usually buy more while there, as well as CDs and DVDs. They don't really collect dust like the rest of the junk in my house. I got over keeping a "library" a long time ago from moving around so much. I also leave them in campgrounds when finished with them. Most campgrounds have a swap area where the campers can exchange books. I have found many good books in campgrounds.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> KPG you're the youn'un here. Ludlum's name might be familiar to you because he's the author of the Jason Bourne books that were made into movies with Matt Damon. I didn't see the movies - the plotlines were completely re-written - but the books were good. My favourite was The Materese Circle where the top agents of the CIA and KGB have to work together to bring down an international conspiracy. The Holcroft Covenant was also good - about the fight against a new Nazi totalitarian regime. His later books were co-authored with others and got a little hokey so I didn't read them.
> 
> We had bookmobiles too - every Thurs. afternoon and evening. Our junior and senior highschools also had library clubs where we volunteered one of our spares each week to work with the librarians. I loved it.


I don't like that co-authoring business. James Patterson does it, and I haven't liked his co-authored books. Read one or two - no more. I like pure James Patterson.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I understand you worrying - but I bet you're very proud of her and all that she's achieved - not only adventurous, but smart and independent.


She's turned out to be a good girl, thank goodness!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Ladies, what is your favorite ice cream flavor?
> 
> I'd probably go with peach. Blueberry and raspberry with choc chunks come in close as well. I love all the fruit flavors. And French Vanilla, and chocolate, and frozen yogurt, and sherbet, this is going to be an endless post since I like them all!
> 
> except I don't like coffee and maple walnut - there, I'm done.


For me ice cream has to have chocolate in it or on it. I don't go for the fruity ones. I don't care for chocolate and fruit, except bananas. I do love coffee ice cream and vanilla with orange sherbet (dreamcicle, anyone?)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh food stayed down victory .
> 
> thoughts for today.
> 
> ...


Oh - kiddo - THAT kind of sick. That's the worst - glad it's better now. Sounds like you're on the road to recovery.

Love the "buzzing" quote - so true as we see on here!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Only Peach ice cream when in the south, they are the only ones I know of that can make good good peach ice cream.
> 
> chocolate marshmollow nut or Jerry garcia's chocolate cherry ice cream, or chocolate soda's. and the list of chocolate goes on and on.


Yarnell's used to have great Fresh Peach ice cream. Oh no now I want some............ :!: Made in Ar. :XD:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> It's strange how different libraries have different personality. I belong to three, as I mentioned, and each one has something unique about it.
> 
> The library in my own city is well-funded and puts on elaborate programs for the kids...just yesterday I took my son to a pizza dough throwing demonstration led by a volunteer from Pizza My Heart. The library's always doing things like that: summer reading programs, books clubs for adults, pre-school story hours, groups for tweens, for seniors etc etc.
> 
> ...


That's a very interesting description of the libraries - and nice to have three which are so different. Ours are all modern and fairly new. They were on a library-building binge in our county, so it's great. I probably have three within five miles of my house. We can get books from anywhere in the system (big county). We go online, request the book, tell which branch we want it sent to, then wait for it to come in. It's interesting because they tell you how many requests are ahead of you. I ordered a new Lisa Gardner mystery the very week it came out (or maybe before, can't remember), and I was 6 hundred and something on the list! You can see it's a huge library but each branch is small and easy to navigate. I still marvel that we can pick out books for free! Especially great when you have kids.

By the way, I'm just now finishing the Lisa Gardner books. If you like mysteries that aren't too graphically violent, you might like hers.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have food and not sick oh please let it stay that way God, in Jesus name I pray. Thanks for the Prayers it is all I had to hold on too. Just needed to eat and not get sick.


Oh, yes - the worst of the "common" ailments. The Worst! I hope it's over, and I'm betting it is.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bonnie know where you are coming from. Youngest Son allergic to Bee's . Same thing when 5 got into bee's nest. Anaphylactic shock, epipen pen after that. Except one time. Only had one pen, and that was in school nurses office. Should have thought ahead. On trip to Fla. to see Dad. In the top of Smokie Mountains,and of course son was stung by bees. Husband went crazy on me. I am always good in crisises. Went and found out where nearest hospital was. Husband running around saying son was going to died. Son was crying because he was going to died thanks to his Dad. Oldest son was getting panic from all this. Got to hospital son got shot, and ice bag for swelling.
> I am now ready to fall apart after crisis is over. Husband in shock after and says he can not drive that I would have too. Well as we were at the top of mountian, and they have stops for run away trucks and most cars are stepping on brakes all the way down.
> Picture this, the whole gang is asleep from their adventure. I am driving and crying my eyes out . Trying to drive slow and crying is not a good thing to be duing on the way down. Got to bottom they wake up refresh. I pull over and say to hubby. Thats it drive or die, at my hands. He drove, and I contiue to cry until had calm down. which was about 20 more miles. Need less to say, I am still that way. Crisises fine after fall apart. Like you still my baby, and still worry about him and bees. now hear mom, I will be fine . I know what I have to do, right and mom will still tell him what to do till the day I died.


Well - it's really funny - NOW! I know - that's a very scary thing. Especially when they're young - we can't keep them inside - they have to live. The first few weeks, I would drive past the school to make sure there were no emergency vehicles there. It got better. She started taking shots - 5 years and still just as allergic. In college - this is her fearless side - she drove up near the hospital, got out, found a mound a got herself stung! Then went into the hospital to see if she had a reaction.
Thank goodness I didn't know about that one until years later. She was stung in Houston, had a much reduced reaction. Happened twice. we don't know why but are very thankful and hoping she's developed some immunity. Boy - motherhood is a LIFETIME commitment!

Did your son have allergy shots? Susan stopped them in college - too long a wait at the infirmary.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I've added Ludlum, too. Didn't realize he wrote them. Loved the one movie I saw - would l like to see the rest.

Right now, I have "The Avengers" in my dvd player. My grandson brought it and I missed most of it. Will watch. What I saw was good.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> That's a very interesting description of the libraries - and nice to have three which are so different. Ours are all modern and fairly new. They were on a library-building binge in our county, so it's great. I probably have three within five miles of my house. We can get books from anywhere in the system (big county). We go online, request the book, tell which branch we want it sent to, then wait for it to come in. It's interesting because they tell you how many requests are ahead of you. I ordered a new Lisa Gardner mystery the very week it came out (or maybe before, can't remember), and I was 6 hundred and something on the list! You can see it's a huge library but each branch is small and easy to navigate. I still marvel that we can pick out books for free! Especially great when you have kids.
> 
> By the way, I'm just now finishing the Lisa Gardner books. If you like mysteries that aren't too graphically violent, you might like hers.


yes libraries are great. Our system even lets you download books to your devices. Keeping up with times!


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Using the way Ricky Ricardo pronounced "explain" in this day and age is racist. Bazinga is a made-up word.No racism there.


soloweygirl said:


> It means explain. How Ricky Ricardo used to say to Lucy. "You have a lot of s'plaining to do, Lucy" whenever he caught her doing something wrong. His English was not always correct and the outcome was humorous. Similar to the Bazinga the lefties use which they say comes from The Big Bang Theory TV show.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Using the way Ricky Ricardo pronounced "explain" in this day and age is racist. Bazinga is a made-up word.No racism there.


SeattleSoul
S'plain is the way our youngster used to say it. If anyone thinks that I meant it in a deragetory way, I am sorry, it was not. Racism and bigotry is not in my/our Life, we intensely dislike those who practice it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> For me ice cream has to have chocolate in it or on it. I don't go for the fruity ones. I don't care for chocolate and fruit, except bananas. I do love coffee ice cream and vanilla with orange sherbet (dreamcicle, anyone?)


I love ice cream! Don't want it to have crunchy stuff in it, but nothing beats chocolate chips. Raspberry chocolate chip has to be my very favorite. Royal!

This is a GREAT question for a hot, sunny summer afternoon!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> yes libraries are great. Our system even lets you download books to your devices. Keeping up with times!


Yes, they seem to have kept up very well. Better than I have, the only person left without a kindle.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnell's used to have great Fresh Peach ice cream. Oh no now I want some............ :!: Made in Ar. :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I love ice cream! Don't want it to have crunchy stuff in it, but nothing beats chocolate chips. Raspberry chocolate chip has to be my very favorite. Royal!
> 
> This is a GREAT question for a hot, sunny summer afternoon!


I'll bring tub gallons of dbl chocolate, raspberry w/choc pieces, peach and dreamsicle ice cream to the pool party.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes, they seem to have kept up very well. Better than I have, the only person left without a kindle.


I'll second that. Considered several times getting one, but do not own one yet.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Well - it's really funny - NOW! I know - that's a very scary thing. Especially when they're young - we can't keep them inside - they have to live. The first few weeks, I would drive past the school to make sure there were no emergency vehicles there. It got better. She started taking shots - 5 years and still just as allergic. In college - this is her fearless side - she drove up near the hospital, got out, found a mound a got herself stung! Then went into the hospital to see if she had a reaction.
> Thank goodness I didn't know about that one until years later. She was stung in Houston, had a much reduced reaction. Happened twice. we don't know why but are very thankful and hoping she's developed some immunity. Boy - motherhood is a LIFETIME commitment!
> 
> Did your son have allergy shots? Susan stopped them in college - too long a wait at the infirmary.


(I'm not making light of it, Yarnie - it was just funny the way you wrote it. Very descriptive!)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll bring tub gallons of dbl chocolate, raspberry w/choc pieces, peach and dreamsicle ice cream to the pool party.


Bless you, dear KPG!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll second that. Considered several times getting one, but do not own one yet.


I'm proud of you! United we shall stand against this conspicuous consumerism!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Bless you, dear KPG!


Well, best of intentions, but I also packed spoons, and you know what happened then. :roll:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm proud of you! United we shall stand against this conspicuous consumerism!


I still write out cards, envelopes and thank you notes and use a analog phone sometimes too and call people for my social media fix.

Imagine ....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, best of intentions, but I also packed spoons, and you know what happened then. :roll:


Already? It's already gone? Completely? :shock: :evil:

Well, time for problem solving. Purse - car - store - more! :-D :-D :thumbup: :?:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I still write out cards, envelopes and thank you notes and use a analog phone sometimes too and call people for my social media fix.
> 
> Imagine ....


I do the cards and envelopes and DEFINITELY thank you notes. Not so many long phone calls except to kids. I don't have an analog phone (lucky you!) - but I do curse mine every time I drop my slim and slippery non-user-friendly phone.

I am aweful - I mean full of awe.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Already? It's already gone? Completely? :shock: :evil:
> 
> Well, time for problem solving. Purse - car - store - more! :-D :-D :thumbup: :?:


Four gallons is not that much, Bonnie. What is wrong with you?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Four gallons is not that much, Bonnie. What is wrong with you?


Oh - I thought you meant gallons (plural) of each. We'll need waaaay more than 4 gallons at the pah-ty. How about 4 of each flavor, total 16 - I'll split the cost with you? NO EATING BEFORE THE PARTY. ???


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

We have the same kind of library here to can order on line, from all different countries too. Also have friends of Library and book sales. I also go to Madison to main library which is huge. Favorite place is the Wisconsin Historical Society. That is the place i can sit in one of the stack as it is called and get lost in history. Hubby gave up on me after one visit. Learn to drop me off and tell me three to five hours will come and pick me up. I also can order some historical books and papers through library here in villiage. I am always helping out at library book sales. Special things that are put on , like Harry Potters birthday party ect. I love it.
Have no kindle yet thought about it,but you can borrow one from our library. Still enjoy book in hand. Still write thank you notes and letters.Also use the old phone but have cell phone. 

Love to get books at half price books, St. vinnies, Goodwill. Always take back,when finish. It's called recycling don't ya know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Well, best of intentions, but I also packed spoons, and you know what happened then. :roll:


I think we should just rent an ice cream truck, easier on all of us, and won't have to worry about melting and first come first eat it all up.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:



> (I'm not making light of it, Yarnie - it was just funny the way you wrote it. Very descriptive!)


Knew that, you don't have to apoloize. My English teacher in high scool encourged me to be a writer. So I always get carried away with life stories. But that's the way I see things in my life. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

damemary said:


> "numb is as dumb does" ???????? Anyone want to try to explain that one?


Sweetheart, it was a typo as should have read "dumb is as dumb does". You need a class in grammar as all of your sentences are incomplete. Intelligent? Not!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Reading and Libraries: I am also a reader and get my books from the library. I only buy the books I read on vacation. I have an iPad and can read on it, but I don't always find something I want to read on Amazon eBooks. It is actually more fun to read hardback books than eBooks. I am currently reading Call the Midwife by Jennifer Worth. I think one of you recommended it. Our local library is quite complete with a nice coffee bar inside combining two things I like. They are linked to additional libraries if they don't have what I want. The also have a book club meeting monthly. I just haven't joined in because I don't want to commit to reading a certain book and then not having time to finish it. I used to get a book and then just get lost in it. Now I have this knitting addiction and have to knit up my projects. I get torn between knitting, reading a book and KnittingParadise. I jump from one to another. Does anyone else feel torn between two or three loves? I know I should strive for more balance.

Ice Cream - I love chocolate and strawberry best. Sorbets - raspberry; Sherbets - rainbow or lemon; and Gelato - any fruit flavor. I don't eat any of these often though as it is not on my diet.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

damemary said:


> Perhaps you can explain what welfare recipients look like.


Again I did not say this--evidently you also need a reading lesson. Sign up at your local library as they offer tutors for people who are uneducated.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Can't remember now but someone ask about recipe on here. I should have book mark it but didn't. The only one I can remember is two ingredients,Juneperk.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Can't remember now but someone ask about recipe on here. I should have book mark it but didn't. The only one I can remember is two ingredients,Juneperk.


Recipe for what?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh oh oh just went to juneperk's site she has the recipe for Devil Dogs too.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I know you didn't try to bring any racism or bigotry into your house. I also know that young children pronounce words incorrectly when they're learning how to say them. zI think my remark is directed at people old enough to remember watching "I Love Lucy" when it wasn't in reruns. I already know how decent you are.


Huckleberry said:


> SeattleSoul
> S'plain is the way our youngster used to say it. If anyone thinks that I meant it in a deragetory way, I am sorry, it was not. Racism and bigotry is not in my/our Life, we intensely dislike those who practice it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> I know you didn't try to bring any racism or bigotry into your house. I also know that young children pronounce words incorrectly when they're learning how to say them. zI think my remark is directed at people old enough to remember watching "I Love Lucy" when it wasn't in reruns. I already know how decent you are.


SeattleSoul
My clarification was directed at those who may take your remark as a punch at me. I know better, much better. Oh yes children say the darndest things. Huck


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You and I agree.



StitchDesigner said:


> That's as opposed to what you and Huck do, right?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm proud of you! United we shall stand against this conspicuous consumerism!


Folks buy as much as you can afford to, it gives people jobs and many are looking for one which pays decent.
Whenever I buy a Gadget I think of how it came about and how many profit from my purchase. Money in the Bank does nothing for the economy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And how many do you think should show up in record high temperatures with no shade or facilities to cool off when you could see it on TV in relative safety and comfort? This is a case of manipulating information to 'prove' a point.



soloweygirl said:


> John Oliver from The Daily Show said this about Obama's time in Germany: "losing 95% of your audience in just 5 years, that basically makes Obama the NBC of Presidents". I guess he had to go to foreign countries and attempt to get the adoration that has failed him here of late. So sad.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

sjr NC, our library in AZ is the same. Wonderful benefit from the government. I use it regularly.



sjrNC said:


> Do you have to belong to libraries to use them, just curious?
> 
> In the places I have lived, as a resident of the county, I can get a library card and that allows me to use all libraries in the county. Now a person who lives outside of the county may get a card, but will have to pay a fee.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There is generally a chronological list in the front of books listing other books published by the same author. fyi



knitpresentgifts said:


> Be sure to read them in order of being written as the character's journey through the series is chronological. I can give you the list if you'd like, I think I still have it. I knew I liked the way you think soloweygirl. I think you and I are probably a lot alike.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Folks buy as much as you can afford to, it gives people jobs and many are looking for one which pays decent.
> Whenever I buy a Gadget I think of how it came about and how many profit from my purchase. Money in the Bank does nothing for the economy.


Depends on where the gadget was made and the store that sells it as to whether a person in the U S has a decent paying job. I am trying to limit the number of gadgets in my house as most are made of things that further erode the environment and the shipping is also environmentally costly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...reminds me of someone trying to explain humor...or sex....to Sheldon.>>>>



soloweygirl said:


> It means explain. How Ricky Ricardo used to say to Lucy. "You have a lot of s'plaining to do, Lucy" whenever he caught her doing something wrong. His English was not always correct and the outcome was humorous. Similar to the Bazinga the lefties use which they say comes from The Big Bang Theory TV show.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you ever considered a different animal for your avatar?



Meerkat said:


> Sweetheart, it was a typo as should have read "dumb is as dumb does". You need a class in grammar as all of your sentences are incomplete. Intelligent? Not!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> We have the same kind of library here to can order on line, from all different countries too. Also have friends of Library and book sales. I also go to Madison to main library which is huge. Favorite place is the Wisconsin Historical Society. That is the place i can sit in one of the stack as it is called and get lost in history. Hubby gave up on me after one visit. Learn to drop me off and tell me three to five hours will come and pick me up. I also can order some historical books and papers through library here in villiage. I am always helping out at library book sales. Special things that are put on , like Harry Potters birthday party ect. I love it.
> Have no kindle yet thought about it,but you can borrow one from our library. Still enjoy book in hand. Still write thank you notes and letters.Also use the old phone but have cell phone.
> 
> Love to get books at half price books, St. vinnies, Goodwill. Always take back,when finish. It's called recycling don't ya know.


What kind of history interests you most, Yarnie? I ask because I've never "gotten into" history. My mother gave me her love of poetry, but not her love of history.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> And how many do you think should show up in record high temperatures with no shade or facilities to cool off when you could see it on TV in relative safety and comfort? This is a case of manipulating information to 'prove' a point.


damemary
President Obama has lost not even one point in Germany and many other countries. The People were so happy not to have to miss his speech. The use of electricity went way up as he spoke. An excellent indicator. Friends who are in Moscow right now report the same. Some reporter already put out negative press before the people even started to enter the area where the President was to speak. The report was: "Having Obama come here is like having your MIL come for a visit". He was a british FOX reporter. Tells it, doesn't it. We have an excellent News stand here which overnights press from around the World.It is most interesting to read such varied material. Eye opening as well.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Depends on where the gadget was made and the store that sells it as to whether a person in the U S has a decent paying job. I am trying to limit the number of gadgets in my house as most are made of things that further erode the environment and the shipping is also environmentally costly.


peacegoddess
Unfortunately at this time most things have at least some parts made in an other part of the world. Many however at least are being assembled again in our country. If the market is profitable, companies will again manufacture here. The trend is already in motion. We will get manufacturing back and it is not necessarily by choice. Whatever the reason, it will be beneficial for our people. We are limiting chemicals as much as possible in our house - a little more elbow grease compensates for it. Gadgets I have many and when they poop out they are taken apart and the materials recycled.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

damemary said:


> Have you ever considered a different animal for your avatar?


Have you ever thought of a different animal on yours?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think we should just rent an ice cream truck, easier on all of us, and won't have to worry about melting and first come first eat it all up.


Great idea - I can see you are all better now!  Let's get one with a real old-fashioned Good Humor man to give us our ice cream.?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Knew that, you don't have to apoloize. My English teacher in high scool encourged me to be a writer. So I always get carried away with life stories. But that's the way I see things in my life. :roll: :lol:


I love it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Reading and Libraries: I am also a reader and get my books from the library. I only buy the books I read on vacation. I have an iPad and can read on it, but I don't always find something I want to read on Amazon eBooks. It is actually more fun to read hardback books than eBooks. I am currently reading Call the Midwife by Jennifer Worth. I think one of you recommended it. Our local library is quite complete with a nice coffee bar inside combining two things I like. They are linked to additional libraries if they don't have what I want. The also have a book club meeting monthly. I just haven't joined in because I don't want to commit to reading a certain book and then not having time to finish it. I used to get a book and then just get lost in it. Now I have this knitting addiction and have to knit up my projects. I get torn between knitting, reading a book and KnittingParadise. I jump from one to another. Does anyone else feel torn between two or three loves? I know I should strive for more balance.
> 
> Ice Cream - I love chocolate and strawberry best. Sorbets - raspberry; Sherbets - rainbow or lemon; and Gelato - any fruit flavor. I don't eat any of these often though as it is not on my diet.


I have the same loves. They are demanding, aren't they?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I know you didn't try to bring any racism or bigotry into your house. I also know that young children pronounce words incorrectly when they're learning how to say them. zI think my remark is directed at people old enough to remember watching "I Love Lucy" when it wasn't in reruns. I already know how decent you are.


Loved "I Love Lucy!" I can still laugh at some of them even after seeing them so many times. Remember the candy factory assembly line? And the veeta-vita-vegamin? Hilarious!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Loved "I Love Lucy!" I can still laugh at some of them even after seeing them so many times. Remember the candy factory assembly line? And the veeta-vita-vegamin? Hilarious!


Me too, I Love Lucy is a classic. In fact, Lucy was a really smart businesswoman. I'll bet she had no trouble at all "splaining" things to Ricky. By the way, "splaining" is an idiom that is now part of the American lexicon. It is recognized in the Urban Dictionary.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Little that is broadcast today comes close to the programs of the past. They had writers who could write. Bob Burns and Gracie Allen were quite entertaining as well. Before my time but we have a library of old programs we bought through PBS and view them often. It fills the house with laughter. A wonderful sound.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Or double chocolate ice cream with chocolate syrup on top.


that would be my favourite too - but we have a brand that also has tiny mini chocolates in the ice cream and chocolate syrup swirl.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> Unfortunately at this time most things have at least some parts made in an other part of the world. Many however at least are being assembled again in our country. If the market is profitable, companies will again manufacture here. The trend is already in motion. We will get manufacturing back and it is not necessarily by choice. Whatever the reason, it will be beneficial for our people. We are limiting chemicals as much as possible in our house - a little more elbow grease compensates for it. Gadgets I have many and when they poop out they are taken apart and the materials recycled.


Do you know where your recycled materials end up? Many recycled things end up in China or other third world countries to be taken apart and the remains which are often,depending on item, toxic to the people taking unused/recycled gadgets apart and often what remains is left to degrade in the earth.

What we need for job stimulas, among other things, are infrastructure jobs and manufacturing of environmentally sound sources of energy. I would like to see us be able to grow hemp for fabric.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I've added Ludlum, too. Didn't realize he wrote them. Loved the one movie I saw - would l like to see the rest.
> 
> Right now, I have "The Avengers" in my dvd player. My grandson brought it and I missed most of it. Will watch. What I saw was good.


The books were written in the 80's so the plot lines were different. The master terrorist in the Bourne Identity was Carlos the Jackal along with the CIA conspiracies. At the time, the Jackal had a lot of mystery about him and ties to KGB during the Cold War.

Do you remember the Avengers series with Diana Rigg and Patrick McNee? I think she was one of the first serious female agents.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I'll second that. Considered several times getting one, but do not own one yet.


Don't have 1 either - I prefer turning the pages rather than reading from a screen. Would consider it if I was planning a long trip because it would be easier than bringing along several books


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> What kind of history interests you most, Yarnie? I ask because I've never "gotten into" history. My mother gave me her love of poetry, but not her love of history.


Oh Bonnie, Where to start. First it is learning my family's history. Then it's reading about different town's back in the 1800's town would publish biographies of the people who lived in that town or county's. It is strange to read about what people did in their lives and how they lived. It's wonderful to look at maps of a certain area and see how they change as the years pass, called plat maps. To read old telephone books and names of business. To read the history of this country, and how certain people who made a difference and others who didn't. To read the Blue books of laws pass in this state. It just fascinates me how everthing has changed, but it really hasn't.

I found out that people always built their houses on top of where they kept their animals cow's ect. Because with only fireplaces there was not enough heat but with the warm from the animals it add more heat. That they heated rocks in the fire place to put in their beds to keep them warmer. That mud was used to ***** inbetween logs to fill in the opening between them. 
How our government was founded, by people who dared to ask for freedom. How the people bravely went into this country with not knowing where or what they would find, but always had hope. When I look at what is happening to day and see such lost of hope. Wow it is so sad. If only everyone would take the time to read what this country meant to those who came before, I wonder if we would not step back and really think about what is happening to what this country was . 
Sorry for the long answer, just I guess you have to have a heart to wonder about what began as a country with hope, and the thoughts of freedom to what it is now. 
Also just a foot note. Do you know where the Republican party came together. Yes WISCONSIN, not bragging much, I am still an independant. 
I guess Bonnie this is the gift God has given me, to love what came before. Not everyone was meant to love history.
Oh and poems, my father gave me that love too. 
Now don't you wish you hadn't ask me??? I mean I just gave the short version. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi WCK, How are you this fine night? It seem to be quite for a change.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Me too, I Love Lucy is a classic. In fact, Lucy was a really smart businesswoman. I'll bet she had no trouble at all "splaining" things to Ricky. By the way, "splaining" is an idiom that is now part of the American lexicon. It is recognized in the Urban Dictionary.


I've used it many time myself - just to be funny.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Little that is broadcast today comes close to the programs of the past. They had writers who could write. Bob Burns and Gracie Allen were quite entertaining as well. Before my time but we have a library of old programs we bought through PBS and view them often. It fills the house with laughter. A wonderful sound.


I hope you don't mind this, but I think you mean George Burns and Gracie Allen. I agree - they were hilarious! Gracie used to remind me of one of my grandmothers - in her looks. Now she reminds me of me - in her ditziness! I agree - laughter in the house IS a wonderful sound. Makes us happy, doesn't it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well thanks for splaining that to me. I did not know that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am going to confess something that I know will get you book lovers going.

I always read the last chapter of a book to find out if I am going to like it. 

I know I have heard it all before, how I shouldn't but just have to see how it ends.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> We have the same kind of library here to can order on line, from all different countries too. Also have friends of Library and book sales. I also go to Madison to main library which is huge. Favorite place is the Wisconsin Historical Society. That is the place i can sit in one of the stack as it is called and get lost in history. Hubby gave up on me after one visit. Learn to drop me off and tell me three to five hours will come and pick me up. I also can order some historical books and papers through library here in villiage. I am always helping out at library book sales. Special things that are put on , like Harry Potters birthday party ect. I love it.
> Have no kindle yet thought about it,but you can borrow one from our library. Still enjoy book in hand. Still write thank you notes and letters.Also use the old phone but have cell phone.
> 
> Love to get books at half price books, St. vinnies, Goodwill. Always take back,when finish. It's called recycling don't ya know.


DH and I love history too Yarnie; we got quite a few books about this area after we moved here and the local paper has a weekly column about local history. Recently read a Peter the Great biography and history of St. Petersberg


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> Do you know where your recycled materials end up? Many recycled things end up in China or other third world countries to be taken apart and the remains which are often,depending on item, toxic to the people taking unused/recycled gadgets apart and often what remains is left to degrade in the earth.
> 
> What we need for job stimulas, among other things, are infrastructure jobs and manufacturing of environmentally sound sources of energy. I would like to see us be able to grow hemp for fabric.


peacegoddess
Research is working intensely on using recycables for road surfaces for example. Not there yet but not too far off either.
As to our infrastructure, it is in shameful condition. Third world countries are in better shape with roads, bridges and public transportaton. Hemp and Sisal is being used more and more. I try to use natural materials as much as possible. Do not tolerate all of them unfortunately and some are quite expensive. One of the resources we need to worry about most is Water. Sorry I did not intent to write a book. Huck


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The books were written in the 80's so the plot lines were different. The master terrorist in the Bourne Identity was Carlos the Jackal along with the CIA conspiracies. At the time, the Jackal had a lot of mystery about him and ties to KGB during the Cold War.
> 
> Do you remember the Avengers series with Diana Rigg and Patrick McNee? I think she was one of the first serious female agents.


Yes, I do. My father loved two women besides my mother - and they were Mary Tyler Moore and Diana Rigg! 
:lol:

The Avengers my grandson brought has superheroes in it. I don't usually watch superheroes at this stage of my life, but I did like Iron Man and he's in it, too. The special effects were great.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well thanks for splaining that to me. I did not know that.


 :lol: :lol:

So glad you're back in the swing of things!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am going to confess something that I know will get you book lovers going.
> 
> I always read the last chapter of a book to find out if I am going to like it.
> 
> I know I have heard it all before, how I shouldn't but just have to see how it ends.


I do not believe this. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My dh order me a kindle for Christmas the black Monday. Never got it. Someone stole it before I got it. Amazon give us credit for it. I am not in a hurry to get one anyway. My daughter was the one that wanted me to get one. She sent me a recipe today for chocolate ice cream. It is 1/2 gallon chocolate milk, 1 can of condensed milk and 8 oz. of cool whip. Fix it up in a freezer. May have to try it. I bought one of those freezer that you freeze the inside but it only holds small amount. I gained three pounds last summer. It is ready in 20 minutes. I haven't even put it in the freezer this summer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I do not believe this. :shock:


Yarnie :!: :!: :!: :lol:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I hope you don't mind this, but I think you mean George Burns and Gracie Allen. I agree - they were hilarious! Gracie used to remind me of one of my grandmothers - in her looks. Now she reminds me of me - in her ditziness! I agree - laughter in the house IS a wonderful sound. Makes us happy, doesn't it?


bonf3
I don't mind at all. You are correct it is George not Bob. We often laugh until it hurts. My dear husband has such an infectious laugh.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am going to confess something that I know will get you book lovers going.
> 
> I always read the last chapter of a book to find out if I am going to like it.
> 
> I know I have heard it all before, how I shouldn't but just have to see how it ends.


If it's an author I haven't read before, I usually read the 1st page and then randomly flip thru and read a couple more pages to see if I like the style. If the story really grabs me, I have to keep reading sometimes til 2 or 3 am. Also have to admit that once in a while I skip to the last chapter just so I can go to bed


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My dh order me a kindle for Christmas the black Monday. Never got it. Someone stole it before I got it. Amazon give us credit for it. I am not in a hurry to get one anyway. My daughter was the one that wanted me to get one. She sent me a recipe today for chocolate ice cream. It is 1/2 gallon chocolate milk, 1 can of condensed milk and 8 oz. of cool whip. Fix it up in a freezer. May have to try it. I bought one of those freezer that you freeze the inside but it only holds small amount. I gained three pounds last summer. It is ready in 20 minutes. I haven't even put it in the freezer this summer.


 Sounds good!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

A kindle is wonderful to store knitting and crochet patterns.
There are also recorded books available for the hearing impaired. Some libraries rent them out for a small fee.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonf3
> I don't mind at all. You are correct it is George not Bob. We often laugh until it hurts. My dear husband has such an infectious laugh.


Nice!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> If it's an author I haven't read before, I usually read the 1st page and then randomly flip thru and read a couple more pages to see if I like the style. If the story really grabs me, I have to keep reading sometimes til 2 or 3 am. Also have to admit that once in a while I skip to the last chapter just so I can go to bed


West coast kitty - you and yarnie! 
The only time - the ONLY time, Yarnie and Kitty! - I look ahead is if a favorite character or a child is in danger. I might look then. If the person dies, I probably won't read the book. If a child dies, I definitely won't read it. I have a daughter, an English major and teacher, who can read anything. I can't - if it's going to make me cry, i pass. Never have read a Nick Sparks book. Self-preservation.

Some of Emily Dickinson's beautiful poems are so touching I can hardly bear it.

If it's boring, no way. After college, I promised myself I'd never read another book that was boring. 40+ years later, I'm sticking to my guns.

I guess a lot of us have our little quirks when it comes to reading. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

When I was in the 10th grade my mother made me go to bed and would see my light on because I was reading. I would go to sleep while reading by the light on my sewing machine. When she caught me doing that I got in my closet and put a towel under the door so we wouldn't see the light. Read Gone with the Wind in my closet. lol Love to read.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When I was in the 10th grade my mother made me go to bed and would see my light on because I was reading. I would go to sleep while reading by the light on my sewing machine. When she caught me doing that I got in my closet and put a towel under the door so we wouldn't see the light. Read Gone with the Wind in my closet. lol Love to read.


So do I. I started reading in bed when I spent the night with two friends. They were sisters just a year apart. Every night they read before they went to sleep. I started that and never stopped.

My daughter can't let her 8-year old read chapter books before sleeping because he'll do what you did - stay up very late, as long as he can get away with. So he has to read non-fiction in bed. He likes it, but it's not quite as compelling as Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings, which I can't believe he can even read. But he can.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Heavy rains in southern Alberta have caused massive flooding, some families have had to evacuate their homes and many roads and bridges have been washed out. Our families and friends are safe but I'm praying for all of those affected. Thankfully no one has lost their lives.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Heavy rains in southern Alberta have caused massive flooding, some families have had to evacuate their homes and many roads and bridges have been washed out. Our families and friends are safe but I'm praying for all of those affected. Thankfully no one has lost their lives.


Oh, no. I hope there are no tragedies - no loss of life. This weather has been so destructive.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> If it's an author I haven't read before, I usually read the 1st page and then randomly flip thru and read a couple more pages to see if I like the style. If the story really grabs me, I have to keep reading sometimes til 2 or 3 am. Also have to admit that once in a while I skip to the last chapter just so I can go to bed [/quote. You are like me. If a book is good I can't sleep untill I have finished and then am disappointed and sad when I am finished with the book. Last summer I was reading Incredible Journey to my grand that was spending the night with me. He fell asleep and I continued to read it until I finished it. Forgot how good it was.  Finished about 4:00AM


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Heavy rains in southern Alberta have caused massive flooding, some families have had to evacuate their homes and many roads and bridges have been washed out. Our families and friends are safe but I'm praying for all of those affected. Thankfully no one has lost their lives.


Terrible kitty. Glad your family and friends are ok . Had not heard about the flooding. Prayers for Alberta.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Just to make it absolutely clear here, I absolutely did not intend my remark as a punch at you. I know how decent a person you are. If anyone here is misguided enough to think that I have any disrespect for you, I hope they will remember what I've said to you in this message.

Again, my remark was aimed at people who probably watched "I Love Lucy" when it was on prime time TV, and that was a time when making fun of a Cuban's accent, or the accent of any immigrant to this country, was considered acceptable.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> West coast kitty - you and yarnie!
> The only time - the ONLY time, Yarnie and Kitty! - I look ahead is if a favorite character or a child is in danger. I might look then. If the person dies, I probably won't read the book. If a child dies, I definitely won't read it. I have a daughter, an English major and teacher, who can read anything. I can't - if it's going to make me cry, i pass. Never have read a Nick Sparks book. Self-preservation.
> 
> Some of Emily Dickinson's beautiful poems are so touching I can hardly bear it.
> ...


I've read some books with so many tears that my vision gets blurry and I have to stop - but I do finish the story. Same happens with some movies. I won't finish a boring book either


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When I was in the 10th grade my mother made me go to bed and would see my light on because I was reading. I would go to sleep while reading by the light on my sewing machine. When she caught me doing that I got in my closet and put a towel under the door so we wouldn't see the light. Read Gone with the Wind in my closet. lol Love to read.


My closet never had enough room to get in and read! But I did use the flashlight under the covers and after my parents went to bed turned the light back on. Got caught a few times but didn't get into trouble for it because I still got up for school on time


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So do I. I started reading in bed when I spent the night with two friends. They were sisters just a year apart. Every night they read before they went to sleep. I started that and never stopped.
> 
> My daughter can't let her 8-year old read chapter books before sleeping because he'll do what you did - stay up very late, as long as he can get away with. So he has to read non-fiction in bed. He likes it, but it's not quite as compelling as Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings, which I can't believe he can even read. But he can.


Haven't read Harry Potter but LOVED Lord of the Rings


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

SeattleSoul said:


> Just to make it absolutely clear here, I absolutely did not intend my remark as a punch at you. I know how decent a person you are. If anyone here is misguided enough to think that I have any disrespect for you, I hope they will remember what I've said to you in this message.
> 
> Again, my remark was aimed at people who probably watched "I Love Lucy" when it was on prime time TV, and that was a time when making fun of a Cuban's accent, or the accent of any immigrant to this country, was considered acceptable.


SeattleSoul
You have to make nothing clear to me. I know how you meant it and there was nothing offensive about what you wrote. You just made a statement. What others think does not matter at all to me I just did not want them to twist what you wrote. HUGS Huck


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Terrible kitty. Glad your family and friends are ok . Had not heard about the flooding. Prayers for Alberta.


Flooding in and around Calgary and southern


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Flooding in and around Calgary and southern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

A friend just sent me this recipe. I am going to make it tonight. Yum.

Sweet Hawaiian Crockpot Chicken:
Ingredients:
1 cup pineapple juice 
1/2 cup packed brown sugar 
1/3 cup light soy sauce
2 pounds chicken breast tenderloins. 

Directions:
Add all ingredients to the crockpot and cook on low 6-8 hrs and they should just fall apart. Enjoy!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> A kindle is wonderful to store knitting and crochet patterns.
> There are also recorded books available for the hearing impaired. Some libraries rent them out for a small fee.


It would save a lot of space and paper to store the patterns on a Kindle. Never thought of that. I have a stack right beside me that I've printed and have to punch holes and put in binder. Hmmmm........


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> West coast kitty - you and yarnie!
> The only time - the ONLY time, Yarnie and Kitty! - I look ahead is if a favorite character or a child is in danger. I might look then. If the person dies, I probably won't read the book. If a child dies, I definitely won't read it. I have a daughter, an English major and teacher, who can read anything. I can't - if it's going to make me cry, i pass. Never have read a Nick Sparks book. Self-preservation.
> 
> Some of Emily Dickinson's beautiful poems are so touching I can hardly bear it.
> ...


I should have said if a beloved person dies. I read murder mysteries most of the time - so I don't turn away from ALL death in books.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> west coast kitty said:
> 
> 
> > If it's an author I haven't read before, I usually read the 1st page and then randomly flip thru and read a couple more pages to see if I like the style. If the story really grabs me, I have to keep reading sometimes til 2 or 3 am. Also have to admit that once in a while I skip to the last chapter just so I can go to bed [/quote. You are like me. If a book is good I can't sleep untill I have finished and then am disappointed and sad when I am finished with the book. Last summer I was reading Incredible Journey to my grand that was spending the night with me. He fell asleep and I continued to read it until I finished it. Forgot how good it was.  Finished about 4:00AM
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Just to make it absolutely clear here, I absolutely did not intend my remark as a punch at you. I know how decent a person you are. If anyone here is misguided enough to think that I have any disrespect for you, I hope they will remember what I've said to you in this message.
> 
> Again, my remark was aimed at people who probably watched "I Love Lucy" when it was on prime time TV, and that was a time when making fun of a Cuban's accent, or the accent of any immigrant to this country, was considered acceptable.


Yes, and on the show, Ricky said it to be funny. If I hear someone say that, I know they're making a reference to that - Ricky being funny - and just being funny themselves by doing it. It seems more a joke about the person who's in trouble.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My closet never had enough room to get in and read! But I did use the flashlight under the covers and after my parents went to bed turned the light back on. Got caught a few times but didn't get into trouble for it because I still got up for school on time


If that's the worst thing you and CB ever did, you are a saint. Isn't it fun to look back on that.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Billy Graham's Prayer at 95 yrs old

Thought my friends would enjoy this. it is what we are allabout kn this thread.

----------
From a man the media has never been able to throw dirt on.....amazing!
He has certainly hit the "world" on the head!

Billy Graham's Prayer For Our Nation 

THIS MAN SURE HAS A GOOD VIEW OF WHAT'S HAPPENING TO OUR COUNTRY!

'Heavenly Father, we come before you today to ask your forgiveness and to seek your direction and guidance. We know Your Word says, 'Woe to those who call evil good,' but that is exactly what we have done. We have lost our spiritual equilibrium and reversed our values. We have exploited the poor and called it the lottery. We have rewarded laziness and called it welfare. We have killed our unborn and called it choice. We have shot abortionists and called it justifiable. We have neglected to discipline our children and called it building self esteem. We have abused power and called it politics. We have coveted our neighbor's possessions and called it ambition. We have polluted the air with profanity and pornography and called it freedom of expression. We have ridiculed the time-honored values of our forefathers and called it enlightenment. Search us, Oh God, and know our hearts today; cleanse us from sin and set us free. Amen!'

With the Lord's help, may this prayer sweep over our nation and wholeheartedly become our desire so that we once again can be called 'One nation under God!'
Think about this: If you forward this prayer to everyone on your e-mail list, in less than 30 days it would be heard by the world.

(It's worth a try!)
'One Nation Under God!'


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Billy Graham's Prayer at 95 yrs old
> 
> Thought my friends would enjoy this. it is what we are allabout kn this thread.
> 
> ...


That says it all.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> peacegoddess
> Research is working intensely on using recycables for road surfaces for example. Not there yet but not too far off either.
> As to our infrastructure, it is in shameful condition. Third world countries are in better shape with roads, bridges and public transportaton. Hemp and Sisal is being used more and more. I try to use natural materials as much as possible. Do not tolerate all of them unfortunately and some are quite expensive. One of the resources we need to worry about most is Water. Sorry I did not intent to write a book. Huck


I agree on the water ...those of us living in the west know the water issues very well... no pun intended. Hemp is still not legal to grow in the US, yet is a great alternative to growing tobacco and made into fabric and rugs etc is a very viable commodity .


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> A friend just sent me this recipe. I am going to make it tonight. Yum.
> 
> Sweet Hawaiian Crockpot Chicken:
> Ingredients:
> ...


I make all the time (2 nights ago actually) something similar but in a saucepan with Sugar Free Apricot Preserves.

May I suggest adding a tbsp of yellow mustard to the mix, and 5 mins before serving throw in onion and garlic salt, chopped green pepper, whole cashews and Mandarin oranges. Serving over rice or angel hair is good.

That is, of course, if you like those ingredients! This meal is on regular rotation in our house.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Billy Graham's Prayer at 95 yrs old
> 
> Thought my friends would enjoy this. it is what we are allabout kn this thread.
> 
> ...


Amen Brother. Many crowns this man will receive in Heaven.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I will stretch out a really good book so it won't end so fast.


I always hate to see a good storyline end. I love the Diana Gabaldon books. There is a continuing thread of the two protagonists through time from Scotland to America. I am determined to travel to Scotland next year. i want to stand at Culloden and see where Gabaldon's Jaime Frazier fought. Only a good book could make me feel that way. I dread the end of each book and then wait patiently for the next release. I felt the same way about the Jean Auel books about prehistoric people. I loved the Mitch Rapp character in Vince Flynn's books, but each book seems only tangently tied to the other. Anyhow, I do love to read.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I always hate to see a good storyline end. I love the Diana Gabaldon books. There is a continuing thread of the two protagonists through time from Scotland to America. I am determined to travel to Scotland next year. i want to stand at Culloden and see where Gabaldon's Jaime Frazier fought. Only a good book could make me feel that way. I dread the end of each book and then wait patiently for the next release. I felt the same way about the Jean Auel books about prehistoric people. I loved the Mitch Rapp character in Vince Flynn's books, but each book seems only tangently tied to the other. Anyhow, I do love to read.


I hope you get to Culloden. There is an atmosphere I have never felt anywhere else. It was truly spooky.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

John le Carre's latest book is right on the money. 


RIP Vince Flynn.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, I thimk he said it to be funny, but at a time when humor about people's accents was OK. I see an element of old racism popping up that doesn' fit the way we act today, that's all. Enough said? I know it's not the biggest deal in the world,.


bonbf3 said:


> Yes, and on the show, Ricky said it to be funny. If I hear someone say that, I know they're making a reference to that - Ricky being funny - and just being funny themselves by doing it. It seems more a joke about the person who's in trouble.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Yes, I thimk he said it to be funny, but at a time when humor about people's accents was OK. I see an element of old racism popping up that doesn' fit the way we act today, that's all. Enough said? I know it's not the biggest deal in the world,.


You're right. Not a big deal, especially on here. I really don't believe we have any racists on this thread. Hope not!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

There are a few places in this country that have made me feel the shivers like I expect Culloden will. Gettysburg and Manassas were like that. Charleston and Savannah were others. Philadelphia's historic district was too. I think there may be memories in our DNA of places relatives fought or died in the past. I didn't feel that way anywhere in Spain or Italy. Lovely places, but not mine. I also didn't feel that way when I toured the Arizona Memorial, except I did just feel like I wanted to leave - immediately. Either I couldn't connect, or I didn't want to. I have heard people say how moving visiting there is. Not for me. It was just smelly as it is still leaking diesel fuel. It was also very commercialized. They were just moving as many people as they could through the site - long lines and no tour guides. Cutbacks in staff there were evident in the park service. That was in 2010. Interestingly, there were lots of tour guides on the Missouri at Pearl Harbor. They must have been privately funded. It goes to show that our government can't do for us as well as businesses and charities can.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Correction: I wrote earlier "hearing impaired" I meant 
"sight impaired"



Huckleberry said:


> A kindle is wonderful to store knitting and crochet patterns.
> There are also recorded books available for the sight impaired. Some libraries rent them out for a small fee.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Billy Graham's Prayer at 95 yrs old
> 
> Thought my friends would enjoy this. it is what we are allabout kn this thread.
> 
> ...


His words move both hearts and minds. Did you know that the IRS was investigating him and his Org. How nasty, can they be. This to a man who never judge any President who met with them all and who prayed with them all. Plus all the people he brought to Christ. Wow that say's a lot of about the government doesn't it.

I forgot to say thank you for posting this.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> There are a few places in this country that have made me feel the shivers like I expect Culloden will.


I have that feeling a lot: multiple visits to these sites - happens every time: Pearl Harbor and from the top of Diamond Head, HI, battlefields of Lexington/Concord, MA and Gettysburg, PA, Naval Shipyards, when in Japan and in conversation with a survivor of the atomic bomb, at Mt. Rushmore, the sites in D.C., the Grand Canyon, on the Great Wall of China, in particular Church services, in Ephesus, Turkey and the stadium at Olympia, Greece. Every water Baptism in my Church, or when the children's choir sings.

I'm guaranteed to shiver down my spine, every time I hear the National Anthem whether at a baseball game, military funeral or event, or at a concert. I'm sure there are other places, times, as well, but gotta run and that's what I've thought of presently.

Guess I'm just a sap for feeling inspired, patriotic, or something.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

i agree with you Kitty about visitng places like you mention. Just to sit there, something comes over me and I feel sad just knowing how many lost their lives to free others. 
I can even look at pictures or watch on TV Flanders Feild in France and see all the crosses of all those men and women who fought for the freedoms of other nations.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am sorry not awake yet brain not quite in full mod, Meant Knit crazy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh West Coast Kitty, that sounds horrible glad there was no lost of lives. But what a mess and all that will have to be rebuilt. 

I found out studying Wisconsin history that most of our roads are built over paths that the American Indians and settlers used to go one place to another. I found that interesting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit Crazy recipe using Crock pot sounds very very good. Love crock pot recipes in summer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Correction: I wrote earlier "hearing impaired" I meant
> "sight impaired"


I didn't even notice that! I guess we "see" what we expect to see sometimes.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> His words move both hearts and minds. Did you know that the IRS was investigating him and his Org. How nasty, can they be. This to a man who never judge any President who met with them all and who prayed with them all. Plus all the people he brought to Christ. Wow that say's a lot of about the government doesn't it.
> 
> I forgot to say thank you for posting this.


I wonder why in the world they investigated him? What did they expect to find? And if they found something, what would they do with it? Sure makes me wonder.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have that feeling a lot: multiple visits to these sites - happens every time: Pearl Harbor and from the top of Diamond Head, HI, battlefields of Lexington/Concord, MA and Gettysburg, PA, Naval Shipyards, when in Japan and in conversation with a survivor of the atomic bomb, at Mt. Rushmore, the sites in D.C., the Grand Canyon, on the Great Wall of China, in particular Church services, in Ephesus, Turkey and the stadium at Olympia, Greece. Every water Baptism in my Church, or when the children's choir sings.
> 
> I'm guaranteed to shiver down my spine, every time I hear the National Anthem whether at a baseball game, military funeral or event, or at a concert. I'm sure there are other places, times, as well, but gotta run and that's what I've thought of presently.
> 
> Guess I'm just a sap for feeling inspired, patriotic, or something.


I think it's a good thing.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> i agree with you Kitty about visitng places like you mention. Just to sit there, something comes over me and I feel sad just knowing how many lost their lives to free others.
> I can even look at pictures or watch on TV Flanders Feild in France and see all the crosses of all those men and women who fought for the freedoms of other nations.


The Somme is one place I need to go. My eyes always fill when I see it on television. My dad was born during WWI, but at least one of his older brothers was in France.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I make all the time (2 nights ago actually) something similar but in a saucepan with Sugar Free Apricot Preserves.
> 
> May I suggest adding a tbsp of yellow mustard to the mix, and 5 mins before serving throw in onion and garlic salt, chopped green pepper, whole cashews and Mandarin oranges. Serving over rice or angel hair is good.
> 
> That is, of course, if you like those ingredients! This meal is on regular rotation in our house.


Thanks for the tips. I think I will cook rice to go with it. The mustard was a good reminder too. I always add dry mustard to my baked beans, and you can't really taste it, but it does add a little something. I'll try the yellow mustard. The vinegar in it will add something to the recipe. I'll have to think about the nuts and mandarin oranges. i don't have cashews, but i do have almonds. Thanks again.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I wonder why in the world they investigated him? What did they expect to find? And if they found something, what would they do with it? Sure makes me wonder.


I think it was the son they checked not the Senior Graham.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks for the tips. I think I will cook rice to go with it. The mustard was a good reminder too. I always add dry mustard to my baked beans, and you can't really taste it, but it does add a little something. I'll try the yellow mustard. The vinegar in it will add something to the recipe. I'll have to think about the nuts and mandarin oranges. i don't have cashews, but i do have almonds. Thanks again.[/quote I have used 1/2 C chunky peanut butter in place of the nuts .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I think it was the son they checked not the Senior Graham.[/quote http://theulstermanreport.com/2013/05/14/report-obama-irs-went-after-americas-pastor-billy-graham/


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Huckleberry said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was the son they checked not the Senior Graham.[/quote http://theulstermanreport.com/2013/05/14/report-obama-irs-went-after-americas-pastor-billy-graham/
> ...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Guess I'm just a sap for feeling inspired, patriotic, or something.


I think for me it is just recognition of bravery, sacrifice, kindness, and a giving spirit. I respect that. I don't respect cowards, takers, incivility, and meanness. Life is too short, and God is good.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Been ill with first sore throat then runny nose the coughing all time until this AM cannot cough so headed to immediate care clinic as regular dr is booked. Chest hurts something awful.

Was in pool the other day with woman who kept coughing and I told her she needed to stay home but she just kept on coughing and not covering her cough so now I have her germs. I will tell her when I see her again and will tell the facility too that she was sick!

What is wrong with people that they won't stay home when sick?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> I think it was the son they checked not the Senior Graham.


Oh - the Samaritan's Purse Graham. If you make the shoeboxes or know anyone who does, they like bright washcloths for the children. I'm making some for a friend of mine. She loves doing the shoeboxes - collects things all year. She just beams when she talks about it - a real sweetheart.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kitty that was terrible. Thank God no lives were lost. I can't believe the news people kept on going thru that. Was it because of storms or the melting snow? Wow that was scary to watch.


It's a combination of high water levels because of melting snow in the mountains and very heavy rains. Water levels are still increasing - now more than 100,000 people evacuated in the region, gas turned off to many areas. Schools are closed and people are being asked to stay off the roads unless absolutely necessary. So grateful that there have been no reported deaths. Prayers are very much appreciated


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I will stretch out a really good book so it won't end so fast.


I can't do it - not enough self restraint


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I think for me it is just recognition of bravery, sacrifice, kindness, and a giving spirit. I respect that. I don't respect cowards, takers, incivility, and meanness. Life is too short, and God is good.


Yes - the admiration and gratitude you feel for people who have sacrificed so much. Nowadays sacrifice is often considered foolish - too bad. But there will always be those who answer the call. God bless them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Been ill with first sore throat then runny nose the coughing all time until this AM cannot cough so headed to immediate care clinic as regular dr is booked. Chest hurts something awful.
> 
> Was in pool the other day with woman who kept coughing and I told her she needed to stay home but she just kept on coughing and not covering her cough so now I have her germs. I will tell her when I see her again and will tell the facility too that she was sick!
> 
> What is wrong with people that they won't stay home when sick?


Jane, so sorry you're sick. Yes, it's aggravating when people cough all over and around you. I'm glad you're going to see the doctor. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Billy and Franklin Graham are both really well known and supported in Canada - strong voices for morality and conscience


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a combination of high water levels because of melting snow in the mountains and very heavy rains. Water levels are still increasing - now more than 100,000 people evacuated in the region, gas turned off to many areas. Schools are closed and people are being asked to stay off the roads unless absolutely necessary. So grateful that there have been no reported deaths. Prayers are very much appreciated


Prayers from me, Kitty.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> The Samaritan's Purse Graham. If you make the shoeboxes or know anyone who does, they like bright washcloths for the children. I'm making some for a friend of mine. She loves doing the shoeboxes - collects things all year. She just beams when she talks about it - a real sweetheart.


enjoy packing shoe boxes. Our church is very active in packing boxes. on their FB page they offer suggestions for things to pack in the boxes. They do like home made things. Need to get busy and make somethings for my boxes. Also last year I did boxes for older kids.

Really SP does many good things as they usually one of the first on the ground when a disaster hits. 
After the Haiti earthquake, they had a plane in the air with the help of a Nascar owner to get supplies needed supplies as soon as possible/
Greta from Fox News has teamed with them to fund/support an orphanage in Haiti for the children. She posts pictures of all they are doing on her blog.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Billy and Franklin Graham are both really well known and supported in Canada - strong voices for morality and conscience


They are - set quite an example.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> enjoy packing shoe boxes. Our church is very active in packing boxes. on their FB page they offer suggestions for things to pack in the boxes. They do like home made things. Need to get busy and make somethings for my boxes. Also last year I did boxes for older kids.


I think that's so nice. I like to help with it when I can. It's quite an enterprise and so appreciated.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a combination of high water levels because of melting snow in the mountains and very heavy rains. Water levels are still increasing - now more than 100,000 people evacuated in the region, gas turned off to many areas. Schools are closed and people are being asked to stay off the roads unless absolutely necessary. So grateful that there have been no reported deaths. Prayers are very much appreciated


I hadn't heard about this until you shared. I am praying for your neighbors and that you are safe. What are the temps there? We expect 90's beginning Sunday. You need some of that to dry out.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I also get very emotional and contemplative at many historical sites and memorials and even returning to the areas our families came from. Amazing to see how much was done with such limited resources during those times.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Huckleberry said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was the son they checked not the Senior Graham.[/quote http://theulstermanreport.com/2013/05/14/report-obama-irs-went-after-americas-pastor-billy-graham/
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

So sorry that you're sick Jane; pray that you recover soon


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK, all are in my prayers that is so sad to hear. Those poor people having to leave their homes. Not a good sitution at all. 

Janie oh sweet lady, I am thinking of you and praying for you. It is so hard on you and your body when you get sick.Some do not realize how bad you really get,that lady especial, why did she not stay home, I agree with you.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Using the way Ricky Ricardo pronounced "explain" in this day and age is racist. Bazinga is a made-up word.No racism there.


Give the racist crap a rest. It was about his humor, nothing more. He made fun of himself and the way he spoke English. It was a trademark expression for him.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

damemary said:


> And how many do you think should show up in record high temperatures with no shade or facilities to cool off when you could see it on TV in relative safety and comfort? This is a case of manipulating information to 'prove' a point.


No, manipulating information would be to say that the speech was by "invitation only" so only 4500 people showed up. When in reality, only 4500 people showed up because most people did not care to attend the speech. The heat was used as an excuse for the low attendance. Obama has lost his popularity.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When I was in the 10th grade my mother made me go to bed and would see my light on because I was reading. I would go to sleep while reading by the light on my sewing machine. When she caught me doing that I got in my closet and put a towel under the door so we wouldn't see the light. Read Gone with the Wind in my closet. lol Love to read.


Well CB, I am glad you made it out of the closet. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I've read some books with so many tears that my vision gets blurry and I have to stop - but I do finish the story. Same happens with some movies. I won't finish a boring book either


I usually give a book 50 pages. If nothing happens to keep me interested it's on to the next book. I'm the same with movies. I'll give it 20 minutes and then off to another movie. Too good books out there to struggle through a boring one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Franklin Graham political. I think not, the only think he has said that can any way be consider politic is about being investigated by the IRS. As this man and his charity have audits done more then twice a year by companies not connected with Smartian's Purse. 
Samaritan's Purse has been there to help people in Okla. with Tornado's In new Jersey for Sandy. His organization has sent hospital ship all over the world where needed. He has gone into countries to put wells into areas with no water. As has said before shoe Boxes. At Christmas through his org.you can send money to buy chickens fish goats to go to poor people in other countries to help them start their own business, and feed their family's. He has done the same for this country. Unlike some org. he does not go on an appeal on TV. ever time there is s disater. Remeber the Red Cross asking for money that was not used for what they were appealing for. How come IRS did not investiagate them?????

Before you decide to find dirt on this man to defame him. He has openly admitted as a youth to not following his father's lead. I admire this man for what he admit, and for the man he has become. He is servent of Christ in the trues sense. We are all bless by God to have him here. He is what his father Rev. Graham was and is.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

sjrNC said:


> enjoy packing shoe boxes. Our church is very active in packing boxes. on their FB page they offer suggestions for things to pack in the boxes. They do like home made things. Need to get busy and make somethings for my boxes. Also last year I did boxes for older kids.
> 
> Really SP does many good things as they usually one of the first on the ground when a disaster hits.
> After the Haiti earthquake, they had a plane in the air with the help of a Nascar owner to get supplies needed supplies as soon as possible/
> Greta from Fox News has teamed with them to fund/support an orphanage in Haiti for the children. She posts pictures of all they are doing on her blog.


I've seen them. Greta seems very nice - I always enjoy watching her. I sent her an email once, and she actually responded!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The CRA (Can. version of IRS) has also targeted several Christian leaders and organizations. Bishop Fred Henry of Calgary has been targeted several times, including being personally audited.
> 
> I think the following quote says a lot about how intolerant govt officials have become of Christian values:
> 
> In a letter, written in defense of Pastor Steven Boissons, Bishop Henry of Calgary viscerates the philosophic underpinnings of modern day secularism as practiced today in Canada. It is this philosophy which dominates the public square these days, creating an ever increasingly hostile atmosphere for the free expression of one's religious convictions. You can say that a church is still free to speak and preach its creed and beliefs, however you demand that they be punished for believing in values contrary to current public opinion, then their speech is hardly free


I'm sorry to hear that. I had hoped Canada hadn't gone down the same road we are.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Give the racist crap a rest. It was about his humor, nothing more. He made fun of himself and the way he spoke English. It was a trademark expression for him.


Yes, he was kidding about himself.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I usually give a book 50 pages. If nothing happens to keep me interested it's on to the next book. I'm the same with movies. I'll give it 20 minutes and then off to another movie. Too good books out there to struggle through a boring one.


Makes sense to me. Not sure I last through 50 pages.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Been ill with first sore throat then runny nose the coughing all time until this AM cannot cough so headed to immediate care clinic as regular dr is booked. Chest hurts something awful.
> 
> Was in pool the other day with woman who kept coughing and I told her she needed to stay home but she just kept on coughing and not covering her cough so now I have her germs. I will tell her when I see her again and will tell the facility too that she was sick!
> 
> What is wrong with people that they won't stay home when sick?


I am so sorry that you are feeling sick Jane. It is amazing how thoughtless people can be. It bothered me when people came to work ill. There is no excuse for exposing others at a pool. No reason at all. Get well soon.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> No, manipulating information would be to say that the speech was by "invitation only" so only 4500 people showed up. When in reality, only 4500 people showed up because most people did not care to attend the speech. The heat was used as an excuse for the low attendance. Obama has lost his popularity.


soloweygirl
Obama is WELL liked. I know, I know, you hate to hear that.
Liked by 96% of the German population. Even a higher number than Bill Clinton who is in high standing as well. No manipulation, facts. The last Republican President who was liked there was Reagan and of course he could not get a foot on the ground in the GOP these days.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Obama is WELL liked. I know, I know, you hate to hear that.
> Liked by 96% of the German population. Even a higher number than Bill Clinton who is in high standing as well. No manipulation, facts. The last Republican President who was liked there was Reagan and of course he could not get a foot on the ground in the GOP these days.


Believe as you like. The numbers are showing the truth.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I wonder why in the world they investigated him? What did they expect to find? And if they found something, what would they do with it? Sure makes me wonder.


Not sure, but I think they were actually investigating his son's charitable organization rather than Billy's. Samaritan's Purse (Franklin's charity for overseas) has had 401 status for years, yet the IRS decided to go after Franklin Graham's org to nit pick an administrative change of his existing org I believe.

I'm not surprised, but infuriated. Let these orgs go about God's work especially since they've been doing so for decades.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Thanks for the tips. I think I will cook rice to go with it. The mustard was a good reminder too. I always add dry mustard to my baked beans, and you can't really taste it, but it does add a little something. I'll try the yellow mustard. The vinegar in it will add something to the recipe. I'll have to think about the nuts and mandarin oranges. i don't have cashews, but i do have almonds. Thanks again.


You're welcome. I use vinegar and soy in my recipe as well - but I don't cook in the crock pot. I'd like to try that next time.

I'm going to be making your pineapple cake recipe soon - can't wait! Needed an event and people to share it with.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not sure, but I think they were investigating his son's charitable organization rather than Billy's. Samaritan's Purse (Franklin's charity for overseas) has had 401 status for years, yet the IRS decided to go after Franklin Graham's org to nit pick an administrative change of his existing org I believe.
> 
> I'm not surprised, but infuriated. Let these orgs go about God's work especially since they've been doing so for decades.


knitpresentgifts
Correct you are, no investigation into Senior Graham. His slate is very clean, the son is a different story.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a combination of high water levels because of melting snow in the mountains and very heavy rains. Water levels are still increasing - now more than 100,000 people evacuated in the region, gas turned off to many areas. Schools are closed and people are being asked to stay off the roads unless absolutely necessary. So grateful that there have been no reported deaths. Prayers are very much appreciated


Done - the video was something to see. I saw some beautiful areas in the video as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Jane, so sorry you're sick. Yes, it's aggravating when people cough all over and around you. I'm glad you're going to see the doctor. I hope you feel better soon.


Me too Jane!


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

interesting article and reason given by the Huffington Post as to reason for the invited guests.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/14/obama-berlin_n_3441681.html

Chancellor Merkel has owed Obama an appearance at the Brandenburg Gate, which once stood next to the Berlin Wall between the communist East and capitalist West of the city, ever since she rebuffed a request from the junior senator from Illinois to speak there in 2008.

This time he is due to address roughly 4,000 invited guests on the eastern side of the Gate, in the enclosed Pariser Platz square. U.S. officials were apparently reluctant to have him speak on the western side, next to the park, because they feared unfavourable comparisons with the turnout in 2008.

The hope in Merkel's camp has been that the visit can give her a boost in the run-up to an election in September when she will be fighting for a third term.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> Obama is WELL liked. I know, I know, you hate to hear that.
> Liked by 96% of the German population. Even a higher number than Bill Clinton who is in high standing as well. No manipulation, facts. The last Republican President who was liked there was Reagan and of course he could not get a foot on the ground in the GOP these days.


Keep deluding yourself. That makes it easier for Republicans to win in 2014. It really doesn't matter what Germans think of BO. It hardly matters what Americans think of him. It does matter that nearly 2/3 of Americans are against Obamacare, the unaffordable healthcare act. It does matter that BO's administration is corrupt. That will give Republicans an overwhelming majority in 2014. That's the beginning of the end for BO's agenda. Hillary is the only follow-up act the Dem's have, and she is scandal-ridden too with sex cover-ups and a deliberate burying of her head in the sand when Benghazi was burning and Americans were dying. I have told you what I think of cowards. We won't elect another one.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Franklin Graham political. I think not, the only think he has said that can any way be consider politic is about being investigated by the IRS.


You're are correct once again Yarnie, and Huckleberry wrong again as usual.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Give the racist crap a rest. It was about his humor, nothing more. He made fun of himself and the way he spoke English. It was a trademark expression for him.


 :thumbup: You said what I wanted to.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Keep deluding yourself. That makes it easier for Republicans to win in 2014. It really doesn't matter what Germans think of BO. It hardly matters what Americans think of him. It does matter that nearly 2/3 of Americans are against Obamacare, the unaffordable healthcare act. It does matter that BO's administration is corrupt. That will give Republicans an overwhelming majority in 2014. That's the beginning of the end for BO's agenda. Hillary is the only follow-up act the Dem's have, and she is scandal-ridden too with sex cover-ups and a deliberate burying of her head in the sand when Benghazi was burning and Americans were dying. I have told you what I think of cowards. We won't elect another one.


Bravo! The only reason Obama was even speaking overseas, when he was trying to avoid the G8 like the plaque, was because no audience in the US wants to hear another peep from him INCLUDING his own party.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

The audit for both the Billy Graham and Samaritans Purse came on the same day.
Both after the approval of the marriage amendment in NC, which Rev Billy Graham 
published a full page ad about it

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/05/16/franklin-graham-nonprofits-irs-audits/2165647/

In May 2012, the BGEA took out full-page newspaper ads statewide supporting the Amendment One legislation that amended the state Constitution to specify that marriage is between a man and a woman. In the fall, the BGEA ran national newspaper ads encouraging voters to "cast our ballots for candidates who base their decisions on biblical principals and support the nation of Israel."

The ads featured a picture of Billy Graham and asked people to "pray with me that America will remain one nation under God."

Graham said the ads were paid for with funds given by "friends of our ministry for this purpose." He also noted that after the election, they received notification that the organizations would continue to qualify for tax-exemption under federal law and that the tax returns were accepted as filed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Not sure, but I think they were actually investigating his son's charitable organization rather than Billy's. Samaritan's Purse (Franklin's charity for overseas) has had 401 status for years, yet the IRS decided to go after Franklin Graham's org to nit pick an administrative change of his existing org I believe.
> 
> I'm not surprised, but infuriated. Let these orgs go about God's work especially since they've been doing so for decades.


I'm not surprised either. More unethical and illegal actions. This is serious.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Got this email from my BIL. Thought you'd enjoy.

Subj: A TEACHER SPEAKS OUT

Seems like this country is "bankrupting" itself with a purpose. But sooner or later rich folks will run out of $$ and there will be no more $$ for the "takers".

FLORIDA TEACHER SPEAKS OUT

This is a subject close to my heart. Do you know that we have adult students at the school where I teach who are NOT U.S. citizens and who get the PELL Grant, which is a federal grant (no Payback required) plus other federal grants to go to school?

One student from the Dominican Republic told me that she didn't want me to find a job for her after she finished my program, because she was getting housing from our housing department and she was getting a PELL Grant which paid for her total tuition and books, plus money leftover.

She was looking into WAIT which gives students a CREDIT CARD for gas to come to school, and into CARIBE which is a special program (check it out - I did) for immigrants and it pays for childcare and all sorts of needs while they go to school or training. The one student I just mentioned told me she was not going to be a U.S. citizen because she plans to return to the Dominican Republic someday and that she 'loves HER country.'

I asked her if she felt guilty taking what the U.S. is giving her and then not even bothering to become a citizen and she told me that it doesn't bother her, because that is what the money is there for!

I asked the CARIBE administration about their program and if you
ARE a U.S. Citizen, you don't qualify for their program. And all the while, I am working a full day, my son-in-law works more than 60 hours a week, and everyone in my family works and pays for our education.

Something is wrong here. I am sorry, but after hearing that they want to sing the National Anthem in Spanish - enough is enough. That's a real slap in the face. It was written by Francis Scott Key and should be sung word for word the way it was written. The news broadcasts even gave the translation -- not even close.

I don't care whether this offends someone or not but this is
MY COUNTRY. IF IT IS YOUR COUNTRY SPEAK UP -- please pass this along. I am not against immigration -- I just expect immigrants to come through like everyone else. Get a sponsor; have a place to lay your head; have a job; pay your taxes, live by the rules AND LEARN THE LANGUAGE as all other immigrants have in the past -- and GOD BLESS AMERICA !


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's a combination of high water levels because of melting snow in the mountains and very heavy rains. Water levels are still increasing - now more than 100,000 people evacuated in the region, gas turned off to many areas. Schools are closed and people are being asked to stay off the roads unless absolutely necessary. So grateful that there have been no reported deaths. Prayers are very much appreciated


That's just so terrible. Yes I will keep praying for them.


----------



## sjrNC (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes I did have to look up caribe program and this is what I found
Nothing about aid just education.



Welcome to the CARIBE Refugee Program

The CARIBE Program is an Adult Education project that provides English language, GED, and Hi-Tec vocational training to recent Cuban, Haitian, and other entrants with legal, documented refugee or asylee status. With an original goal of 200 student enrollments, this grant funded-program has counted over 12,000 individual enrollments since its inception, and has served students from more than 23 countries. Our goal is to recruit and serve all eligible adult refugees and entrants in Hillsborough County.

The CARIBE Program maintains four classroom sites in the county, each with a state-of-the-art computer lab, utilizing Rosetta Stone and other on-line resources to assist students with English language acquisition and workplace readiness skills instruction.

Eligible students may receive vocational training, tuition, materials and fees for programs offered at Brewster, Erwin, Leary, Aparicio-Levy, and Tampa Bay Technical Centers.

For information on Program eligibility and current day and evening class schedules for English language, GED, or vocational classes, simply call:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Bravo! The only reason Obama was even speaking overseas, when he was trying to avoid the G8 like the plaque, was because no audience in the US wants to hear another peep from him INCLUDING his own party.


knitpresentgifts
Keep trying hard to convince yourself. Your fear is showing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Got this email from my BIL. Thought you'd enjoy.
> 
> Subj: A TEACHER SPEAKS OUT
> 
> ...


Knit crazy
Which language should the immigrants learn? We have no official one. It looks like all pupils of the future will have to learn two. "as all immigrants have in the past'? You obviously have not been around too many. Lots of them NEVER learned English. That is unfortunate but true. I think we all should have a common language but that has never been the law and therefore all official papers can be obtained in many languages.
As to inequities, those exist where-ever money is in the game.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

sjrNC said:


> Yes I did have to look up caribe program and this is what I found Nothing about aid just education.
> 
> Here is what is provided:vocational training, tuition, materials and fees for programs offered at Brewster, Erwin, Leary, Aparicio-Levy, and Tampa Bay Technical Centers. That is aid. They get educated for free.
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I just read this in my bible it is for all who make fun of faith in Jesus. For all who think they know about my faith and not applying it. For all who think they have the answers of no hell.

I do with all my heart hope you will read this.

ROMANS Chapter 1: 1-32.

I wish you nothing but peace and an open heart. May He give you that in Christ name.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> Which language should the immigrants learn? We have no official one. It looks like all pupils of the future will have to learn two. "as all immigrants have in the past'? You obviously have not been around too many. Lots of them NEVER learned English. That is unfortunate but true. I think we all should have a common language but that has never been the law and therefore all official papers can be obtained in many languages.
> As to inequities, those exist where-ever money is in the game.


If you go to another country, do they also have official papers in several languages? Does anybody know?


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> Which language should the immigrants learn? We have no official one. It looks like all pupils of the future will have to learn two. "as all immigrants have in the past'? You obviously have not been around too many. Lots of them NEVER learned English. That is unfortunate but true. I think we all should have a common language but that has never been the law and therefore all official papers can be obtained in many languages.
> As to inequities, those exist where-ever money is in the game.


It was common practice in the past that they had to learn English, my husband's grandparents had to in order to work. Spanish, German, Polish, etc. educated their children in public schooling and often the children taught the parents. I think it is great if immigrants learn English. However, I don't think Americans should pay to educate all foreigners who want to come here to learn it. Their benefit = their cost, not mine.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> You're are correct once again Yarnie, and Huckleberry wrong again as usual.


knitpresengifts
If you want to comment on issues, inform yourself first. Obviously you have not even heard Franklin Graham voice his opinions. He does not have the gentleness of his Father, just the opposite and that is a shame.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> If you go to another country, do they also have official papers in several languages? Does anybody know?


bonbf3
Yes they do but they also have an official language and we do not. In many foreign countries anyone making it their residence MUST learn the country's language. Adults must attend classes and children are enrolled in special schools for their first year there to learn the language. That is only possible because they have an official language.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> Correct you are, no investigation into Senior Graham. His slate is very clean, the son is a different story.


http://biblehub.com/2_kings/2-24.htm Hope this doesn't happen to you. Talking about God's chosen. I am talking to Huck not kpg.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresengifts
> If you want to comment on issues, inform yourself first. Obviously you have not even heard Franklin Graham voice his opinions. He does not have the gentleness of his Father, just the opposite and that is a shame.


Wrong wrong wrong. As I have stated I knew that this would happen. But then Jesus said it would happen. We will be asailed in this world. 
He has voiced the words of the Bible, and nothing else. We look to the soul and the Holy Spirit that one carrys. He message is loud and clear. His father has carried out the same message, do you fault him for that? 
The man has walk his faith and talk his faith. There is no weakness in his words or deeds. 
If you look for evil you will find evil even when there is none.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I just read this in my bible it is for all who make fun of faith in Jesus. For all who think they know about my faith and not applying it. For all who think they have the answers of no hell.
> 
> I do with all my heart hope you will read this.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> Which language should the immigrants learn? Lots of them NEVER learned English. That is unfortunate but true. I think we all should have a common language but that has never been the law and therefore all official papers can be obtained in many languages.


Huck why don't you stop posting until you learn what you don't know. The article the teacher wrote, was about immigrants taking from American citizens and not wanting to become American citizens and be grateful for the very country that blessed them. The immigrants in the article want all the benefits of the USA, but want to pay allegiance to their "own" country instead from which they came; that ideal is against the laws of the US Constitution and the citizenship laws. Too often, they, and others, with intention, become illegal immigrants.

Immigrants wanting to be US citizens - MUST learn English. It is the LAW. Here's some of the first steps to becoming an American citizen:

US Citizenship Apply Guide
As part of the process, you will be given citizenship test during interview. Passing the Citizenship test is the ONLY way to become a US citizen. And you definitely dont want to fail. If you are like most people stress over this most important day of your life, find out how our unique U-Pass Citizenship Success Program can help!

Time frame to become a US Citizen:

Normally it takes approximately 6 month from the date the application is filed.

However, according to the news released by US Citizenship and Immigrant Service (USCIS) on 1/16/2008, due to the significant increase in the number of applications filed, processing times have been affected. As a result, average processing times for certain application types filed after June 1, 2007, may become longer. Citizenship applications may take approximately 16-18 months to process.

Following are general 8 steps to become an US Citizen:
Step 1: Find out if you are eligible
Step 2: Complete an application and collect the necessary documents
Step 3: Get Photographed
Step 4: Send your application, documents, and fee to the Service Center
Step 5: Get Fingerprinted
Step 6: Being Interviewed
Step 7: Receive a decision
Step 8: Take the oath and become a citizen
Step 1: Find out if you are eligible, here are requirements for becoming an US Citizen:

Prove a period of continuous residence and physical presence in the United States; residence in a particular USCIS District prior to filing.

If you are at least 18 years old and have been a Permanent Resident for the past 5 years without leaving the United States for trips of 6 months or longer.

If you are at least 18 years old and are currently married to and living with a U.S. citizen; and have been married to and living with that same U.S. citizen for the past 3 years without leaving the United States for trips of 6 months or longer, and your spouse has been a U.S. citizen for the past 3 years.

*Able to read, write, and speak English and have good knowledge and understanding of U.S. history and government. *

USCIS officers will test you up to 10 civics questions *in English* and you need to answer at least 6 questions correctly to pass the test.

The most common issue for citizenship appliants are test nerves and interview anxiety. Find out how to pass the citizenship test with confidence, check out our U-Pass Citizenship Success Program . It helps you overcome anxiety and provides the confidence you need to get your citizenship!

Good moral character

To be eligible for naturalization you must be a person of good moral character.

If you do not tell the truth during your interview, USCIS may deny your application for lacking good moral character.

*Attachment to the principles of the U.S. Constitution and favorable disposition toward the United States.

All applicants for naturalization must be willing to support and defend the United States and our Constitution.*


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts
It states: Read, write and speak SIMPLE English to become a Citizen. That is far from must learn English.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresengifts
> If you want to comment on issues, inform yourself first. Obviously you have not even heard Franklin Graham voice his opinions. He does not have the gentleness of his Father, just the opposite and that is a shame.


You are the uniformed person in regards to Franklin Graham. Don't twist the truth. That is what Libs always do. I am sure you will take my words and twist them too because you have no logical excuse for the persecution of a Christian by BO. Don't you get it yet? BO persecutes ALL who disagree with him. That trait is the first sign you are dealing with a leader misusing his power.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> You are the uniformed person in regards to Franklin Graham. Don't twist the truth. That is what Libs always do. I am sure you will take my words and twist them too because you have no logical excuse for the persecution of a Christian by BO. Don't you get it yet? BO persecutes ALL who disagree with him. That trait is the first sign you are dealing with a leader misusing his power.[/quote
> 
> Persecution? Oh xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> It states: Read, write and speak SIMPLE English to become a Citizen. That is far from must learn English.


Really - where? Show me * you * can read, write and UNDERSTAND simple English and refer me to that place you stated.

Otherwise, just another *one of your lies.*


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Really - where? Show me * you * can read, write and UNDERSTAND simple English and refer me to that place you stated.
> 
> Otherwise, just another *one of your lies.*


The City University of New York uses the same phraseology ("Becoming A United States Citizen" ) :

Do I need to be able to speak English to become a U.S. citizen?
Yes, you must be able to read, write, and speak simple English. There are some exceptions for some older and long-time residents, and for some disabled permanent residents.

And from "United States Citizenship Information: A Guide To Naturalization":

Do I Need To Be Fluent In English?
You don't need to be fluent, but you do need to know conversational English.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Really - where? Show me * you * can read, write and UNDERSTAND simple English and refer me to that place you stated.
> 
> Otherwise, just another *one of your lies.*


Why bother with the ignorant? They are not worth it.

What were you up to today? I learned the first steps for shawl making on doing a triangle loom and how to comb fiber and put it through a diz to make roving. Fun stuff.

3 more rows to go


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

The flooding in S. Alberta is worse and expected to get worse yet overnight. Our families still safe as far as we know - will get more info later; we still have so many family and friends that live there. One of our nephews is a police officer and has been working steadily; military also brought in to help out. Our Prime Minister's 74 year old father-in-law stayed behind to keep water out of his and neighbours homes. These are pics of downtown Calgary - have never seen anything close to that much water there.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

great news today for all who believe in equal rights

Exodus International, the worlds largest ex-gay therapy group, has apologized to the gay community for the harm it has caused and announced it will now close.

The apology, written by Exodus International president Alan Chambers, came in a statement issued Wednesday, June 20, under the title I Am Sorry.

The statement is a personal treatise on Chambers evolution that in the past year saw him publicly state that though he had once claimed he was cured of his homosexuality he, as a married man with kids, still has feelings for other men and recognizing that, in the vast majority of cases, a gay cure or, in the parlance of Exodus, reorientation, is not possible.

A small excerpt to give a general impression of the apology appears below:

There were several years that I conveniently omitted my ongoing same-sex attractions. I was afraid to share them as readily and easily as I do today. They brought me tremendous shame and I hid them in the hopes they would go away. Looking back, it seems so odd that I thought I could do something to make them stop. Today, however, I accept these feelings as parts of my life that will likely always be there. The days of feeling shame over being human in that way are long over, and I feel free simply accepting myself as my wife and family does. As my friends do. As God does.

Read more: http://www.care2.com/causes/worlds-biggest-pray-away-the-gay-group-closes-with-an-apology.html#ixzz2WtPUurcc


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The flooding in S. Alberta is worse and expected to get worse yet overnight. Our families still safe as far as we know - will get more info later; we still have so many family and friends that live there. One of our nephews is a police officer and has been working steadily; military also brought in to help out. Our Prime Minister's 74 year old father-in-law stayed behind to keep water out of his and neighbours homes. These are pics of downtown Calgary - have never seen anything close to that much water there.


kitty that is so terrible. I am still praying for your family. Lord watch over the people of Alberta! Prayers for saftey for your nephew. Keep us posted wckitty.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Kitty, the flooding is such a shame. I have lived through flooding. It is scary (I was 10 when a dam broke upstream and we had 12 inches of water and muck on our floors, and we sat higher than most of our neighbors). I pray you and your family remain safe. What a mess you folks are dealing with.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The flooding in S. Alberta is worse and expected to get worse yet overnight. Our families still safe as far as we know - will get more info later; we still have so many family and friends that live there. One of our nephews is a police officer and has been working steadily; military also brought in to help out. Our Prime Minister's 74 year old father-in-law stayed behind to keep water out of his and neighbours homes. These are pics of downtown Calgary - have never seen anything close to that much water there.


Oh my gosh that is terrible. Oh those poor people praying for them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

here is for all of you with daughters. I found this funny. Don't know if you have seen it before.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

2 SIMPLE ingredients:
1-21 oz can of pie filling and one box of angel food cake mix that's it. (use the one step box of angel food cake mix the kind that only requires water, but this is important do not add water) 

Mix the 2 ingredients together dry packet of cake mix and undrained can of fruit/filling. Pour in to a greased 9X13 pan or dish and bake for about 20 minutes at 350( or according to baking directions on the box). 

And the best part you can put a dollop of or 3 or 4 of ice cream , or whipping cream on top. Yummy yummy


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

PeaceGoddess, I am glad this person ended his hypocrisy. I have been friends with some gay co-workers. I don't think gay people choose to be gay. It is a harder life than being heterosexual. You have to hide who you are from many people. Most of the gay population are kind, generous people and nonviolent. They are just different in lifestyle.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> 2 SIMPLE ingredients:
> 1-21 oz can of pie filling and one box of angel food cake mix that's it. (use the one step box of angel food cake mix the kind that only requires water, but this is important do not add water)
> 
> Mix the 2 ingredients together dry packet of cake mix and undrained can of fruit/filling. Pour in to a greased 9X13 pan or dish and bake for about 20 minutes at 350( or according to baking directions on the box).
> ...


What kind of pie filling did you use? Have seen this recipe. Sounds so good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> here is for all of you with daughters. I found this funny. Don't know if you have seen it before.


You know my daddy and dh? lol


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> Yes they do but they also have an official language and we do not. In many foreign countries anyone making it their residence MUST learn the country's language. Adults must attend classes and children are enrolled in special schools for their first year there to learn the language. That is only possible because they have an official language.


I wonder why we don't do that here. It seems a good idea - make English the official language? It certainly is the most commonly spoken. I shouldn't ask everyone else to educate me. I'll try to find out.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Really - where? Show me * you * can read, write and UNDERSTAND simple English and refer me to that place you stated.
> 
> Otherwise, just another *one of your lies.*


knitpresentgifts
Go read the official instructions! Perhaps you failed to learn English.
I expect an apology from you loud and clear.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Very nice, Yarnie.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://biblehub.com/2_kings/2-24.htm Hope this doesn't happen to you. Talking about God's chosen. I am talking to Huck not kpg.


Country Bumpkins
I fear NOThing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck why don't you stop posting until you learn what you don't know. The article the teacher wrote, was about immigrants taking from American citizens and not wanting to become American citizens and be grateful for the very country that blessed them. The immigrants in the article want all the benefits of the USA, but want to pay allegiance to their "own" country instead from which they came; that ideal is against the laws of the US Constitution and the citizenship laws. Too often, they, and others, with intention, become illegal immigrants.
> 
> Immigrants wanting to be US citizens - MUST learn English. It is the LAW. Here's some of the first steps to becoming an American citizen:
> 
> ...


Great info, KPG. Thanks!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy said:
> 
> 
> > You are the uniformed person in regards to Franklin Graham. Don't twist the truth. That is what Libs always do. I am sure you will take my words and twist them too because you have no logical excuse for the persecution of a Christian by BO. Don't you get it yet? BO persecutes ALL who disagree with him. That trait is the first sign you are dealing with a leader misusing his power.[/quote
> ...


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> I fear NOThing.


Saw CB's post--is she warning you that God is going to send two bears out to tear you to bits? Maybe you should invest in a few leg hold traps!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> great news today for all who believe in equal rights
> 
> Exodus International, the worlds largest ex-gay therapy group, has apologized to the gay community for the harm it has caused and announced it will now close.
> 
> ...


Peacegoddess
I do strongly believe in equal rights. Thank you for the posting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Saw CB's post--is she warning you that God is going to send two bears out to tear you to bits? Maybe you should invest in a few leg hold traps!


susanmos2000
Can you believe any adult believing in such stuff? Mindblowing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> The City University of New York uses the same phraseology ("Becoming A United States Citizen" ) :
> 
> Do I need to be able to speak English to become a U.S. citizen?
> Yes, you must be able to read, write, and speak simple English. There are some exceptions for some older and long-time residents, and for some disabled permanent residents.
> ...


susanmos2000
Thank you for your effort. An other reason for knitpresentgifts to go to confession for calling me a Liar. These folks are really something, aren't they!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> It was common practice in the past that they had to learn English, my husband's grandparents had to in order to work. Spanish, German, Polish, etc. educated their children in public schooling and often the children taught the parents. I think it is great if immigrants learn English. However, I don't think Americans should pay to educate all foreigners who want to come here to learn it. Their benefit = their cost, not mine.


Knit crazy
Excuse me but they did not "have to learn" English, they wanted to learn English and most of them did it very well while others never did. Many came to this country through family and friends who sponsored them and then they worked for them with often little need for learning English.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Why bother with the ignorant? They are not worth it.
> 
> What were you up to today? I learned the first steps for shawl making on doing a triangle loom and how to comb fiber and put it through a diz to make roving. Fun stuff.
> 
> 3 more rows to go


lovethelake
The ignorant is knitpresentgifts. He/she keeps calling others a Liar. Nice folks you hang around with.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> PeaceGoddess, I am glad this person ended his hypocrisy. I have been friends with some gay co-workers. I don't think gay people choose to be gay. It is a harder life than being heterosexual. You have to hide who you are from many people. Most of the gay population are kind, generous people and nonviolent. They are just different in lifestyle.


Knit crazy
I congratulate you for your kind remarks.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I wonder why we don't do that here. It seems a good idea - make English the official language? It certainly is the most commonly spoken. I shouldn't ask everyone else to educate me. I'll try to find out.


bonbf3
It has been tried a number of times and failed. That does not mean we should give up. We should let the people vote on it in a national election.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> Excuse me but they did not "have to learn" English, they wanted to learn English and most of them did it very well while others never did. Many came to this country through family and friends who sponsored them and then they worked for them with often little need for learning English.


Frankly I have a lot of sympathy for folks who come here and find themselves struggling to learn English. I know many thread members claim to be well-traveled--how many of them have traveled to other countries where the use of English is practically unknown? I experience this every time I visit my husband's native village--Serbian is the tongue, with German and Russian as secondary languages. It's EXCRUCIATING trying to communicate with family members, store clerks, old ladies on the street who chew my son out for splashing in puddles. I heard the language growing up, studied it for years, and still I find it very hard to keep up with the normal flow of conversation. Anyone who believes non-English speaking immigrants are simply too lazy to put in the necessary effort should think again.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> Excuse me but they did not "have to learn" English, they wanted to learn English and most of them did it very well while others never did. Many came to this country through family and friends who sponsored them and then they worked for them with often little need for learning English.


You knowledge is so limited. Last summer, I had extensive conversations with Eastern European relatives of my husband who related the Russian, Polish, and Czech experience in coming to this country. They had to learn English to work in any capacity because employers wouldn't deal with them otherwise. They had to speak and read English to become citizens. They didn't need sponsors. They often lived in conclaves of immigrants where they felt comfortable. The Catholic Church educated their children, but for a fee (tithe). The men worked in mines, or for businesses like bakeries if they came with a trade. No one paid their way. If they got sick, they went to work anyway. There was no food stamps, unemployment, disability, or fair pay for work. Still they raised children and saved for their future. Their children learned English to become more American. They taught their parents as much about their new country as the parents taught them about the old world.

Your examples are so limited. The immigration examples you gave did happen, but they were more examples of the Cuban and other Spanish immigrants of the more recent times. You really shouldn't present yourself as knowledgeable on immigration issues. I have over 40 years of research on this issue.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> Which language should the immigrants learn? We have no official one. It looks like all pupils of the future will have to learn two. "as all immigrants have in the past'? You obviously have not been around too many. Lots of them NEVER learned English. That is unfortunate but true. I think we all should have a common language but that has never been the law and therefore all official papers can be obtained in many languages.
> As to inequities, those exist where-ever money is in the game.


Huck, have you been around immigrants from the past? I doubt it. While it is true that some never learned English, those who wanted to work in this country *did*. Maybe it wasn't very good English, but they learned enough. How do I know? My paternal grandparents were from Palermo. They came over before the turn of the 20th century. When I asked my Grandmother why she learned English, she said, "Because we had to."


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> Which language should the immigrants learn? We have no official one. It looks like all pupils of the future will have to learn two.


Oh, I'm sorry, I don't have the actual court case, but in the 1800's the Supreme Court ruled that America is an English speaking country. Deal with it, OK?


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> Can you believe any adult believing in such stuff? Mindblowing.


So, you believe everything Nobama says. Now that's mind blowing. :-o


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You knowledge is so limited. Last summer, I had extensive conversations with Eastern European relatives of my husband who related the Russian, Polish, and Czech experience in coming to this country. They had to learn English to work in any capacity because employers wouldn't deal with them otherwise. They had to speak and read English to become citizens. They didn't need sponsors. They often lived in conclaves of immigrants where they felt comfortable. The Catholic Church educated their children, but for a fee (tithe). The men worked in mines, or for businesses like bakeries if they came with a trade. No one paid their way. If they got sick, they went to work anyway. There was no food stamps, unemployment, disability, or fair pay for work. Still they raised children and saved for their future. Their children learned English to become more American. They taught their parents as much about their new country as the parents taught them about the old world.
> 
> Your examples are so limited. The immigration examples you gave did happen, but they were more examples of the Cuban and other Spanish immigrants of the more recent times. You really shouldn't present yourself as knowledgeable on immigration issues. I have over 40 years of research on this issue.


That might well be true, but I detect hints in your post of what really lies at the heart of the "English-only" issue. I don't believe it's really about what languages immigrants are capable of learning and which they choose to use--it's a given that their children will be fluent speakers even if their elders never become fluent. No, it's more about immigrants giving up their "funny" foreign ways and adopting more American ones. Native-born Americans are angered by the sight of an immigrant woman in a rebozo or head scarf, and God help the store owner who closes up for a day or two to celebrate the Chinese New Year. There's a strong feeling that they're supposed to leave all those things behind when they come here, and folks who don't want to take a lot of heat.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Huck, have you been around immigrants from the past? I doubt it. While it is true that some never learned English, those who wanted to work in this country *did*. Maybe it wasn't very good English, but they learned enough. How do I know? My paternal grandparents were from Palermo. They came over before the turn of the 20th century. When I asked my Grandmother why she learned English, she said, "Because we had to."


Nothing has changed. 67% of Hispanic immigrants use at least some English at work, and 44% of Latino adults are bilingual. What galls the conservatives is not that immigrants won't learn English, but rather the fact that they choose to use their native language in their homes and even--gasp--in public. And making English the official language of the US, as many want to do, isn't going to change any of that.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> That might well be true, but I detect hints in your post of what really lies at the heart of the "English-only" issue. I don't believe it's really about what languages immigrants are capable of learning and which they choose to use--it's a given that their children will be fluent speakers even if their elders never become fluent. No, it's more about immigrants giving up their "funny" foreign ways and adopting more American ones. Native-born Americans are angered by the sight of an immigrant woman in a rebozo or head scarf, and God help the store owner who closes up for a day or two to celebrate the Chinese New Year. There's a strong feeling that they're supposed to leave all those things behind when they come here, and folks who don't want to take a lot of heat.


You are imagining these issues. Immigrants are what makes this country great. I just have a problem with those who jump the border and want benefits immediately. Our country is broke. While I sympathize with immigrants, we can't carry their benefits. They have to work and carry their own hod. Most are willing to do that if we tell them they must. We are being led by impractical people who feel Americans should provide benefits we can't afford. When someone expects what I have worked for to support their own needs, I object. I may choose to help, but that should be my decision, not my governments.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Nothing has changed. 67% of Hispanic immigrants use at least some English at work, and 44% of Latino adults are bilingual. What galls the conservatives is not that immigrants won't learn English, but rather the fact that they choose to use their native language in their homes and even--gasp--in public. And making English the official language of the US, as many want to do, isn't going to change any of that.


Yawnnnnn :roll:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> PeaceGoddess, I am glad this person ended his hypocrisy. I have been friends with some gay co-workers. I don't think gay people choose to be gay. It is a harder life than being heterosexual. You have to hide who you are from many people. Most of the gay population are kind, generous people and nonviolent. They are just different in lifestyle.


Kind and thoughtful words, that many of us agree with, and always have believed.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The flooding in S. Alberta is worse and expected to get worse yet overnight. Our families still safe as far as we know - will get more info later; we still have so many family and friends that live there. One of our nephews is a police officer and has been working steadily; military also brought in to help out. Our Prime Minister's 74 year old father-in-law stayed behind to keep water out of his and neighbours homes. These are pics of downtown Calgary - have never seen anything close to that much water there.


Sending prayers


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You are imagining these issues. Immigrants are what makes this country great. I just have a problem with those who jump the border and want benefits immediately. Our country is broke. While I sympathize with immigrants, we can't carry their benefits. They have to work and carry their own hod. Most are willing to do that if we tell them they must. We are being led by impractical people who feel Americans should provide benefits we can't afford. When someone expects what I have worked for to support their own needs, I object. I may choose to help, but that should be my decision, not my governments.


Many would agree with you--but the issues of legal vs illegal, food stamps, Welfare, and all the rest of it has very little to do with what language immigrants choose to speak. Immigration is a complicated business, and zeroing in on the language issue is one way of sidestepping it.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Saw CB's post--is she warning you that God is going to send two bears out to tear you to bits? Maybe you should invest in a few leg hold traps!


susanmos2000
I like Bears but intensily dislike the holier than thou. Scary stuff they circulate isn't it? Need to keep our children safe from them.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> So, you believe everything Nobama says. Now that's mind blowing. :-o


StitchDesiger
I am not familiar with Nobama and I am not in the habit on commenting about something I know nothing about.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Why bother with the ignorant? They are not worth it.
> 
> What were you up to today? I learned the first steps for shawl making on doing a triangle loom and how to comb fiber and put it through a diz to make roving. Fun stuff.
> 
> 3 more rows to go


You've got that right :thumbup: Why do I bother.

You are so much beyond my knitting skills. I watched a UTube video about plying and spinning as you've mentioned one before and I didn't know what either really was as a process. Had to look up roving as well once on UTube. All those techniques are too much work for me! I have the skills to follow intermediate knitting patterns and make only small adjustments and can crochet on an edging.

I just tried short rows; but still think I could do better.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> here is for all of you with daughters. I found this funny. Don't know if you have seen it before.


Love!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> I like Bears but intensily dislike the holier than thou. Scary stuff they circulate isn't it? Need to keep our children safe from them.


Then maybe you can run along back to Loll where we are not. Bless your little Heart .


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly I have a lot of sympathy for folks who come here and find themselves struggling to learn English. I know many thread members claim to be well-traveled--how many of them have traveled to other countries where the use of English is practically unknown? I experience this every time I visit my husband's native village--Serbian is the tongue, with German and Russian as secondary languages. It's EXCRUCIATING trying to communicate with family members, store clerks, old ladies on the street who chew my son out for splashing in puddles. I heard the language growing up, studied it for years, and still I find it very hard to keep up with the normal flow of conversation. Anyone who believes non-English speaking immigrants are simply too lazy to put in the necessary effort should think again.


susanmow2000
So well stated. What I find embarrassing is that when Americans go to the UK and try to correct the English they are speaking - which of course is proper.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Great info, KPG. Thanks!


You are most welcome.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Nothing has changed. 67% of Hispanic immigrants use at least some English at work, and 44% of Latino adults are bilingual. What galls the conservatives is not that immigrants won't learn English, but rather the fact that they choose to use their native language in their homes and even--gasp--in public. And making English the official language of the US, as many want to do, isn't going to change any of that.


susanmos2000
Right on the button.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You wouldn't want to educate those foreigners. You make it sound like poison. Not a nice stand for a nice Christian. IMHO



Knit crazy said:


> It was common practice in the past that they had to learn English, my husband's grandparents had to in order to work. Spanish, German, Polish, etc. educated their children in public schooling and often the children taught the parents. I think it is great if immigrants learn English. However, I don't think Americans should pay to educate all foreigners who want to come here to learn it. Their benefit = their cost, not mine.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Quit shouting. It is rude. If you can't change someone's opinion with words, yelling won't help. And let's not play the name calling game either.



knitpresentgifts said:


> Really - where? Show me * you * can read, write and UNDERSTAND simple English and refer me to that place you stated.
> 
> Otherwise, just another *one of your lies.*


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Your examples are so limited. The immigration examples you gave did happen, but they were more examples of the Cuban and other Spanish immigrants of the more recent times. You really shouldn't present yourself as knowledgeable on immigration issues. I have over 40 years of research on this issue.


Huck presents herself knowledgeable on every, I do mean every, subject brought forth. Particularly interesting is Huckleberry is not an American citizen, so I love the fact you suggested she should not speak to immigration issues.

She, along with the Libs, were being ignored in S/O, so now they post on this thread.

We must ignore them all.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> You knowledge is so limited. Last summer, I had extensive conversations with Eastern European relatives of my husband who related the Russian, Polish, and Czech experience in coming to this country. They had to learn English to work in any capacity because employers wouldn't deal with them otherwise. They had to speak and read English to become citizens. They didn't need sponsors. They often lived in conclaves of immigrants where they felt comfortable. The Catholic Church educated their children, but for a fee (tithe). The men worked in mines, or for businesses like bakeries if they came with a trade. No one paid their way. If they got sick, they went to work anyway. There was no food stamps, unemployment, disability, or fair pay for work. Still they raised children and saved for their future. Their children learned English to become more American. They taught their parents as much about their new country as the parents taught them about the old world.
> 
> Your examples are so limited. The immigration examples you gave did happen, but they were more examples of the Cuban and other Spanish immigrants of the more recent times. You really shouldn't present yourself as knowledgeable on immigration issues. I have over 40 years of research on this issue.


Knit crazy
Your knowledge re. immigration is very flawed. I won't take the time to educate you, go read up on it yourself. 40 years of research? That is remarkable, very remarkable. I suggest that you do some more and gather proper material.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> You knowledge is so limited. Last summer, I had extensive conversations with Eastern European relatives of my husband who related the Russian, Polish, and Czech experience in coming to this country. They had to learn English to work in any capacity because employers wouldn't deal with them otherwise. They had to speak and read English to become citizens. They didn't need sponsors. They often lived in conclaves of immigrants where they felt comfortable. The Catholic Church educated their children, but for a fee (tithe). The men worked in mines, or for businesses like bakeries if they came with a trade. No one paid their way. If they got sick, they went to work anyway. There was no food stamps, unemployment, disability, or fair pay for work. Still they raised children and saved for their future. Their children learned English to become more American. They taught their parents as much about their new country as the parents taught them about the old world.
> 
> Your examples are so limited. The immigration examples you gave did happen, but they were more examples of the Cuban and other Spanish immigrants of the more recent times. You really shouldn't present yourself as knowledgeable on immigration issues. I have over 40 years of research on this issue.


knit crazy
Keep on writing about this issue and you look pretty foolish.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> StitchDesiger
> I am not familiar with Nobama and I am not in the habit on commenting about something I know nothing about.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck presents herself knowledgeable on every, I do mean every, subject brought forth. Particularly interesting is Huckleberry is not an American citizen, so I love the fact you suggested she should not speak to immigration issues.
> 
> She, along with the Libs, were being ignored in S/O, so now they post on this thread.
> 
> We must ignore them all.


I agree. I will ignore Sis! XO


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> You are imagining these issues. Immigrants are what makes this country great. I just have a problem with those who jump the border and want benefits immediately. Our country is broke. While I sympathize with immigrants, we can't carry their benefits. They have to work and carry their own hod. Most are willing to do that if we tell them they must. We are being led by impractical people who feel Americans should provide benefits we can't afford. When someone expects what I have worked for to support their own needs, I object. I may choose to help, but that should be my decision, not my governments.


knit crazy
You are kidding right? They are jumping the fence and right away go to the Welfare Office? Is what you are saying in other words?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<whispering...Are they something or nothing?>>>



Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> Thank you for your effort. An other reason for knitpresentgifts to go to confession for calling me a Liar. These folks are really something, aren't they!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts
How about retracting the LIAR STATEMENT! I changed my mind, I do NOT want an apology from you, it is worthless, I want a retraction.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Many would agree with you--but the issues of legal vs illegal, food stamps, Welfare, and all the rest of it has very little to do with what language immigrants choose to speak. Immigration is a complicated business, and zeroing in on the language issue is one way of sidestepping it.


Agree that language is not the issue unless someone wants to change the language of this country from English. What language people speak in their homes, on the streets or in company of friends is their business. I think about having multiple official languages as creating a Tower of Babel. The business world works best if people can communicate clearly. Businesses can't afford translators for every language. If people don't have one official business/legal language they speak and understand, life gets chaotic. A common language is essential for binding us together.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck presents herself knowledgeable on every, I do mean every, subject brought forth. Particularly interesting is Huckleberry is not an American citizen, so I love the fact you suggested she should not speak to immigration issues.
> 
> She, along with the Libs, were being ignored in S/O, so now they post on this thread.
> 
> We must ignore them all.


knitpresentgifts
My oh my is you dumb.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

KPG don't you love this scripture?http://biblehub.com/1_peter/2-9.htm Makes me so happy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd be interested to know how many of us have ever studied a foreign language and which one (s.) Can you read that language now? Can you understand spoken instructions? How fluent would you say you are?

I studied French and Latin in high school and college. It's helped my vocabulary a great deal, but my knowledge is just enough to decipher a menu.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> How about retracting the LIAR STATEMENT! I changed my mind, I do NOT want an apology from you, it is worthless, I want a retraction.


knitpresentgifts
You just posted an other lie. Why does lying come so easy to you? Does your Pastor know you at all?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe what makes sense to me.



StitchDesigner said:


> So, you believe everything Nobama says. Now that's mind blowing. :-o


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> KPG don't you love this scripture?http://biblehub.com/1_peter/2-9.htm Makes me so happy.


One of my top twenty!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck presents herself knowledgeable on every, I do mean every, subject brought forth. Particularly interesting is Huckleberry is not an American citizen, so I love the fact you suggested she should not speak to immigration issues.
> 
> She, along with the Libs, were being ignored in S/O, so now they post on this thread.
> 
> We must ignore them all.


knitpresentgifts
I know, I know that I am knowledgeable in many areas just eats you alive. It actually is punishment for your lying ways.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> knit crazy
> You are kidding right? They are jumping the fence and right away go to the Welfare Office? Is what you are saying in other words?


No, it takes time for immigrants to learn about welfare. We are just too free with tax dollars and don't check legal status. Most immigrants are hard workers, but they are smart too. If a benefit is offered, they will use it, and we can't afford it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

whispeing God can hear you, and so can Jesus. Just to let you know and he does care.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What would nobama mean?



knitpresentgifts said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> <<<whispering...Are they something or nothing?>>>


damemary
Notin honey.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Much more worthwhile choice. Retraction.



Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> How about retracting the LIAR STATEMENT! I changed my mind, I do NOT want an apology from you, it is worthless, I want a retraction.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What kind of pie filling did you use? Have seen this recipe. Sounds so good.


Haven't use any friend used apple pie filling I am going to use Cherry myself.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> whispeing God can hear you, and so can Jesus. Just to let you know and he does care.


How true - we've all tried, but our words and God's Words, fall on barren ground. So, we've given up and simply ignore the Libs' and Progs' posts for the most part.

They got ignored on S/O, felt abandoned, so post here. They don't realize, yet, that we'll ignore them more on this thread.

Everyone try it, I promise, you'll like it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Haven't use any friend used apple pie filling I am going to use Cherry myself.


Oh that sounds good. Cherry and Chocolate cake mix?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh that sounds good. Cherry and Chocolate cake mix?


no cherry and angel food cake mix. But the chocolate does sound good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't Bustle me. Don't now-then me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Duncan Hines is my favorite cake mix. All favors.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Remember, nobody minds, No Body Cares.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> One of my top twenty!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Sing, Enjoy yourself. Some can


If you think rolling in the mud will help you look like a small black cloud, you are wrong.

You'll still look like you----only dirtier.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Duncan Hines is my favorite cake mix. All favors.


What, CB, do you just eat spoonfuls straight from the box? Does the powder make you sneeze?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Sing, Enjoy yourself. Some can
> 
> If you think rolling in the mud will help you look like a small black cloud, you are wrong.
> 
> You'll still look like you----only dirtier.


 :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

"They haven't got Brains, any of them, 

only grey fluff tha's blown into their heads by mistake, and they don't think.

Eeyore


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

damemary said:


> I'd be interested to know how many of us have ever studied a foreign language and which one (s.) Can you read that language now? Can you understand spoken instructions? How fluent would you say you are?
> 
> I studied French and Latin in high school and college. It's helped my vocabulary a great deal, but my knowledge is just enough to decipher a menu.


Formal: three years of Spanish in high school, three years of German in college, plus an on-and-off again home study course in Serbian

Informal: being a California native I've heard Spanish all my life. Grew up hearing my grandparents converse in Serbian. Married to a Serbian native who speaks it occasionally but generally prefers to use English.

End result: I feel my ear is relatively well-tuned to Spanish, could probably reach a comfortable level of fluency if I lived in Mexico for an extended period.

As for the German, it's invaluable on our occasional trips to Europe. Many older Eastern Europeans know it, and when my Serbian fails I use to fill in the gaps.

Serbian? I can communicate in a basic way in the language, but it's very difficult for me to keep up with the speed of an average conversation. In the area around Belgrade I have major problems with the sort of purring accent of the natives--much easier for me to understand the more clipped speech in the far north of the country.

And Cyrillic--most Serbians around Belgrade use the Cyrillic rather than the Latin alphabet. I can read this, but it always takes me a couple weeks to adjust.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

I love cookies more than most desserts. One of my favs from my Mom is Whippersnappers. Made with lemon cake mix, cool whip, and confectionary sugar. Anyone make or like them?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I love cookies more than most desserts. One of my favs from my Mom is Whippersnappers. Made with lemon cake mix, cool whip, and confectionary sugar. Anyone make or like them?


now that sounds different recipe please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What, CB, do you just eat spoonfuls straight from the box? Does the powder make you sneeze?


Sure she sneezes, but look how good she feels after a few mouths full.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> "They haven't got Brains, any of them,
> 
> only grey fluff tha's blown into their heads by mistake, and they don't think.
> 
> Eeyore


That's called blown in insulation. Low rated R factor. I wonder if we can retract it and blow it into our walls and attics to keep the howling winds at bay. It has got to be good for something.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

When ever a Very Bouncy Animal arrives in the Forest, and you are told that he has just come, the thing you should ask is. "When is he going?"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> Thank you for your effort. An other reason for knitpresentgifts to go to confession for calling me a Liar. These folks are really something, aren't they!


Huck, why don't you and Susan take your conversation about a third party over to Smoking? That way you won't hurt anyone's feelings or offend anyone. I hope you wouldn't want to do that. Indulge your "nasties" over there where everyone likes that sort of thing. Then, when you're ready for some friendly conversation, come on back. ?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's called blown in insulation. Low rated R factor. I wonder if we can retract it and blow it into our walls and attics to keep the howling winds at bay. It has got to be good for something.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

that's very true, yes it has to be good for something. I mean Eeyore has said it and so it has to be true one would think


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> now that sounds different recipe please.


Whippersnaps (cookies)

1 pkg lemon cake mix
2 cups Cool Whip Frozen Topping - thawed (I thaw in frig)
1 egg
Confectioners sugar

Combine Cool Whip, egg and dry cake mix. Mix well but don't over mix. Drop by teaspoons into Conf sugar. (I actually dust my hands with the sugar - roll the teaspoon of dough into a loose ball in my hands), then drop ball into bowl of sugar and roll around to coat the dough ball. Bake on greased cookie sheet 12-15 mins at 350 degrees until bottoms are lightly browned. Not too dark, but make sure they are done and not raw (Eat one, of course, to test). They should be golden yellow top color. I let cool a few minutes on sheet and move to metal cooling racks and store in air tight containers. Makes 4 dozen.

Very light, airy and delicious! I cannot stop eating at just one, or two, or three, or four dozen.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What, CB, do you just eat spoonfuls straight from the box? Does the powder make you sneeze?


Well you could not put that past me. I do like to make concoctions out of dry pudding. Make smoothies Shhh don't tell my secrets. No sneezing.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I love cookies more than most desserts. One of my favs from my Mom is Whippersnappers. Made with lemon cake mix, cool whip, and confectionary sugar. Anyone make or like them?


That sounds familiar. I don't have the recipe, but would love it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Well you could not put that past me. I do like to make concoctions out of dry pudding. Make smoothies Shhh don't tell my secrets. No sneezing.


What a great idea! I use yogurt as most people do probably, but never thought about dry pudding. Hubby doesn't like pudding, but what he doesn't know won't kill him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Remember, nobody minds, No Body Cares.


Here's my favorite Eeyore. Good day to you today so nice you to notice me. Looks like rain you see. Going to rain all over me. Guess that's just the way it has to be here in my gloomy place. Lol Yarnie. How you like my Eeyore? He is my favorite stuffed animal.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> That sounds familiar. I don't have the recipe, but would love it.


KC - I just posted it one page back. (bottom on pg. 83)

Did you make the crock pot chicken - was it good?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What a great idea! I use yogurt as most people do probably, but never thought about dry pudding. Hubby doesn't like pudding, but what he doesn't know won't kill him.


Use fruit , yogurt , milk and some pudding to thicken it. If I don't have fruit I use jello. Grands love it. Don't forget alot of crushed ice. Can use sugar free. Great for our hot summers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here's my favorite Eeyore. Good day to you today so nice you to notice me. Looks like rain you see. Going to rain all over me. Guess that's just the way it has to be here in my gloomy place. Lol Yarnie. How you like my Eeyore? He is my favorite stuffed animal.


Oh I so love it. You do know pooh and his friends make more sense than some have.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> KC - I just posted it one page back. (bottom on pg. 83)
> 
> Did you make the crock pot chicken - was it good?


I bet you it was just crocky in the pot Chicken can always be that way don't you know.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Use fruit , yogurt , milk and some pudding to thicken it. If I don't have fruit I use jello. Grands love it. Don't forget alot of crushed ice. Can use sugar free. Great for our hot summers.


I always use a combo of fruits, either milk or yogurt, lots of ice and honey. Depending on the fruits I have to use, I sometimes add a clear fruit juice or V-8 as well and skip the dairy item.

If drinking in the car, I skip it, but if eating at home with a spoon, we like thicker smoothies topped with granola.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes they do. Love pooh and eeyore. Never to old for their good sense. lol


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yesterday is history Tomorrw is a mystery, but today is a gift. Thats why we call it the present.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Time for me to sign off. Electrician coming early tomorrow and then I have to create and sew a curtain under BFF'S kitchen counter to cover her storage unit. Carpentry will be involved - this will be fun. She is Ethel to my Lucy.

Make tomorrow a great day!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I havae never made a smoothie. So tell me about them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My A's have a way of getting in the way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I always use a combo of fruits, either milk or yogurt, lots of ice and honey. Depending on the fruits I have to use, I sometimes add a clear fruit juice or V-8 as well and skip the dairy item.
> 
> If drinking in the car, I skip it, but if eating at home with a spoon, we like thicker smoothies topped with granola.


Forgot about the honey. With the fresh blackberries I used alittle blue jello. My 19 yogs still like gramma smoothies. Watermelon ones are good too. Right now you can get watermelon jello. V-8 smoothie. Tell me about that one. Love the hot V-8.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Yesterday is history Tomorrw is a mystery, but today is a gift. Thats why we call it the present.


Love this Yarnie.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I havae never made a smoothie. So tell me about them.


All the ingredients CB or I listed - thrown into a blender; whipped until ice is crushed - into a glass to drink or spoon eat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Time for me to sign off. Electrician coming early tomorrow and then I have to create and sew a curtain under BFF'S kitchen counter to cover her storage unit. Carpentry will be involved - this will be fun. She is Ethel to my Lucy.
> 
> Make tomorrow a great day!


Nighty night. XXX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> All the ingredients CB or I listed - thrown into a blender; whipped until ice is crushed - into a glass to drink or spoon eat.


Yep that is it. We love the banana and pineapple with some coconut pudding. Our very favorite. Yarnie just throw your favorite things in the blender with ice. Can't mess it up. If it is too thin just add the pudding and it will thicken up.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Forgot about the honey. With the fresh blackberries I used alittle blue jello. My 19 yogs still like gramma smoothies. Watermelon ones are good too. Right now you can get watermelon jello. V-8 smoothie. Tell me about that one. Love the hot V-8.


I like the light V-8 fusion flavors - Strawberry/Banana or Mango/Peach, etc. Leave out the milk and add the fruit juice instead. Although, I usually still add a complimentary yogurt so I have some thickness.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yep that is it. We love the banana and pineapple with some coconut pudding. Our very favorite. Yarnie just throw your favorite things in the blender with ice. Can't mess it up. If it is too thin just add the pudding and it will thicken up.


ooh - that is a great idea - will try that!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

nite lady, have to try a smoothy now how much ice does one put into it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

plain yogurt? I hate yorgurt but as I can't even spell it may have to try it. Maybe if I hold my nose.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I like the light V-8 fusion flavors - Strawberry/Banana or Mango/Peach, etc. Leave out the milk and add the fruit juice instead. Although, I usually still add a complimentary yogurt so I have some thickness.


Now sounds better than the tomato V-8 I was thinking. Will have to try that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> plain yogurt? I hate yorgurt but as I can't even spell it may have to try it. Maybe if I hold my nose.


You don't have to have much yogurt. Use alot of ice, milk and pudding mix with your fruit. Some yogurts are great. I just use plain and can chose my other favors.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

We must all have our own night words too. Must keep up with the Jones now. 
so for night night it will be TTFN message me to find out what we are saying.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> nite lady, have to try a smoothy now how much ice does one put into it?


Just maybe half of ice . I never measure. Just throw it all in and blend it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Where is West Coast Kitty tonight? She is the only one who is not here??? Where are you?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You don't have to have much yogurt. Use alot of ice, milk and pudding mix with your fruit. Some yogurts are great. I just use plain and can chose my other favors.


Oh i am glad to hear that I really have to try it. Wonder if it will be good for hubby. If I use 1% milk.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> StitchDesiger
> I am not familiar with Nobama and I am not in the habit on commenting about something I know nothing about.


That's never stopped you before. You do it all the time. And you know very well who Nobama is, the pretender who thinks he sits on a throne in the White House Oval Office.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Stitchdesiger. How have you been what are you makeing??/


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmow2000
> So well stated. What I find embarrassing is that when Americans go to the UK and try to correct the English they are speaking - which of course is proper.


Proper for Brits. To quote Henry Higgins, "In America they haven't spoken it for years!"


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

damemary said:


> Quit shouting. It is rude. If you can't change someone's opinion with words, yelling won't help. And let's not play the name calling game either.


Nope, she was *RIGHT ON TARGET!!!!!* :mrgreen:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Nope, she was *RIGHT ON TARGET!!!!!* :mrgreen:


Oh I love your sense of humor. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> knitpresentgifts
> How about retracting the LIAR STATEMENT! I changed my mind, I do NOT want an apology from you, it is worthless, I want a retraction.


Why, I've caught you in several.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> It has been tried a number of times and failed. That does not mean we should give up. We should let the people vote on it in a national election.


Agree.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yawnnnnn :roll:


My sentiments exactly. :hunf:


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

damemary said:


> I believe what makes sense to me.


Now, what does that say about your common sense or lack thereof?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Kind and thoughtful words, that many of us agree with, and always have believed.


I agree.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Where is West Coast Kitty tonight? She is the only one who is not here??? Where are you?


Hi Yarnie - I just got back on, looks like I've got about 10 pages to read - have I missed anything exciting? DH & I have been on phone to family back in Alberta - they're safe and cracking jokes about now owning water front property. Had to move some cattle to higher pasture and some corrals and sheds are flooded but everyone is safe; city family homes are ok too. If water get any higher some of the zoo animals will be moved to police cells. Talk about having to cancel the Calgary Stampede this year. Going to check out what I've missed now


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmow2000
> So well stated. What I find embarrassing is that when Americans go to the UK and try to correct the English they are speaking - which of course is proper.


I must say I've never heard of Americans trying to correct the Brits. Most Americans I know love the British way of speaking.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Quit shouting. It is rude. If you can't change someone's opinion with words, yelling won't help. And let's not play the name calling game either.


You're getting a little harsh, dame. We try not to do that here. Smoking is the place you want.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi Stitchdesiger. How have you been what are you makeing??/


I've been fine. I'm working on a crocheted throw.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Huck presents herself knowledgeable on every, I do mean every, subject brought forth. Particularly interesting is Huckleberry is not an American citizen, so I love the fact you suggested she should not speak to immigration issues.
> 
> She, along with the Libs, were being ignored in S/O, so now they post on this thread.
> 
> We must ignore them all.


Absolutely - ignore anyone who is being rude, cruel, or snarky (a word I learned on KP). It is the only cure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh i am glad to hear that I really have to try it. Wonder if it will be good for hubby. If I use 1% milk.


1% is great for it. I use 2 but use lots of ice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Absolutely - ignore anyone who is being rude, cruel, or snarky (a word I learned on KP). It is the only cure.


I love the word snarky. Fits so well.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Haven't use any friend used apple pie filling I am going to use Cherry myself.


Oh - cherry pie. I love cherry - but I'd probably have to eat it myself. Hey - that's not such a bad idea!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie - I just got back on, looks like I've got about 10 pages to read - have I missed anything exciting? DH & I have been on phone to family back in Alberta - they're safe and cracking jokes about now owning water front property. Had to move some cattle to higher pasture and some corrals and sheds are flooded but everyone is safe; city family homes are ok too. If water get any higher some of the zoo animals will be moved to police cells. Talk about having to cancel the Calgary Stampede this year. Going to check out what I've missed now


Glad family is safe, but sure it will take a long time to get everything back to normal. I remember the year the Mississippi flooded, and it took time for all along the river to get back to normal. Have fun reading, mostly just a lot of hot air, must be cooling down some on here. Now hope lighting does strike.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh that sounds good. Cherry and Chocolate cake mix?


Where is this luscious recipe? What did I miss today? Besides the bickering, I mean.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sing, Enjoy yourself. Some can
> 
> If you think rolling in the mud will help you look like a small black cloud, you are wrong.
> 
> You'll still look like you----only dirtier.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh - cherry pie. I love cherry - but I'd probably have to eat it myself. Hey - that's not such a bad idea!


me too and then CB says chocolate and I am over the moon my favorite comb.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Formal: three years of Spanish in high school, three years of German in college, plus an on-and-off again home study course in Serbian
> 
> Informal: being a California native I've heard Spanish all my life. Grew up hearing my grandparents converse in Serbian. Married to a Serbian native who speaks it occasionally but generally prefers to use English.
> 
> ...


If you're that smart, what are you doing on here, arguing? If you're that smart, think of a way to express yourself nicely, a way to get along. ????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Where is this luscious recipe? What did I miss today? Besides the bickering, I mean.


I put a recipe on from a friend using just friut pie filling one can, and angel food cake mix. I don't know what page it is on. But it is back yonder some where. Will try to find it.,


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Whippersnaps (cookies)
> 
> 1 pkg lemon cake mix
> 2 cups Cool Whip Frozen Topping - thawed (I thaw in frig)
> ...


Oh, my gosh - these are perfect for summer! Can't wait to try them. They sound very light. I like the light ones - the more you eat, the lighter you get!

Thanks for the recipe. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Time for me to sign off. Electrician coming early tomorrow and then I have to create and sew a curtain under BFF'S kitchen counter to cover her storage unit. Carpentry will be involved - this will be fun. She is Ethel to my Lucy.
> 
> Make tomorrow a great day!


Ethel to your Lucy? I have a friend like that, too - only I'm Ethel. Don't know why - I'm even crazier than she is. Who knew?
You girls have fun and try to stay out of trouble!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie page 78 for recipe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh, my gosh - these are perfect for summer! Can't wait to try them. They sound very light. I like the light ones - the more you eat, the lighter you get!
> 
> Thanks for the recipe.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree with you on that. Thanks for recipe lady .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie - I just got back on, looks like I've got about 10 pages to read - have I missed anything exciting? DH & I have been on phone to family back in Alberta - they're safe and cracking jokes about now owning water front property. Had to move some cattle to higher pasture and some corrals and sheds are flooded but everyone is safe; city family homes are ok too. If water get any higher some of the zoo animals will be moved to police cells. Talk about having to cancel the Calgary Stampede this year. Going to check out what I've missed now


You've missed some interesting recipes and some boring, repetitive bickering. Frustrating. :evil:


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> If you're that smart, what are you doing on here, arguing? If you're that smart, think of a way to express yourself nicely, a way to get along. ????


Frankly Bonnie, I don't believe I hurled one insult in FF this evening. I have very strong opinions about the immigration and language issues, but if you can trot out one post in which I spoke disrespectfully to anyone here tonight I'd appreciate it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I put a recipe on from a friend using just friut pie filling one can, and angel food cake mix. I don't know what page it is on. But it is back yonder some where. Will try to find it.,


Thanks, Yarnie, but don't go to all that trouble. I'll look for it tomorrow. I'll just go to your posts.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bonnie page 78 for recipe.


Bless you - you are so nice, Yarnie! Thanks.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Frankly Bonnie, I don't believe I hurled one insult in FF this evening. I have very strong opinions about the immigration and language issues, but if you can trot out one post in which I spoke disrespectfully to anyone here tonight I'd appreciate it.


I'll take your word for it.

I've just read about 4200 pp on here and it looked like a few recipes and all the rest bicker. I couldn't face going back through it. So I repeat, I'll take your word for it. Sorry if I accused you wrongfully. i sort of shotgunned it - hoping others from Smoking would take the hint and be nice.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'll take your word for it.
> 
> I've just read about 4200 pp on here and it looked like a few recipes and all the rest bicker. I couldn't face going back through it. So I repeat, I'll take your word for it. Sorry if I accused you wrongfully.


Thanks Bonnie. Enjoy your recipes, ladies--I'll leave you in peace now.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

That's it for me tonight. I'm going to copy Yarnie's recipe and call it a day. It's almost midnight here on the East side. 

Sleep well - sweet dreams.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> here is for all of you with daughters. I found this funny. Don't know if you have seen it before.


I love this!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

me too night Bonnie nite CB, nite west coast kitty, nite John boy ect ect.
TTFN to all.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me too night Bonnie nite CB, nite west coast kitty, nite John boy ect ect.
> TTFN to all.


Just one more thing - just copied the recipe - looks delicious - I can almost taste it. Thanks again. Nighty-night.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> me too night Bonnie nite CB, nite west coast kitty, nite John boy ect ect.
> TTFN to all.


I remember that! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> You knowledge is so limited. Last summer, I had extensive conversations with Eastern European relatives of my husband who related the Russian, Polish, and Czech experience in coming to this country. They had to learn English to work in any capacity because employers wouldn't deal with them otherwise. They had to speak and read English to become citizens. They didn't need sponsors. They often lived in conclaves of immigrants where they felt comfortable. The Catholic Church educated their children, but for a fee (tithe). The men worked in mines, or for businesses like bakeries if they came with a trade. No one paid their way. If they got sick, they went to work anyway. There was no food stamps, unemployment, disability, or fair pay for work. Still they raised children and saved for their future. Their children learned English to become more American. They taught their parents as much about their new country as the parents taught them about the old world.
> 
> Your examples are so limited. The immigration examples you gave did happen, but they were more examples of the Cuban and other Spanish immigrants of the more recent times. You really shouldn't present yourself as knowledgeable on immigration issues. I have over 40 years of research on this issue.


Knit Crazy - your examples are very much like my family history immigrating to Canada. My grandmother was almost 60 when she became a Canadian, she was fluent in German, Polish & Ukranian, got by with Russian and learned enough basic English to get along. My parents also had to learn English to make a life in Canada. They immigrated to make a better life for them and their family and knew it would require learning a new language and fitting into another socieity.

KPG provided the requirements for American citizenship including the ability to answer verbal and written questions in English. Why does anyone have to challenge that by adding the word "simple"? How does one define "simple English"? It seems to me that some people just need to make an issue out anything that KPG says.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I so love it. You do know pooh and his friends make more sense than some have.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Time for me to sign off. Electrician coming early tomorrow and then I have to create and sew a curtain under BFF'S kitchen counter to cover her storage unit. Carpentry will be involved - this will be fun. She is Ethel to my Lucy.
> 
> Make tomorrow a great day!


Sounds like a busy day for you Lucy of all trades - hope it's a good one


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Well I'm obviously missing out on lots of goodies -- I haven't baked since hubby gave up baked goods almost 10 years ago. Just pick something up at the bakery when company comes. I love yogurt but have never made a smoothie and don't have a blender. Once in a while treat myself to an iced mocha


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Well it's only a little after 10pm on the west coast but maybe I can get a head start by wishing everyone a good morning - hope everyone had a good night


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

It is a huge achievement. I admire Chambers for being honest at last, and I'm glad to know that Exodus is closing. I think the work to ban what Exodus was doing from happening to young people under 18 is great. Young people have a hard enough time just growing up.

In spite of the response fron some conservative Christians and the opening of the as yet undefined new ministry, Exodus closing shows that some Christians are becoming more inclusive of LGBT Christians. It will be interesting to sww how this brings further change to mainstream Christians.


peacegoddess said:


> great news today for all who believe in equal rights
> Exodus International, the worlds largest ex-gay therapy group, has apologized to the gay community for the harm it has caused and announced it will now close.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for your message. I admire you for understanding that being gay isn't a choice.


Knit crazy said:


> PeaceGoddess, I am glad this person ended his hypocrisy. I have been friends with some gay co-workers. I don't think gay people choose to be gay. It is a harder life than being heterosexual. You have to hide who you are from many people. Most of the gay population are kind, generous people and nonviolent. They are just different in lifestyle.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

5 years of Latin and 3 years of Russian. Have forgotten a lot of the russian, though I can still ask where the bathroom is and if a store carries a certain item. Have also forgotten a lot of the Latin, too, but it helps a lot with menus and understanding words with Latin elements.


damemary said:


> I'd be interested to know how many of us have ever studied a foreign language and which one (s.) Can you read that language now? Can you understand spoken instructions? How fluent would you say you are?
> 
> I studied French and Latin in high school and college. It's helped my vocabulary a great deal, but my knowledge is just enough to decipher a menu.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Huck, this isn't aimed at you, nut I wanted to say the following to those who don't think much of our President. I am familiar with showing respect for the OFFICE of the President and always refer to our Presidents as "The President" or as "President Whatever their last name is". It's getting pretty old to read names for President Obama such as Nobama, Obumma, o, BO, etc. You can still disagree or outright loath President Obama while refering to him properly.


Huckleberry said:


> StitchDesiger
> I am not familiar with Nobama and I am not in the habit on commenting about something I know nothing about.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I've been making Jello with purreed fruit and yogurt that are the same flavor as the Jello. It's been a big hit at my house.


Country Bumpkins said:


> Use fruit , yogurt , milk and some pudding to thicken it. If I don't have fruit I use jello. Grands love it. Don't forget alot of crushed ice. Can use sugar free. Great for our hot summers.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm always hoping for the same. It's great when there's a discussion that isn't derailed by long exchanges of insults and rude remarks from both sides.


bonbf3 said:


> I'll take your word for it.
> 
> I've just read about 4200 pp on here and it looked like a few recipes and all the rest bicker. I couldn't face going back through it. So I repeat, I'll take your word for it. Sorry if I accused you wrongfully. i sort of shotgunned it - hoping others from Smoking would take the hint and be nice.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Whippersnaps (cookies)
> 
> 1 pkg lemon cake mix
> 2 cups Cool Whip Frozen Topping - thawed (I thaw in frig)
> ...


That sounds good will have to try this--thanks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Have tried to read pages of this site to catch-up on the goings on, but same old thing as the Lefties are here because LOLL became boring so they have left it for this site. Same-o-same-o garbage.

Feeling a little better as Dr gave me antibiotics because of the rattle in the chest. He told me that with the warm moisture in the pool is why the germs were able to grow so well. I'm going to tell that woman to stay out of the pool when she is ill.

Just like this site the lefties thinks they a correct about everything! I'm really tired of them so will ignore their quotes.

I'm going back to bed as just up to take meds so talk later.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> 5 years of Latin and 3 years of Russian. Have forgotten a lot of the russian, though I can still ask where the bathroom is and if a store carries a certain item. Have also forgotten a lot of the Latin, too, but it helps a lot with menus and understanding words with Latin elements.


I took French - lots of it. Love the language but could barely carry on a conversation now, I'm sure. I had a wonderful French teacher all through high school. She seemed quite old to us - white hair, granny dresses - and everyone loved her. Mrs. Sterling - and she was sterling, all right.

I'll never forget the year we walked into class on the first day and she said - en Francais - "Now we will speak nothing but French." It still gives me goose bumps - we just looked at each other, thinking "Whaa?" We felt like we had arrived - and it was a little intimidating, too!

At least I was able to help my grandson with his French homework last year.

I'd like to learn Spanish now. Had a six-week quickie course when I worked in mental health in Tucson. Now they teach it at my church - I hope to sign up in the Fall.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Have tried to read pages of this site to catch-up on the goings on, but same old thing as the Lefties are here because LOLL became boring so they have left it for this site. Same-o-same-o garbage.
> 
> Feeling a little better as Dr gave me antibiotics because of the rattle in the chest. He told me that with the warm moisture in the pool is why the germs were able to grow so well. I'm going to tell that woman to stay out of the pool when she is ill.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you have medicine now. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad you saw the Doctor Janie, and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

major flooding happening here. Hope Joysmoma o.k. seem they are getting hit hard. As it is sand country at least most of it, they must have gotten lots of rain. 
The river that i call a stream behind house is not high so not worried abaout here. But lots of rain these last two days. 

Hubby ask if I heard thunderstorm last night just one clap. I could sleep through anything.

Nine inches of rain in 2 hours in one town. We are only to have 3 to 5 inches with next storm coming through. Been this way yesterday and today for whole state. One stsorm coupole hours break then next rolls in. Wonder how Thumper is doing in her state. They have to be getting it there too. Has anyone heard from her lately?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Unlike some would love to believe and attack we Christian's on here. All hate sin, do not hate sinner. Am so glad someone thinks they know us so well they can judge us.

Also love how they talk about us on S and B, bad mouthing us. Then come here acting like they are so inccent. But yet expect we the Christians to be Saints. Seem they still do not get it. We are not Saints we are not Jesus. We sin too. We do not put ourselves on pedestals. We call it like it is . Sin is sin, asking Jesus for forgiveness is the only thing that is different from us and your thoughts. 

I am a Christian, not a saint. I sin, I go to Jesus and ask for forgivenss. I do not come here to start trouble and accuse anyone of not being a sinner. I will stand up for the Bible when challenged. To deny his words is to deny him. If I do that then he will deny me. 

If the only reason you come on here is to cause trouble will not response as have said come with an open heart,and share in a nice way.

But do not expect me to see your nasty comments on one site about one or some over here, then come here like a angel and expect us to respect you. Kindness goes both ways.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Also i have reframe from going on S and O. I have been trying not to say anythging nasty to anyone. But It is getting to the point where I question why some seem to think they can do it, but then calls names to those here who defend themselves or others.
Then go to other site and blame us for the same things they are doing. Funny isn't it, not.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Huck, this isn't aimed at you, nut I wanted to say the following to those who don't think much of our President. I am familiar with showing respect for the OFFICE of the President and always refer to our Presidents as "The President" or as "President Whatever their last name is". It's getting pretty old to read names for President Obama such as Nobama, Obumma, o, BO, etc. You can still disagree or outright loath President Obama while refering to him properly.


I did. He has no business being in the White house. His voting record in the Senate consisted of one word: *Present*. In other words, he voted neither for nor against everything. His policy of discrimination against Christians and Jews (he backed Israel only because the DNC told him he was losing Jewish votes), but suck up to the Muslims has brought about the IRS nonsense. He and his wife vacation at the drop of a hat, and will drop the hat. His only solution to everything is throw more money at it. And NobamaNocare. Please that is sooooooooooo unconstitutional and disgusting. I have too much respect *for* the office of POTUS to treat him with respect he does not deserve.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Knit Crazy - your examples are very much like my family history immigrating to Canada. My grandmother was almost 60 when she became a Canadian, she was fluent in German, Polish & Ukranian, got by with Russian and learned enough basic English to get along. My parents also had to learn English to make a life in Canada. They immigrated to make a better life for them and their family and knew it would require learning a new language and fitting into another socieity.
> 
> KPG provided the requirements for American citizenship including the ability to answer verbal and written questions in English. Why does anyone have to challenge that by adding the word "simple"? How does one define "simple English"? It seems to me that some people just need to make an issue out anything that KPG says.


knit crazy
You are fracturing what was said and it was I who was addressed and not you. I can answer for myself, need no help from you. You now may want to speak to knitpresengifts and correct her posting since it is very flawed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> major flooding happening here. Hope Joysmoma o.k. seem they are getting hit hard. As it is sand country at least most of it, they must have gotten lots of rain.
> The river that i call a stream behind house is not high so not worried abaout here. But lots of rain these last two days.
> 
> Hubby ask if I heard thunderstorm last night just one clap. I could sleep through anything.
> ...


Haven't heard a word from Thumper. I hope it doesn't get any worse.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Also i have reframe from going on S and O. I have been trying not to say anythging nasty to anyone. But It is getting to the point where I question why some seem to think they can do it, but then calls names to those here who defend themselves or others.
> Then go to other site and blame us for the same things they are doing. Funny isn't it, not.


It's strange.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Knit Crazy - your examples are very much like my family history immigrating to Canada. My grandmother was almost 60 when she became a Canadian, she was fluent in German, Polish & Ukranian, got by with Russian and learned enough basic English to get along. My parents also had to learn English to make a life in Canada. They immigrated to make a better life for them and their family and knew it would require learning a new language and fitting into another socieity.
> 
> KPG provided the requirements for American citizenship including the ability to answer verbal and written questions in English. Why does anyone have to challenge that by adding the word "simple"? How does one define "simple English"? It seems to me that some people just need to make an issue out anything that KPG says.


I agree. Simple English is not definable. The usual way is 6th grade English, which is the reading level of newspapers. You would need at least that level to read a contract. The materials that must be absorbed for citizenship studies are not written at a low level either. This is an assumption on my part based on comments by a 15 year old friend of my GS, whose parents are UK college graduates studying for citizenship. He is helping them. Father is a scientist at Eli Lilly and mom has a degree in Social Work (typed socialism first - error).


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

StitchDesigner said:


> I did. He has no business being in the White house. His voting record in the Senate consisted of one word: *Present*. In other words, he voted neither for nor against everything. His policy of discrimination against Christians and Jews (he backed Israel only because the DNC told him he was losing Jewish votes), but suck up to the Muslims has brought about the IRS nonsense. He and his wife vacation at the drop of a hat, and will drop the hat. His only solution to everything is throw more money at it. And NobamaNocare. Please that is sooooooooooo unconstitutional and disgusting. I have too much respect *for* the office of POTUS to treat him with respect he does not deserve.


StitchDesigner
Discriminating against Christians and Jews and then all that other Kid's stuff. Time to grow up. Adult converation has value;
you may want to try it. Your blood pressure must be sky high because of the jealousy you have re. the First Lady. She is very intelligent, good looking, has a tan to die for, is tall and her physique is sending others to the Gym to achieve it. Designers are wooing her to wear their creations and copies of what she wears are flying off of the shelves. Keeps stores in business and people in jobs. We have a fine President and his family life is exemplary.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Janeway said:


> That sounds good will have to try this--thanks.


All the other recipes sound good, too. I like to make cakes with a box of instant pudding of whatever flavor I want, and just glazing the cake with a glaze that's the same flavor as the pudding. Fast and easy and popular around my house. What more could I ask? (Well, ice cream, too...)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> I did. He has no business being in the White house. His voting record in the Senate consisted of one word: *Present*. In other words, he voted neither for nor against everything. His policy of discrimination against Christians and Jews (he backed Israel only because the DNC told him he was losing Jewish votes), but suck up to the Muslims has brought about the IRS nonsense. He and his wife vacation at the drop of a hat, and will drop the hat. His only solution to everything is throw more money at it. And NobamaNocare. Please that is sooooooooooo unconstitutional and disgusting. I have too much respect *for* the office of POTUS to treat him with respect he does not deserve.


Freedom of speech. We can say what we want, and you can dislike what we say.

No one is REQUIRED to respect the President. I do respect the office, and that's one reason why I don't have much respect for Obama.

I respect him as a human being, and I have tried, after second election, to be objective about what he says and does. I thought his speech at Sandy Hook was very good.

It was all downhill after that. And now, looking objectively at what is going on in our country is resulting in a lack of respect, understandably so.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Have tried to read pages of this site to catch-up on the goings on, but same old thing as the Lefties are here because LOLL became boring so they have left it for this site. Same-o-same-o garbage.
> 
> Feeling a little better as Dr gave me antibiotics because of the rattle in the chest. He told me that with the warm moisture in the pool is why the germs were able to grow so well. I'm going to tell that woman to stay out of the pool when she is ill.
> 
> ...


Glad you got the medicine and hope you are well soon Jane.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I agree. Simple English is not definable. The usual way is 6th grade English, which is the reading level of newspapers. You would need at least that level to read a contract. The materials that must be absorbed for citizenship studies are not written at a low level either. This is an assumption on my part based on comments by a 15 year old friend of my GS, whose parents are UK college graduates studying for citizenship. He is helping them. Father is a scientist at Eli Lilly and mom has a degree in Social Work (typed socialism first - error).


Knit crazy
Try not to assume. That leads to misinformation.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> StitchDesigner
> Discriminating against Christians and Jews and then all that other Kid's stuff. Time to grow up. Adult converation has value;
> you may want to try it. Your blood pressure must be sky high because of the jealousy you have re. the First Lady. She is very intelligent, good looking, has a tan to die for, is tall and her physique is sending others to the Gym to achieve it. Designers are wooing her to wear their creations and copies of what she wears are flying off of the shelves. Keeps stores in business and people in jobs. We have a fine President and his family life is exemplary.


Huck, StitchD was giving fact and opinion. You responded with insults. If you can't behave and treat people with respect, you should think about going back to Smoking. Otherwise our only alternative is to ignore when we would really enjoy friendly discussion of differing opinions. It would help keep this thread a civil and positive place if you could make your points without insulting the person you're addressing.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> Try not to assume. That leads to misinformation.


Never mind - changed my mind.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Glad you're feeling better Jane, take care of yourself and get lots of rest


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> StitchDesigner
> Discriminating against Christians and Jews and then all that other Kid's stuff. Time to grow up. Adult converation has value;
> you may want to try it. Your blood pressure must be sky high because of the jealousy you have re. the First Lady. She is very intelligent, good looking, has a tan to die for, is tall and her physique is sending others to the Gym to achieve it. Designers are wooing her to wear their creations and copies of what she wears are flying off of the shelves. Keeps stores in business and people in jobs. We have a fine President and his family life is exemplary.


Most here disagree with you not based on looks or clothing, but on actions that we abhor and inaction on what is important for our country. It would be hypocritical for us to pretend we respect what is disrespectful to us. If you want to discuss something we ever could agree on we are happy to do so. Otherwise, you are welcome to your illusions. We prefer the truth, which all the scandals are rapidly revealing. If you stick around here, you will hear more, you won't like it, and you won't make progress with us while BO is grabbing more and more power from Americans.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I agree. Simple English is not definable. The usual way is 6th grade English, which is the reading level of newspapers. You would need at least that level to read a contract. The materials that must be absorbed for citizenship studies are not written at a low level either. This is an assumption on my part based on comments by a 15 year old friend of my GS, whose parents are UK college graduates studying for citizenship. He is helping them. Father is a scientist at Eli Lilly and mom has a degree in Social Work (typed socialism first - error).


Judging language proficiency is difficult....English, like all languages, is complex. Someone might be able to converse fluently but be totally in over their heads in a more academic setting, or--if they learned their English in a classroom--be very capable of reading and writing the language but unable to keep up with a casual conversation.
Frankly I think there's absolutely no need to make English the nation's official language--it's already the default language of the entire world, and there's no way to escape it even if you want to.
I also have no problem with voting materials being printed up in multiple languages...someone who's fluent in English still may not be able to absorb all that convoluted political jargon--it's difficult enough even for native speakers to make sense of it. Anything that enables voters to be well informed gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> major flooding happening here. Hope Joysmoma o.k. seem they are getting hit hard. As it is sand country at least most of it, they must have gotten lots of rain.
> The river that i call a stream behind house is not high so not worried abaout here. But lots of rain these last two days.
> 
> Hubby ask if I heard thunderstorm last night just one clap. I could sleep through anything.
> ...


Yarnie - so sorry to hear about flooding in your part of the world too. Prayers for you, Joeysomma, Thumper and all others affected. And many thanks to all of you for your prayers for Alberta flooding


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> Try not to assume. That leads to misinformation.


Straight from the source.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Of course if you are nice and not mean spirited welcome. We sometimes just find ourselves hysterical. Sometimes we talk about our conservative ideas, God and religion. And I will emphasize TALK, not argue with mean voices.

So, if you like that in a group, get your pearls and denims. And if we really like you, we will let you in the Royal vault to pick out some Pradas
Quote from Lovethelake and why she started this topic. Still wondering why some come here . Oh I know just to argue, bully and call names. Sad picture. Very sad that someone thinks so little of themselves to treat others so bad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Judging language proficiency is difficult....English, like all languages, is complex. Someone might be able to converse fluently but be totally in over their heads in a more academic setting, or--if they learned their English in a classroom--be very capable of reading and writing the language but unable to keep up with a casual conversation.
> Frankly I think there's absolutely no need to make English the nation's official language--it's already the default language of the entire world, and there's no way to escape it even if you want to.
> I also have no problem with voting materials being printed up in multiple languages...someone who's fluent in English still may not be able to absorb all that convoluted political jargon--it's difficult enough even for native speakers to make sense of it. Anything that enables voters to be well informed gets a thumbs up from me.


Someone said that learning English couldn't be a requirement for citizen ship because English isn't the official language of the U.S. I think that's what sparked our chat. They have pros and cons of making it official on the internet, but they lean pretty obviously one way or the other.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Judging language proficiency is difficult....English, like all languages, is complex. Someone might be able to converse fluently but be totally in over their heads in a more academic setting, or--if they learned their English in a classroom--be very capable of reading and writing the language but unable to keep up with a casual conversation.
> Frankly I think there's absolutely no need to make English the nation's official language--it's already the default language of the entire world, and there's no way to escape it even if you want to.
> I also have no problem with voting materials being printed up in multiple languages...someone who's fluent in English still may not be able to absorb all that convoluted political jargon--it's difficult enough even for native speakers to make sense of it. Anything that enables voters to be well informed gets a thumbs up from me.


Reading levels are based on science. I did it regularly in the classroom. Understanding is dependent on too many factors to mention. It can be done, however, by educators.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> knit crazy
> You are fracturing what was said and it was I who was addressed and not you. I can answer for myself, need no help from you. You now may want to speak to knitpresengifts and correct her posting since it is very flawed.


Huck - I was addressing Knit Crazy and you are choosing to address me and interrupt to insult both of us. Reading your posts I don't see much beside rude insults, pompous platitudes and empty rhetoric. I have yet to read anything of substance from you. These types of comments aren't going to get you anywhere on this thread


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Glad you are okay Joeysomma. You have been busy running back and forth. God Bless you for taking care of your grands spirtual health. It will all be worth the investment of your time. Sweet the brothers missing each other. Your are a good gramma or omma. All kids love Bible camp. Mine gd just got back yesterday from Church camp. She loved it. First for her . She was gone all week and no phones . She said she had a blast.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Someone said that learning English couldn't be a requirement for citizen ship because English isn't the official language of the U.S. I think that's what sparked our chat. They have pros and cons of making it official on the internet, but they lean pretty obviously one way or the other.


Well, but you do need to speak English well enough to pass your citizenship interview. In some ways it's a no-brainer--I'm sure the examiners stick to a basic set of questions, and it would be easy enough to find out beforehand what exactly you might be quizzed about. I'm sure too the examiners are old hands at deciphering somewhat garbled responses, comprehending heavy accents etc etc.
But frankly I think the fuss over making English our official language is just a diversion from the anxieties so many feel over the country's rather liberal immigration policies. Adult immigrants will learn the language to the extent they need to, their children will be fluent speakers--what's really bugging everyone is the question of whether such folks should receive social benefits like Welfare and foods stamps, whether they'll drop their unique native customs and ways of life, and where their national allegiance lies.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I am fine. We are 1/2 mile from the creek and 8 miles from the Wis River. in sand country and are on the top of a hill. No chance of flooding here.
> 
> Didn't know about the flash flooding until my daughter told me. I have been too busy running Grands. About 350 miles on Friday. I have her 3 boys here this next week. We have Vacation Bible Camp (day camp) at out church. This is the only year all 3 can go together. The 9 yr old was at Bible camp (resident) last week, and got homesick. Not for his mother, but for his brothers, they are very close.
> The youngest one (7) will be going next week, his will be only 3 days instead of 5 days.


Glad you are not experiencing the flooding. Sounds like you will be extra busy for the next week or so. Good to hear from you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Reading levels are based on science. I did it regularly in the classroom. Understanding is dependent on too many factors to mention. It can be done, however, by educators.


I agree. That's one thing I miss about teaching (first grade) - watching that reading progress.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Well, but you do need to speak English well enough to pass your citizenship interview. In some ways it's a no-brainer--I'm sure the examiners stick to a basic set of questions, and it would be easy enough to find out beforehand what exactly you might be quizzed about. I'm sure too the examiners are old hands at deciphering somewhat garbled responses, comprehending heavy accents etc etc.
> But frankly I think the fuss over making English our official language is just a diversion from the anxieties so many feel over the country's rather liberal immigration policies. Adult immigrants will learn the language to the extent they need to, their children will be fluent speakers--what's really bugging everyone is the question of whether such folks should receive social benefits like Welfare and foods stamps, whether they'll drop their unique native customs and ways of life, and where their national allegiance lies.


susanmos2000
You are on target. A neighbor is an employee of the USNS and states that immigrants are allowed to bring interpreters with them when being interviewed and that the questions regarding history can be learned by heart and are very basic. What bothers many here is the fact that many of the new immigrants are from parts of the world they dislike. Tough, that will be the case from now on and we will have to adjust to some of their ways of life.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am fine. We are 1/2 mile from the creek and 8 miles from the Wis River. in sand country and are on the top of a hill. No chance of flooding here.
> 
> Didn't know about the flash flooding until my daughter told me. I have been too busy running Grands. About 350 miles on Friday. I have her 3 boys here this next week. We have Vacation Bible Camp (day camp) at out church. This is the only year all 3 can go together. The 9 yr old was at Bible camp (resident) last week, and got homesick. Not for his mother, but for his brothers, they are very close.
> The youngest one (7) will be going next week, his will be only 3 days instead of 5 days.


My head is spinning just reading your schedule! You are going to have a lively house next week! Boys are so full of energy, aren't they? With ours, they seem to think the louder they are, the more fun they're having!
:lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://shariaunveiled.wordpress.com/2013/06/19/why-did-the-u-s-government-recently-purchase-30000-guillotines/ Anyone see this?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> You are on target. A neighbor is an employee of the USNS and states that immigrants are allowed to bring interpreters with them when being interviewed and that the questions regarding history can be learned by heart and are very basic. What bothers many here is the fact that many of the new immigrants are from parts of the world they dislike. Tough, that will be the case from now on and we will have to adjust to some of their ways of life.


Never mind.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://shariaunveiled.wordpress.com/2013/06/19/why-did-the-u-s-government-recently-purchase-30000-guillotines/ Anyone see this?


Here in Georgia? So organs can be transplanted?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Huck - I was addressing Knit Crazy and you are choosing to address me and interrupt to insult both of us. Reading your posts I don't see much beside rude insults, pompous platitudes and empty rhetoric. I have yet to read anything of substance from you. These types of comments aren't going to get you anywhere on this thread


WCK not to worry this is just her way of starting another argument. If she can't win it one way she will start to do it another way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://shariaunveiled.wordpress.com/2013/06/19/why-did-the-u-s-government-recently-purchase-30000-guillotines/


bonbf3 said:


> Here in Georgia? So organs can be transplanted?


http://biblehub.com/revelation/20-4.htm This is probably why Bonnie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I am fine. We are 1/2 mile from the creek and 8 miles from the Wis River. in sand country and are on the top of a hill. No chance of flooding here.
> 
> Didn't know about the flash flooding until my daughter told me. I have been too busy running Grands. About 350 miles on Friday. I have her 3 boys here this next week. We have Vacation Bible Camp (day camp) at out church. This is the only year all 3 can go together. The 9 yr old was at Bible camp (resident) last week, and got homesick. Not for his mother, but for his brothers, they are very close.
> The youngest one (7) will be going next week, his will be only 3 days instead of 5 days.


So glad to hear you are doing O.K. down here they are saying your county is under a flood watch. Know it is sand country, but if like what I have seen in Fla. to much rain and flooding will happen. But am so glad you are far enough away from rivers.
Glad you are not busy and able to enjoy your summer.
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hope you survive your summer but you are such a lovely Grandmoma, you must be loved so much. Lucky you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> I did. He has no business being in the White house. His voting record in the Senate consisted of one word: *Present*. In other words, he voted neither for nor against everything. His policy of discrimination against Christians and Jews (he backed Israel only because the DNC told him he was losing Jewish votes), but suck up to the Muslims has brought about the IRS nonsense. He and his wife vacation at the drop of a hat, and will drop the hat. His only solution to everything is throw more money at it. And NobamaNocare. Please that is sooooooooooo unconstitutional and disgusting. I have too much respect *for* the office of POTUS to treat him with respect he does not deserve.


I agree with you repect isn't handed out it is earned. As I feel the same as you .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://shariaunveiled.wordpress.com/2013/06/19/why-did-the-u-s-government-recently-purchase-30000-guillotines/
> 
> http://biblehub.com/revelation/20-4.htm This is probably why Bonnie


And they say that man changed the words, funny after 2,000 years looks the same to me. God inspired, not of man.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> Your knowledge re. immigration is very flawed. I won't take the time to educate you, go read up on it yourself. 40 years of research? That is remarkable, very remarkable. I suggest that you do some more and gather proper material.


Typical response when confronted with the truth. If you had the information and knowledge you would "take the time to educate" Knit Crazy. Instead, you tell her to do it herself. Well, Huckleberry, if you comprehended her posts, you will see that she had educated herself and knows what she is talking about. You, on the other hand, should take hour own advice and "do some more and gather proper material".


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Speaking of recipes, this is one that's been very popular in my family for ages.

Wacky Cake (AKA Crazy Cake, War Cake. This is a recipe from WWII that doesnt use any dairy products.)

1 ½ cups flour
1 cup sugar
1 tsp baking soda
6 Tbs cocoa powder
6 Tbs vegetable oil
1 tsp vanilla
1 tsp vinegar
1 cup water

Preheat oven to 350. Mix all the dry ingredients together. Make three holes in the dry mixture, one big enough for the oil and 2 big enough for the vanilla and vinegar. Add oil, vanilla and vinegar. Add water right after that. Mix until blended (no beating required.) Bake in greased 9pan for 30-40 mins or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Let cool and turn out onto a plate, or keep in pan if you want to. Frost with whatever frosting you like. 

Tasty Variations:
Sprinkle chopped nuts on top of raw batter.
Glaze cake with an orange or chocolate glaze (some cocoa, sugar and water mixed together in a saucepan)

This cake is moist and keeps well. Its great for cupcakes, too.

My mother would ask us what kind of cake we wanted when she was going to bake one and wed always
yell Wacky Cake!!! She got very tired of this but made it anyway. She still has the recipe one of my aunts sent her 63 years ago.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Agree that language is not the issue unless someone wants to change the language of this country from English. What language people speak in their homes, on the streets or in company of friends is their business. I think about having multiple official languages as creating a Tower of Babel. The business world works best if people can communicate clearly. Businesses can't afford translators for every language. If people don't have one official business/legal language they speak and understand, life gets chaotic. A common language is essential for binding us together.


Exactly. This is the reason English is the official language of Air Traffic Controllers. English is spoken to the pilots and English by the pilots to the controllers.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What a great idea! I use yogurt as most people do probably, but never thought about dry pudding. Hubby doesn't like pudding, but what he doesn't know won't kill him.


He'll end up liking pudding, so don't tell him. When my daughter was little she kept saying she hated corn. I pointed out that corn was the #1 ingredient in the chips she so enjoyed which resulted in her eating corn after that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Have tried to read pages of this site to catch-up on the goings on, but same old thing as the Lefties are here because LOLL became boring so they have left it for this site. Same-o-same-o garbage.
> 
> Feeling a little better as Dr gave me antibiotics because of the rattle in the chest. He told me that with the warm moisture in the pool is why the germs were able to grow so well. I'm going to tell that woman to stay out of the pool when she is ill.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are feeling better Janie. I would definitely talk to that person who spread her germs around. Possibly speak to the people in charge of the pool and tell them what happened. Don't people realize that germs are spread by coughing and sneezing? They need to stay home and recuperate.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just on skype messaging with son he is in Hong Kong(spelling wrong) on his way into China for his company they have a factory there.

Before someone may try to make a big deal and go off.

I don't give a Rats Poot. I am proud of him, and oh by the way He is not a lefty either.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://shariaunveiled.wordpress.com/2013/06/19/why-did-the-u-s-government-recently-purchase-30000-guillotines/
> 
> http://biblehub.com/revelation/20-4.htm This is probably why Bonnie


Country Bumpkins
Amazing how easily you can be hoaxed BIG TIME. Why do you keep falling for this total nonsense again and again? Guillotines purchased? WOW, wow, wow. Start looking if one of them has your name on it. What is even more amazing is that you never seem to be embarrassed about posting one hoax after another. Keep posting this stuff to keep us in stitches. We embrace entertainment like this.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huck do you really think I care what your opinion of me is? Snort!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://shariaunveiled.wordpress.com/2013/06/19/why-did-the-u-s-government-recently-purchase-30000-guillotines/ Anyone see this?


Country Bumpkins
stop making a grand fool of yourself. Someone must really dislike you terribly to feed you this stuff. All they are doing is make you look a FOOL. You keep falling for such idiocy again and again hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Huck do you really think I care what your opinion of me is? Snort!


Country Bumpkins
No, I know you don't care or you would refrain from exposing your simpleness to all of us.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Just on skype messaging with son he is in Hong Kong(spelling wrong) on his way into China for his company they have a factory there.
> 
> Before someone may try to make a big deal and go off.
> 
> I don't give a Rats Poot. I am proud of him, and oh by the way He is not a lefty either.


theyarnlady
Good for your son to have a job that takes him places. I wouldn't care if it was to Iran or Timbuktu.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> No, I know you don't care or you would refrain from exposing your simpleness to all of us.


You are in the Christian , conversative topic. So if you don't like what I say unwatch this topic. But thanks for seeing that I am a fool for Christ. I am aren't I? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:   :-D :-D :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are in the Christian , conversative topic. So if you don't like what I say unwatch this topic. But thanks for seeing that I am a fool for Christ. I am aren't I? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:   :-D :-D :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :XD: :thumbup:


yes yes yes I like being a fool like you. Lets start a fools club for Jesus. Yeah Jesus we love you too Hucks someday you will find out the truth of our words. We are so foolish we will be in heaven when the door shuts on someone who doesn't believe.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Typical response when confronted with the truth. If you had the information and knowledge you would "take the time to educate" Knit Crazy. Instead, you tell her to do it herself. Well, Huckleberry, if you comprehended her posts, you will see that she had educated herself and knows what she is talking about. You, on the other hand, should take hour own advice and "do some more and gather proper material".


soloweygirl
shout as loud and as often as you wish, I do my homework and wish others would do the same. I am not into writing essays, I follow Einstein = if you cannot explain it in simple terms, you do not understand it. (close).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes yes yes I like being a fool like you. Lets start a fools club for Jesus. Yeah Jesus we love you too Hucks someday you will find out the truth of our words. We are so foolish we will be in heaven when the door shuts on someone who doesn't believe.


Glad you are in the same boat as me Yarnie. Here is our future. Revelation 22:4 THey shall see His face, and His name shall be on their foreheads. 5 And there shall be no night there: They need no lamp nor light of the sun for the Lord God gives them light. And they sahall rigin forever and ever. Yay Yarnie we are going to be together forever. I would gladly go to the gullotine. Better that taking 666.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are in the Christian , conversative topic. So if you don't like what I say unwatch this topic. But thanks for seeing that I am a fool for Christ. I am aren't I? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:   :-D :-D :lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :XD: :thumbup:


Country Bumpkin
Several times now I have been referring to the nonsense you posted re. Guillotines, get it now?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://shariaunveiled.wordpress.com/2013/06/19/why-did-the-u-s-government-recently-purchase-30000-guillotines/
> 
> http://biblehub.com/revelation/20-4.htm This is probably why Bonnie


Country Bumpkins
THE http://sharia................................ BS is what I keep talking to you about; the GRAND HOAX. Your religion is your business, trying to mislead others becomes ours when you post such stuff.
Are you just playing dumb or..................................................


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie here is our theme song.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am standing.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Glad you are in the same boat as me Yarnie. Here is our future. Revelation 22:4 THey shall see His face, and His name shall be on their foreheads. 5 And there shall be no night there: They need no lamp nor light of the sun for the Lord God gives them light. And they sahall rigin forever and ever. Yay Yarnie we are going to be together forever. I would gladly go to the gullotine. Better that taking 666.


Don't forget the oars. It will be long journey.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Exactly. This is the reason English is the official language of Air Traffic Controllers. English is spoken to the pilots and English by the pilots to the controllers.


Do you want to also know why English is used in every part of the world it is due to our monitary system . In other words the dollar is in control of all the worlds currencys. If the dollar collapes there will be trouble with all currency, in the world. 
That is why we have so much money to buy more than we need.
But as I have learned there are some countries pulling away from the dollar and starting to use their money as the main sorce. China is one of them and Korea, some middle eastern countries,can't remember the rest that I read about. But if they do carry through with this dollar will be devalued and worthless. 
Then we will be the poor country. All it takes is enough countries to agree with this and bye bye dollar control. Have you notice the european countries tried this with the Euro, so far not working. Best pray that it stays that way. But with the national debt going as it is, may want to trade in the dollars for gold. But as the bible said that won't even save you.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> Amazing how easily you can be hoaxed BIG TIME. Why do you keep falling for this total nonsense again and again? Guillotines purchased? WOW, wow, wow. Start looking if one of them has your name on it. What is even more amazing is that you never seem to be embarrassed about posting one hoax after another. Keep posting this stuff to keep us in stitches. We embrace entertainment like this.


Huckleberry, you are so tiresome. BO is leading you down a primrose path, and you'll keep believing in him. Meanwhile, we'll fight his untruths, socialism, and ungodliness. You are a sad human being.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Don't forget the oars. It will be long journey.


May want to take your bathing suit and a big fan, no that won't be allowed either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Don't forget the oars. It will be long journey.


My ticket has already been paid for. :lol: :lol: :lol: Still time for you to get yours. God help this person to see the Light before it is too late. I pray in the Name of Jesus by the power of the Holy Spirit to open her eyes. Amen


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> theyarnlady
> Good for your son to have a job that takes him places. I wouldn't care if it was to Iran or Timbuktu.


You'd do well in Iran for about 2 minutes. Then they'd behead you, not with a guillotine but a scimitar. They don't allow loud mouthed women there and certainly not ones without a burka. Go, we won't miss you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Skype is driving me to drink just water that is. Every time they down load a new fix up. I have to get a new password then That or else program will not come on so I can go on line so i can video skype or just instant message. After done with messaging with son. Started all over again. 

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> You'd do well in Iran for about 2 minutes. Then they'd behead you, not with a guillotine but a scimitar. They don't allow loud mouthed women there and certainly not ones without a burka. Go, we won't miss you.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

oh oh oh just saw my first lighten bug of the season. No it's not dark here. But know them by their coloring. Had to check on Hubby he is smoking ribs in his third smoker he has thats another story.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> soloweygirl
> shout as loud and as often as you wish, I do my homework and wish others would do the same. I am not into writing essays, I follow Einstein = if you cannot explain it in simple terms, you do not understand it. (close).


Your homework has a gap - read the Bible. Believers will be persecuted in the end times. Nonbelievers will keep following the Anti-Christ. There will be natural disasters, fires, storms, civil unrest, and only those who believe in Christ are taken by him to heaven. Many Jews and Muslims will convert. Then he will come again to save those who believe in him after the turmoil. Amazing that he keeps giving mankind chances to believe. Those who don't, the unrepentant, the unbelievers will perish with Satan.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In your opinion.



StitchDesigner said:


> I did. He has no business being in the White house. His voting record in the Senate consisted of one word: *Present*. In other words, he voted neither for nor against everything. His policy of discrimination against Christians and Jews (he backed Israel only because the DNC told him he was losing Jewish votes), but suck up to the Muslims has brought about the IRS nonsense. He and his wife vacation at the drop of a hat, and will drop the hat. His only solution to everything is throw more money at it. And NobamaNocare. Please that is sooooooooooo unconstitutional and disgusting. I have too much respect *for* the office of POTUS to treat him with respect he does not deserve.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> StitchDesigner
> Discriminating against Christians and Jews and then all that other Kid's stuff. Time to grow up. Adult converation has value;
> you may want to try it. Your blood pressure must be sky high because of the jealousy you have re. the First Lady. She is very intelligent, good looking, has a tan to die for, is tall and her physique is sending others to the Gym to achieve it. Designers are wooing her to wear their creations and copies of what she wears are flying off of the shelves. Keeps stores in business and people in jobs. We have a fine President and his family life is exemplary.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I feel respect is not warranted when opinions betray ignorance and bigotry. IMHO



bonbf3 said:


> Huck, StitchD was giving fact and opinion. You responded with insults. If you can't behave and treat people with respect, you should think about going back to Smoking. Otherwise our only alternative is to ignore when we would really enjoy friendly discussion of differing opinions. It would help keep this thread a civil and positive place if you could make your points without insulting the person you're addressing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll take a try at this. Personally, I am a voracious reader, reading many sources. If I find something bigoted, I feel it must be addressed so others reading it will not accept it as truth without seeing another opinion. Since this is a public blog, I feel that is appropriate.

Ps. I have no desire to be so privileged to be invited into your vault to pretend to choose ugly over-priced footwear.



Country Bumpkins said:


> Of course if you are nice and not mean spirited welcome. We sometimes just find ourselves hysterical. Sometimes we talk about our conservative ideas, God and religion. And I will emphasize TALK, not argue with mean voices.
> 
> So, if you like that in a group, get your pearls and denims. And if we really like you, we will let you in the Royal vault to pick out some Pradas
> Quote from Lovethelake and why she started this topic. Still wondering why some come here . Oh I know just to argue, bully and call names. Sad picture. Very sad that someone thinks so little of themselves to treat others so bad.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't see the substance here.



west coast kitty said:


> Huck - I was addressing Knit Crazy and you are choosing to address me and interrupt to insult both of us. Reading your posts I don't see much beside rude insults, pompous platitudes and empty rhetoric. I have yet to read anything of substance from you. These types of comments aren't going to get you anywhere on this thread


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Personally, I think the fuss comes from one's attitudes toward immigration. Some people seem to feel that newcomers may take something away from them rather than enrich the society and economy. Fear vs compassion.



susanmos2000 said:


> Well, but you do need to speak English well enough to pass your citizenship interview. In some ways it's a no-brainer--I'm sure the examiners stick to a basic set of questions, and it would be easy enough to find out beforehand what exactly you might be quizzed about. I'm sure too the examiners are old hands at deciphering somewhat garbled responses, comprehending heavy accents etc etc.
> But frankly I think the fuss over making English our official language is just a diversion from the anxieties so many feel over the country's rather liberal immigration policies. Adult immigrants will learn the language to the extent they need to, their children will be fluent speakers--what's really bugging everyone is the question of whether such folks should receive social benefits like Welfare and foods stamps, whether they'll drop their unique native customs and ways of life, and where their national allegiance lies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

In past history, immigration has always ultimately enriched and bonded with our history. Germans, Italians, Irish, Chinese....and the list goes on. Why doesn't the fear and hatred for a new group diminish?



Huckleberry said:


> susanmos2000
> You are on target. A neighbor is an employee of the USNS and states that immigrants are allowed to bring interpreters with them when being interviewed and that the questions regarding history can be learned by heart and are very basic. What bothers many here is the fact that many of the new immigrants are from parts of the world they dislike. Tough, that will be the case from now on and we will have to adjust to some of their ways of life.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please refrain from posting such inappropriate links on KP.



Country Bumpkins said:


> http://shariaunveiled.wordpress.com/2013/06/19/why-did-the-u-s-government-recently-purchase-30000-guillotines/ Anyone see this?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Twilight Zone?



bonbf3 said:


> Here in Georgia? So organs can be transplanted?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ladies, This sounds insane. I, for one, will not attempt to open your links. Hacking seems to result. Do us all a favor and refrain from trying to advance Urban Legends. Thank you.



Country Bumpkins said:


> http://shariaunveiled.wordpress.com/2013/06/19/why-did-the-u-s-government-recently-purchase-30000-guillotines/
> 
> http://biblehub.com/revelation/20-4.htm This is probably why Bonnie


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree with you about respect being earned. We seem to disagree about what earns it.



theyarnlady said:


> I agree with you repect isn't handed out it is earned. As I feel the same as you .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://shariaunveiled.wordpress.com/2013/06/19/why-did-the-u-s-government-recently-purchase-30000-guillotines/
> 
> http://biblehub.com/revelation/20-4.htm This is probably why Bonnie


Oh - my, that sort of brought me up short.

You sure know your Bible, CB.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice bully reply.



soloweygirl said:


> Typical response when confronted with the truth. If you had the information and knowledge you would "take the time to educate" Knit Crazy. Instead, you tell her to do it herself. Well, Huckleberry, if you comprehended her posts, you will see that she had educated herself and knows what she is talking about. You, on the other hand, should take hour own advice and "do some more and gather proper material".


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> Speaking of recipes, this is one that's been very popular in my family for ages.
> 
> Wacky Cake (AKA Crazy Cake, War Cake. This is a recipe from WWII that doesnt use any dairy products.)
> 
> ...


I'd like to try this. I love the name. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Exactly. This is the reason English is the official language of Air Traffic Controllers. English is spoken to the pilots and English by the pilots to the controllers.


I didn't know that. I'm sure this is a stupid question, but do the traffic controllers use English even in other countries - for world-wide common language?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find ignorance of truth and science tiresome. To each his own.



Knit crazy said:


> Huckleberry, you are so tiresome. BO is leading you down a primrose path, and you'll keep believing in him. Meanwhile, we'll fight his untruths, socialism, and ungodliness. You are a sad human being.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just on skype messaging with son he is in Hong Kong(spelling wrong) on his way into China for his company they have a factory there.
> 
> Before someone may try to make a big deal and go off.
> 
> I don't give a Rats Poot. I am proud of him, and oh by the way He is not a lefty either.


I'm sure you're proud of him! Isn't amazing how the young people travel everywhere? That's a looong flight.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I feel respect is not warranted when opinions betray ignorance and bigotry. IMHO


damemary
and then ignorance and bigotry galore.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

damemary said:


> I find ignorance of truth and science tiresome. To each his own.


We find your ignorance and nasty attitude toward others tiresome.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> and then ignorance and bigotry galore.


Why don't you and the Dame go somewhere and talk to each other? We don't want to talk to you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> Country Bumpkins
> stop making a grand fool of yourself. Someone must really dislike you terribly to feed you this stuff. All they are doing is make you look a FOOL. You keep falling for such idiocy again and again hook, line and sinker.


Huckleberry, you are embarrassing yourself with no help from others. You are being so rude. How in the world do you teach your children or grandchildren manners when you yourself are being so nasty to someone? It's time for you to go to time-out - back to Smoking.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I didn't know that. I'm sure this is a stupid question, but do the traffic controllers use English even in other countries - for world-wide common language?


bonbf3
no question is stupid. 
ALL Pilots no matter where they are in the World communicate in English. English is the universal language in Air traffic. Fly with me and you find out.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm sure you're proud of him! Isn't amazing how the young people travel everywhere? That's a looong flight.


Why wouldn't you be proud of him? He's working and his job is to go where they send him. My daughters both have done a lot of traveling for work. Both learned a lot about the world, and it sure made their resumes impressive. That translates to dollars in their pocket. One son travels a lot in the US. The other owns a local business. His travel has been for pleasure. Travel for business or pleasure is broadening.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am standing.


"Blessed are those who are persecuted for righteousness' sake: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven. (5:10)"


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> no question is stupid.
> ALL Pilots no matter where they are in the World communicate in English. English is the universal language in Air traffic. Fly with me and you find out.


So Huck, are you an air hostess or are you offering your broom?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Huckleberry, you are making a fool of yourself with no help from others. You are being so rude. How in the world do you teach your children or grandchildren manners when you yourself are being so nasty to someone? It's time for you to go to time-out - back to Smoking.


bonbf3
I would never allow my children to believe stuff that is being posted here like the Guillotine story. They are researchers because we teach them to be. You are calling someone on the carpet when they point out idiocy being posted as fact rude? Excuse me. - I don't smoke.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Why wouldn't you be proud of him? He's working and his job is to go where they send him. My daughters both have done a lot of traveling for work. Both learned a lot about the world, and it sure made their resumes impressive. That translates to dollars in their pocket. One son travels a lot in the US. The other owns a local business. His travel has been for pleasure. Travel for business or pleasure is broadening.


Meant this for Yarnie, but I know that you knew that Bonnie.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> Ladies, This sounds insane. I, for one, will not attempt to open your links. Hacking seems to result. Do us all a favor and refrain from trying to advance Urban Legends. Thank you.


If you don't come on this thread, dame, you won't be subjected to this scary stuff.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> So Huck, are you an air hostess or are you offering your broom?


Knit crazy
A Pilot and have several brooms as well. I like clean surroundings.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> If you don't come on this thread, dame, you won't be subjected to this scary stuff.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Have been to the UK many times and never once have I observed that? ???? ?????

Am not sure I am understanding you.


Huckleberry said:


> susanmow2000
> So well stated. What I find embarrassing is that when Americans go to the UK and try to correct the English they are speaking - which of course is proper.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Why don't you and the Dame go somewhere and talk to each other? We don't want to talk to you.


You're right, Knit crazy. We must ignore this blather that is just meant to rile us up. Be strong, friends - don't let it get to you. And stop responding. When people get belligerent, they don't deserve a response.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> A Pilot and have several brooms as well. I like clean surroundings.


I doubt that. They don't let crazy people fly planes.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Why don't you and the Dame go somewhere and talk to each other? We don't want to talk to you.


Knit crazy
so don't. Now isn't that easy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> I would never allow my children to believe stuff that is being posted here like the Guillotine story. They are researchers because we teach them to be. You are calling someone on the carpet when they point out idiocy being posted as fact rude? Excuse me. - I don't smoke.


I'm talking about common courtesy, even when you don't agree with someone. Would you allow them to speak to CB the way you do? Don't even answer that - I don't want to know. I'll believe you would not.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Meant this for Yarnie, but I know that you knew that Bonnie.


I did. We have travelers, too - it is a great experience. My one daughter had her first baby in Taiwan - a c-section. I was so worried, but she got excellent care. She and her husband - and especially the baby - loved the people of Taiwan.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> If you don't come on this thread, dame, you won't be subjected to this scary stuff.


damemary
It pays to be well informed even if it is as bnbf3 calls it scary. The threads are not so scary, that people believe them is. Very scary in fact and those are people who vote.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

K P G 
Tell us more.Sounds good and we love lemon.


knitpresentgifts said:


> I love cookies more than most desserts. One of my favs from my Mom is Whippersnappers. Made with lemon cake mix, cool whip, and confectionary sugar. Anyone make or like them?


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I doubt that. They don't let crazy people fly planes.


Knit crazy
you are right but crazy people fly with us at times. It is a wonderful profession particularly because it allows me to chat with you while killing time. Keeps me alert.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have great respect for Huck and I am here to help her.



bonbf3 said:


> Huckleberry, you are embarrassing yourself with no help from others. You are being so rude. How in the world do you teach your children or grandchildren manners when you yourself are being so nasty to someone? It's time for you to go to time-out - back to Smoking.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> We find your ignorance and nasty attitude toward others tiresome.


Knit crazy
take a nap.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting said:


> Have been to the UK many times and never once have I observed that? ???? ?????
> 
> Am not sure I am understanding you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I ride my broom.



Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> A Pilot and have several brooms as well. I like clean surroundings.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I have great respect for Huck and I am here to help her.


damemary
thank you. Is it not interesting that some folks really dislike us BUT are clinging to us like Velcro? Just can't shake them, can we.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

With many links, when you open them, you open your computer to hacking. Just a warning to those who care about the safety of their computers.



joeysomma said:


> Since when is a link inappropriate? You may chose to not read it.
> Thank you CB, I have heard about many of these things, but have not seen a written list,


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> It pays to be well informed even if it is as bnbf3 calls it scary. The threads are not so scary, that people believe them is. Very scary in fact and those are people who vote.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Or have a cookie knitcrazy.



Huckleberry said:


> Knit crazy
> take a nap.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

RUKnitting
perhaps you did not understand the conversations there either or you would have noticed at least once. Stick round the old folks who travel there, they are usually the offenders. Young people don't care what someone- says and how they say it, they are very accepting.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I ride my broom.


damemary
that was you who flew by. Next time wave. Welcome to hitch a ride. We got real wings to attach yourself to.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

We shop at Costco so always large quantities. To avoid the fruit going bad I just pop them in my freezer whole. (small pears, strawberries, blueberries, figs from our tree, pineapples, etc whatever in season) When we're ready for a smoothie just take them out and don't need ice cubes. Add yogurt, juice, or whatever. Now I'll have to try pudding. Have a Vita Mix so don't need to take out seeds, etc.. Actually the seed and blossom have lots of nutrition. Same goes for roots of veggies.


knitpresentgifts said:


> I always use a combo of fruits, either milk or yogurt, lots of ice and honey. Depending on the fruits I have to use, I sometimes add a clear fruit juice or V-8 as well and skip the dairy item.
> 
> If drinking in the car, I skip it, but if eating at home with a spoon, we like thicker smoothies topped with granola.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Will do......zipping by......



Huckleberry said:


> damemary
> that was you who flew by. Next time wave. Welcome to hitch a ride. We got real wings to attach yourself to.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Also cucumbers, celery, carrots, red beets, onions etc. are great.


Country Bumpkins said:


> Now sounds better than the tomato V-8 I was thinking. Will have to try that.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

damemary said:


> I have great respect for Huck and I am here to help her.


We have no respect for either of you at this time. You are liars and unkind, which is why you fit so well into the progressive world.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IYO



Knit crazy said:


> We have no respect for either of you at this time. You are liars and unkind, which is why you fit so well into the progressive world.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, got up for something to drink and take more meds and read the last few pages of garbage. Ladies of the right, you cannot fix stupid as those people are with their remarks.

They are bored when we stay away from Smoking or LOLL as they don't have much to say to each other. Such a shame as all they know is how to bully! So they are here to try to bug us---ignore them!

Going back to bed!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bazinga for now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

my one knows a lot about nothing, but then nothing is all they know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> "Blessed are those who are persecuted for righteousness' sake: for theirs is the kingdom of heaven. (5:10)"


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> We have no respect for either of you at this time. You are liars and unkind, which is why you fit so well into the progressive world.


Knit crazy
unkind I can accept because it is a matter of opinion, Liars is something you need to proof, now proof it!


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Bonnie
You're a hoot.


bonbf3 said:


> You're getting a little harsh, dame. We try not to do that here. Smoking is the place you want.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I doubt that. They don't let crazy people fly planes.


 :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Meant this for Yarnie, but I know that you knew that Bonnie.


Ah thank you lady we are all bless when our children show us we did a good job raising them. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Always remember that there will be a few weeds among the flowers in life.

If you see a fly swat it.

Some people have big shovels and dig deep enough to bury themselves in it.

It is better to be thought a fool than for one to open their mouths and remove all doubt.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And that is just the very tip of the iceberg. And we know only 1/9th of the volume is above water.



StitchDesigner said:


> I did. He has no business being in the White house. His voting record in the Senate consisted of one word: *Present*. In other words, he voted neither for nor against everything. His policy of discrimination against Christians and Jews (he backed Israel only because the DNC told him he was losing Jewish votes), but suck up to the Muslims has brought about the IRS nonsense. He and his wife vacation at the drop of a hat, and will drop the hat. His only solution to everything is throw more money at it. And NobamaNocare. Please that is sooooooooooo unconstitutional and disgusting. I have too much respect *for* the office of POTUS to treat him with respect he does not deserve.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> And that is just the very tip of the iceberg. And we know only 1/9th of the volume is above water.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


His ship is sinking fast and there are no life boats left.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

R u knitting, if I can't freeze it I would be lost.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Always remember that there will be a few weeds among the flowers in life.
> 
> If you see a fly swat it.
> 
> ...


theyarnlady
What did the Fly do to you?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sinking sand.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :XD:


Country Bumpkins
repeat: 
correct, they don't let crazy people fly planes but at times crazy people sure fly with us.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

And then given a test to determine that they comprehended what they read. As well as those English speakers.


susanmos2000 said:


> Judging language proficiency is difficult....English, like all languages, is complex. Someone might be able to converse fluently but be totally in over their heads in a more academic setting, or--if they learned their English in a classroom--be very capable of reading and writing the language but unable to keep up with a casual conversation.
> Frankly I think there's absolutely no need to make English the nation's official language--it's already the default language of the entire world, and there's no way to escape it even if you want to.
> I also have no problem with voting materials being printed up in multiple languages...someone who's fluent in English still may not be able to absorb all that convoluted political jargon--it's difficult enough even for native speakers to make sense of it. Anything that enables voters to be well informed gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RUKnitting said:


> Bonnie
> You're a hoot.


Bonnie is gold.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Don't leave me out! The one thing about beheading, death will be swift. Death on this earth is presence with the Lord, only for those who have accepted him.
> 
> Did you read all the executive orders? It seems, Obama is setting himself up as the antichrist.


No never leave you out Joeyomma. You are with us .


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Good point.



soloweygirl said:


> Exactly. This is the reason English is the official language of Air Traffic Controllers. English is spoken to the pilots and English by the pilots to the controllers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hahahhah I got a post on this page that says 2 people around you are dangerous. Wonder which 2 they are?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hahahhah I got a post on this page that says 2 people around you are dangerous. Wonder which 2 they are?


Oh too too funny, big brother knows it all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Huckleberry said:


> bonbf3
> I would never allow my children to believe stuff that is being posted here like the Guillotine story. They are researchers because we teach them to be. You are calling someone on the carpet when they point out idiocy being posted as fact rude? Excuse me. - I don't smoke.


you will one day, smoke that is


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

A scoundrel, a vicious man lives by crooked speech, winking his eyes, shuffling his feet pointing his fingers.
With deciet in his heart he is always plotting evil and sowing discord.

Therefore disaster suddenly overcomes him; unexpectedly, hi is broken beyond repair.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

There six things Adonai hates,
seven which he detest:
a haughty look, a lying tongue, hands that shed innocent blood. A heart that plots wicked schemes, feet swift in running to do evil, a false witness who lies with every breath, and him who sows strife among brothers.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Touche.


bonbf3 said:


> You're right, Knit crazy. We must ignore this blather that is just meant to rile us up. Be strong, friends - don't let it get to you. And stop responding. When people get belligerent, they don't deserve a response.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

People I am calling you, raising my voice to all mankind. You who don't direct your lives, understand caution:
as for you, you fools get some common sense!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> There six things Adonai hates,
> seven which he detest:
> a haughty look, a lying tongue, hands that shed innocent blood. A heart that plots wicked schemes, feet swift in running to do evil, a false witness who lies with every breath, and him who sows strife among brothers.


And they are guilty of most of these. I am back to no conversation with them. It only makes me sad to hear their drivel.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> There six things Adonai hates,
> seven which he detest:
> a haughty look, a lying tongue, hands that shed innocent blood. A heart that plots wicked schemes, feet swift in running to do evil, a false witness who lies with every breath, and him who sows strife among brothers.


I feel a song coming on.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Tell me more. We are among all age groups and usually at the University or attending meetings where all ages are represented. And then we take the opportunity to explore the countryside before returning to USA.

Could you give an example of what someone might say which would be offensive.



Huckleberry said:


> RUKnitting
> perhaps you did not understand the conversations there either or you would have noticed at least once. Stick round the old folks who travel there, they are usually the offenders. Young people don't care what someone- says and how they say it, they are very accepting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So this is my story for today. As some already know as we are on facebook. 

My husband uses the excuse he has to have two of everything why you ask. Oh you are going to love this, because I have two son's and this way they won't have to fight over who gets what.

Now this lovely man has a nice bush wracker,also know as a weed whip thingy. So he told me he wanted another wacker for fathers day and his birthday. Which by the way is not until the end of July. I bought him one.

So today he was smoking ribs with his new electric smoker. You see he also has a charcoal one, but that didn't work out because you have to check it often to maintain an even heat. He likes to get disstracted by other things. The only thing that he smoke in it was a Turkey breast. I don't know about you but tuff stringy meat is not a thing I enjoy. 
So of course we needed to get an electric one. Today was the breaking in day. Guess what ribs with a hot rub and hot bar a que sauce are not my favorite either, and neither is tuff meat again. Of course I said it's o.k. it is the first time you have used it. Thinking to myself if I say anything neg. he will be on the look out for a new thingy to smoke with.

This from a man who comes in my craft room which by the way has promised for now three years to paint for me. He looks at my yarn carving things and said you have to much junk in here. 

Now my first thought is and you don't want to hear that. But second thought is I am going to cuff him upside the head. But being me, I look at him and only say I love you.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-180019-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

